# Situación real a pie de empresa



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.

No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento

1) Nuestra empresa está valorando hacer un ERE para más del 50% de la plantilla, puesto que no entran pedidos, tenemos caja para aguantar más de 1 año, pero hace ya más de 4 meses que todo flojea mucho
2) Empresas de mi alrededor, están exactamente igual, muchas solo trabajan de 6-14 horas cuando siempre hacían de 6-17
3) Otras empresas han reducido 1 turno de producción
4) Varias empresas están implementando nuevos ERES
5) Las materias primas siguen sin control, acero inox, hierro, aluminio, plásticos, madera, etc, afectan muchisimo en compras y desbarajustan los márgenes
6) Conozco empresas que usan el gas, que han tenido que pedir créditos para pagar las facturas, y reducir la producción...
7) Muchisimo desánimo entre los trabajadores, los sueldos no suben ni a tiros, y cada día están más ahogados.
8) Muchos de mis clientes que importan desde China empiezan a no recibir mercancía, (no todos, unos sí otros no, depende zona embarque), pero claro ya les paso en otro momento y se inflaron a comprar y luego subieron un cojón los stocks y las ventas bajaron...
9) Desconocía que había posibilidad de pedir quitas a los ICOS de hasta un 75%, pero como lo hicieron sin pedir permiso a los bancos, no se ha autorizado ninguno, los bancos están a la espera de ver qué pasa con los ICOS, pues temen un impago de más del 50% de las empresas (datos dados por un director de banco con el que trabajo, coger con pinzas)

Ciertamente son cosas de a pie de calle, acabo de hablar con un colega y le he dicho y si esto sigue así que?, contestación, pués a bajar persiana y puerta...

Cada día se hace más dificil ya no el trabajar, sino el luchar, con un horizonte tan complicado vamos a quedar poquitos en pie...

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## Honkytonk Man (5 May 2022)

Mientras la impresora continúe a toda pastilla, aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## belenus (5 May 2022)




----------



## rkodestructor (5 May 2022)

Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?


----------



## Flecky's (5 May 2022)

Se viene nuevo confinamiento.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (5 May 2022)

Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.

Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".

A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (5 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.



Me remito a la pole.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.



Se mueve dinero cercano a la impresora, ya te digo yo, que los currelas currelas las están pasando canutas para pagar sus gastos

El *número* de trabajadores al servicio de las Administraciones Públicas tiene un importante peso en nuestro país. En enero de 2020, el *número de funcionarios en España* era de 2.597.712, incluyendo el personal que trabaja tanto en la administración central como autonómica y local, así como en las universidades


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Se mueve dinero cercano a la impresora, ya te digo yo, que los currelas currelas las están pasando canutas para pagar sus gastos
> 
> El *número* de trabajadores al servicio de las Administraciones Públicas tiene un importante peso en nuestro país. En enero de 2020, el *número de funcionarios en España* era de 2.597.712, incluyendo el personal que trabaja tanto en la administración central como autonómica y local, así como en las universidades



Y bueno, cuando no se ha pasado mal en España en el sector privado, durante 6 años en la epoca de Ansar como mucho, lo normal ha sido siempre estar jodido, las tasas de paro en democracia hablan por si solas.


----------



## Proto (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?



Las horas efectivas están bajando en el sector privado, solo crece sector público.

Lo de fijos es falso, son discontinuos y media jornada.









El empleo público ha crecido cuatro veces más que el privado durante la crisis


Aunque el sector privado ha recuperado ya los niveles prepandemia y cuenta con un 2% más de ocupados que en el primer trimestre de 2019, en el sector público el incremento en el empleo alcanza el 8%




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Me remito a la poe.



Es ese dinero el que alimenta a sectores de servicios, los restaurantes están a full, bares idem, vacaciones, etc

El dinero productivo está desapareciendo por ahogo y falta de trabajo

S2


----------



## Honkytonk Man (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Es ese dinero el que alimenta a sectores de servicios, los restaurantes están a full, bares idem, vacaciones, etc
> 
> El dinero productivo está desapareciendo por ahogo y falta de trabajo
> 
> S2



No te digo que no, te digo que la impresora está a toda máquina.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> No te digo que no, te digo que la impresora está a toda máquina.



Desde hace ya años, si... y todos con un poco de cabeza sabemos cómo va a acabar ésto

Entre mal y muy mal

S2


----------



## Franchi (5 May 2022)

Básicamente el desbarajuste está en que el valor de la vida humana reflejada en el precio de la vivienda tiene que bajar para reflejar el valor real de la misma, toda vez que Rusia proponer una reorganización de precios de los activos. El precio hiperburbujeado produce un problema de liquidez ya que nadie vende algo que se aprecia hasta el infinito, sin embargo es obvio que el valor no corresponde, por lo tanto el ajuste sólo puede llevarse a través de un colapso total de la producción, para que el poder de compra real del precio del activo burbujeado se ajuste al valor "suelo": hiperinflación


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?



Quién te ha contado esa milonga?


----------



## Pichorrica (5 May 2022)

Según @Turgot estamos mejor que nunca.


----------



## sirpask (5 May 2022)

Tenemos un Gobierno que odia el sector secundario. Llevan años matandolo, y lo van a conseguir.

1000€ cuesta cambiar una puta ventana ahora mismo y mas que va a costar si siguen así las cosas.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Tenemos un Gobierno que odia el sector secundario. Llevan años matandolo, y lo van a conseguir.
> 
> 1000€ cuesta cambiar una puta ventana ahora mismo y mas que va a costar si siguen así las cosas.



6 meses de plazo dan los fabricantes para los radiadores de aluminio, y eso a LOS DISTRIBUIDORES...

Ya mismo pararán las líneas de cerámica plana, ya ni alicatar podremos

S2


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 May 2022)

El problema es que la subida de los costes es directamente proporcional a la caída del margen y del volumen de ventas. O sea, estás jodido independientemente de si repercutes en precio final. 

Lo único que veo posible en estos casos es reducir riesgo e incrementar productividad, que en una circunstancia como la actual se traduce en aumentar el valor añadido y así producir menos aumentando el margen de beneficio.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El problema es que la subida de los costes es directamente proporcional a la caída del margen y del volumen de ventas. O sea, estás jodido independientemente de si repercutes en precio.
> 
> Lo único que veo posible en estos casos es reducir riesgo e incrementar productividad, que en una circunstancia como la actual se traduce en aumentar el valor añadido y así producir menos aumentando el margen de beneficio.



Incrementar la productividad es lento y caro (automatización, llevo meses implantando soldadura robótica, es lento y cuesta una pasta), pero sin pedidos tanto da lo que produzcas, a cuánto y lo que tardes, es que no hay ventas... con las estructuras que hay, y como es super lento en este país el poder reaccionar, pintan bastos

Porcierto Hacienda me sigue debiendo pasta, como todos los años... y ya me han dicho mis gestores que pintan bastos para cobrar...

S2


----------



## Francaco (5 May 2022)

Como el OP, la situación que veo en el sector industrial (bienes de equipo).

Las aseguradores de crédito bajando riesgos, por lo menos, al 50 %. 
Muchas proveedores solicitando el pago por anticipado.
Materias primas realizando subidas desbocadas. El acero ha subido un 100 % y el cartonaje un 60 %.
Muchas empresas vendiendo a pérdidas para mantener la estructura. Insostenible en el tiempo
Los créditos ICO, habiendo solicitado el segundo año de carencia de capital, vencen estos meses. Veremos si las empresas pueden devolver el capital.
Respecto al personal, desánimo, desidia y pasar los días como buenamente se pueda.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Según @Turgot estamos mejor que nunca.



@Turgot es un puto CM del gobierno, lo mejor es meterlo en el ignore.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Francaco dijo:


> Como el OP, la situación que veo en el sector industrial (bienes de equipo).
> 
> Las aseguradores de crédito bajando riesgos, por lo menos, al 50 %.
> Muchas proveedores solicitando el pago por anticipado.
> ...



Mi socio y yo hemos estado muchos días pensando que somos un desastre, que no tenemos narices a llevar la empresa, que si somos malos gestores, etc, pero es que no es eso, no hay día que no suban más y más los precios sin que podamos hacer nada

Por cierto te has olvidado del cristal, mes tras mes me sube mínimo un 10%...

S2


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

La empresa en que trabajo desde hace 30 años está en concurso de acreedores, y todo parece indicar que el final del concurso será la liquidación.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Incrementar la productividad es lento y caro (automatización, llevo meses implantando soldadura robótica, es lento y cuesta una pasta), pero sin pedidos tanto da lo que produzcas, a cuánto y lo que tardes, es que no hay ventas... con las estructuras que hay, y como es super lento en este país el poder reaccionar, pintan bastos
> 
> Porcierto Hacienda me sigue debiendo pasta, como todos los años... y ya me han dicho mis gestores que pintan bastos para cobrar...
> 
> S2



Es que no te hablo de incrementar la producción, sino incrementar la productividad precisamente produciendo menos pero de mayor valor añadido.

Ejemplo bárbaro pero para que se entienda, en vez de producir 20 Seat 600 producir un Ferrari.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La empresa en que trabajo desde hace 30 años está en concurso de acreedores, y todo parece indicar que el final del concurso será la liquidación.



Joder los siento mucho, nosotros hemos hecho cash para evitar ese fin, guardamos la pasta para liquidar posiciones y salirnos sin deudas personales...

Pero no es nada facil

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que no te hablo de incrementar la producción, sino incrementar la productividad precisamente produciendo menos pero de mayor valor añadido.
> 
> Ejemplo bárbaro pero para que se entienda, en vez de producir 20 Seat 600 producir un Ferrari.



Hay sectores que eso es imposible (yo lo estoy haciendo tirando a la venta B2B de muebles de nivel) pero eso es lento tambien

Dile a Danone que en vez de hacer un yogurt a 1,5 haga uno de oro a 100 pavos

Hay sectores en que eso es muy complicado de implementar

S2


----------



## Karlb (5 May 2022)

Pero si dice la Yoli que vamos como un tiro generando empleo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 May 2022)

la vida es un reto que hay que enfrentar, y no solo en el plano económico. Ánimo.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Joder los siento mucho, nosotros hemos hecho cash para evitar ese fin, guardamos la pasta para liquidar posiciones y salirnos sin deudas personales...
> 
> Pero no es nada facil
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo



Gracias, la verdad es que la empresa ya venía arrastrando problemas desde hace años, pero los confinamientos y la “ayuda” del gobierno le han acabado por dar el último empujón.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> la vida es un reto que hay que enfrentar, y no solo en el plano económico. Ánimo.



NO, si miedo no tengo

Yo personalmente tengo trabajo hasta en 3 multinacionales mañana mismo, y hasta en 2 paises diferentes

Tengo la experiencia en un sector muy pequeño, que mueve mucho, nos conocemos todos y soy muy pero que muy valorado, tanto a nivel comercial como técnico, somos muy pocos en mi sector

Pero soy tan competitivo, que me sacarán con un misil de mi empresa jajajajaja, y positivo

S2


----------



## Orgelmeister (5 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Mientras la impresora continúe a toda pastilla, aquí no pasa nada.



Pero llegará un momento que tendremos que comernos los papeles.

Verás como SÍ pasa.


----------



## Tisone (5 May 2022)

La auténtica polarización en España no es si la gente es de izquierda o derecha, es los que lo están o las van a pasar canutas y los que les suda todo porque cobran del erario público.

A los primeros les va a joder la inflación pero bien, cuando todo sube de manera generalitzada siempre afecta más a los más pobres y en las empresas pasa igual, las pequeñas dependen de las medianas y si cae una mediana se lleva por delante unas cuantas pequeñas y autónomos.

Desde luego vienen curvas, pero para los pobres vienen remolinos.


----------



## Kapitoh (5 May 2022)

Donde trabajo esta ocurriendo algo que jamas habia visto, se esta terminando el software y la documentacion tecnica antes de recibir el material y hacer los test correspondientes (teleco). Normalmente siempre llegaba el material mucho antes de tener pulida la programación, luego se hacían pruebas y se remataba la documentación. Los jefes en el departamento nos han pedido incluso que bajemos un poco el ritmo. Se viene una hostia epica a todos los niveles.


----------



## Vorsicht (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> NO, si miedo no tengo
> 
> Yo personalmente tengo trabajo hasta en 3 multinacionales mañana mismo, y hasta en 2 paises diferentes
> 
> ...



Hablas con la seguridad de un funcivago! (interprétese en modo sarcástico)


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Hablas con la seguridad de un funcivago! (interprétese en modo sarcástico)



Bueno si se cae todo, al final todos nos comeremos a todos, así que ...

S2


----------



## Vorsicht (5 May 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> La auténtica polarización en España no es si la gente es de izquierda o derecha, es los que lo están o las van a pasar canutas y los que les suda todo porque cobran del erario público.
> 
> A los primeros les va a joder la inflación pero bien, cuando todo sube de manera generalitzada siempre afecta más a los más pobres y en las empresas pasa igual, las pequeñas dependen de las medianas y si cae una mediana se lleva por delante unas cuantas pequeñas y autónomos.
> 
> Desde luego vienen curvas, pero para los pobres vienen remolinos.



La desigualdad genera tensión y violencia, no es una amenaza, es un aviso. Algunos debieran ser menos exigentes y más empáticos. Todos sabemos a qué sector hiperproductivo me refiero.


----------



## kenny220 (5 May 2022)

Comercio. 
Proveedor Europeo. 

Que vayamos pidiendo ahora lo de la campaña, de Navidad, que ahora hay lo que hay de, stock, que más, adelante ya veremos y en junio sube tarifa.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Joder señores, suerte a los que estáis en la cuerda floja.

Vaya panorama de mierda. Yo ya incluso llevo la misma ropa varios días.
Mis monos de trabajo son parte de mi cuerpo.

Pero vamos que este invierno y el pasado solo me lavaba los sobacos, los pies y los huevos solamente, con agua fría por ahorrar. En mi curro actual no hay duchas.

La que se viene es de órdago.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> La auténtica polarización en España no es si la gente es de izquierda o derecha, es los que lo están o las van a pasar canutas y los que les suda todo porque cobran del erario público.
> 
> A los primeros les va a joder la inflación pero bien, cuando todo sube de manera generalitzada siempre afecta más a los más pobres y en las empresas pasa igual, las pequeñas dependen de las medianas y si cae una mediana se lleva por delante unas cuantas pequeñas y autónomos.
> 
> Desde luego vienen curvas, pero para los pobres vienen remolinos.



La auténtica polarización DEBERÍA SER entre los que viven del dinero público y los que los mantienen con sus impuestos. Vamos, sector público vs sector privado.


----------



## csainz (5 May 2022)

con el kit digital no se arregla nada? Una paginita web o un antivirus y a producir!


----------



## gester (5 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Comercio.
> Proveedor Europeo.
> 
> Que vayamos pidiendo ahora lo de la campaña, de Navidad, que ahora hay lo que hay de, stock, que más, adelante ya veremos y en junio sube tarifa.



Yo trabajo en comercio industrial, día sí y día también suben los precios los proveedores. Marzo fue flojo, Abril uff y Mayo da miedo y llevamos 5 días ....habla con los proveedores y todos igual. No se vende una mierda.

No sé si este país llegará a Octubre.


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La empresa en que trabajo desde hace 30 años está en concurso de acreedores, y todo parece indicar que el final del concurso será la liquidación.



A mi ayer me comunicaron mi rescisión de contracto en la empresa donde trabaja desde el 2017 se va a concurso de acreedores debido a la mala situación económica además ni me pagan la indemnización. Ahora a tratar con FOGASA.


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder señores, suerte a los que estáis en la cuerda floja.
> 
> Vaya panorama de mierda. Yo ya incluso llevo la misma ropa varios días.
> Mis monos de trabajo son parte de mi cuerpo.
> ...



Mi empresa en concurso de acreedores.


----------



## gester (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A mi ayer me comunicaron mi rescisión de contracto en la empresa donde trabaja desde el 2017 se va a concurso de acreedores debido a la mala situación económica además ni me pagan la indemnización. Ahora a tratar con FOGASA.



Joder, muchas suerte conforero.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Mi empresa en concurso de acreedores.



Suerte conforero.
Malos tiempos nos corren.


----------



## Topedelagama (5 May 2022)

Yo desde principios de año estoy jodido también, mis ingresos han caído un 16% y van a más en parte relacionados con la caída de ventas del automóvil, sólo da para pagar nóminas.

Eso sí conozco empresas de reformas y cosméticos que están ganando mucho más que el año pasado, los de reformas incluso no encuentran trabajadores (albañiles, fontaneros, etc.).

Reformas, peluquerías y estética, ahí va el dinero de los funcionarios.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A mi ayer me comunicaron mi rescisión de contracto en la empresa donde trabaja desde el 2017 se va a concurso de acreedores debido a la mala situación económica además ni me pagan la indemnización. Ahora a tratar con FOGASA.



Joder, qué putada. Ánimo.


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A *ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos*.



Además de peor no habian tantas rentas ni imv.

Hoy dia teoricamente hay menos paro que con Felipe y además más imv , rentas minimas, ayudas...por lo cual hoy dia la pobreza se apacigua un poco y no es tan visible.

Yo recuerdo los 80 las ciudades españolas habian chabolas tipo cañada real, la gente aún vivia en cuevas, habia mucho más robos, atracos y hurtos... mucha gente pidiendo por la calle, llamando a las casas pidiendo comida, eso hoy dia lo solventa caritas, cruz roja, banco alimentos...

Cuando se vivió medio bien fué entre los años 1970 y 1979 , habia empleo abundante, tasa de paro 4% , no habia inflación ni tantos impuestos, podias comprarte facilmente un coche con el salario mínimo de entonces y pagar un piso en 10 años, que la inmensa mayoria compraba al constructor sin pasar por el banco ni pedir hipotecas y acordaban el pago. Por supuesto la provisión de fondos (aquello que se lleva, notaria, hacienda, ayuntamiento....era irrisoria...


----------



## Tisone (5 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La auténtica polarización DEBERÍA SER entre los que viven del dinero público y los que los mantienen con sus impuestos. Vamos, sector público vs sector privado.




Si lee usted bien vera que es eso lo que vengo a decir, y mi pronostico es que sin la posibilidad de aumentar la deuda, la parte privada de la población no puede sostener tamaño sector publico y por eso vienen curvas pues veo mas fácil un intento de ahogar mas al sector privado a base de impuestos, en vez de recortar el gasto y adecuarlo a los ingresos reales.


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Mi empresa en concurso de acreedores.




Pero no iba todo bien?

Qué pasa ahora?


----------



## flarispogursio (5 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo trabajo en comercio industrial, día sí y día también suben los precios los proveedores. Marzo fue flojo, Abril uff y Mayo da miedo y llevamos 5 días ....habla con los proveedores y todos igual. No se vende una mierda.
> 
> No sé si este país llegará a Octubre.




Estamos en plena transición de cambio de modelo productivo. 

Toca la_ relocalización _con los costes que ello conlleva.

Las empresas que se dedicaban a comprar/producir barato (China) y a vender/ensamblar caro (Europa y USA) van a tener que _reinventarse_ como un mileurista de la vida cualquiera.









Europa empieza a dar la espalda a China para relocalizar producción


Ya hay planes en marcha para recuperar autonomía, pero los expertos creen que «la vuelta a casa» no será completa



www.lavozdegalicia.es













EE UU maniobra para reducir la dependencia de China en sectores clave de la economía


Biden firma un decreto con medidas para garantizar el suministro en defensa, salud pública, biotecnología y energía




elpais.com













La dependencia de China en las cadenas de suministro españolas - Real Instituto Elcano


Evaluamos las dependencias directas que tienen las cadenas de suministros españolas de las importaciones chinas.




www.realinstitutoelcano.org


----------



## flarispogursio (5 May 2022)

¿Qué mal te han hecho las empresas de reformas, peluquerías y estética?


----------



## Topedelagama (5 May 2022)

Dios te oiga.


----------



## kabeljau (5 May 2022)

El matrimonio Marlasca lleva tiempo ahorrando y tiene su cartilla en Panamá. Ninguno de los dos pega un palo al agua, pero llevan 40 ingresos de 60.000 euros.
Como dijo otro forero, se llama Justicia española porque el coño de la Bernarda estaba ya pillado.


----------



## pegasusvlc (5 May 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Yo desde principios de año estoy jodido también, mis ingresos han caído un 16% y van a más en parte relacionados con la caída de ventas del automóvil, sólo da para pagar nóminas.
> 
> Eso sí conozco empresas de reformas y cosméticos que están ganando mucho más que el año pasado, los de reformas incluso no encuentran trabajadores (albañiles, fontaneros, etc.).
> 
> Reformas, peluquerías y estética, ahí va el dinero de los funcionarios.



Es que es eso, la paco-recuperación es esa, funcis langostos que han estado encerrados haciéndose reformas. Pero lo que debería ser una verdadera recuperación (gente joven del sector privado comprando coches, vivienda de obra nueva, exportaciones a saco...) poco o nada.


----------



## Chas2 (5 May 2022)

NNi


rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?



No va como un tiro, son empleos precarios y mal pagados. Datos maquillados como siempre.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Reformas, peluquerías y estética, ahí va el dinero de los funcionarios.



Y normalmente en horas de “trabajo”


----------



## Tisone (5 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además de peor no habian tantas rentas ni imv.
> 
> Hoy dia teoricamente hay menos paro que con Felipe y además más imv , rentas minimas, ayudas...por lo cual hoy dia la pobreza se apacigua un poco y no es tan visible.
> 
> ...




De acuerdo en todo menos en lo de inflación, en esa década fue brutal la inflación pero el país se lo podía permitir porque partíamos de una base muy baja de cotización de la peseta y había margen para subidas de hasta dos dígitos, las compras de vivienda entonces eran mayormente en letras de cambio, ello abarataba mucho los costes en detrimento de los bancos.


----------



## csainz (5 May 2022)

flarispogursio dijo:


> ¿Qué mal te han hecho las empresas de reformas, peluquerías y estética?



Creo que se refiere a los funcionarios, no a los que aceptan trabajos para ellos. Como he dicho en algun otro hilo, tambien están aflojando las reformas. Cuando pedí presupuesto (sin ser funci, por cierto) no me hacian ni caso o me daban a entender que sacaban mas en las promociones de vivienda nueva. Ahora están mas receptivos, supongo que porque la obra nueva está esperando a estabilizar precios de materiales.


----------



## galdubat (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



¿En que sector trabajas?
He visitado muchas empresas de Cataluña, Levante, Madrid y Galicia.
Todas, salvo dos estan a tope de trabajo.
Tienen problemas de suministro, pero tienen buenos numeros. Las dos que no estan a tope, estan con trabajo que les ha bajadp un poco.
Me dedico al mecanizado en serie


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pero no iba todo bien?
> 
> Qué pasa ahora?



Tenía dos trabajos uno es en la empresa que está en concurso de acreedores y la otra donde estoy de comercial autónomo.


----------



## Chas2 (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> 6 meses de plazo dan los fabricantes para los radiadores de aluminio, y eso a LOS DISTRIBUIDORES...
> 
> Ya mismo pararán las líneas de cerámica plana, ya ni alicatar podremos
> 
> S2



Habrá q olvidarse del puto ladrillo, las reformas, la paella, las cervezas y el cuñadismo. Hace falta un nuevo modelo económico basado en la I+D+i de productos de alto valor añadido como los medicamentos o los tecnológicos sanitarios.


----------



## Kenthomi (5 May 2022)

JODER QUE VUELVA LA RUTA VALENCIANA OJALÁ


----------



## sirpask (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Bueno si se cae todo, al final todos nos comeremos a todos, así que ...
> 
> S2



Pero no hay que empezar devorando al vecino, hay que devorar primero a los que nos han llevado a esta situación.


----------



## pegasusvlc (5 May 2022)

KIT DIGITAL KIT DIGITAL!!! CONTROL DE PRESENCIA DE EMPLEADOS!! ERP PACO!! WEB WORDPRESS!! revolución digital! Le endeudamos más para darle la puntilla. El SPAM lleno de estas mierdas que no sirven ni para tomar por culo. Baja las cotizaciones, REGALA suelo industrial, baja impuesto sociedades, simplifica a 1 semana el plazo para abrir empresas y pon despido libre CARAJO!!!!


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Yo desde principios de año estoy jodido también, mis ingresos han caído un 16% y van a más en parte relacionados con la caída de ventas del automóvil, sólo da para pagar nóminas.
> 
> Eso sí conozco empresas de reformas y cosméticos que están ganando mucho más que el año pasado, los de reformas incluso no encuentran trabajadores (albañiles, fontaneros, etc.).
> 
> Reformas, peluquerías y estética, ahí va el dinero de los funcionarios.



Hasta que se acabe el dinero de los langostos.


----------



## John Smmith (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?



Hoy en dia se contabiliza como empleo cortarse las uñas. El dia que salgan los números reales vamos a flipar.

En mi sector todo el mundo tiene mucho trabajo pero a las 15:00 todos a casa. El cliente que espere. La gente (empresas y remeros) está harta de trabajar sin beneficio mientras que cualquier tarado, viejo o funcivago se lo lleva limpio por tocarse los huevos en casa. 

No solo eso, se está volviendo imposible trabajar con normalidad, cumpliendo plazos y no perdiendo dinero. Mejor no trabajar que meterse en según que negocios, hasta en los mas básicos y simples aumenta el riesgo de perder dinero.

Lo que cuenta el OP es la realidad de este pais.


----------



## sirpask (5 May 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Habrá q olvidarse del puto ladrillo, las reformas, la paella, las cervezas y el cuñadismo. Hace falta un nuevo modelo económico basado en la I+D+i de productos de alto valor añadido como los medicamentos o los tecnológicos sanitarios.



Que bonito queda esto escrito... Pero luego lo intentas hacer y antes de descubrir algo has tenido que pagar tantos impuestos que te has muerto de hambre


----------



## Lemavos (5 May 2022)

Yo veo las terrazas llenas 

Vacaciones de semana santa a 2€/l a reventar 

Veo cochazos de 40-60k por todos lados 

No veo revolución en las calles 

No veo rodear el congreso de los diputados con guillotinas 

Veo alegría y alboroto 

Todo humo 

Bicis, motos, el mercadona a reventar 

Todo bien. 

Ayer el bernabéu y alrededores a reventar, gente alegre.

Todo va bien y lo sabéis


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Yo veo las terrazas llenas
> 
> Vacaciones de semana santa a 2€/l a reventar
> 
> ...



Las terrazas llenas no es un indicativo de nada, básicamente porqué puedes estar en ellas hora y media habiendo pedido solo un botellín.

Los coches tampoco, pues existe el renting y luego cuando llegue el guano pues te lo embargan, como ocurrió en 2008.

Me centraría más en el precio de un saco de cemento como indicativo de que el país va al abismo


----------



## Mr. Satan (5 May 2022)

mientras cientos de empresas cierran....
situación real a pie de ONG :

Accem - Somos - Transparentes

A estos nunca los vas a ver en concurso de acreedores verdad?  *JAJAJAJAJA A REMAR MAS FUERTE !! *


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> La auténtica polarización en España no es si la gente es de izquierda o derecha, es los que lo están o las van a pasar canutas y los que les suda todo porque cobran del erario público.
> 
> A los primeros les va a joder la inflación pero bien, cuando todo sube de manera generalitzada siempre afecta más a los más pobres y en las empresas pasa igual, las pequeñas dependen de las medianas y si cae una mediana se lleva por delante unas cuantas pequeñas y autónomos.
> 
> Desde luego vienen curvas, pero para los pobres vienen remolinos.



El problema es que los que viven de lo público , o aquellos que por ahorros herencias o trabajo viven bien , se exponen como ya reportan muchos en el foro, a no encontrar un fontanero, un electricista, una peluqueria, un restaurante a su disposición.

Si hay cese de actividad en muchos comercios, muchos empleos se pierden, cierran empresas, al final el dinero no lo puedes gastar como te gustaria.

Incluso comida en el super que ya vimos cuando se paralizó la cadena de suministro por la huelga de transporte faltando ciertos productos, eso puede volver ahora cuando el 30 de junio termine la subvención al diesel y gasolina...y por mucho dinero tengas no.poder comprar nada...


Además de vivir con tensión si hay más gente pasando calamidades en la calle, la gente que tiene suele ser víctima de robos, hurtos engaños y que le ocupen la casa por ejemplo.

Yo conozco ya casos de gente con varias propiedades que tienen miedo a que le ocupen las casas, pero también tiene miedo a que si meten un inquilino luego no paguen o no los puedan echar...


----------



## Chas2 (5 May 2022)

E


sirpask dijo:


> Que bonito queda esto escrito... Pero luego lo intentas hacer y antes de descubrir algo has tenido que pagar tantos impuestos que te has muerto de hambre



Esa es otra. Hay que cambiar el gobierno y la mentalidad funcionarial. Trabajo a medio largo plazo... mientras tanto voto por un empresario : Roig Mercadona for President! España como una gran empresa española, no como una cutre pyme de furgoneta con panchito.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...


----------



## XXavier (5 May 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Yo veo las terrazas llenas
> 
> Vacaciones de semana santa a 2€/l a reventar
> 
> ...



Los atascos de tráfico de salida y de entrada a Madrid, en este 'puente', han sido más grandes que nunca. Ya sé que –en teoría– España debería estar en una profunda crisis económica, pero los hechos demuestran que no es así...


----------



## Tisone (5 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El problema es que los que viven de lo público , o aquellos que por ahorros herencias o trabajo viven bien , se exponen como ya reportan muchos en el foro, a no encontrar un fontanero, un electricista, una peluqueria, un restaurante a su disposición.
> 
> Si hay cese de actividad en muchos comercios, muchos empleos se pierden, cierran empresas, al final el dinero no lo puedes gastar como te gustaria.
> 
> ...



Eso viene a ser una "sudamericanizacion" de la sociedad y créame es lo que hemos votado.


----------



## remosinganas (5 May 2022)

pues segun la yoliii van a pasar......


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

Tisone dijo:


> Eso viene a ser una "sudamericanizacion" de la sociedad y créame es lo que hemos votado.




Estamos ya en ello, bueno realmente lo arrastramos desde los 80 , ahora se ven las orejas al lobo.

Suerte que está cruz roja, caritas , iglesia y banco alimentos ayudando y que la sanidad es universal sino aqui habria tanta hambre o más y muertes prematura que en cuba..


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Desde hace ya años, si... y todos con un poco de cabeza sabemos cómo va a acabar ésto
> 
> Entre mal y muy mal
> 
> S2



Entonces si sabe como va a terminar y tiene riñón para aguantar un año por qué no busca nuevos horizontes??


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> 6 meses de plazo dan los fabricantes para los radiadores de aluminio, y eso a LOS DISTRIBUIDORES...
> 
> Ya mismo pararán las líneas de cerámica plana, ya ni alicatar podremos
> 
> S2



Que raro...van a sufrir ahora las correcciones q no se hicieron en 2008 en el ladrillo y toda la industria anexa


----------



## Murray's (5 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Los atascos de tráfico de salida y de entrada a Madrid, en este 'puente', han sido más grandes que nunca. Ya sé que –en teoría– España debería estar en una profunda crisis económica, pero los hechos demuestran que no es así...




Que hayan atascos en una ciudad y area metropolitana con 6 millones de habitantes no es indicativo de nada, también hay atascos en Caracas,Bogotá, Casablanca, el cairo, sudafrica...y hasta en la habana con toda la miseria


----------



## flarispogursio (5 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Los atascos de tráfico de salida y de entrada a Madrid, en este 'puente', han sido más grandes que nunca. Ya sé que –en teoría– España debería estar en una profunda crisis económica, pero los hechos demuestran que no es así...



Multiplica por dos.

En media España el 2 de mayo no era festivo.

Aparte una preguntiña: ¿Sábado *lectivo (no festivo)*, domingo y lunes no lectivo (festivo) se considera puente en algún sitio aparte de Madrid?


----------



## Patito Feo (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?




Publico y contratos / cursos del ayuntamiento a parados de larga duracion. Han llovido un chorro de cursos *remunerados* de todo tipo y condición, en mi barrio al menos a 6, sobretodo a los que estaban o podian pedir subsidios de mas de 52 años, a esos los han colocado en cursos de educacion infantil, comedores, recepcionista, jardineria, mantenimiento, limpieza, todo en lo que puede meter meno el ayuntamiento de turno, todos esos han pasado de ser parado de larga duracion a ser trabajador en activo. Entremedias, un monton de empresas que dan cursos se han llevado su parte y supongo que alguna cosa se ha quedado en la uñas de algunos.

Los cursos son remunerados porque sino no los hacia nadie, pero pagan y a eso se apuntan todos.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Yo desde principios de año estoy jodido también, mis ingresos han caído un 16% y van a más en parte relacionados con la caída de ventas del automóvil, sólo da para pagar nóminas.
> 
> Eso sí conozco empresas de reformas y cosméticos que están ganando mucho más que el año pasado, los de reformas incluso no encuentran trabajadores (albañiles, fontaneros, etc.).
> 
> Reformas, peluquerías y estética, ahí va el dinero de los funcionarios.



El sector del automóvil, vaya sector, q al.igual q el del.ladrillo aún piensan q ellos NO hacen nada mal y q.la.culpa es de Putin,Europa ,Franco...de todos menos de ellos.


----------



## Patito Feo (5 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El problema es que la subida de los costes es directamente proporcional a la caída del margen y del volumen de ventas. O sea, estás jodido independientemente de si repercutes en precio final.
> 
> Lo único que veo posible en estos casos es reducir riesgo e incrementar productividad, que en una circunstancia como la actual se traduce en aumentar el valor añadido y así producir menos aumentando el margen de beneficio.




Lo que hacen los fabricantes de coches. Los electrifican y suben el precio una burrada. Menos ventas pero mucho mas caras.


----------



## XXavier (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> El sector del automóvil, vaya sector, q al.igual q el del.ladrillo aún piensan q ellos NO hacen nada mal y q.la.culpa es de Putin,Europa ,Franco...de todos menos de ellos.



Bueno, en el sector del automóvil no tienen problemas de demanda, señal de que a 'la gente' no le falta dinero. Los plazos de entrega de la mayoría de las marcas están en muchos meses, y eso hasta ha producido un aumento de precios de los autos usados...


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, en el sector del automóvil no tienen problemas de demanda, señal de que a 'la gente' no le falta dinero. Los plazos de entrega de la mayoría de las marcas están en muchos meses, y eso hasta ha producido un aumento de precios de los autos usados...



Problemas de.demanda no....lo q van a sufrir en breve son devoluciones máximas se renting/ leasing como.paso allá por.el 2010,2011,2012...


----------



## Rubish21 (5 May 2022)

Veo lo mismo. Sector mueble:

-Subidas de fabricantes cada 15 días aproximadamente da igual que sean nacionales o extranjeros. Se me ha dado el caso de mandar una circular para al día siguiente anularla porque aún se subía más.

- Hay problemas de stock con tableros de madera y agromerados, espumaciones, telas e importación muebles (por cierre de puertos) . Cada pedido es una odisea.

- Los turnos en las fabricas se están reajustado, después del confinamiento nuestro sector sufrió un crecimiento exponencial pero ahora estamos desde noviembre volviendo a 2008. Están despidiendo a muchos trabajadores.

-En nuestro caso, las ventas se sostienen básicamente por los funcionarios ya que si hemos visto como jubilados y pensionistas han recortado muy mucho el consumo.

Cómo yo lo veo la cosa no pinta nada bien, se está haciendo una bola muy grande que explotará este invierno. Hay una sensación de desánimo grande, los del sector no le vemos el techo a tantísima subida y ya asusta.


----------



## flarispogursio (5 May 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Publico y contratos / cursos del ayuntamiento a parados de larga duracion. Han llovido un chorro de cursos *remunerados* de todo tipo y condición, en mi barrio al menos a 6, sobretodo a los que estaban o podian pedir subsidios de mas de 52 años, a esos los han colocado en cursos de educacion infantil, comedores, recepcionista, jardineria, mantenimiento, limpieza, todo en lo que puede meter meno el ayuntamiento de turno, todos esos han pasado de ser parado de larga duracion a ser trabajador en activo. Entremedias, un monton de empresas que dan cursos se han llevado su parte y supongo que alguna cosa se ha quedado en la uñas de algunos.
> 
> Los cursos son remunerados porque sino no los hacia nadie, pero pagan y a eso se apuntan todos.




Nihil novum sub sole (en castizo: nada nuevo bajo el sol)









Parados y trabajo social


Ahora parece que quien está en el paro lo está por su responsabilidad, no porque se hayan aplicado malas políticas de empleo y desarrollo. Por tanto,




elpais.com





Se conoce que los hay-untamientos han vuelto a ponerse las pilas


*Contrato o trabajos temporales de colaboración social para desempleados * 
_La entidad gestora de la prestación por desempleo puede exigir a los perceptores de prestaciones la realización de trabajos de colaboración social en la realización de trabajos para las Administraciones Públicas, con el objetivo de mantener la actividad laboral, sin pérdida por parte de éstos de dichas prestaciones. La concurrencia de trabajo y prestación se consigue ya que no existe una relación laboral entre el desempleado y la entidad en que se presten sus servicios, manteniendo, como se ha dicho, el trabajador el derecho a percibir la prestación o el subsidio por desempleo que le corresponda. _










Los trabajos temporales de Colaboración Social


Obligatoriedad de los trabajos de colaboración social. Retribución complementaria, cotización a la Seguridad Social. Normativa. Ventajas e inconvenientes



loentiendo.com





_








Trabajos de colaboración social: qué son, cómo funcionan y quién los hace


Las tareas realizadas para el beneficio de la comunidad deben ajustarse a las aptitudes físicas y profesionales de la persona seleccionada y no deben suponer que deba cambiar su residencia.




www.lainformacion.com




_


----------



## csainz (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?



Ahora cuentan como empleados: los de los erte covid, los autonomos con cese actividad, los antiguos temporales ahora fijos discontinuos cuentan todo el tiempo, y por supuesto todos los nuevos funcis fichados.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 May 2022)

Si todo se hunde cuál es el puto truco que esta usando el gobierno para que haya record de afiliados a la SS? Algo se nos escapa....


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Rubish21 dijo:


> Veo lo mismo. Sector mueble:
> 
> -Subidas de fabricantes cada 15 días aproximadamente da igual que sean nacionales o extranjeros. Se me ha dado el caso de mandar una circular para al día siguiente anularla porque aún se subía más.
> 
> ...



Lo de la madera que conozco de rebote, si que va a hacer un buen catacrock....


----------



## PROM (5 May 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> ¿En que sector trabajas?
> He visitado muchas empresas de Cataluña, Levante, Madrid y Galicia.
> Todas, salvo dos estan a tope de trabajo.
> Tienen problemas de suministro, pero tienen buenos numeros. Las dos que no estan a tope, estan con trabajo que les ha bajadp un poco.
> *Me dedico al mecanizado en serie*



Supongo que será por la falta de suministros de China, si China es vuestra competencia estáis de suerte.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Supongo que será por la falta de suministros de China, si China es vuestra competencia estáis de suerte.



Tuvimos suerte cuando no llegaban los buques, tuvimos muchisimo trabajo, ahora debería de ser igual, pero no, nuestros clientes no venden y tienen stocks en máximos historicos (hablo de empresas tochas con mas de 10 millones en stock , cuando lo normal es 5-6 kilos)

S2


----------



## flarispogursio (5 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Ahora cuentan como empleados: los de los erte covid, los autonomos con cese actividad, los antiguos temporales ahora fijos discontinuos cuentan todo el tiempo, y por supuesto todos los nuevos funcis fichados.



Los fijos discontínuos durante los periodos de inactividad se encuentran en situación legal de desempleo









El derecho a paro en los trabajadores fijos discontinuos


Con un contrato fijo discontinuo se puede cobrar el paro, tanto en el periodo de inactividad, como si finaliza la relación laboral. Requisitos y prestaciones.



loentiendo.com





Los de los ERTE están en desempleo parcial.

Los autónomos con cese de actividad ordinario (bajada de persiana permanente) no se contabilizan en el SEPE y los del cese de actividad extraordinario (por causas COVID) tampoco.


----------



## jimmyjump (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



Las perturbaciones negativas de la oferta afectan a la función de producción reduciendo la demanda de trabajo


----------



## jimmyjump (5 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Mientras la impresora continúe a toda pastilla, aquí no pasa nada.



La impresora se va reducir ahora. Además, la subida de tipos que anunció la FED va a hacer que los tipos mundiales suban. Mal futuro l espera a España


----------



## Wojakmanuel (5 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Si todo se hunde cuál es el puto truco que esta usando el gobierno para que haya record de afiliados a la SS? Algo se nos escapa....


----------



## Rubish21 (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Lo de la madera que conozco de rebote, si que va a hacer un buen catacrock....



Esta la cosa peor de lo que creemos, hoy pides una composición y te escribe el fabricante que tal tablero ya no se lo sirven porque es un color al que le falta tal componente y ya no lo pueden fabricar y eso es lo que hay. Posteriormente te llama otro fabricante para decirte que como han acaparado todos los tableros (los rusos ) con los que se fabrican la tapicería que no pueden cumplir plazos y que encima los que van a llegar vienen con una subida del doble y para colmo los que les mandan les llegan muchos de ellos con humedad. Es una locura...


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Estoy encantado con vuestras reacciones, me gustaría contestaros a todos pero me es imposible, hoy estoy en casa por temas personales y puedo estar un poco por burbuja.

Me gustaría que todos que, como yo, tienen experiencias similares, lo informéis para enriquecernos y sobretodo reconfortarnos entre nosotros, porque el guano guano va a venir...

S2 y muchisimas gracias


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



Una serie de preguntas que seguramente considerarás estúpidas pero bueno.

¿Es complicado también pedidos en el extranjero, incluso Asia ahora que el transporte desde allí es más caro y entiendo que desde aquí hacia allí sigue siendo barato?

¿En acero y aluminio no hay fábricas aquí que reciclan esos metales?

¿La electricidad industrial es mucho más cara que para competidores europeos nuestros?

¿El aumento de la madera no sería una buena noticia para los aserraderos españoles?

Saludos y espero que pronto quites el ERE porque tienes muchos pedidos.


----------



## Chas2 (5 May 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Las perturbaciones negativas de la oferta afectan a la función de producción reduciendo la demanda de trabajo



Hala 5 años estudiando económicas y un Master para explicar la complejísima reali dad en 2 líneas.
Menos diagnósticos y más pronósticos y soluciones. 
Además de subir de categoría forera, con comentarios como los del profesor jimmy se debería poder bajar.
Fdo. El próximo lonchafinista.


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Se mueve dinero cercano a la impresora, ya te digo yo, que los currelas currelas las están pasando canutas para pagar sus gastos
> 
> El *número* de trabajadores al servicio de las Administraciones Públicas tiene un importante peso en nuestro país. En enero de 2020, el *número de funcionarios en España* era de 2.597.712, incluyendo el personal que trabaja tanto en la administración central como autonómica y local, así como en las universidades



Pero en la AGE se están jubilando muchos funcionarios y no se reponen todos, entiendo, y no sé si se incluyen entre los funcionarios el personal estatutario de sanidad.


----------



## meanboy (5 May 2022)

La escasez de diesel van a multiplicar los problemas de inflación, suministro y demanda. Bajar persianas es una buena opción.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Una serie de preguntas que seguramente considerarás estúpidas pero bueno.
> 
> ¿Es complicado también pedidos en el extranjero, incluso Asia ahora que el transporte desde allí es más caro y entiendo que desde aquí hacia allí sigue siendo barato? DEPENDE DEL PUERTO DE SALIDA, Y DE LO QUE PIDAS
> 
> ...



Te contesto según mis conocimientos:


----------



## Sementalytal (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## Patito Feo (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Problemas de.demanda no....lo q van a sufrir en breve son devoluciones máximas se renting/ leasing como.paso allá por.el 2010,2011,2012...




Vendra bien porque asi terminan en el canal de VO.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Por cierto off topic, tengo circa 7 millones de mascarillas que me han pasado, quien pueda estar interesado me lo comenta y ya no se venden pero nunca se sabe, a mi no me comen pan en mi almacen..., tengo quirúrgicas, FFP2 blancas negras, etc

S2


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Te contesto según mis conocimientos:



Muchas gracias por contestar, entiendo que el aumento de materias primas y productos industriales, si alguna vez hubiese una pol´ticia racional con la electricidad industrial, debería fomentar que hubiese más producción propia al ser más rentable.


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Por cierto off topic, tengo circa 7 millones de mascarillas que me han pasado, quien pueda estar interesado me lo comenta y ya no se venden pero nunca se sabe, a mi no me comen pan en mi almacen..., tengo quirúrgicas, FFP2 blancas negras, etc
> 
> S2



Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar en los próximos meses.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Muchas gracias por contestar, entiendo que el aumento de materias primas y productos industriales, si alguna vez hubiese una pol´ticia racional con la electricidad industrial, debería fomentar que hubiese más producción propia al ser más rentable.



Sinceramente y desde mi humilde opinión, están haciéndolo expresamente para reducir el consumo, está todo creo que orquestado por ese motivo.

Y ojo al gasoil que es cierto casi no queda, ahí vendrá otra ostia gorda

S2


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar en los próximos meses.



Pues quien las tenia ha petado, uno de mis socios amigo se las ha quedado porque le debe un pastón de almacenaje

S2


----------



## Honkytonk Man (5 May 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> La impresora se va reducir ahora. Además, la subida de tipos que anunció la FED va a hacer que los tipos mundiales suban. Mal futuro l espera a España



Gilipolleces. En este foro se lleva 14 años pronosticando que ya mismito se para la impresora. Y no han parado de meterle más velocidad.


----------



## Lobo macho (5 May 2022)




----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Gilipolleces. En este foro se lleva 14 años pronosticando que ya mismito se para la impresora. Y no han parado de meterle más velocidad.



Correctisimo, tienes más razón que un santo, pero a día que pasa todo empeora

Joder que nos den un poco a los poooooooooobres!!!!!!!

S2


----------



## moromierda (5 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que hayan atascos en una ciudad y area metropolitana con 6 millones de habitantes no es indicativo de nada, también hay atascos en Caracas,Bogotá, Casablanca, el cairo, sudafrica...y hasta en la habana con toda la miseria



A villanos da madríntz sa críen que tudo e madríntz, amego...


----------



## MarloStanfield (5 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.



Mientras haya millones de funcionarios habra miles de bares con las terrazas llenas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 May 2022)




----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 May 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Me sigue sin cuadrar, 250.000 empleos públicos mas es una barbaridad pero hace 3 años recuerdo que se soñaba con llegar a 18 millones de afiliados, de dónde han salido esos dos millones de afiliados para llegar a 20 si tenemos cifra record de paro???

Lo pregunto sin doblez.... Algo se nos escapa.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Consejazo de mis abogados

Deja siempre un buen dinero para presentar el concurso de acreedores y pillar la ley de la 2ª oportunidad

La gran mayoria de empresarios no lo hacen, y NOSOTROS cobramos para salvarte el culo no cash no 2ª oportunidad

S2


----------



## rkodestructor (5 May 2022)

Francamente. O sois muy catastrofistas o algo falla porque la economía está dando señales mixtas.

Los PMI industriales y de servicios subiendo, el empleo subiendo.... Pero luego lees aquí y todo se va a derrumbar como en 2008.

Que alguien lo explique porque no entiendo nada.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Francamente. O sois muy catastrofistas o algo falla porque la economía está dando señales mixtas.
> 
> Los PMI industriales y de servicios subiendo, el empleo subiendo.... Pero luego lees aquí y todo se va a derrumbar como en 2008.
> 
> Que alguien lo explique porque no entiendo nada.



Tengo mis indicadores, y en industrial la cosa flojea

Que no es el fin del mundo (aún) pero hay que ir con muuuuuuucho cuidado

S2


----------



## Patito Feo (5 May 2022)

Sector Transporte. Logistica B2B y B2C. Courier. Direccion comercial.

Jodido, Sube todo. Pero todo, lo del gasoil ya no tiene nombre. Los costes se disparan y a los clientes les hemos subido el IPC pero cada vez sacan menos, todo se apaga. La competencia sigue siendo feroz y Correos nos esta dando la puntilla con su competencia desleal, le da igual que lo multen con decenas de millones porque el estado lo paga sin problemas, lo saca de un bolsillo y se lo mete en otro.

Es muy complicado hacer clientes nuevos, dan mil vueltas porque todos estan escaldados y piden precios imposibles. Las grandes cuentas se convierten en medianas, las medianas en pequeñas y las pequeñas desaparecen. Pero todos exigen de la ostia. Hay muchos impagados y empresas que rozan el impago, atrasos en los cobros y mucha negociacion. Los margenes son ridiculos y llevo varias operaciones que he tirado porque sobrepasamos el limite de los beneficios, Han vueltos lo piratas que trabajan en B, sin asegurar y sin ni siquiera una oficina, pero a empresas que sacar mil euros en cada paquete parece no importarles que solo sean un numero de telefono, porque eso si, se ahorran 2 € por envio. Cualquier dia, el rmano no aparece, apaga el telefono y vende en el rastro un furgon entero de cosmetica sacando 6000€ en el rastro y llevando a la ruina a la empresa que le da los paquetes. Una locura. Pero como dicen estar tan al limite, lo hacen.

Eso si, los renting de audis, mercedes y demas cochazos, las comidas de empresa en restaurantes caros, los "viajes de negocios" con las "secretaria maciza " a Miami, Sudafrica o China, pagadas por la empresa, es el dia a dia. El Zouk, el Loob, el sweet hotel, todos esos llenos de empresarios y tarjetas de empresa. A los trabajadores no se les pagan las horas pero la directiva relajadita.

El ambiente es la fiesta de Roma, no sea que llegue Atila.


----------



## Patito Feo (5 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Si todo se hunde cuál es el puto truco que esta usando el gobierno para que haya record de afiliados a la SS? Algo se nos escapa....




Joder lo estan diciendo.


----------



## csainz (5 May 2022)

veo que todos sois del sector industrial, mientras tanto el consumo de basura china sigue como si nada. Nos vamos a limpiar el culo con funkopops de esos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 May 2022)

parece que los de arriba se han empeñado en hundir por completo al poco y puteado sector secundario que queda

que puta vergüenza

nos creemos que eso no va a tener consecuencias, camino de una sociedad Paco-Elysium con enorme desigualdad y regla de pareto 1/99


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> mientras cientos de empresas cierran....
> situación real a pie de ONG :
> 
> Accem - Somos - Transparentes
> ...



Y los trabajadores de esta ONG no han pasado ninguna oposición.


----------



## Saludable-13 (5 May 2022)

El objetivo de las élites es destruir el sector privado para que todo el mundo dependa del estado, ponernos cartillas de racionamiento para obligarnos a vacunarnos y así matarnos.



http://librosdesaludnatural.atwebpages.com/Agenda-2030.pdf


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

Autónomo, profesional liberal caída aprox del 50% de clientes/beneficios 

Como yo, todos los de mi sector

El Covid arrasó en principio, luego un efecto rebote y luego, descontado efecto rebote, se ha normalizado en lateral, con la bajada del 50%

Preveo, sin ser guru ni hostias, que aprox entre el 25% y el 50% de los de mi sector desaparecen en los próximos 2 a 4 años, por decir algo.

Hablado de ello con otros compañeros de profesión que piensan igual.

En mi sector sobrevive quien tenga menos gastos fijos operativos, así de simple


----------



## Patito Feo (5 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y los trabajadores de esta ONG no han pasado ninguna oposición.




Lo de las ONGs es de traca. Los jefes son Dios, los curritos o son voluntarios o cobran miserias. Las empresas pagan un pstizal por acciones solidarias, ecologictas y otras chorradas. Foto, quedan bien y pastizal para la buchaca. Y a otro "proyecto".


----------



## ceropatatero (5 May 2022)

Antes ya estaban las cosas mal, pero cuando comenzó el circovid ha sido el colmo, me di de baja de autónomos tras ejercer casi 15 años sin parar. No es precisamente por no tener curro, sino por no querer ser cómplice y seguir subvencionando todo este despropósito. Con nuestro dinero y sudor mantenemos a los que tan amablemente nos están dando por el culo. Luchar por tu negocio ¿Para que? ¿Para pagar la vida a los que vienen en la patera? ¿Para subvencionar LGBT e igualdad? ¿Para que con tu dinero compren mas malllamadasvacunas y te obligan a pinchartelas? No, no dejate.... Y en el mejor de los casos todo el dinero que has ganado con tanto esfuerzo, toda la creación y labor de tu vida se convierten en humo por la inflación artificial que han creado. Culparan de todo a Puding u otro, aplaudir a las 8 y los paguiteros a la terraza a vivir la vida.


----------



## rkodestructor (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Autónomo, profesional liberal caída aprox del 50% de clientes/beneficios
> 
> Como yo, todos los de mi sector
> 
> ...



Qué sector si se puede saber?


----------



## kenny220 (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Francamente. O sois muy catastrofistas o algo falla porque la economía está dando señales mixtas.
> 
> Los PMI industriales y de servicios subiendo, el empleo subiendo.... Pero luego lees aquí y todo se va a derrumbar como en 2008.
> Que alguien lo explique porque no entiendo nada.



Comercio a pie de calle. Capital provinciana. 

Desde diciembre todos los meses menor venta que los mismos meses del ejercicio anterior. 

Comercios, y bares, restaurantes abiertos en noviembre, en mayo cerrados. 

En diciembre, implantan la zbe en todos los municipios mayores de 20.000 habitantes.

Proveedores en mayo mandando que compres ahora la campaña de Navidad, pq no saben que stock van a tener, y que además en junio subida de Tarifa. 

Etc, etc.


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Sector Transporte. Logistica B2B y B2C. Courier. Direccion comercial.
> 
> Jodido, Sube todo. Pero todo, lo del gasoil ya no tiene nombre. Los costes se disparan y a los clientes les hemos subido el IPC pero cada vez sacan menos, todo se apaga. La competencia sigue siendo feroz y Correos nos esta dando la puntilla con su competencia desleal, le da igual que lo multen con decenas de millones porque el estado lo paga sin problemas, lo saca de un bolsillo y se lo mete en otro.
> 
> ...



O sea que esto tienen que reventar y los precios de envío de interenet sobre todo, van a subir bastante sí o sí. El comercio online va a ser cada vez más caro.


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Comercio a pie de calle. Capital provinciana.
> 
> Desde diciembre todos los meses menor venta que los mismos meses del ejercicio anterior.
> 
> ...



Creo que sé la ciudad, y me parece que algo de turismo tiene. ¿la zona ZBE no puede ser una oportunidad para que haya más turistas y aumentar así las ventas? Sobre todo ahora que va llegando el tiempo más caluroso.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Qué sector si se puede saber?



Abogacía


----------



## rkodestructor (5 May 2022)

A todo esto sumadle la supresión o recorte de la bonificación de 20cts/L a los carburantes.

Aunque yo de momento solo veo histeria consumista. Ayer los bares y terrazas llenos y los fines de semana igual. El paro en mi entorno bajando como nunca y la mayoría sector privado...


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Lo de las ONGs es de traca. Los jefes son Dios, los curritos o son voluntarios o cobran miserias. Las empresas pagan un pstizal por acciones solidarias, ecologictas y otras chorradas. Foto, quedan bien y pastizal para la buchaca. Y a otro "proyecto".



Aunque VOX no cortase las burradas de la LIVG, sólo con un recorte tan fuerte como sea posible a las subvenciones de las ONGs, ya merecería la pena votarles.


----------



## Miss Andorra (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



No me extranya de que tengais las materias primas bloqueadas:




Cada punto representa un buque atascado en colas en todos los puertos, no solo en Shanghái. Las políticas de confinamiento chinas paralizarán las cadenas de suministro occidentales, destruirán negocios y debilitarán economías y gobiernos como sanciones.


----------



## jimmyjump (5 May 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Hala 5 años estudiando económicas y un Master para explicar la complejísima reali dad en 2 líneas.
> Menos diagnósticos y más pronósticos y soluciones.
> Además de subir de categoría forera, con comentarios como los del profesor jimmy se debería poder bajar.
> Fdo. El próximo lonchafinista.



¿Pronóstico? La subida de tipos anunciada por la FED hará que los tipos mundiales suban. Era evidente, pues esto está directamente relacionada con la demanda de dinero


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No me extranya de que tengais las materias primas bloqueadas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048453
> 
> ...



Parece como un favor que le están haciendo a Rusia

Entre eso y las auto sanciones que nos imponemos a Rusia esto no aguanta a finales de año


----------



## Economista_paco (5 May 2022)

Si no hubiera que mantener a un sector público que representa más de un 50% del PIB (funcis, pensionistas, políticos y amigos), y que está burbujeado, amen de que un 25% es improductivo y no aporta valor añadido ni nada, entonces el gobierno podría estimular la economía vía bajadas fiscales, e incluso Gasto Público (el eficiente), sin tener un problema porque los tipos de cambio no dependen del BdE. Pero como tenemos a una analfabeta que no sabe ni hablar en el ministerio de Hacienda y a otra que solo hace lo que le dicen de Europa 4 burócratas encocados que pasan los días borrachos en clubs gayers de Bruselas y a los que se la suda España ni saben lo que pasa aquí, pues seguiremos esclavizando a nuestra propia población de remeros.


----------



## gester (5 May 2022)

flarispogursio dijo:


> ¿Qué mal te han hecho las empresas de reformas, peluquerías y estética?



Lo dice por los funcis.


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Abogacía



Sin conocer el sector, entiendo que entre tener fama de buen abogado y no tenerla hay un mundo, aparte de los gastos el tener buena fama sería importante. Entiendo que los clientes apretarán cada vez más en los pagos con lo que se avecina.


----------



## Miss Andorra (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Parece como un favor que le están haciendo a Rusia
> 
> Entre eso y las auto sanciones que nos imponemos a Rusia esto no aguanta a finales de año



Son aliados, no?
Asi si invaden Taiwan, joden a Occidente si alza la voz.


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> Si no hubiera que mantener a un sector público que representa más de un 50% del PIB (funcis, pensionistas, políticos y amigos), y que está burbujeado, amen de que un 25% es improductivo y no aporta valor añadido ni nada, entonces el gobierno podría estimular la economía vía bajadas fiscales, e incluso Gasto Público (el eficiente), sin tener un problema porque los tipos de cambio no dependen del BdE. Pero como tenemos a una analfabeta que no sabe ni hablar en el ministerio de Hacienda y a otra que solo hace lo que le dicen de Europa 4 burócratas encocados que pasan los días borrachos en clubs gayers de Bruselas y a los que se la suda España ni saben lo que pasa aquí, pues seguiremos esclavizando a nuestra propia población de remeros.



Bajar un poquito el sector público sí provocaría manifestaciones grandes y se sabe. Hay gran parte que hay que recortar pero eso supongo que lo tendrá que hacer el siguiente gobierno.


----------



## kenny220 (5 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Creo que sé la ciudad, y me parece que algo de turismo tiene. ¿la zona ZBE no puede ser una oportunidad para que haya más turistas y aumentar así las ventas? Sobre todo ahora que va llegando el tiempo más caluroso.



Desde que se peatonalizaron calles secundarias, los veranos hemos vuelto a ver tiendas con cerrado por vacaciones, horario solo mañanas. 

Turistas, puedes entender que zonas netamente patrimoniales, sean para pasear, pero cuando metes todo lo que había dentro de las murallas como zbe, sin pensar que durante siglos dentro de las murallas había baldíos pq se construyó el recinto amurallado siguiendo la orografía más favorable a las murallas, te quedan zonas con nulo interés turístico, vacías de todo. 

Y en noviembre, enero, febrero, marzo, abril, no hay turistas. 

En Salamanca no hay ningún otro municipio demás de 20000 hab, así que, toda la provincia si viene a la ciudad, va a evitar el centro, que para eso están haciendo otro parque comercial en carbajosa/Santa Marta

20 años en el local, y me estoy planteando seriamente trasladarme fuera del centro, a un barrio, así que imagina. 

O directamente bajar persiana y a tomar por culo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (5 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Que bonito queda esto escrito... Pero luego lo intentas hacer y antes de descubrir algo has tenido que pagar tantos impuestos que te has muerto de hambre



sep

si los de arriba no permiten que florezca un sector o lo que sea, ni tú o ni yo no podemos hacer nada al respecto abriendo un negocio

nosotros no influímos en el mercado


----------



## gester (5 May 2022)

flarispogursio dijo:


> Nihil novum sub sole (en castizo: nada nuevo bajo el sol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Retribución complementaria, curras mientras cobras y consumes paro y el ayuntamiento te da unos euros más para compensar. A los tanos e inmis de mi barrio les dan la paguita sin tener que currar.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sin conocer el sector, entiendo que entre tener fama de buen abogado y no tenerla hay un mundo, aparte de los gastos el tener buena fama sería importante. Entiendo que los clientes apretarán cada vez más en los pagos con lo que se avecina.



Son varios factores , uno de ellos es:

El SMI [habló de Memoria] en el 18bestaba aprox en 730 pavos aprox, ahora en 1.000 pavos

1000 X 14vpagas qué es como va nuestro SMI [Alemania es con 12]

Pues la Justicia gratuita va en consonancia con eso [con una cosa que es el IPREM que va en 2 y 2.5 y 3 iprem según cargas familiares]

Así, un tío que gane aprox 1.300 pavos tiene la justicia pagada por el Estado

Es un efecto derivado de las subidas del SMI 

Otro es la insolvencia general [ no en derecho de familia] que pasa lo mismo

Hay cientos de miles o millones que pasan a tener costeados la defensa gratis


----------



## gester (5 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> O sea que esto tienen que reventar y los precios de envío de interenet sobre todo, van a subir bastante sí o sí. El comercio online va a ser cada vez más caro.



Y los comercios de barrio los han destruido. No podrás comprar nada y serás feliz.


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Retribución complementaria, curras mientras cobras y consumes paro y el ayuntamiento te da unos euros más para compensar. A los tanos e inmis de mi barrio les dan la paguita sin tener que currar.



Si se dice eso y se propone, es que eres un racista.


----------



## Sololeomensajes (5 May 2022)

Si sabes q a larga vas a cerrar por que no liquidas la empresa o la intentas traspasar?


----------



## Abstenuto (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...


----------



## Chas2 (5 May 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No me extranya de que tengais las materias primas bloqueadas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048453
> 
> ...



Cómo hemos llegado a esta situación de tanta dependencia de los comunistas amarillos?


----------



## rkodestructor (5 May 2022)

Sololeomensajes dijo:


> Si sabes q a larga vas a cerrar por que no liquidas la empresa o la intentas traspasar?



Porque muchos tienen esperanza en remontar


----------



## John Connor (5 May 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Ya antes estaban las cosas mal, pero cuando comenzó el circovid ha sido el colmo, me di de baja de autónomos tras ejercer casi 15 años sin parar. No es precisamente por no tener curro, sino por no querer ser cómplice y seguir subvencionando todo este despropósito. Con nuestro dinero y sudor mantenemos a los que tan amablemente nos están dando por el culo. Luchar por tu negocio ¿Para que? ¿Para pagar la vida a los que vienen en la patera? ¿Para subvencionar LGBT e igualdad? ¿Para que con tu dinero compren mas venenovacunas y te obligan a ponértelas? No, no dejate.... Y en el mejor de los casos todo tu dinero que has ganado con esfuerzo, toda la creación y labor de tu vida se convierten en humo por la inflación artificial que han creado. Culparan de todo a Puding u otro, aplaudir a las 8 y los paguiteros a la terraza a vivir la vida.



A mi una podemita que conoci en Londres y con la que afortunadamente rompi todo tipo de relacion personal me solia decir "el que en Espana haya probreza no significa que no se pueda ayudar a los de fuera".

Background de la susodicha (al menos hace 5 anios): Carrera de pinta y colorea nivel leyenda, curro de mierda en Londres y vuelta a Espana a vivir de la pension del padre jubilado. 36 anios tenia la pieza, y dias cotizados en Espana tendiendo a cero.

Para que os hagais una idea de por donde vienen los problemas.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (5 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Me sigue sin cuadrar, 250.000 empleos públicos mas es una barbaridad pero hace 3 años recuerdo que se soñaba con llegar a 18 millones de afiliados, de dónde han salido esos dos millones de afiliados para llegar a 20 si tenemos cifra record de paro???
> 
> Lo pregunto sin doblez.... Algo se nos escapa.



2.- Número total de Afiliados a la Seguridad Social

....

Con Pedro Sánchez sigue creciendo al principio y desciende en 2020 a consecuencia del covid. Destacar que los trabajadores incluidos en ERTE’s cuentan como afiliados a la Seguridad Social, con lo que el nº de afiliados reales sería menor.






Seguridad Social: Afiliados







javiersevillano.es


----------



## enriquepastor (5 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Quién te ha contado esa milonga?



El desgobierno.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> A mi una podemita que conoci en Londres y con la que afortunadamente rompi todo tipo de relacion personal me solia decir "el que en Espana haya probreza no significa que no se pueda ayudar a los de fuera".
> 
> Background de la susodicha (al menos hace 5 anios): Carrera de pinta y colorea nivel leyenda, curro de mierda en Londres y vuelta a Espana a vivir de la pension del padre jubilado. 36 anios tenia la pieza, y dias cotizados en Espana tendiendo a cero.
> 
> Para que os hagais una idea de por donde vienen los problemas.




Lo digo totalmente en serio

En España veo un 100% de probabilidades de una guerra civil, en cuanto esto dé la cara, la deuda, no hay pasta para pensiones, inflación, paro masivo, impagos de hipotecas, empresas cerrando falta hasta de comida, etc la cosa se va a ver claro....claro....

Y la de Marruecos ya ni hablo, simplemente esta descontada


----------



## Miss Andorra (5 May 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Cómo hemos llegado a esta situación de tanta dependencia de los comunistas amarillos?



Los Yankis fueron los que trasladaron alli empresas deslocalizadas fomentando el desarrollo y la economia china en los 70-80. Los salarios eran esclavistas y su industria local naciente fabricaba mierda al principio pero idonea para la clientela occidental porque era barata ( en los 2000 abundaban los bazares chinos)
Poco a poco (2005-2010+) fueron mejorandose en su industria y su ejercito copiando modelos occidentales, llegando a ser el coloso que es hoy. Y la demografia que tienen a ayudado bastante a crear un énorme mercado.


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Lo digo totalmente en serio
> 
> En España veo un 100% de probabilidades de una guerra civil, en cuanto esto dé la cara, la deuda, no hay pasta para pensiones, inflación, paro masivo, impagos de hipotecas, empresas cerrando falta hasta de comida, etc la cosa se va a ver claro....claro....
> 
> Y la de Marruecos ya ni hablo, simplemente esta descontada



Para eso tiene que hablar falta de suministros agrícolas durante bastante tiempo, sobre la deuda, al final el gobierno tendrá que realizar recortes aunque sean minimos para poder conseguir que nos sigan comprando la deuda. Guerra civil no, pero medidas serias alguna vez, sí.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

jajajajajaja, mola ver la estupidez en tus ojos, yo NO cobro de ésta empresa cobro de la pequeña la comercial y 1500 pavos, y de ahí le has de quitar 367 pavos en autonomos societarios, mi socio tiene una nómina de 600 pavos y una retención del 35% y sí tambien paga 367 pavos en autónomos, y te dirás que como nos lo hacemos? pues jodiéndonos y mucho con pocos gastos y menos vicios

El bruto de cada uno de mis trabajadores, lo que pago por cada uno (y no hay ninguno que gane menos de 1500 € y el que más hasta 2800), es indecente.

Así que porfavor no hables sandeces y regresa a tu nicho

S2


----------



## Charlatan (5 May 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> A mi una podemita que conoci en Londres y con la que afortunadamente rompi todo tipo de relacion personal me solia decir "el que en Espana haya probreza no significa que no se pueda ayudar a los de fuera".
> 
> Background de la susodicha (al menos hace 5 anios): Carrera de pinta y colorea nivel leyenda, curro de mierda en Londres y vuelta a Espana a vivir de la pension del padre jubilado. 36 anios tenia la pieza, y dias cotizados en Espana tendiendo a cero.
> 
> Para que os hagais una idea de por donde vienen los problemas.



te veo resentido...o mas bien no la colocaste a 4 patas las veces que debias......


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (5 May 2022)

Solo 8000? 
Las cantidades que se llevan limpio los empresaurios, son insultantes
Te tratan como si te estuvieran haciendo un favor, por darte empleo, cuando la realidad, es que gracias a los trabajadores, se está forrando de pasta, porque si, el ha puesto el dinero y la idea, pero si la gente no curra, el negocio se le va a la mierda


----------



## Stinger (5 May 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> E
> 
> Esa es otra. Hay que cambiar el gobierno y la mentalidad funcionarial. Trabajo a medio largo plazo... mientras tanto voto por un empresario : Roig Mercadona for President! España como una gran empresa española, no como una cutre pyme de furgoneta con panchito.



Roig for president pero dijo que no iba a subir precios y es de los que más lo ha hecho


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Solo 8000?
> Las cantidades que se llevan limpio los empresaurios, son insultantes
> Te tratan como si te estuvieran haciendo un favor, por darte empleo, cuando la realidad, es que gracias a los trabajadores, se está forrando de pasta, porque si, el ha puesto el dinero y la idea, pero si la gente no curra, el negocio se le va a la mierda



Y ésta señores, es la actitud de alguien que probablemente jamás haya probado a montar un negocio.

Si lo ves tan enriquecedor, nadie te impide hacerlo, es más yo te animo.

S2


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Si el hilo se infecta de trolls procederé a cerrarlo convenientemente

S2


----------



## John Connor (5 May 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> te veo resentido...o mas bien no la colocaste a 4 patas las veces que debias......



Jajajaja, quita quita, esa es de las que te sueltan el mitin segun la pones mirando a Cuenca, menuda pereza que me daba la tipa.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (5 May 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> 2.- Número total de Afiliados a la Seguridad Social
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Quieres decir que estan computando como afiliados a la SS a trabajadores que ya estaban dados de alta? O sea que estan computando dos veces al mismo tío?


----------



## Charlatan (5 May 2022)

aporto yo tb
sector industrial,fabricacion en varios sectores,....excepto un cliente todos llorando porque no tienen curro que darnos 
mi empresa de culo,invertimos despues de pandemia casi 200.000 lereles en maquinas y ahora estan medio paradas,por suerte no tenemos deudas y podemos chapar cuando nos salga la polla ordenadamente.
los costes de materias primas van a parar todo,2 chavos el acero o 8 el aluminio........venga ya........


----------



## waukegan (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



Ya, pero hay que frenar al fascismo y además todo es culpa de Putin y del coronavirus.

Como soluciones propongo la vacunación obligatoria, prohibir el bitcoin, declarar la guerra a Rusia, ceder Ceuta y Melilla a Marruecos para recortar gastos y poner fin a la lacra del machismo.


----------



## John Connor (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Lo digo totalmente en serio
> 
> En España veo un 100% de probabilidades de una guerra civil, en cuanto esto dé la cara, la deuda, no hay pasta para pensiones, inflación, paro masivo, impagos de hipotecas, empresas cerrando falta hasta de comida, etc la cosa se va a ver claro....claro....
> 
> Y la de Marruecos ya ni hablo, simplemente esta descontada



Pues yo creo que no va a pasar nada... Mira, hay una generacion entera que va a heredar pisos (como minimo), sumale los que tengan segundas residencias, plazas de garaje, ahorros... tu te crees que toda esa gente que se dedica a hacer el bien y salvar el mundo 24x7 de verdad tiene necesidad de trabajar?

Si viven de las pensiones de los padres jubilaos, mas lo que se saquen en sus curros de mierda. En cuanto hereden, teniendolo todo pagao, pues a seguir "haciendo el bien y arreglando el mundo".


----------



## Nut (5 May 2022)

La editorial triunfalista del Pais de hoy me da la señal de que la situación esta ya degradandose irremisiblemente.

Paro en España: Empleo récord | Opinión | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)

Leerlo demuestra el nivel de propaganda que padecemos.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Pues yo creo que no va a pasar nada... Mira, hay una generacion entera que va a heredar pisos (como minimo), sumale los que tengan segundas residencias, plazas de garaje, ahorros... tu te crees que toda esa gente que se dedica a hacer el bien y salvar el mundo 24x7 de verdad tiene necesidad de trabajar?
> 
> Si viven de las pensiones de los padres jubilaos, mas lo que se saquen en sus curros de mierda. En cuanto hereden, teniendolo todo pagao, pues a seguir "haciendo el bien y arreglando el mundo".





Lo que viene , eso no vale para nada

Viene un hundimiento.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> La editorial triunfalista del Pais de hoy me da la señal de que la situación esta ya degradandose irremisiblemente.
> 
> Paro en España: Empleo récord | Opinión | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)
> 
> Leerlo demuestra el nivel de propaganda que padecemos.



La propaganda no llena las neveras ni paga las facturas

Ojo con eso...

S2


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Lo que viene , eso no vale para nada
> 
> Viene un hundimiento.



pues el gobierno se le ve tranquilo.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pues el gobierno se le ve tranquilo.



NO no lo está... tengo conocidos en algunos sitios (no a nivel estatal ojo) y hay ostias y pánico en las filas de la izquierda

NO pueden controlar la verdad, con tantas mentiras

S2


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> La propaganda no llena las neveras ni paga las facturas
> 
> Ojo con eso...
> 
> S2



Te he leído 

Te doy un par de consejos si vas a chapar

Mirate el artículo 360 de la ley de Sociedad de Capitales en adelante [367 el nucleo]

Y por otro lado el 241 de la LSC 

Lo que tengas que hacer hazlo con esos artículos escritos en tu antebrazo.

Guarda Cash en casa, olvídate de los bancos

Si tienes huerto o alguna finca rústica para plantar ponte las pilas 

Sobre el.oro [ no pido que me creas] subirá mucho.... muchísimo..... para luego caer a valer como vale ahora la plata

Es largo de explicar [soy de patrón oro y por eso te lo digo]

Eso es todo.


----------



## Svl (5 May 2022)

flarispogursio dijo:


> Estamos en plena transición de cambio de modelo productivo.
> 
> Toca la_ relocalización _con los costes que ello conlleva.
> 
> ...



Yo de verdad que no lo veo. Ojalá sea así, pero han pasado 2 años desde el estallido de la pandemia y con todo lo que ha ocurrido y hasta las mascarillas siguen viniendo de China. 

Mucho plan estratégico, España 2050, comisión europea deeply concerned con el asunto pero seguimos fabricando el China masivamente.


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 May 2022)

Estamos en la más rabiosa ruina. Somos junto a Italia un enorme grano en el culo de la UE, pues ni tenemos la menor intención de cambiar, ni se nos puede dejar caer sin destruir a la UE.


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> NO no lo está... tengo conocidos en algunos sitios (no a nivel estatal ojo) y hay ostias y pánico en las filas de la izquierda
> 
> NO pueden controlar la verdad, con tantas mentiras
> 
> S2



pues la gente con la propaganda de la sexta ni se entera, además ahora todo es culpa de Putin.
Que te dice la gente?


----------



## Nut (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> NO no lo está... tengo conocidos en algunos sitios (no a nivel estatal ojo) y hay ostias y pánico en las filas de la izquierda
> 
> NO pueden controlar la verdad, con tantas mentiras
> 
> S2



Llevan mintiendo desde 2008.

Pero ya ni la mentira puede parar lo que esta llegando.

Encima la guerra, con estas sanciones que nadie entiende lo esta agravando todo mas.

La realidad se impone.El primer trimestre el consumo se ha hundido.

El PIB frena su crecimiento en el primer trimestre por la caída del consumo (infolibre.es)


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Te he leído
> 
> Te doy un par de consejos si vas a chapar
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los consejos

ciertamente estoy muy bien informado y protegido, y las cosas bien claras

Además tengo curro mañana mismo en cualquier parte de Europa con un par de llamadas

Pero de corazón muchisimas gracias por tus sabios consejos

S2


----------



## Miss Andorra (5 May 2022)

Es la dinamica del capitalismo: cuando los sueldos en un pais se vuelven demasiado altos y los asalariados han visto el nivel de vida aumentado, las empresas esclavistas van a otros paises a buscar esclavos mas baratos como sucede ahora en Africa con China o Vietnam, Indonésie, etc. Dejan en el pais de origen la terciarizacion de la economia y aniquilan Poco a poco la industria.
Con respecto a los latinos, ellos tambien beneficiaron de empresas deslocalizadas y las empresas Yankis no faltan en Latinoamerica, el continente podia haberse desarrollado tambien si todos los paises latinos se hubieran unido en una unidad tipo Union Latinoamericana (Era el proyecto de Chavez, el panamericanismo que se conviertio en una puta mierda porque no logro avanzar hacia otros paises) y la demografia es vital para un mercado porque los habitantes se convierten en clientes, pero no creas que Africa ha progresado mucho, si lo ha hecho un poco es por el capital Chino, no he visto grandes empresas africanas instaladas en Europa por ejemplo. Los chinorris en cambio es otra cosa (Aliexpress, Huawei, Xiaomi, etc
..)


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (5 May 2022)




----------



## ruvigri (5 May 2022)

La riqueza neta de las familias asciende un 9,4% interanual en 2021
El saldo total de activos, dinero en efectivo, acciones, depósitos y valores en renta alcanzó en el cuarto trimestre *niveles máximos de 2,69 billones de euros*, un 7% más que un año antes y cifra equivalente al 223,7% del PIB. 


-Mientras sigas entrando en la APP del banco y tengas un crédito pre-aprobado

-Mientras el BCE siga alimentando la deuda publica y este dinero de una forma u otra acabe en la economía real (me da igual que sea vía sueldos de funcis, contratas de obra pública, pensiones o lo que sea, ya que PAPA ESTADO maneja el 50% del PIB)

-Mientras haya gente jubilada de PM de salud calzándose en pareja 4.000 de pensión más dividendos más alquileres... con 60 y pocos años (ojala sea yo mañana)

-Mientras sigan los almacenes vacíos por falta de suministro y lista de espera para comprar un coche de varios meses.

-Mientras haya gente con nómina garantizada por el Estado que pueda comprar un piso y sean poco sensibles al precio y solo que les cuadre la cuota


*Habrá inflación, punto pelota.
La única forma de cortar todo esto es congelando la demanda.*


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1048543



La mora hipotecaria ESTA SISTEMÁTICAMENTE OCULTADA por los bancos

Dicen que es el 3% y que llegará al 8%, pero es mentira

La ocultan porque las hipotecas son los activos de los bancos y si son fallidas tienen que aprovisionarlas en su contabilidad 

Como lo hacen:

Haciendo carencias principal [normalmente 2 años]

Por la propia dinámica para ejecución hipotecaria [15 meses impagos etc]

Rehipotecando al mismo titular y cobrándo las vencidas con la rehipoteca

Etc

Esto con el euribor en mínimos, a medida que suba.....

Esto nos enteramos cuando todo estalle y el sistema bancario colapse por completo 

Por ejemplo nadie dice que el Banco de España tiene un descuadre sólo con otro Banco Central, creo que Alemania si no yerro, de apeox 500.000 millones de euros [Plan Target II]

Nadie que trabaje en bancos va a guardar su empleo


----------



## Nut (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Lo que viene , eso no vale para nada
> 
> Viene un hundimiento.



Solo tierra de cultivo.Valdrá mas un pequeño huerto que un piso en una capital.


----------



## Nut (5 May 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> La riqueza neta de las familias asciende un 9,4% interanual en 2021
> El saldo total de activos, dinero en efectivo, acciones, depósitos y valores en renta alcanzó en el cuarto trimestre *niveles máximos de 2,69 billones de euros*, un 7% más que un año antes y cifra equivalente al 223,7% del PIB.
> 
> 
> ...



Y eso se hace empobreciendo al personal.A TODO el personal.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Que hay gente forrada, cierto conozco a muchos, pero no es lo más normal, lo normal somos currelas que luchamos día a día

Luego estan lo que llevan años en los negocios, muchos heredando empresas, y que sí estan forrados, pero palmando pasta a espuertas

Y conozco a varias empresas fundadas en los 1800... dueños forrados no, lo siguiente

No se puede generalizar

Gracias


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 May 2022)

Maserati Giblhi mi sueño de coche


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Por cierto off topic, tengo circa 7 millones de mascarillas que me han pasado, quien pueda estar interesado me lo comenta y ya no se venden pero nunca se sabe, a mi no me comen pan en mi almacen..., tengo quirúrgicas, FFP2 blancas negras, etc
> 
> S2



Puedes vendérselas a buen precio al Sr.Luceño


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Puedes vendérselas a buen precio al Sr.Luceño



Mira, porque no hice fotos en su dia, yo he visto con éstos ojitos un pedido enviado por una top empresa farma, de ffp3 directos al Zendal

era un camioncete no un trailer ni un convoy... no eran ni 100.000 mascarillas, y el importe era circa 2 kilos pagados por anticipado

Brutal, brutal, pero claro podría haber sido un papel que nunca existió, señores del CNI yo no vi ni se nada

S2


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Consejazo de mis abogados
> 
> Deja siempre un buen dinero para presentar el concurso de acreedores y pillar la ley de la 2ª oportunidad
> 
> ...



Pues hay q ser tarado para darse una segunda oportunidad en un país quebrado como será en breve España.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Pues hay q ser tarado para darse una segunda oportunidad en un país quebrado como será en breve España.



Tengo la retirada preparada, eso no es el problema, limpieza de todo y a empezar en otro lado de 0 aún se puede 

S2


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Tengo la retirada preparada, eso no es el problema, limpieza de todo y a empezar en otro lado de 0 aún se puede
> 
> S2



yo también estoy pensando en abandonar el país aunque ya soy mayor tengo 29 años recien cumplidos y ahora haciendo ingenieria de organización industrial y trabajando de autonomo a perdidas.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Autónomo, profesional liberal caída aprox del 50% de clientes/beneficios
> 
> Como yo, todos los de mi sector
> 
> ...



Sector?
Hablad de los sectores, si no es como decir que tengo una prima en Cuenca


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo también estoy pensando en abandonar el país aunque ya soy mayor tengo 29 años recien cumplidos y ahora haciendo ingenieria de organización industrial y trabajando de autonomo a perdidas.



Peor lo tengo yo... 50 recién cumplidos mujer y 2 hijas una pequeña solo con 12 otra acabando estudios de alta cocina, y mi parienta me anima a pirarnos

S2


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Peor lo tengo yo... 50 recién cumplidos mujer y 2 hijas una pequeña solo con 12 otra acabando estudios de alta cocina, y mi parienta me anima a pirarnos
> 
> S2



yo cada vez lo veo peor además la otra empresa donde trabajaba se ha declarado en concurso de acreedores y no voy a ver ni un duro de indemnización ni el sueldo de abril.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Tengo la retirada preparada, eso no es el problema, limpieza de todo y a empezar en otro lado de 0 aún se puede
> 
> S2



Pues no veo poniendo una fabrica de mecanizados en Zimbabwe


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Peor lo tengo yo... 50 recién cumplidos mujer y 2 hijas una pequeña solo con 12 otra acabando estudios de alta cocina, y mi parienta me anima a pirarnos
> 
> S2



Buffff mucho lastre veo yo ahí...por esta vida se ha de viajar ligero de equipaje


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Bajar un poquito el sector público sí provocaría manifestaciones grandes y se sabe. Hay gran parte que hay que recortar pero eso supongo que lo tendrá que hacer el siguiente gobierno.



Veremos a partir del 30/07/22...me parece q a Antonio se le va a terminar la suerte de golpe.


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Veremos a partir del 30/07/22...me parece q a Antonio se le va a terminar la suerte de golpe.



no creo que recorten nada en lo público.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Solo tierra de cultivo.Valdrá mas un pequeño huerto que un piso en una capital.



Muy probablemente, y sospecho q volver al campo donde nuestros abuelos se criaron será lo que nos espera como futuro


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> no creo que recorten nada en lo público.



Que harán según usted??
Empujar la primera ficha del dominó del sector privado??? Y cuando no quede nada o lo que quede sean migajas ???
Nos pegaremos de ostias para montar en pateras q nos lleven a Argelia,Túnez,Malta en busca de una vida mejor?


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Muy probablemente, y sospecho q volver al campo donde nuestros abuelos se criaron será lo que nos espera como futuro



la gente que yo conozco entre ellos mi familia todos piensan que todo va genial porque asi lo dice la sexta, es más te pongo un ejemplo mi madre un ex-covidiana de las que aplauidia todos los días a las 8 desde que la sexta dice que el covid es como una gripe se le paso todo ahora ni mascarilla lleva.


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Que harán según usted??
> Empujar la primera ficha del dominó del sector privado??? Y cuando no quede nada o lo que quede sean migajas ???
> Nos pegaremos de ostias para montar en pateras q nos lleven a Argelia,Túnez,Malta en busca de una vida mejor?



nos subiran las cotizaciones a los autonomos.


----------



## Nut (5 May 2022)

Lo publico será lo primero que recorten.....Lo publico es GASTO.Y sin el salvavidas del BCE.No se podrá gastar.Y a muchos que viven felices en su placita ya les estoy sugiriendo que se monten algo fuera.

Lo del empleo publico es coyuntural,al final los funcionarios será , como siempre ha sido, personas pobretonas.Con sueldos minimos.Eso si con su pensión garantizada.

Pero las pensiones ni mucho menos seran lo que han sido.Será cercanas a subsidios rentas básicas.

Vamos como siempre.Hemos vividos unos tiempos "increibles".Lo dicen ya la mayoria de los historiadores.

Hemos tenido la suerte de vivir-En Europa- dos generaciones sin guerra,cuando lo normal es que cada generación se chupara una o dos.

Mi bisabuelo la de Cuba-Filipinas, mi abuelo la de España.Mi padre se salvo de milagro de ir Ifni.Y yo no he tenido que ir a ninguna.

Pero los que tengan de 50 para abajo me da que si se van a chupar al menos una.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> la gente que yo conozco entre ellos mi familia todos piensan que todo va genial porque asi lo dice la sexta, es más te pongo un ejemplo mi madre un ex-covidiana de las que aplauidia todos los días a las 8 desde que la sexta dice que el covid es como una gripe se le paso todo ahora ni mascarilla lleva.



Bueno siento decirlo pero su madre estará también vacunada....
Otra cosa que no se imagina usted ....el hambre hace despertar hasta el más tozudo, no lo dude.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> nos subiran las cotizaciones a los autonomos.



Y automáticamente tendrán una ola de cierres...curva de Laffer se le.llama


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Bueno siento decirlo pero su madre estará también vacunada....
> Otra cosa que no se imagina usted ....el hambre hace despertar hasta el más tozudo, no lo dude.



es funcionaria.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Lo publico será lo primero que recorten.....Lo publico es GASTO.Y sin el salvavidas del BCE.No se podrá gastar.Y a muchos que viven felices en su placita ya les estoy sugiriendo que se monten algo fuera.
> 
> Lo del empleo publico es coyuntural,al final los funcionarios será , como siempre ha sido, personas pobretonas.Con sueldos minimos.Eso si con su pensión garantizada.
> 
> ...



Si la de la Play 5


----------



## gallofino (5 May 2022)

Suscribo cada punto, mi empresa está igual


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Y automáticamente tendrán una ola de cierres...curva de Laffer se le.llama



le echaran la culpa de Putin y la gente se lo creera igual que en la sexta les dicen que la subida del petroleo, gas, electricidad, alimentos... es culpa de Putin


----------



## Galvani (5 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.



Exacto, no pasó nada y los langostas eran jóvenes y no había inmigrantes. La sociedad es cobarde y mezquina y unión 0 así que lo de siempre. Salvarse y al otro que le den.


----------



## Nut (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> es funcionaria.



Viven en otro mundo paralelo.Lo se por queyo trabajo con ellos.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> le echaran la culpa de Putin y la gente se lo creera igual que en la sexta les dicen que la subida del petroleo, gas, electricidad, alimentos... es culpa de Putin



Y que más da a quien culpen de todo....el.hecho es que muchas empresas/autónomos CERRARAN las matemáticas son muy tozudas por mucho q algunos quieran decir q 4+2 son 8


----------



## urano (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



La historia que impresionó a Spielberg

En el entorno mío la cosa va como un tiro

Será en octubre     










El mercado laboral supera por primera vez los 20 millones de afiliados en un abril de récord de contratos indefinidos


El paro baja en 86.000 personas hasta situarse escasamente por encima de los tres millones de desempleados, la cifra más baja para este mes desde 2008




elpais-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Viven en otro mundo paralelo.Lo se por queyo trabajo con ellos.



totalmente de acuerdo y cada día esta peor de la chota, cualquier cosa que le digas contraria a lo que dice la sexta o bien es facha del pp, culpa de la ultraderecha o el nuevo comodín Putin.


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Viven en otro mundo paralelo.Lo se por queyo trabajo con ellos.



A los funcionarios les van a bajar de su cuento de hadas a ostias de sopetón y sin advertencia previa...pero no se puede esperar más de aquellos que entregan su vida y aceptan cobrar una miseria por una falsa seguridad laboral.


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Y que más da a quien culpen de todo....el.hecho es que muchas empresas/autónomos CERRARAN las matemáticas son muy tozudas por mucho q algunos quieran decir q 4+2 son 8



yo tengo la sensación que cuando voy por la calle que la gente no lo está pasando mal en general, todas las cafeterías por las que paso llenas, restaurantes llenos los fines de semana etc...


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> La historia que impresionó a Spielberg
> 
> En el entorno mío la cosa va como un tiro
> 
> ...



Y creeme que me alegro infinito

S2 y a disfrutar del momento


----------



## IMPULSES (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo tengo la sensación que cuando voy por la calle que la gente no lo está pasando mal en general, todas las cafeterías por las que paso llenas, restaurantes llenos los fines de semana etc...



Has ido a su casa???
Has visto sus cuentas bancarias???
La gente aplica el refrán de :" para lo q me queda dentro, me cago en el convento "


----------



## urano (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Y creeme que me alegro infinito
> 
> S2 y a disfrutar del momento



Gracias...están saliendo cantidad de oportunidades....


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo tengo la sensación que cuando voy por la calle que la gente no lo está pasando mal en general, todas las cafeterías por las que paso llenas, restaurantes llenos los fines de semana etc...



En plena guerra civil española, durante los primeros meses, mientras gente se iba al frente a hacer algunas batallitas, en Barcelona las plazas y terrazas estaban a rebosar con la sana alegría de que los rebeldes no durarían ni dos meses.

El resto es historia.

Nunca pasa, todo es calma, hasta que llega la tormenta.


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> En plena guerra civil española, durante los primeros meses, mientras gente se iba al frente a hacer algunas batallitas, en Barcelona las plazas y terrazas estaban a rebosar con la sana alegría de que los rebeldes no durarían ni dos meses.
> 
> El resto es historia.
> 
> Nunca pasa, todo es calma, hasta que llega la tormenta.



puede ser así yo solo cuento lo que veo a mi alrededor.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> puede ser así yo solo cuento lo que veo a mi alrededor.



Vivimos en el mundo de las apariencias.
Yo también veo sonrisas a mi alrededor.

De momento, como se ha dicho el que sea funcivago puede estar relativamente tranquilo.


----------



## Nut (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo tengo la sensación que cuando voy por la calle que la gente no lo está pasando mal en general, todas las cafeterías por las que paso llenas, restaurantes llenos los fines de semana etc...



Donde vivo en Reus el ayuntamiento se ha gastado 2 MILLONES de Euros en un comedor social.Y hay ostias para recibir la ayuda.Y no no es el de Caritas que esta a tope.......Va gente algunos con trabajo.

Lo triste es que cada vez mas gente con trabajo esta yendose a la miseria.Con trabajo.

Asi que cuando el pais dice que hay record de empleo......Que empleo.si cada vez hay menos horas trabajadas?

El PIB per capita esta peor que hace 20 años.Y tenemos millones mas de empleos......


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Donde vivo en Reus el ayuntamiento se ha gastado 2 MILLONES de Euros en un comedor social.Y hay ostias para recibir la ayuda.Y no no es el de Caritas que esta a tope.......Va gente algunos con trabajo.
> 
> Lo triste es que cada vez mas gente con trabajo esta yendose a la miseria.Con trabajo.
> 
> ...



Esta semana santa el aeropuerto de barajas estaba que ni se podía andar.


----------



## Nut (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Esta semana santa el aeropuerto de barajas estaba que ni se podía andar.



Cuando fui a Peru el de Lima estaba a petar.....Si.Luego veias lo que veias.

Y no te digo en cuando fui a Calcuta.Una ciudad brutal........En las Vegas mis amigos tuvieron la misma experiencia.Las calles pricipales a petar lujo fiesta.Salias de alli....Igual que Calcuta.

Gente muriendose en la calle.

Termino.La India creo que es el pais con mas ricos del mundo.Y con una clase media mas rica y extensa que la española......Y que?

Las estrellas de Bollywood se rien de las Occidentales.Es la mayor empresa de Ocio del planeta.....

A eso vamos


----------



## sepultada en guano (5 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?



Porque es un tiro en el pié.


----------



## Cicciolino (5 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Porque es un tiro en el pié.



Goenos pieses...


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

He ido al abogado y mi despido es improcedente ya está en manos del abogado.


----------



## noseyo (5 May 2022)

Subnormales dirán terrazas llenas y muchas obras de reformas de casa , pero por el polígono solo pasan a ver a su madre , con el coste de la luz y gasóleo no merece la pena hacer nada y no digamos las falta de materias primas , cuando se terminen los ertes y pidan los créditos ICO más de uno de va comer una buena mierda bien caliente llena de lombrices


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> He ido al abogado y mi despido es improcedente ya está en manos del abogado.



Te han pagado los 20 días por año? en el despido es obligatorio el pago, luego ya se demostrará si es o no improcedente, o si la empresa esta en quiebra y no hay nada que rascar

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## noseyo (5 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Tenemos un Gobierno que odia el sector secundario. Llevan años matandolo, y lo van a conseguir.
> 
> 1000€ cuesta cambiar una puta ventana ahora mismo y mas que va a costar si siguen así las cosas.



Además de verdad lo de las ventanas es alucinante ,luego que no digan por qué cuesta más un piso reformado ahora , y lo mismo con la electricidad , y no digamos encima pedir las licencias al punto ayuntamiento , hoy una reforma media a subido más de 18000 euros con lo que se pedía el otro año , alucinante el que no tenga vivienda va estar muy muy muy jodido y el alquiler igual , a no ser que pille una sin tener nada renobado y las ventanas es una cosa esencial en ahorró energético y calidad en la casa


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

PRECIOS DEL NIQUEL EN LOS 2 ULTIMOS AÑOS


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

PRECIO TRIGO LOS 2 ULTIMOS AÑOS


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

PRECIO ALUMINIO ULTIMOS 2 AÑOS


----------



## HelpAviation (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Te han pagado los 20 días por año? en el despido es obligatorio el pago, luego ya se demostrará si es o no improcedente, o si la empresa esta en quiebra y no hay nada que rascar
> 
> S2 y buena suerte



Ahora vamos a intentar que bien o me readmitan o bien me indemnizen por despido improcedente. Ya os iré contando.


----------



## gester (5 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> He ido al abogado y mi despido es improcedente ya está en manos del abogado.



Me alegro que lo hayas podido solucionar, aunque sea a medias.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

PRECIO FOSFATO DIAMONICO 1 AÑO


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

PRECIO DEL MAIZ


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Un consejo, mirar ésta web, y flipad...









Maíz - Precio Mensual (Euro por Tonelada) - Precios de Materias Primas






www.indexmundi.com


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Y ésta señores, es la actitud de alguien que probablemente jamás haya probado a montar un negocio.
> 
> Si lo ves tan enriquecedor, nadie te impide hacerlo, es más yo te animo.
> 
> S2



Y esta señores, es la actitud de alguien que piensa que por montar un negocio, puede esclavizar a los trabajadores, y tratarles como mierda
Cuanto dinero te aportaría tu negocio, sino fuera por trabajadores competentes?


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Y esta señores, es la actitud de alguien que piensa que por montar un negocio, puede esclavizar a los trabajadores, y tratarles como mierda
> Cuanto dinero te aportaría tu negocio, sino fuera por trabajadores competentes?



Cuando aprendas a leer, y veas lo que pago a mis trabajadores, a lo mejor me pides curro

Ale al ignore

S2


----------



## Comandante otto (5 May 2022)

Pero vamos a ver.Si el dinero se lo inventan,como coño van a dejar de darnos?
Lo han dicho ya 40 veces,capitalismo inclusivo.
Nos darán una limosna para vivir y se acabó el rollito Paco de viajecitos y cochecito que corre mucho.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver.Si el dinero se lo inventan,como coño van a dejar de darnos?
> Lo han dicho ya 40 veces,capitalismo inclusivo.
> Nos darán una limosna para vivir y se acabó el rollito Paco de viajecitos y cochecito que corre mucho.



Eso funciona si el mercado acepta el dinero, y como estamos viendo, el mercado empieza a no aceptar los billetes, por eso las subidas de las materias primas, y la guerra de Ukrania...

S2


----------



## luistro (5 May 2022)

Dejar de comprar mierdas chinas


----------



## Ghosterin (5 May 2022)

urano dijo:


> La historia que impresionó a Spielberg
> 
> En el entorno mío la cosa va como un tiro
> 
> ...



Se está recuperando parte de todo el empleo o bien destruido por la instauración de todas las restricciones anti-COVID, o bien paralizado en forma de ERTE por la misma razón, por lo que no me parece un logro que el gobierno pueda adjudicarse como una victoria propia. La política de contratación pública del ejecutivo de Sánchez también ayuda a bajar el paro ligeramente si una parte de esos desempleados oposita a una plaza de funcionario.








Sánchez dispara el empleo público con más de 100.000 nuevas plazas de funcionarios


«La mayor oferta de empleo público». Es un anuncio que el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha realizado casi cada año desde que prosperó la moción de censura contra...




www.elmundo.es




A esas causas que ayudan a la bajada del paro habría que añadir una que considero importante, y es la aparición del contrato "fijo discontinuo", que permite tener a alguien trabajando durante x meses, pasando a contar tras su finalización como "demandante de empleo" en lugar de como parado, situación muy golosa de cara a maquillar las cifras de paro.




__





Fijos discontinuos, el 'truco' estadístico similar a los ERTE que explica el milagro del mercado laboral


Como la energía, la temporalidad en el mercado español de trabajo se transforma pero no se destruye. La entrada en vigor de la reforma laboral ha destapado los contratos fijos...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Comandante otto (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Eso funciona si el mercado acepta el dinero, y como estamos viendo, el mercado empieza a no aceptar los billetes, por eso las subidas de las materias primas, y la guerra de Ukrania...
> 
> S2



Que soy autónomo amigo.Ademas de un sector parecido.Y reitero lo de mi mensaje.Lo dicen todo siempre,deberíamos escucharlos mejor.
Pero no a nuestros Pacopoliticos,que también,sino a los europeos.
Esta puta guerra es contra ti, amigo.
Un abrazo


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 May 2022)

Por cierto los rusos cobrando el gas más caro en su historia....


----------



## Antiparras (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Por cierto los rusos cobrando el gas más caro en su historia....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048788



pequeñeces, el precio del litio se ha multiplicado por 18 desde que han aparecido los vehículos electricos/hibridos, y eso que se venden una mierda

La escasez y los precios del litio empujan a las empresas automovilísticas a comprar minas


----------



## la_trotona (5 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Que harán según usted??
> Empujar la primera ficha del dominó del sector privado??? Y cuando no quede nada o lo que quede sean migajas ???
> Nos pegaremos de ostias para montar en pateras q nos lleven a Argelia,Túnez,Malta en busca de una vida mejor?



Viendo algunas medidas que han tomado en la tierra de Pizpi, una musa de muchos. Ahí va.









Valdemingómez aumentará en un 80% la inyección de gas renovable a la red | RETEMA


El Ayuntamiento de Madrid y PreZero han reformado la planta de biogás del Parque Tecnológico de Valdemingómez, lo que permitirá incrementar en hasta 180 GWht el gas de origen renovable inyectado a la red




www.retema.es





Es decir, con los residuos se intenta conseguir gas y ser un pelín más independiente. Si con los residuos de las macrogranajs se hiciesen más plantas, mejoraría todo mucho.

Otra:









La Comunidad de Madrid recorta la financiación hasta un 75% a dos federaciones de mujeres contra la violencia machista


La Federación Nacional de Asociaciones de Mujeres Separadas y Divorciadas y la Federación de Mujeres Progresistas denuncian motivos "ideológicos"




elpais.com





Es decir, ir recortando en algo que sea fácil, los funcionarios, sobre todo en la AGE, dado el envejecimiento de las plantillas, simplemente con no convocar oposiciones, va bajando los efectivos.


----------



## McNulty (5 May 2022)

En mi gym llevó un montón de conversaciones escuchadas en plan ''ahí tirando, estoy en ERTE'', ''la cosa está floja en el curro'', supongo que irá por sectores. El verano está a la vuelta de la esquina, y todos los que tienen pasta empezarán a mover más la economía.


----------



## McNulty (5 May 2022)

luistro dijo:


> Dejar de comprar mierdas chinas



Los pocos comercios que veo abriendo son chinos. Comercios del rollo todoa100, donde venden todo tipo de productos aleatorios (la mayoría chorradas), y que las charos deben de comprar mucho.


----------



## LMLights (5 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> con el kit digital no se arregla nada? Una paginita web o un antivirus y a producir!


----------



## Antiparras (5 May 2022)

la empresa que esté entrampada en tochos o pretenda venderlos ya puede rezar


----------



## Morototeo (5 May 2022)

empresa cercana a mi... gastaba hace dos años, en combustible de los trabajadores, unos 160.000 euros al año, ahora gasta 300.000 euros al año. Si sumamos electricidad, impuestos, seguridad social trabajadores, sueldos, y las ventas que han caído a la mitad, tiene meses de vida.. según me dijo un administrativo ayer en el Bar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 May 2022)

Creo que es un buen hilo para decirlo: lo más importante es que no os de un patatazo, este debiera ser el primer elemento a gestionar, a partir de ahí permitios gestionar el resto. 

El covid, las vacunas y tal... Pero lo cierto es que muchas veces las patologías actuales son derivadas del exceso de presión que sufren los elementos que componen la economía productiva.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (5 May 2022)

Los ICOs del 2008 creo que tuvieron un impago superior al 80%, con estos últimos pasará parecido.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Abogacía



Se supone que en época de crisis a los abogados les va mejor.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (5 May 2022)

Que opina @xicomalo cómo va tu sector?


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 May 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> Que opina @xicomalo cómo va tu sector?



El sector del comunismo va bien, van a doblar la producción de hambre y piojos


----------



## Miss Andorra (5 May 2022)

Millones de dolares y tambien ORO, con Rusia


----------



## XRL (5 May 2022)

pero todos somos amigos chico


----------



## kenny220 (5 May 2022)

"Guerrero_termonuclear, post: 40504095, member: 168941"]
Se supone que en época de crisis a los abogados les va mejor.
[/QUOTE]
Más trabajo, pero a lo mejor no se cobra, o se cobra muchisimo más tarde.

Eso me dijo el abogado laboralista.


----------



## PROM (5 May 2022)

Mi empresa por ahora va bien , pero ya he visto algunos impagos. En 2008 ya me engancharon bastante y por si acaso vamos con pies de plomo. Lo que si he hecho es hacer una empresa patrimonial sacando los bienes no esenciales y ponerlos a trabajar por otra parte. Si una va mal, siempre me quedará la otra. Se acabó lo de avalar personalmente o con la patrimonial, que no renuevan la línea, pues me apaño con lo que me den y reduzco riesgos. Vamos que voy en modo precavido y cobrando contado. Al primer impago al abogado y monitorio, los primeros en litigar tienen más posibilidades, que luego se acumulan los deudores.
Empresa de transporte internacional y aduanas, tema China jodido, pero la exportación nos salva los números.


----------



## lucky starr (5 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...




Yo por mi trabajo hablo con muchos empresarios y en general no veo ni de lejos ese desanimo.

Me temo que está un sector que ha salido perjudicado en esta crisis,


----------



## Germinal84 (5 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además de peor no habian tantas rentas ni imv.
> 
> Hoy dia teoricamente hay menos paro que con Felipe y además más imv , rentas minimas, ayudas...por lo cual hoy dia la pobreza se apacigua un poco y no es tan visible.
> 
> ...



No había inflación en los 70???? Del ventipico %...


----------



## IMPULSES (6 May 2022)

Os recuerdo q la crisis de Leman Brothers fue el 15/09/2008 ,y en España la comenzamos a notar un año más tarde ,hasta entonces estábamos en la "chapion liggg" de la economía según ZP.
De aquella se maquillo todo para que en el fondo todo siguiera igual, pero de esta ya no se aguanta más maquillajes y la corrección en TODOS los sectores se habrá de hacer acorde a la realidad económica del país.


----------



## ashe (6 May 2022)

En realidad esto empezó con la mierdocracia y reventó en 2008 a nivel mundial, a partir de ahi una economia zombie que en la UE ni el muerto es un muerto viviente desde 2012, tapando todo eso con todo tipo de triquiñuelas hasta que la cosa no puede mas


----------



## Espeluznao (6 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además de peor no habian tantas rentas ni imv.
> 
> Hoy dia teoricamente hay menos paro que con Felipe y además más imv , rentas minimas, ayudas...por lo cual hoy dia la pobreza se apacigua un poco y no es tan visible.
> 
> ...




Ahora la gente no se apunta al paro si tienen sus paguitas, o su prejubilación, etc.. los datos del paro no se los cree nadie. Están cocinados.

Sobre lo que comentas de los pisos, tienes toda la razón. En parte el burbujón inmobiliario actual lo han provocado las inmobiliarias, los intermediarios y comisionistas, que suponen un coste más para el comprador, y el exceso de impuestos y regulación por parte del estado. Hasta se inventaron esa gilipollez del certificado de eficiencia energética para rascar unos euros más.. y ahora Hacienda ha subido otra vez *los valores de referencia por los que se tributa en una compraventa, ya han alcanzado el nivel expolio total al comprador. *


----------



## gugueta (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Te he leído
> 
> Te doy un par de consejos si vas a chapar
> 
> ...



Explica, explica.

¿Subirá cuando suba más la inflación y explote todo? ¿Y bajará cuando prohíban tenerlo?


----------



## Gotthard (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



Joder macho, me has llegao a la patata, menudo puto desastre y lo peor es que no te lo puedo negar, mis colegas que tienen empresas estan ya con la palabra liquidar en la boca, entre impuestos y costes los clientes han desaparecido, literalmente.... todas las empresas estan recogiendo velas para el tsunami que se avecina y esta vez si.... SERÁ EN OCTUBRE.... (suponiendo que no nos borren antes del mapa a misilazos).


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (6 May 2022)

gugueta dijo:


> Explica, explica.
> 
> ¿Subirá cuando suba más la inflación y explote todo? ¿Y bajará cuando prohíban tenerlo?



Te explico pero no va la historia como crees, factores, algunos a tener en cuenta:

El oro es dinero, si no se entiende eso, en toda su concepción no se entiende nada.El oro es ahora: refugio, activo de inversión, especulación o lo que uno quiera, pero no es dinero [líquido] en su usoExisten los bancos centrales y va a existir el dólar por años. Existe el Fiat o la moneda papel como la queramos llamar de manera física hablo, que no va aexistir monedas de plata y no se va a descontar oro en los bancos por papel moneda, por.lo cuál.el oro fluctuara en mercado libre. El oro si es dinero no puede ser fructífero, ambas se anulan, por Ley de Gresham. El Efecto Cantillon que aún no ha empezado y durará años porque el dólar será la moneda de regencia mundial y nos drenara su déficit para que tengamos liquidez para comprar contratos nominados en dólares 

Descontar la gran ETF de papel oro que será enorme y dará un aumento sin precedentes del valor del oro. El interés del dinero es el interes del tiempo [el interés del dinero como se entiende bajo mentalidad keynesiana ] y este referido a productividad marginal en inversión. El interés en patrón oro baja si atesoran en agregado el oro y sube si liquidan oro

Teoría de costes comparativos:.una economía con mucho oro o poco oro tiene efecto en el nivel general de precios: loa precios se vuelven caros o baratos, lo cual es malo para importar o exportar, con lo cual hay que buscar un equilibrio en la.tenencia de oro, para que no haya exceso de liquidación de oro y bajen mucho los intereses y por tanto suba el crédito bancario y por tanto suba la masa monetaria y por tanto suba la.demanda agregada y por tanto suban los precios y por tanto suban los sueldos y por tanto suban los bienes equipo de capital y por tanto sea más caro producir y por tanto perjudique las exportaciones por el tipo de cambio de divisa 

La liquidación oro va referida a interés [del dinero que es tiempo que es productividad marginal] pero este interés debe ser natural e intertemporal y todo interés esta compuesto por riesgo, inflación esperada, índice ahorro agregado, etc. La inversión y la productividad marginal [ produccuon marginal es produccion a futuro para simplificar ]que da una tasa de retorno superior a dejar de consumir ahora para consumir a futuro mas barato [optimo ] debe pasar por los estadios del.ciclo productivo, con una tasa de retorno superior en los estadios inferiores del ciclo productivo, es decir justo lo contrario a lo que pasa ahora, que él sector terciario es donde se da más retorno

Para ello tiene que reajustarse la mano de obra por oferta en esos ciclos productivos inferiores, sector primario y secundario

Lo primero que se ha de amortizar para la productividad marginal es el coste fijo, porque son rendimientos decrecientes siempre 

Y así más rollo de teoría monetaria .... etc etc

Si uno enlaza todo esto verá que ahora no hay apenas oro físico para comprar, o plata, y la gente está comprando oro de forma brutal que no sale en la TV

Y cuando todo estalle saldrán como setas las tiendas de compro oro

Entonces el oro deja de ser fructífero [inversión, refugio, etc] y pasa a ser dinero y se enfrenta a la productividad marginal

Con las previsiones de España el oro subirá tanto que será algo increíble y luego se liquidará para convertirlo en papel moneda

Como la economía seguirá siendo Fiat y tendrá una economía de liquidación [Fiat similar a liquidación oro] en inmobiliario, etc el oro será el último estadio de liquidación probablemente, según, y como los precios serán altos respecto a la producción marginal [siempre hablo de marginal a futuro] la liquidación será de un oro que compraste en Spot en 2022 a 57 euros y lo liquidaras a 10 euros en 2026 por ejemplo 

El oro caerá porque será dinero porque tendremos que reajustar toda la economía y salir o que nos echen del euro en un plazo medio, entre 10 a 15 años estirando mucho.

Como ves el.oro se atesora en la historia cuando no hay precios más baratos ahora que antes o hay incertidumbre o no hay uena inversión y se líquida cuando es lo contrario.

Pero eso es cuando cumple su función natural, dinero.

Ahora la cumple pero como activo o refugio en liquidacion.

[Los estados no hablo porque el.oro de los estados no se gasta , es una reserva de valor de la moneda, en caso de patrón oro, que refuerza o debilita el tipo de cambio de su moneda, para ello habría que hablar de la triada de 1 .. Soberanía monetaria de fijar o no tipos de interés por el Banco Central 2.. Libertad de Capitales 3... Tipo de cambio fijo de divisas teniendo que elegir 2 de las 3]


----------



## Digamelon (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Con las previsiones de España el oro subirá tanto que será algo increíble y luego se liquidará para convertirlo en papel moneda
> 
> Como la economía seguirá siendo Fiat y tendrá una economía de liquidación [Fiat similar a liquidación oro] en inmobiliario, etc el oro será el último estadio de liquidación probablemente, según, y como los precios serán altos respecto a la producción marginal [siempre hablo de marginal a futuro] la liquidación será de un oro que compraste en Spot en 2022 a 57 euros y lo liquidaras a 10 euros en 2026 por ejemplo



Subirá tanto que será increíble pero pasará de 57 a 10 euros... 

NO SE ENTIENDE LO QUE DICES


----------



## matias331 (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Estoy encantado con vuestras reacciones, me gustaría contestaros a todos pero me es imposible, hoy estoy en casa por temas personales y puedo estar un poco por burbuja.
> 
> Me gustaría que todos que, como yo, tienen experiencias similares, lo informéis para enriquecernos y sobretodo reconfortarnos entre nosotros, porque el guano guano va a venir...
> 
> S2 y muchisimas gracias



Una mirada a un especialista como este es bueno:


abrir el twit para ver un recuento de hechos y datos

como este hay muchos y da un derrotero de como y adonde van las cosas y porque..........

Entonces: vale la pena mantener las cosas listas y funcionando para la eventual recuperacion????..........o apagar la luz por un largo periodo porque, insistir supone asumir perdidas o trabajar sin beneficio..........luchar contra la corriente es mal negocio


----------



## al loro (6 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Los atascos de tráfico de salida y de entrada a Madrid, en este 'puente', han sido más grandes que nunca. Ya sé que –en teoría– España debería estar en una profunda crisis económica, pero los hechos demuestran que no es así...



Madrid, la capital de los funcionarios..


----------



## al loro (6 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Francamente. O sois muy catastrofistas o algo falla porque la economía está dando señales mixtas.
> 
> Los PMI industriales y de servicios subiendo, el empleo subiendo.... Pero luego lees aquí y todo se va a derrumbar como en 2008.
> 
> Que alguien lo explique porque no entiendo nada.



Me creo más un foro que las estadísticas de cuatro funcionarios..


----------



## medion_no (6 May 2022)

Los panzasueltas en las terrazas dicen lo contrario.


----------



## al loro (6 May 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> pequeñeces, el precio del litio se ha multiplicado por 18 desde que han aparecido los vehículos electricos/hibridos, y eso que se venden una mierda
> 
> La escasez y los precios del litio empujan a las empresas automovilísticas a comprar minas











Ucrania podría contar con unas 500.000 toneladas de reservas de óxido de litio


Un informe publicado días antes de la invasión estima que Ucrania posee 500.000 toneladas de reservas de óxido de litio.




www.hibridosyelectricos.com


----------



## kalvin (6 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Los atascos de tráfico de salida y de entrada a Madrid, en este 'puente', han sido más grandes que nunca. Ya sé que –en teoría– España debería estar en una profunda crisis económica, pero los hechos demuestran que no es así...



Eso es básicamente por que la gente no tiene dinero para irse de vacaciones a tomar por culo y tiene que quedarse en España.... como en los 70-80


----------



## IMPULSES (6 May 2022)

kalvin dijo:


> Eso es básicamente por que la gente no tiene dinero para irse de vacaciones a tomar por culo y tiene que quedarse en España.... como en los 70-80



No olvidemos otra cosa que sucede en el español medio, LO QUIERE TODO Y LO QUIERE YA , cuando a ellos se les mete en los huevos....
Quieren la vida q Hollywood les vendió ( curro cómodo,coche último modelo,casa con jardín y piscina,esposa entregadisima y amantisima, 2 críos,vacaciones a lugares exóticos y dinero para todos lo hobbies que se le metan en los huevos) 
Creo q este comportamiento es muy típico del español medio, lo dejo ahí para que opinéis al respecto.


----------



## XXavier (6 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> No olvidemos otra cosa que sucede en el español medio, LO QUIERE TODO Y LO QUIERE YA , cuando a ellos se les mete en los huevos....
> Quieren la vida q Hollywood les vendió ( curro cómodo,coche último modelo,casa con jardín y piscina,esposa entregadisima y amantisima, 2 críos,vacaciones a lugares exóticos y dinero para todos lo hobbies que se le metan en los huevos)
> Creo q este comportamiento es muy típico del español medio, lo dejo ahí para que opinéis al respecto.



Son todas cosas muy deseables. No me extraña que las quiera para sí el 'español medio'...


----------



## IMPULSES (6 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Son todas cosas muy deseables. No me extraña que las quiera para sí el 'español medio'...



Sería lícito en un país "normal" con una economía normal...pero en un país donde el 65% vive de explotar al 35% restante....pues como que no es lógico.


----------



## birdland (6 May 2022)

Socialismo 
Se llama socialismo


----------



## XXavier (6 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Sería lícito en un país "normal" con una economía normal...pero en un país donde el 65% vive de explotar al 35% restante....pues como que no es lógico.



Cada país tiene la 'normalidad' que le corresponde, especialmente en el caso de democracias como España, donde los gobiernos los eligen ciudadanos. Si 'hay lo que hay', es porque la mayoría lo quiere...


----------



## vinavil (6 May 2022)

"Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.

No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario,* tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial,* que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento

1) *Nuestra empresa está valorando hacer un ERE para más del 50% de la plantilla*, puesto que no entran pedidos, tenemos caja para aguantar más de 1 año, pero hace ya más de 4 meses que todo flojea mucho
2) Empresas de mi alrededor, están exactamente igual, muchas solo trabajan de 6-14 horas cuando siempre hacían de 6-17
3) Otras empresas han reducido 1 turno de producción
4) Varias empresas están implementando nuevos ERES
5) Las materias primas siguen sin control, acero inox, hierro, aluminio, plásticos, madera, etc, afectan muchisimo en compras y desbarajustan los márgenes
6) Conozco empresas que usan el gas, que han tenido que pedir créditos para pagar las facturas, y reducir la producción...
7) *Muchisimo desánimo entre los trabajadores, los sueldos no suben ni a tiros, y cada día están más ahogados.*
8) Muchos de mis clientes que importan desde China empiezan a no recibir mercancía, (no todos, unos sí otros no, depende zona embarque), pero claro ya les paso en otro momento y se inflaron a comprar y luego subieron un cojón los stocks y las ventas bajaron...
9) Desconocía que había posibilidad de pedir quitas a los ICOS de hasta un 75%, pero como lo hicieron sin pedir permiso a los bancos, no se ha autorizado ninguno, los bancos están a la espera de ver qué pasa con los ICOS, pues temen un impago de más del 50% de las empresas (datos dados por un director de banco con el que trabajo, coger con pinzas)

Ciertamente son cosas de a pie de calle, acabo de hablar con un colega y le he dicho y si esto sigue así que?, contestación, pués a bajar persiana y puerta...

Cada día se hace más dificil ya no el trabajar, sino el luchar, con un horizonte tan complicado vamos a quedar poquitos en pie...

S2 y buena suerte"













[/QUOTE]


----------



## ArmiArma (6 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.



¿revolución? que va.
Estamos a las puertas en no muchos años de una RBU generalizada en distintos formatos y va a ser por los cojones de unos u otros, nos ceñiremos casi todos a un consumo más moderado y de índole local.
Ya ha empezado a expandirse con los planes de la gran renuncia de la generación X que se haya quitado deudas y ya no va a parar.
Después de todo, con la plandemia comenzó una campaña mucho más profunda que lo estrictamente económico; que todo dios concluya tarde o temprano, que no merece la pena comerse mucho el tarro.

Por qué los ricos de Davos se interesan por la renta básica universal








Elon Musk (Tesla) propone una renta básica para compensar la pérdida empleos por la automatización


El CEO de SolarCity, SpaceX o Tesla apunta en una entrevista en CNBS que de esta forma se garantizaría a las familias unos ingresos mínimos al mes, por lo que «la gente tendrá tiempo para hacer otras cosas»



www.abc.es












Trump y Bolsonaro recuperan popularidad por la renta básica


Nadie hubiese imaginado un año atrás que las políticas de renta básica que implementaron casi forzados por la opinión pública Donald Trump y Jair Bolsonaro se transformarían en una herramienta fenomenal para generar impulso económico




algoritmomag.com





Por cierto, ilusos, los que creáis que las facciones tipo VOX o nacional proteccionistas van en otra dirección en España; Como no hay mucha salida, será idéntica pero comiendo más mierda señoritinga 'a la española'. Lo mejor sería mandarlos a todos unos y otros a tomar por el culo que a más tocaría y punto


----------



## sada (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



hombre por fin un hilo con sustancia entre tanta mierda que hay ahora en el foro.
podrías ampliar tu sector. nivel industrial relacionado con? 

y otra cuestión.. a qué crees que es debido? a la guerra de Ucrania, al encarecimiento de las materias primas ...a qué lo achacas?


----------



## ArmiArma (6 May 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> 8) Muchos de mis clientes que importan desde China empiezan a no recibir mercancía,



China ya tiene mucho dinero, ha entrado en su XIV plan quinquenal, y se acabó lo de exportar a precio ganga. Lo de los brotes covid es un cuento de cojones que tal y como es el protocolo, te paraliza los puntos que quieren; los encierran el tiempo preciso, les pagan tipo ERTE y venga.
Eso, y que en breve, les toca ya cobrar la deuda de los estados con la que se han ido haciendo.








El comercio global se reducirá casi un punto por las restricciones en China


Las alarmas saltan en los más prestigiosos gabinetes internacionales de análisis económico una vez que el puerto más grande del mundo, Shanghái, cumple un mes sometido a severas restricciones frente al coronavirus. El más reciente estudio sobre los efectos globales de la estrategia Covid cero...



www.eleconomista.es












China se ha convertido en el principal acreedor del mundo a causa de la pandemia, según Cesce


China se está convirtiendo en el principal acreedor multilateral en el mundo a causa de la pandemia y...




www.europapress.es


----------



## sada (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> 6 meses de plazo dan los fabricantes para los radiadores de aluminio, y eso a LOS DISTRIBUIDORES...
> 
> Ya mismo pararán las líneas de cerámica plana, ya ni alicatar podremos
> 
> S2



pero porqué dan 6 meses de plazo?


----------



## Kapitoh (6 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Si todo se hunde cuál es el puto truco que esta usando el gobierno para que haya record de afiliados a la SS? Algo se nos escapa....



Los temporales que curran a dias sueltos y estan en ETT los dan de alta y de baja aunque sea para 3 horas. Lo que hacen es solo contar las altas.


----------



## sada (6 May 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Donde trabajo esta ocurriendo algo que jamas habia visto, se esta terminando el software y la documentacion tecnica antes de recibir el material y hacer los test correspondientes (teleco). Normalmente siempre llegaba el material mucho antes de tener pulida la programación, luego se hacían pruebas y se remataba la documentación. Los jefes en el departamento nos han pedido incluso que bajemos un poco el ritmo. Se viene una hostia epica a todos los niveles.



podrías ampliar un poco que no se entiende (a los que neófitos)


----------



## sada (6 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo trabajo en comercio industrial, día sí y día también suben los precios los proveedores. Marzo fue flojo, Abril uff y Mayo da miedo y llevamos 5 días ....habla con los proveedores y todos igual. No se vende una mierda.
> 
> No sé si este país llegará a Octubre.



pero esto es un tanto raro...suben los precios pero no se vende.... debería ser al revés...cuando cae la demanda de algo bajan los precios


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 May 2022)

Hola!

¿A que sector os dedicáis?


----------



## Kapitoh (6 May 2022)

sada dijo:


> podrías ampliar un poco que no se entiende (a los que neófitos)



En mi empresa se hacen proyectos industriales y de teleco (muchas veces se combinan entre ellos). Te pongo un ejemplo generico: Un cliente de una empresa de alimentación nos pide una nueva linea de envasado para una fabrica. Se hace una reunion previa del material que va a necesitar (PLCs, sensores, cintas transportadoras, maquinas, etc) y se planifica el software (tanto el de funcionamiento de la maquinaria como el de gestion para servidores internos que tienen ellos). El cliente si acepta el presupuesto, se empieza a desarrollar el software, tanto de maquina como de servidores, en paralelo al montaje presencial de la instalación por los tecnicos. A medida que llega el material (antes tardaba 2 dias o 3), en la oficina van preparando la documentacion tecnica con los manuales y lo que se exige por ley. Luego una vez desarrollado el software, se iba a la fabrica a hacer pruebas con la nueva zona aislada del resto. Por ultimo, se hace lo que se llama "puesta en marcha" a contrarreloj donde se implementa la nueva instalacion con lo existente, cortando produccion.

Pues lo dicho en el mensaje que citas. Estamos cerrando proyectos con clientes (los pocos que aceptan sabiendo lo que hay), nos ponemos a desarrollar el software y estamos empezando a tener que dejar los programas en "barbecho" tras realizar las simulaciones, porque no tenemos material físico donde hacer pruebas. Los que hacen la documentacion tecnica igual, estan tirando del manual de fabricante y fichas tecnicas pero la parte de sacarle las fotos con las indicaciones no lo pueden hacer. Y esto no solo nos ocurre con instalaciones industriales, tambien nos ocurre, aunque en menor medida, con SAIs, Racks y equipos informaticos profesionales para oficinas y sistemas de gestion integral de edificios.


----------



## DEEP (6 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los pocos comercios que veo abriendo son chinos. Comercios del rollo todoa100, donde venden todo tipo de productos aleatorios (la mayoría chorradas), y que las charos deben de comprar mucho.



Es el nuevo El Corte Inglés de los pobres, pasan una hora entre estanterías y se gastan cinco euros, lo que no acabo de entender como pueden pagar esos locales con ese tipo de clientela.


----------



## sada (6 May 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> En mi empresa se hacen proyectos industriales y de teleco (muchas veces se combinan entre ellos). Te pongo un ejemplo generico: Un cliente de una empresa de alimentación nos pide una nueva linea de envasado para una fabrica. Se hace una reunion previa del material que va a necesitar (PLCs, sensores, cintas transportadoras, maquinas, etc) y se planifica el software (tanto el de funcionamiento de la maquinaria como el de gestion para servidores internos que tienen ellos). El cliente si acepta el presupuesto, se empieza a desarrollar el software, tanto de maquina como de servidores, en paralelo al montaje presencial de la instalación por los tecnicos. A medida que llega el material (antes tardaba 2 dias o 3), en la oficina van preparando la documentacion tecnica con los manuales y lo que se exige por ley. Luego una vez desarrollado el software, se iba a la fabrica a hacer pruebas con la nueva zona aislada del resto. Por ultimo, se hace lo que se llama "puesta en marcha" a contrarreloj donde se implementa la nueva instalacion con lo existente, cortando produccion.
> 
> Pues lo dicho en el mensaje que citas. Estamos cerrando proyectos con clientes (los pocos que aceptan sabiendo lo que hay), nos ponemos a desarrollar el software y estamos empezando a tener que dejar los programas en "barbecho" tras realizar las simulaciones, porque no tenemos material físico donde hacer pruebas. Los que hacen la documentacion tecnica igual, estan tirando del manual de fabricante y fichas tecnicas pero la parte de sacarle las fotos con las indicaciones no lo pueden hacer. Y esto no solo nos ocurre con instalaciones industriales, tambien nos ocurre, aunque en menor medida, con SAIs, Racks y equipos informaticos profesionales para oficinas y sistemas de gestion integral de edificios.



entiendo que lo que pasa es que no os llega el material (PLCs, sensores, cintas transportadoras, máquinas, ) pero porque viene de China?


----------



## ahondador (6 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?






Lo que va como un tiro es el tippex del gobierno para esconder parados modificando continuamente el sistema de calculo


----------



## sada (6 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En mi gym llevó un montón de conversaciones escuchadas en plan ''ahí tirando, estoy en ERTE'', ''la cosa está floja en el curro'', supongo que irá por sectores. El verano está a la vuelta de la esquina, y todos los que tienen pasta empezarán a mover más la economía.



pero luego ves que hay un montón de sectores que no encuentran mano de obra


----------



## Kapitoh (6 May 2022)

sada dijo:


> entiendo que lo que pasa es que no os llega el material (PLCs, sensores, cintas transportadoras, máquinas, ) pero porque viene de China?



Si, la mayoria es de china aunque el fabricante te diga que lo hacen en su pais (Alemania, España, etc)


----------



## sada (6 May 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> la empresa que esté entrampada en tochos o pretenda venderlos ya puede rezar



coño pero venía de estar en negativo. Recuerdo el euribor al 13%
el caso es quejarse


----------



## Kareo (6 May 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> En mi empresa se hacen proyectos industriales y de teleco (muchas veces se combinan entre ellos). Te pongo un ejemplo generico: Un cliente de una empresa de alimentación nos pide una nueva linea de envasado para una fabrica. Se hace una reunion previa del material que va a necesitar (PLCs, sensores, cintas transportadoras, maquinas, etc) y se planifica el software (tanto el de funcionamiento de la maquinaria como el de gestion para servidores internos que tienen ellos). El cliente si acepta el presupuesto, se empieza a desarrollar el software, tanto de maquina como de servidores, en paralelo al montaje presencial de la instalación por los tecnicos. A medida que llega el material (antes tardaba 2 dias o 3), en la oficina van preparando la documentacion tecnica con los manuales y lo que se exige por ley. Luego una vez desarrollado el software, se iba a la fabrica a hacer pruebas con la nueva zona aislada del resto. Por ultimo, se hace lo que se llama "puesta en marcha" a contrarreloj donde se implementa la nueva instalacion con lo existente, cortando produccion.
> 
> Pues lo dicho en el mensaje que citas. Estamos cerrando proyectos con clientes (los pocos que aceptan sabiendo lo que hay), nos ponemos a desarrollar el software y estamos empezando a tener que dejar los programas en "barbecho" tras realizar las simulaciones, porque no tenemos material físico donde hacer pruebas. Los que hacen la documentacion tecnica igual, estan tirando del manual de fabricante y fichas tecnicas pero la parte de sacarle las fotos con las indicaciones no lo pueden hacer. Y esto no solo nos ocurre con instalaciones industriales, tambien nos ocurre, aunque en menor medida, con SAIs, Racks y equipos informaticos profesionales para oficinas y sistemas de gestion integral de edificios.



Entiendo entonces que lo esperable es que en estos años empiecen a aflorar bastantes problemas en estas empresas por no haberse depurado bien todo el proceso, y en vuestro caso ¿pasar más tiempo arreglando esos problemas? Y claro, todos esos problemas empiezan a romper una cadena, que ralentiza aún más todo.


----------



## Kapitoh (6 May 2022)

sada dijo:


> pero luego ves que hay un montón de sectores que no encuentran mano de obra



no encuentran mano de obra a precio de esclavo


----------



## Kapitoh (6 May 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que lo esperable es que en estos años empiecen a aflorar bastantes problemas en estas empresas por no haberse depurado bien todo el proceso, y en vuestro caso ¿pasar más tiempo arreglando esos problemas? Y claro, todos esos problemas empiezan a romper una cadena, que ralentiza aún más todo.



El problema principal que va a aparecer, es que las grandes empresas y multinacionales, van a acaparar los materiales, dejando fuera a toda empresa tipica SL de menos de 50 trabajadores y a autonomos. Las empresas que no dependan de tantos materiales (empresas de software, estudios de arquitectura, despachos de abogados, etc) no se veran tan afectadas pero todas las que sean el tipico taller Paco SL, Reformas Pepe, no van a poder competir. Al final nos vamos a dirigir a un corporativismo en el que todo pertenezca a 4 grandes empresas.

En el caso de mi empresa, estamos tirando de proyectos grandes en los que la propia programación ya se lleva unos 3-4 meses de curro fácilmente, de manera que da tiempo a que llegue el material. Los proyectos pequeños están totalmente paralizados y en muchos casos se rechazan los que van llegando. A los técnicos de taller los tienen ocupados con mantenimientos (que ha habido un aumento significativo aquí). Tambien se esta trabajando con clientes grandes por lo que expliqué en su momento en otro post de burbuja (creo que era de un forero que decia que no encontraba a nadie para un ventanal o algo asi). Alli explique que la empresa prefiere clientes grandes porque son las que menos les duele aceptar una clausula de inflacion o un meterle un colchon en alguna partida del presupuesto por si viene un subidon gordo y cubrirte las espalda. A un cliente pequeño que te pide una maquinaria de 6000€, no le puedes meter ese colchon que te suba a 7500€ el presupuesto, porque directamente te rechaza el presupuesto.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Quién te ha contado esa milonga?



Antonio.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 May 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Los atascos de tráfico de salida y de entrada a Madrid, en este 'puente', han sido más grandes que nunca. Ya sé que –en teoría– España debería estar en una profunda crisis económica, pero los hechos demuestran que no es así...



La última copa antes de cerrar el bar y que se marche DJ.

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ahondador (6 May 2022)

Se volverán a socializar perdidas. Se crea un nuevo SAREB y asunto concluso


----------



## ahondador (6 May 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Habrá q olvidarse del puto ladrillo, las reformas, la paella, las cervezas y el cuñadismo. Hace falta un nuevo modelo económico basado en la I+D+i de productos de alto valor añadido como los medicamentos o los tecnológicos sanitarios.




Claro... no tenemos industria para fabricar mascarillas y quiere vd. I+D+I
El globalismo era eso


----------



## ahondador (6 May 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> E
> 
> Esa es otra. Hay que cambiar el gobierno y la mentalidad funcionarial. Trabajo a medio largo plazo... mientras tanto voto por un empresario : Roig Mercadona for President! España como una gran empresa española, no como una cutre pyme de furgoneta con panchito.



El panchito al menos se paga la gasolina de la furgoneta


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.



Error.

Se ha ido tirando de Herencias, recursos familiares. Te olvidas que en la época 2008-2012 muchas familias vendieron hasta lo que tenían de oro.

Muchos han tenido que tirar de "Herencia anticipada", haciendo líquido propiedades de abuelos y padres.

Ahora eso "se ha secado" y la situación es infinitamente peor.

A nivel "Macro" el Estado no puede imprimir/devaluar. En tiempos de Gonsales había margen para endeudarse y "privatizar". Ahora eso también se acabó.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.



Error.

Se ha ido tirando de Herencias, recursos familiares. Te olvidas que en la época 2008-2012 muchas familias vendieron hasta lo que tenían de oro.

Muchos han tenido que tirar de "Herencia anticipada", haciendo líquido propiedades de abuelos y padres.

Ahora eso "se ha secado" y la situación es infinitamente peor.

A nivel "Macro" el Estado no puede imprimir/devaluar. En tiempos de Gonsales había margen para endeudarse y "privatizar". Ahora eso también se acabó.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.



Error.

Se ha ido tirando de Herencias, recursos familiares. Te olvidas que en la época 2008-2012 muchas familias vendieron hasta lo que tenían de oro.

Muchos han tenido que tirar de "Herencia anticipada", haciendo líquido propiedades de abuelos y padres.

Ahora eso "se ha secado" y la situación es infinitamente peor.

A nivel "Macro" el Estado no puede imprimir/devaluar. En tiempos de Gonsales había margen para endeudarse y "privatizar". Ahora eso también se acabó.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ahondador (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Sinceramente y desde mi humilde opinión, están haciéndolo expresamente para reducir el consumo, está todo creo que orquestado por ese motivo.
> 
> Y ojo al gasoil que es cierto casi no queda, ahí vendrá otra ostia gorda
> 
> S2




Justo es lo que yo pienso: Es una crisis artificial propiciada para empobrecer a occidente que posibilite un mejor control por parte de sus gobiernos


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además de peor no habian tantas rentas ni imv.
> 
> Hoy dia teoricamente hay menos paro que con Felipe y además más imv , rentas minimas, ayudas...por lo cual hoy dia la pobreza se apacigua un poco y no es tan visible.
> 
> ...



Exacto, antes no había prácticamente paguitas, las rentas de inserción no empezaron hasta los 90 en los ayuntamientos y autonomías y eran una risa.

Es cierto que el paro duraba mas y era mas elevado, pero vamos, paguitas de vago no habia ninguna.




Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Error.
> 
> Se ha ido tirando de Herencias, recursos familiares. Te olvidas que en la época 2008-2012 muchas familias vendieron hasta lo que tenían de oro.
> 
> ...



Si es asi, veremos una revolucion pronto ¿No?


----------



## ahondador (6 May 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> Si no hubiera que mantener a un sector público que representa más de un 50% del PIB (funcis, pensionistas, políticos y amigos), y que está burbujeado, amen de que un 25% es improductivo y no aporta valor añadido ni nada, entonces el gobierno podría estimular la economía vía bajadas fiscales, e incluso Gasto Público (el eficiente), sin tener un problema porque los tipos de cambio no dependen del BdE. Pero como tenemos a una analfabeta que no sabe ni hablar en el ministerio de Hacienda y a otra que solo hace lo que le dicen de Europa 4 burócratas encocados que pasan los días borrachos en clubs gayers de Bruselas y a los que se la suda España ni saben lo que pasa aquí, pues seguiremos esclavizando a nuestra propia población de remeros.



No es eso, no es eso. El gobierno recibe ordenes de los globalistas que quieren destruir la economia. Todo esto es provocado


----------



## ahondador (6 May 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> A mi una podemita que conoci en Londres y con la que afortunadamente rompi todo tipo de relacion personal me solia decir "el que en Espana haya probreza no significa que no se pueda ayudar a los de fuera".
> 
> Background de la susodicha (al menos hace 5 anios): Carrera de pinta y colorea nivel leyenda, curro de mierda en Londres y vuelta a Espana a vivir de la pension del padre jubilado. 36 anios tenia la pieza, y dias cotizados en Espana tendiendo a cero.
> 
> Para que os hagais una idea de por donde vienen los problemas.



No. Esta crisis es inducida por los globalistas. Los podemitas y los que gastan sus estilos de vida no pueden hacer tanto daño, aunque lo pretenden


----------



## mordoriana (6 May 2022)

sada dijo:


> coño pero venía de estar en negativo. Recuerdo el euribor al 13%
> el caso es quejarse



Y hipotecas al 16% a 15 años. Esq los pisitos no eran tan caros. Eran más caros los coches.


----------



## anduriña (6 May 2022)

Francaco dijo:


> Como el OP, la situación que veo en el sector industrial (bienes de equipo).
> 
> Las aseguradores de crédito bajando riesgos, por lo menos, al 50 %.
> Muchas proveedores solicitando el pago por anticipado.
> ...



@K-KABOOM , gracias.

Sobre los ICO. Yo veo los concursos de acreedores de toda una Comunidad Autónoma (aunque no es mi trabajo, pero veo todos sus datos).

Y ya os digo que la cantidad de empresas en concurso con préstamos ICO es muy alta. Pero en muchos casos se veía que no los iban a poder pagar.

Se dieron siquiera sin mirar la solvencia con toda seguridad.


----------



## Francaco (6 May 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> @K-KABOOM , gracias.
> 
> Sobre los ICO. Yo veo los concursos de acreedores de toda una Comunidad Autónoma (aunque no es mi trabajo, pero veo todos sus datos).
> 
> ...



Hola.

Los datos que comentas por CA son públicos?

Y si, respecto a los créditos ICO hay dos aspectos que me comentó nuestro gestor bancario. En primer lugar, se dieron mucha financiación a empresas que había serias dudas de devolución, pero al ser los primeros meses de confinamiento, se levanto mucho la mano. Sobre todo para capear el temporal, se pensó inicialmente que era un situación coyuntural, pero como se observa , y sino fijaos en los datos del IPI en España, esto es algo estructural.

Y segundo, las empresas que soliciten la aplazamiento de ICO y pidan otra carencia, seguramente se les conceda, pero calificaran el préstamo como un préstamo de refinanciación, y bajará el score de la empresa, y posiblemente, ya no le conceda nadie más préstamos o créditos. Y las empresas aseguradores de crédito, como Crédito y Caución, están bajando muchísimo los riesgo, y a estas empresas subieran el riesgo de impago.


----------



## anduriña (6 May 2022)

Francaco dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los datos que comentas por CA son públicos?
> 
> ...



El número de concursos sí -está en las estadísticas del CGPJ. Pero la info que yo doy es de insider.

Tengo acceso a toda la información -no a la documentación del concurso, pero sí a los datos económicos, incluso a lo no públicos. Por eso sé lo que tienen en ICO.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Mi socio y yo hemos estado muchos días pensando que somos un desastre, que no tenemos narices a llevar la empresa, que si somos malos gestores, etc, pero es que no es eso, no hay día que no suban más y más los precios sin que podamos hacer nada
> 
> Por cierto te has olvidado del cristal, mes tras mes me sube mínimo un 10%...
> 
> S2



Conozco muy, muy bien el Mercado del Vidrio plano.

Te aseguro que "pintan bastos". Quizás sea de los Mercados que peor lo tienen. Producir vidrio plano debe ser, en estos momentos, una locura. Templarlo, sinceramente, no quiero ni imaginarlo ya...

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josema82 (6 May 2022)

Ya lo dija Antonio, que España tenia muchas Pymes y lo iba a arreglar.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La empresa en que trabajo desde hace 30 años está en concurso de acreedores, y todo parece indicar que el final del concurso será la liquidación.



Lo siento de veras.

Yo os aconsejo que gireis vuestras miradas al sector agrario y rural. Inicialmente no como Negocio. Simplemente como medio de subsistencia.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Es que no te hablo de incrementar la producción, sino incrementar la productividad precisamente produciendo menos pero de mayor valor añadido.
> 
> Ejemplo bárbaro pero para que se entienda, en vez de producir 20 Seat 600 producir un Ferrari.



Eso, en estos momentos, es inviable.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> NO, si miedo no tengo
> 
> Yo personalmente tengo trabajo hasta en 3 multinacionales mañana mismo, y hasta en 2 paises diferentes
> 
> ...



En lo mío también yo soy así. Perdón, era...

Decidí (en 2010) dejarlo y dedicarme a una mini-granja. Producción controlada. Costes contenidos. Sin sobresaltos.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (6 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.



Creo que no va a haber ninguna revolución.

Vamos a vivir en un Estado que económica y socialmente va a ser una mezcla entre Grecia y un país sudamericano.

Gobiernen los partidos que gobiernen.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder señores, suerte a los que estáis en la cuerda floja.
> 
> Vaya panorama de mierda. Yo ya incluso llevo la misma ropa varios días.
> Mis monos de trabajo son parte de mi cuerpo.
> ...



Otra ventaja que tengo yo.

Visto el mismo mono de granja toda la semana. Me ducho una vez por semana a mediodía. Con el olor de los animales y estiércol no desentono... No me causa tristeza, indiferencia solamente.

Eso sí. Cuando bajo al pueblo (una vez por semana o cada quince días) las miradas de los "normies" son épicas.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo trabajo en comercio industrial, día sí y día también suben los precios los proveedores. Marzo fue flojo, Abril uff y Mayo da miedo y llevamos 5 días ....habla con los proveedores y todos igual. No se vende una mierda.
> 
> No sé si este país llegará a Octubre.



Llegaremos a octubre.

A partir de julio unos pensando en las vacaciones (aunque sea en el bar de barrio "soplando cervezas"). Los empresarios que ya no aguantan más esperando cerrar para, durante las vacaciones, poder vaciar la nave, malvender y marcharse lo más lejos posible.

Veremos el panorama en los polígonos industriales el primer lunes de septiembre.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kenny220 (6 May 2022)

Francaco dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los datos que comentas por CA son públicos?
> 
> ...



Joder que suerte, pq yo cuando llame en marzo/abril 2020 al Banco por el tema ico, lo primero aparte de los papeles de empresa, me pidieron los papeles del que firmaba por la empresa, irpf, declaración de bienes, etc... ( vamos aval personal) 

Ni les respondi. Y me alegro, a diferencia de la crisis 2008-2012 esta vez me pilla limpio de créditos, de pólizas de crédito, hipotecas, leasing, y de 8 nóminas a empleados ahora sólo una, a media jornada.


----------



## blahblahblah (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



Para que luego digan que Pedro Sanchez no es un figura.

Quedan años de "retroceso" antes de que implementen el totalitarismo que tanto ansían.


pd: Desconocía que había posibilidad de pedir quitas a los ICOS de hasta un 75%, pero como lo hicieron sin pedir permiso a los bancos, no se ha autorizado ninguno, los bancos están a la espera de ver qué pasa con los ICOS, pues temen un impago de más del 50% de las empresas (datos dados por un director de banco con el que trabajo, coger con pinzas)
El 50% me parece poco.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Llegaremos a octubre.
> 
> A partir de julio unos pensando en las vacaciones (aunque sea en el bar de barrio "soplando cervezas"). Los empresarios que ya no aguantan más esperando cerrar para, durante las vacaciones, poder vaciar la nave, malvender y marcharse lo más lejos posible.
> 
> ...



El problema que me raya es si va a haber desabastecimiento de gasofa y diésel.
Estimo que los precios van a situarse en 2,1 o 2,2€ la gasofa.

Por mi pueblo ya ni pasa la guardia civil y si lo hace es una vez o dos al mes. Lo cual está bien pues así no tocan los huevos.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A mi ayer me comunicaron mi rescisión de contracto en la empresa donde trabaja desde el 2017 se va a concurso de acreedores debido a la mala situación económica además ni me pagan la indemnización. Ahora a tratar con FOGASA.



Lo siento amargamente.

Si ven mi perfil llevo años. Estuve 2 años (aprox) leyendo sin registrarme. Llevaba como 2 años (hablo siempre de memoria) sin entrar.

Me llevó 7 años "reconvertirme". Estoy, aún, ultimando pasos y detalles. Empleé más de 150.000€ en ello.

Aún así mi futuro es duro, aunque medianamente asegurado y mucho mejor que el del 99% de la gente que me rodea.

Triste. Es muy triste. Mito de Cassandra...


Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Yo desde principios de año estoy jodido también, mis ingresos han caído un 16% y van a más en parte relacionados con la caída de ventas del automóvil, sólo da para pagar nóminas.
> 
> Eso sí conozco empresas de reformas y cosméticos que están ganando mucho más que el año pasado, los de reformas incluso no encuentran trabajadores (albañiles, fontaneros, etc.).
> 
> Reformas, peluquerías y estética, ahí va el dinero de los funcionarios.



... hasta que les "corten el grifo" a ellos también.

Grecia y Chipre deberían ser nuestros referentes.


Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IMPULSES (6 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Creo que no va a haber ninguna revolución.
> 
> Vamos a vivir en un Estado que económica y socialmente va a ser una mezcla entre Grecia y un país sudamericano.
> 
> Gobiernen los partidos que gobiernen.



EXACTO !!! el español NO tiene huevos de defenderse ni revolucionarse, los de arriba lo saben y actúan en consecuencia. 
Y sí , efectivamente el destino de España yo lo veo como una mezcla de Grecia y Argentina, cogiendo lo "mejor" de cada uno de esos países.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (6 May 2022)

Esta semana tuvieron junta dirección, con algunos trabajadores, y miran a otro lado porque no saben qué hacer. 
Mientras otras empresas mucho más fuertes del sector se están replegando para verlas venir: reducir plantilla al máximo, reducir horario, etc.

Los profesionales del sector (agricultores) están acojonados. No han conocido nada igual: si bien han tenido campañas de precios pésimos, etc, nunca se les ha juntado con una subida tan salvaje de absolutamente todo.
Y la previsión es que se repita.

Si se repite directamente cerramos. Detrás de nosotros los fabricantes, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además de peor no habian tantas rentas ni imv.
> 
> Hoy dia teoricamente hay menos paro que con Felipe y además más imv , rentas minimas, ayudas...por lo cual hoy dia la pobreza se apacigua un poco y no es tan visible.
> 
> ...



Medio bien?

Ya le gustaría al 99% de la población actual vivir en España entre 1960 y 1980.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikelon (6 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Se mueve dinero cercano a la impresora, ya te digo yo, que los currelas currelas las están pasando canutas para pagar sus gastos
> 
> El *número* de trabajadores al servicio de las Administraciones Públicas tiene un importante peso en nuestro país. En enero de 2020, el *número de funcionarios en España* era de 2.597.712, incluyendo el personal que trabaja tanto en la administración central como autonómica y local, así como en las universidades



Eso es poco, chiqui, eso son cuatro duros.


----------



## gester (6 May 2022)

sada dijo:


> pero esto es un tanto raro...suben los precios pero no se vende.... debería ser al revés...cuando cae la demanda de algo bajan los precios



Porque el material cada vez es más caro. Así que o se suben precios o la gente vende a perdidas.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Lo segundo de principio a fin.

Por sentimentalismo muchos empresarios no quieren "bajar la persiana" y terminan perdiendo todo.

En ese momento NINGÚN empleado, proveedor o acreedor bien saldado vendrá a prestarte 50€.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## csainz (6 May 2022)

Viendo noticias de la epoca y como están ahora, en grecia tampoco se ha acabado el mundo. A los funcis les recortas y les sigue dando para acaparar pisos. Igual no para los salones de uñas todas las semanas, se tienen que quitar un viaje al año, o se compran un kia sportage en lugar del cupra, pero ahi van a seguir.

Bueno, y que china se quedará con unas cuantas infraestructuras. Aqui se aplaude cuando llegan con pasta, que son amigos comunistas que nos venden moviles y patinetes de puta madre a precio de SMI.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Buena reflexión.

Pregunta "al aire":

¿Tendremos en primavera de 2023 una morosidad bancaria superior al 13%?

¿Alguien se anima a vaticinar?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (6 May 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Subirá tanto que será increíble pero pasará de 57 a 10 euros...
> 
> NO SE ENTIENDE LO QUE DICES



Oro pasa a activo en liquidación, porque no va a tener la función de dinero, básicamente


----------



## HelpAviation (6 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Lo siento amargamente.
> 
> Si ven mi perfil llevo años. Estuve 2 años (aprox) leyendo sin registrarme. Llevaba como 2 años (hablo siempre de memoria) sin entrar.
> 
> ...



gracias, ahora a que te dedicas?


----------



## anduriña (6 May 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Joder que suerte, pq yo cuando llame en marzo/abril 2020 al Banco por el tema ico, lo primero aparte de los papeles de empresa, me pidieron los papeles del que firmaba por la empresa, irpf, declaración de bienes, etc... ( vamos aval personal)
> 
> Ni les respondi. Y me alegro, a diferencia de la crisis 2008-2012 esta vez me pilla limpio de créditos, de pólizas de crédito, hipotecas, leasing, y de 8 nóminas a empleados ahora sólo una, a media jornada.



Se han llegado a dar préstamos ico a sociedades que no ejercían actividad real -es decir, emisoras de facturas falsas.

--------------------------------

Me acaba de entrar un concurso de acreedores de un concesionario mediano de coches del sureste de España.


----------



## csainz (6 May 2022)

Decis que no tenemos mas para nacionalizar, pero solo hay que mirar a grecia y lo que hicieron...









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## melchor rodriguez (6 May 2022)

Con un NIIP negativo del 82% del PIB España está más que quebrado. Cuando superas el 35% del PIB en el NIIP (deuda externa neta) debes quebrar y hacer un ajuste para volver empezar desde cero. Debido a que no hay un mecanismo automático que active el ajuste se deja inflar la deuda tóxica y el ajuste en vez de ser duro y corto puede llevar al colapso del Estado mismo al inflar tanto la pelota.

El mecanismo que había para activar ajustes en la U.M.E. era la prima de riesgo en los bonos soberanos. En 2012 para evitar una quiebra de España que llevase la quiebra del euro el BCE como último prestamista intervino y la prima de riesgo dejó de ser un valor de referencia. Lo curioso es que entre 2012 y 2020 por razones externas (petróleo barato, turismo en máxima expansión....) e internas (ajuste en el sector privado) el NIIP negativo bajó 20 puntos que se han diluido por la pandemia.

Vivimos en una ficción contable total. Si la U.M.E. cae, España de la noche a la mañana le pasará lo mismo que el corralito argentino en 2001. Una pesadilla de grandes proporciones. Las empresas que vivan del Estado o del mercado interno implosionarán muchas mientras las que exportan capearán como puedan el tsunami que vendría cuando alguien reconozca la verdad: el Reino de España está quebrado por culpa de la burbuja inmobiliaria de 2002 a 2008. Por no reconocerlo pues se ha inflado tanto la pelota que el ajuste va ser brutal si se quiere enderezar la situación salvo lo que pasa en Argentina (no hace nunca el ajuste necesario y se envilice la moneda nacional tanto que la mayoría de la población lo repudia). 



Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 May 2022)

No votasteis a *VOX, *por lo tant*o* disfrutad la *DERROICIÓN*.

En las siguientes elecciones tenéis una nueva oportunidad.

A ver si volvemos a hacer el payaso o empezamos a comprender...

Me temo que será lo 1º.


----------



## joser_jr (6 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?



A que, por los ERTES, mucho empleo en negro se ha legalizado. Tras ver lo que paso durante la pandemia, menos gente quiere trabajar en negro (aunque eso les suponga perder unos euros).


----------



## Chas2 (6 May 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> El panchito al menos se paga la gasolina de la furgoneta



El panchito de vuelta a su selva natal a seguir con las papas, las arepas y demás drogas. Y el cutre pequeño empresario español que demuestre su patriotismo contratando españoles aunque tenga que pagarles un poco más.


----------



## McNulty (6 May 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Es el nuevo El Corte Inglés de los pobres, pasan una hora entre estanterías y se gastan cinco euros, lo que no acabo de entender como pueden pagar esos locales con ese tipo de clientela.



Si, necesitan vender mucha mierda para mantenerse.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.



Antes veremos a un sindicalista rechazar una mariscada y comer el menú del dia, que una huelga obrera con politicos acojanados en sus casas por miedo a que los cuelguen de una grúa


----------



## anduriña (6 May 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Sector Transporte. Logistica B2B y B2C. Courier. Direccion comercial.
> 
> Jodido, Sube todo. Pero todo, lo del gasoil ya no tiene nombre. Los costes se disparan y a los clientes les hemos subido el IPC pero cada vez sacan menos, todo se apaga. La competencia sigue siendo feroz y Correos nos esta dando la puntilla con su competencia desleal, le da igual que lo multen con decenas de millones porque el estado lo paga sin problemas, lo saca de un bolsillo y se lo mete en otro.
> 
> ...



¿Es en Madrid o en Valencia? Gracias.

Es que me ha hecho gracia este párrafo, que intuyo acertado por como lo has escrito: 



> Eso si, los renting de audis, mercedes y demas cochazos, las comidas de empresa en restaurantes caros, los "viajes de negocios" con las "secretaria maciza " a Miami, Sudafrica o China, pagadas por la empresa, es el dia a dia. El Zouk, el Loob, el sweet hotel, todos esos llenos de empresarios y tarjetas de empresa. A los trabajadores no se les pagan las horas pero la directiva relajadita.



Más que el mundo empresarial parece otra cosa...


----------



## la_trotona (6 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Viendo noticias de la epoca y como están ahora, en grecia tampoco se ha acabado el mundo. A los funcis les recortas y les sigue dando para acaparar pisos. Igual no para los salones de uñas todas las semanas, se tienen que quitar un viaje al año, o se compran un kia sportage en lugar del cupra, pero ahi van a seguir.
> 
> Bueno, y que china se quedará con unas cuantas infraestructuras. Aqui se aplaude cuando llegan con pasta, que son amigos comunistas que nos venden moviles y patinetes de puta madre a precio de SMI.



Sabiendo la solución, a estudiar.








Las 13 categorías de funcionarios que no consiguen cubrir todas sus plazas ofertadas | Noticiastrabajo


Hasta 22 cuerpos de funcionarios del Estado no alcanzan un 80% de la tasa de cobertura de las plazas ofertadas en la Oferta de Empleo Público.




www.noticiastrabajo.es


----------



## la_trotona (6 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Decis que no tenemos mas para nacionalizar, pero solo hay que mirar a grecia y lo que hicieron...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de eso, es más sencillo poner peajes en autovías y autopistas.


----------



## Patito Feo (6 May 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> ¿Es en Madrid o en Valencia? Gracias.
> 
> Es que me ha hecho gracia este párrafo, que intuyo acertado por como lo has escrito:
> 
> ...




Madrid.


----------



## la_trotona (6 May 2022)

sada dijo:


> pero luego ves que hay un montón de sectores que no encuentran mano de obra



Sectores que no encuentra mano de obra: soldadores, operarios varioes en pueblos, electricistas, cocineros

Sectores que cada vez es más fácil que se encuentre en desempleo: contables, gestores, etc.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Lo siento de veras.
> 
> Yo os aconsejo que gireis vuestras miradas al sector agrario y rural. Inicialmente no como Negocio. Simplemente como medio de subsistencia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias
Yo tengo un huerto en casa, igual lo amplío al resto del jardín, aunque tendré que pelearme con la parienta


----------



## ahondador (6 May 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> El panchito de vuelta a su selva natal a seguir con las papas, las arepas y demás drogas. Y el cutre pequeño empresario español que demuestre su patriotismo contratando españoles aunque tenga que pagarles un poco más.




¿ Un poco más ? ¿ Demuestra patriotismo el hezpañol cuando compra en los chinos, en Amazon y en MediaMarkt ?


----------



## Chas2 (6 May 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> ¿ Un poco más ? ¿ Demuestra patriotismo el hezpañol cuando compra en los chinos, en Amazon y en MediaMarkt ?



Un poco más o bastante más. Siempre será más beneficioso para España que pagarle la sanidad y la educación a los panchitos, morinegros y su numerosa legión de hijos y familiares.
En mi puta vida he comprado en esas marcas que citas. Un par de veces birras en un chino porque no había nada más abierto en el tórrido verano madrileño.


----------



## Digamelon (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Oro pasa a activo en liquidación, porque no va a tener la función de dinero, básicamente



En tu post te contradices varias veces. Que si el oro es dinero pero no es dinero, que va a subir mucho de precio pero no va a valer na...

Que si el dollar se convertirà en lo que lleva siendo los ùltimos 50 años...

El oro está tremendamente infravalorado y casi por los suelos, si el fiat se va a tomar por culo en espiral hiperinflacionaria se pondra por las nubes. Que la gente liquidara, claro, pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a valer 5 duros, sino que la gente descubrira el precio real y no el falso sostenido por etf, bonos, fiat y la madre que los pario...

El juego de las sillas del oro. Ahora hay mucha silla de papel maché y poca silla de oro. A la que pare la mùsica el papel maché se va a tomar por culo. Que vale que la gente se deshace de la moneda debil y atesora la fuerte como dice Gresham, pero cuando la debil valga menos que el papel de culo, el oro no va a seguirla.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (6 May 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> En tu post te contradices varias veces. Que si el oro es dinero pero no es dinero, que va a subir mucho de precio pero no va a valer na...
> 
> Que si el dollar se convertirà en lo que lleva siendo los ùltimos 50 años...
> 
> El oro está tremendamente infravalorado y casi por los suelos, si el fiat se va a tomar por culo en espiral hiperinflacionaria se pondra por las nubes. Que la gente liquidara, claro, pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a valer 5 duros, sino que la gente descubrira el precio real y no el falso sostenido por etf, bonos, fiat y la madre que los pario...





El.oro es dinero

Se usa como.dinero? No

Se va a usar como.dinero? No

Va a valer 5 duros, porque hay que convertirlos en papel moneda

El oro se va enfrentar a la productividad marginal en el momento de su liquidación 

He ahí el quid


----------



## Chas2 (6 May 2022)

Oro del que cagó el moro. A ver si van todos a tomar x culo


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> gracias, ahora a que te dedicas?



Una mini-granja.

Autosuficiencia asegurada. Cash ahorrado (en efectivo y en billetes pequeños).

Invierto en Bienes productivos agrarios a pequeña escala (he comprado un remolque para mini-tractor, que están de segunda mano entre 600 y 900€ por 150€). Secreto? Ir corriendo con los billetes en la mano.

Nos vamos a un invierno en el cual una bombona de butano estará en 100€, gasoil por encima holgadamente de 2,50€, escasez de fertilizantes (yo produzco el mío ecológico), etc.

Resumen: nada que ver con lo que hacía antes.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Digamelon (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El.oro es dinero
> 
> Se usa como.dinero? No
> 
> ...



Sì se usa como dinero, lo que no te lo dejan usar a tì como dinero. 

Tambien hay que convertir a papel moneda cuando vendes una casa y no por eso la casa vale 5 duros.

Que oro hay muy poco y gente hay mucha. Por mucho que la productividad marginal sea decreciente, eso no implica que lo vayan a regalar en las tapas de los yogures...


----------



## 11kjuan (6 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Gracias
> Yo tengo un huerto en casa, igual lo amplío al resto del jardín, aunque tendré que pelearme con la parienta



Dígale a su parienta que es por su bien.
Que cuando llegue el hambre se lo agradecerá.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No votasteis a *VOX, *por lo tant*o* disfrutad la *DERROICIÓN*.
> 
> En las siguientes elecciones tenéis una nueva oportunidad.
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente esto no lo arregla ni VOX.

Ojalá fuera tan sencillo.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> No votasteis a *VOX, *por lo tant*o* disfrutad la *DERROICIÓN*.
> 
> En las siguientes elecciones tenéis una nueva oportunidad.
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente esto no lo arregla ni VOX.

Ojalá fuera tan sencillo.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tovarovsky (6 May 2022)

No teneis nada que hacer. Dejaos de soñar con autosuficiencias y chorradas, el objetivo es la despoblación y la bajada de consumo. Todos los listillos que tengan terrenos con capacidad de autoabastecimiento, serán expropiados y sancionados severamente. Muchos ofrecereis resistencia defendiendo "vuestra" finca, pero sereis cazados in situ y tiroteados allí mismo sin mas explicaciones. El problema que teneis es que no quereis haceros idea de cuales son los derroteros por los que camina la agenda 2030-2050. El mundo, el amparo de las leyes y los derechos humanos, se convertiran en un recuerdo del pasado.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sabiendo la solución, a estudiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me temo a que, salva Academias de Enseñanza, poco más de utilidad económica tiene eso.

Veo menos tráfico en autovías. Veo más locales comerciales cerrados. Veo bares vacíos (salvo 4 a los que acuden "parroquianos" con los ingresos y patrimonio bien asegurado).

Quizás yo diría alreves. No perder tiempo en hiper-formacion y aprender a ejercer oficios sencillos, en los cuales cobres cada día cash.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Antes de eso, es más sencillo poner peajes en autovías y autopistas.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Amén de intentar aumentar recaudación por multas.

En una población de Barcelona, con menos de 30.000 habitantes acaban de denunciar (solicitando sanción/multa) a una ambulancia de transporte de enfermos por estar aparcada en un paso de cebra mientras introducían al paciente en su domicilio.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sectores que no encuentra mano de obra: soldadores, operarios varioes en pueblos, electricistas, cocineros
> 
> Sectores que cada vez es más fácil que se encuentre en desempleo: contables, gestores, etc.



Nuevamente de acuerdo.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Gracias
> Yo tengo un huerto en casa, igual lo amplío al resto del jardín, aunque tendré que pelearme con la parienta



Sabia decisión (la de ampliar, no la de discutir con su Señora).

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El.oro es dinero
> 
> Se usa como.dinero? No
> 
> ...



Muy buena reflexión.

Muy interesante y, en mi opinión, certera.

Este invierno estará más buscado el abono/fertilizante que el oro.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El.oro es dinero
> 
> Se usa como.dinero? No
> 
> ...



Muy buena reflexión.

Muy interesante y, en mi opinión, certera.

Este invierno estará más buscado el abono/fertilizante que el oro.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El.oro es dinero
> 
> Se usa como.dinero? No
> 
> ...



Muy buena reflexión.

Muy interesante y, en mi opinión, certera.

Este invierno estará más buscado el abono/fertilizante que el oro.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Viviendo Digno (6 May 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Mientras la impresora continúe a toda pastilla, aquí no pasa nada.



La impresora (devaluar nuestro euro) tiene mucho sentido en el nuevo escenario "petro-rublo-gold" que se menciona en el foro? 

Ojo, pregunto porque aunque me huelo que se vienen cosas chulis no tengo conocimientos suficientes para saberlo.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El.oro es dinero
> 
> Se usa como.dinero? No
> 
> ...



Muy buena reflexión.

Muy interesante y, en mi opinión, certera.

Este invierno estará más buscado el abono/fertilizante que el oro.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El.oro es dinero
> 
> Se usa como.dinero? No
> 
> ...



Muy buena reflexión.

Muy interesante y, en mi opinión, certera.

Este invierno estará más buscado el abono/fertilizante que el oro.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Dígale a su parienta que es por su bien.
> Que cuando llegue el hambre se lo agradecerá.



Esto de "el hambre" no entra en la cabeza de los "normies". Con ponerle mascarilla a gallinas y vacas todo estará solucionado.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> No teneis nada que hacer. Dejaos de soñar con autosuficiencias y chorradas, el objetivo es la despoblación y la bajada de consumo. Todos los listillos que tengan terrenos con capacidad de autoabastecimiento, serán expropiados y sancionados severamente. Muchos ofrecereis resistencia defendiendo "vuestra" finca, pero sereis cazados in situ y tiroteados allí mismo sin mas explicaciones. El problema que teneis es que no quereis haceros idea de cuales son los derroteros por los que camina la agenda 2030-2050. El mundo, el amparo de las leyes y los derechos humanos, se convertiran en un recuerdo del pasado.



En líneas generales sí.

A nivel particular no tanto.

Curiosidad: están comenzando a ofrecer, muy discretamente, armas en el Mercado Negro. Un dato concreto me hace sospechar hay gente de Inspección de Guías metidos "en el ajo".

Vienen tiempos muy, muy, muy convulsos.

Olvídate que vengan a tirotearte para pegarle fuego a tus cultivos. Con las sanciones te puedes, literalmente, limpiar el culo.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tovarovsky (6 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> En líneas generales sí.
> 
> A nivel particular no tanto.
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho nada de pegar fuego a cultivos, hablo de expropiación. O acaso no estas viendo como ultimamente enseñan la patita con sus leyes de emergencia? las sanciones serán la expropiación, el juicio sumarísimo por rebeldía e incumplimiento de estrictas leyes (futuras) y el encarcelamiento en pésimas condiciones o campos de trabajo y reeducación. No teneis idea, mi oráculo no falla nunca.


----------



## mapachën (6 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además de peor no habian tantas rentas ni imv.
> 
> Hoy dia teoricamente hay menos paro que con Felipe y además más imv , rentas minimas, ayudas...por lo cual hoy dia la pobreza se apacigua un poco y no es tan visible.
> 
> ...



Y te dan 24 thanks… que en los 70 no había inflación dices… en fin… no creo que bajase del 15%… y la crisis del petróleo fue salvaje… estanflación… como ahora.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## INSOLVENTE (6 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Y a qué se debe que el empleo vaya como un tiro?


----------



## csainz (6 May 2022)

INSOLVENTE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049790
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El PLAN E de zapatero... digo PLAN R... esiliente


----------



## HelpAviation (6 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Una mini-granja.
> 
> Autosuficiencia asegurada. Cash ahorrado (en efectivo y en billetes pequeños).
> 
> ...



antes te dedicabas a algo diferente?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (6 May 2022)

INSOLVENTE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049790
> 
> 
> 
> ...



España es absolutamente boedependiente. El próximo semestre va a ser una puta locura y si no me creéis ahí tenéis el bono 2 años.

Cuando el BOE parta va a partir medio pais de forma directa y el otro medio de forma indirecta.

Solo vamos a quedar los madmaxistas para hacer frente a la ingente cantidad de chortinas desvalidas.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nada de pegar fuego a cultivos, hablo de expropiación. O acaso no estas viendo como ultimamente enseñan la patita con sus leyes de emergencia? las sanciones serán la expropiación, el juicio sumarísimo por rebeldía e incumplimiento de estrictas leyes (futuras) y el encarcelamiento en pésimas condiciones o campos de trabajo y reeducación. No teneis idea, mi oráculo no falla nunca.



Tranquilo: no hay tanta Policía para tantas escopetas de caza...

Se meterán con grandes explotaciones y con los huertos urbanos. El resto pasarán tranquilamente.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> antes te dedicabas a algo diferente?



Sí.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la_trotona (6 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Me temo a que, salva Academias de Enseñanza, poco más de utilidad económica tiene eso.
> 
> Veo menos tráfico en autovías. Veo más locales comerciales cerrados. Veo bares vacíos (salvo 4 a los que acuden "parroquianos" con los ingresos y patrimonio bien asegurado).
> 
> ...



En la empresa privada, en muchos sectores no merece la hiper-formación, es mejor oficios, sin duda.


----------



## mstrogoff (6 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además de peor no habian tantas rentas ni imv.
> 
> Hoy dia teoricamente hay menos paro que con Felipe y además más imv , rentas minimas, ayudas...por lo cual hoy dia la pobreza se apacigua un poco y no es tan visible.
> 
> ...



Este..bueno,,igual has cambiado de estrato o de barrio....hace dos días llamaban a la puerta pidiendo comida,,,en una joyería del barrio había reunion de municipales GC,,,supongo que para decidir que comprar,,Los que necesitan para medicamentos, dicen, abundan,,,y los asaltos,,bueno, no siendo yo candidato a ellos no lo veo en directo, pero si me van llegando noticias.... Vuelven los 80


----------



## csainz (6 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la empresa privada, en muchos sectores no merece la hiper-formación, es mejor oficios, sin duda.



Cuanta razón tienes. Vas a una barrio noble de adosados, y ves aparcadas en fin de semana mas furgonetas de tecnicos especialistas que coches caros: Tecnicos agricolas, de ascensores, electricistas, mantenimiento de automatas o equipamiento industrial en general...


----------



## mstrogoff (6 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que hayan atascos en una ciudad y area metropolitana con 6 millones de habitantes no es indicativo de nada, también hay atascos en Caracas,Bogotá, Casablanca, el cairo, sudafrica...y hasta en la habana con toda la miseria



Una verdad como un piano,,,,así mismo es. De hecho es en los sitios más pauperrimos donde los atascos son mayores, debido a la falta de infraestructuras y control de cualquier tipo,,,,Un viajecito a Delhi despeja las dudas







cualquier día a cualquier hora,,,,,dirías que son ricos??


----------



## mstrogoff (6 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Tranquilo: no hay tanta Policía para tantas escopetas de caza...
> 
> Se meterán con grandes explotaciones y con los huertos urbanos. El resto pasarán tranquilamente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



Tenemos el ejemplo cubano del periodo especial,,,,,los gaujiros fueron controlados en sus producciones, o se intento,,,,Fotos he visto de la obesidad de algunos de ellos, cosa peligrosa cuando se perdió peso a espuertas en la población,,,pero es que siempre había un hoyo con un barril y manteca bien enterrado,,,y quien te va a contar los huevos??, o las verduras del huerto. Se te ponían unas teoricas cuotas de mercado,,,se cumplia a medias,,,,
vamos a comparar eso con el habitante de la ciudad medio, que comería lo que llegase a la cartilla y lo que pudiese ratear por ahí,,,,En el campo se hacían tortillas o se come el huevo crudo y se entierra la cascara.....eso en el caso de que puedan acudir todos los días a verificar a todas la minigranjas o mini huertos,,,,caso este en el que no habría problemas de abastecimiento de nada,,,,pues bien pueden andar los vehículos.

Efectivamente, los huertos urbanos, y las grandes explotaciones, donde se puede fiscalizar e incluso colocar de manera fija allá a alguien que lo haga,,,pueden ser controlado,,,Pero en los miles de pueblos de la españa despoblada,,,como??.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> En líneas generales sí.
> 
> A nivel particular no tanto.
> 
> ...



A cuanto está la recortada? Donde los revisas?


----------



## Al-paquia (7 May 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> Tenemos el ejemplo cubano del periodo especial,,,,,los gaujiros fueron controlados en sus producciones, o se intento,,,,Fotos he visto de la obesidad de algunos de ellos, cosa peligrosa cuando se perdió peso a espuertas en la población,,,pero es que siempre había un hoyo con un barril y manteca bien enterrado,,,y quien te va a contar los huevos??, o las verduras del huerto. Se te ponían unas teoricas cuotas de mercado,,,se cumplia a medias,,,,
> vamos a comparar eso con el habitante de la ciudad medio, que comería lo que llegase a la cartilla y lo que pudiese ratear por ahí,,,,En el campo se hacían tortillas o se come el huevo crudo y se entierra la cascara.....eso en el caso de que puedan acudir todos los días a verificar a todas la minigranjas o mini huertos,,,,caso este en el que no habría problemas de abastecimiento de nada,,,,pues bien pueden andar los vehículos.
> 
> Efectivamente, los huertos urbanos, y las grandes explotaciones, donde se puede fiscalizar e incluso colocar de manera fija allá a alguien que lo haga,,,pueden ser controlado,,,Pero en los miles de pueblos de la españa despoblada,,,como??.



Por qué pones tres comas?


----------



## Charlatan (7 May 2022)

a burbuja se viene llorado,ya se avisaba de como las crisis son ciclicas para hacer mas ricos a los mismos.
que toca recoger y esperar a que escampe...pues se tendra que recoger..........


----------



## Larata (7 May 2022)

Un 50% los cojones de impago del ICO, más del 60% están en riesgo de impago y el 80% de ese impago lo avala el estado con nuestros impuestos. Ya es la hostia que presten mi dinero y que yo no tenga nada que decir. Putos rojos de mierda.


----------



## kukaña (7 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Una mini-granja.
> 
> Autosuficiencia asegurada. Cash ahorrado (en efectivo y en billetes pequeños).
> 
> ...



Tendrás que invertir en seguridad, mucha gente querrá lo que produces sin darte nada a cambio.


----------



## csainz (7 May 2022)

Una pena que no queden abuelos que os cuenten como se pasaban por los cortijos con una escopeta al hombro pidiendo comida, y ya se sobreentendia que tenias que soltar de lo que tuvieses por allí. Yo llegué a ver el escondite donde tenían el aceite que era lo más valioso por lo que valia y aguantaba, un doble suelo en la cuadra.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 May 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> Una verdad como un piano,,,,así mismo es. De hecho es en los sitios más pauperrimos donde los atascos son mayores, debido a la falta de infraestructuras y control de cualquier tipo,,,,Un viajecito a Delhi despeja las dudas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050045
> 
> ...



Nunca verás a un rico DE VERDAD en uno de esos atascos.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 May 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> a burbuja se viene llorado,ya se avisaba de como las crisis son ciclicas para hacer mas ricos a los mismos.
> que toca recoger y esperar a que escampe...pues se tendra que recoger..........



En eso estamos


----------



## sada (9 May 2022)

no llegará la sangre al río.
llevo en el foro muchos años y no será para tanto. que hay gente que se quedará por el camino? pues claro....pero como toda la vida.
en los 60/70 no se vivía mejor...no se viajaba ni se salía a cenar, ni se compraba ropa/artilugios varios a cada minuto. No se cambiaba de coche cada poco y un largo etc.

quizás si estamos ante un cambio de modelo en algunos temas y puede que los recursos no sean tan infinitos como algunos se pensaban...


----------



## K-KABOOM (12 May 2022)

Buenos días otra vez estimados conforemos, y lo primero muchisimas gracias por no haber ensuciado el hilo y haberlo enriquecido con vuestras opiniones y experiencias.

Voy a actualizar un poco más.

1 ) Lunes de ésta semana me he reunido con un Director de Compras de una pedazo empresa, es uno de mis principales clientes desde hace más de 20 años, es una empresa bastante tocha, y esta preocupado porque nota que las obras se empiezan a parar, va salvando números con la exportación y porque tiene una división farma (que va como un tiro).

2) Esta misma semana llamé a nuestro proveedor de pallets, y no tenía madera para fabricar, un pallet 1200x800 homologado cuesta ahora 15 pavos, eso quien lo tiene..., los he encontrado no normalizados por 4.5 € pero pidiendo favores.

3) Mi cuñado es un director de distribución de alimentos, anda loco con las subidas de absolutamente todo, y hay ostias para vender, los clientes estan bajando al máximo la calidad porque no llegan...

4) El mismo del punto 1 me confirma que los fletes desde china andan otra vez por las nubes, y que los barcos llegan muy tarde, los de compras andan locos para cuadrar stocks, 

Saludos y buena suerte que falta nos va a hacer


----------



## Antiparras (12 May 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Se han llegado a dar préstamos ico a sociedades que no ejercían actividad real -es decir, emisoras de facturas falsas.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Me acaba de entrar un concurso de acreedores de un concesionario mediano de coches del sureste de España.



el sector automoción tal y como lo conocemos está muerto. En una ciudad mediana como es valladolid (y donde tenemos una fábrica de renault con las consiguientes rebajas a empleados y familiares) hace 15 años había 3 concesionarios oficiales de Ford, hoy queda 1.

Con el coche eléctrico ya vemos como van a ir las cosas, tesla marca el camino, te compras el coche por internet y los talleres paco tendrán suerte si siguen cambiando ruedas


----------



## anduriña (12 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Buenos días otra vez estimados conforemos, y lo primero muchisimas gracias por no haber ensuciado el hilo y haberlo enriquecido con vuestras opiniones y experiencias.
> 
> Voy a actualizar un poco más.
> 
> ...



Lo subo y aporto más cosas.

Acaba de declararse en concurso de acreedores una empresa de artículos de limpieza de la que todos (o más bien vuestras madres) habéis usado alguno de sus productos (no hay nada en prensa todavía).

En Castilla la Mancha es la segunda sociedad en menos de un semana de más de 10 millones de euros de facturación que quiebra (en realidad, los concursos entraron en los juzgados hace unos quince días). .

Y está habiendo una riada de concursos de acreedores de personas físicas en Castilla la Mancha, sobre todo en las provincias de Guadalajara y Toledo (empleados de logística, de fábricas de productos farmacéuticos o de higiene en el corredor del Henares, de geriátricos o de gente que vive de ayudas). Vamos, la clase baja de la región.

P.S.: Calópez, cambia la publicidad. Así es imposible escribir (o leer) nada.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (12 May 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Lo subo y aporto más cosas.
> 
> Acaba de declararse en concurso de acreedores una empresa de artículos de limpieza de la que todos (o más bien vuestras madres) habéis usado alguno de sus productos (no hay nada en prensa todavía).
> 
> ...



Pena no poder poner el nombre, para que muchos despertasen.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rkodestructor (12 May 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Lo subo y aporto más cosas.
> 
> Acaba de declararse en concurso de acreedores una empresa de artículos de limpieza de la que todos (o más bien vuestras madres) habéis usado alguno de sus productos (no hay nada en prensa todavía).
> 
> ...



Si la empresa es tocha no tardará en salir a prensa


----------



## K-KABOOM (12 May 2022)

https://cdn.informa.es/sites/5c1a2fd74c7cb3612da076ea/content_entry5c5021510fa1c000c25b51f0/62209272c9fc2f00b7fb6656/files/022022_Concursos_diso.pdf?1646301810



Datos de Marzo


----------



## rkodestructor (12 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> https://cdn.informa.es/sites/5c1a2fd74c7cb3612da076ea/content_entry5c5021510fa1c000c25b51f0/62209272c9fc2f00b7fb6656/files/022022_Concursos_diso.pdf?1646301810
> 
> 
> 
> Datos de Marzo



Bueno subida 8& interanual. No es para alarmarse. Mientras el empleo vaya bien...


----------



## K-KABOOM (12 May 2022)

rkodestructor dijo:


> Bueno subida 8& interanual. No es para alarmarse. Mientras el empleo vaya bien...



En principio estaba prohibido el concurso forzoso... a ver cuántos habrán esperando a Junio creo que se acaba la prohibición no?

S2


----------



## greg_house (12 May 2022)

Ojalá mi empresa se vaya a la mierda


----------



## K-KABOOM (12 May 2022)

Paciencia socio


greg_house dijo:


> Ojalá mi empresa se vaya a la mierda


----------



## 11kjuan (12 May 2022)

Tenía que haber hecho caso a mi padre, cuando me decía: "Chico no vales para nada, métete a cura y no seas tonto".

Con la está cayendo va a ser lo único solvente que quede en este país.


----------



## anduriña (13 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> https://cdn.informa.es/sites/5c1a2fd74c7cb3612da076ea/content_entry5c5021510fa1c000c25b51f0/62209272c9fc2f00b7fb6656/files/022022_Concursos_diso.pdf?1646301810
> 
> 
> 
> Datos de Marzo



Pues con los datos que enlazas cogidos hasta abril ya te digo que la cosa va a peor. Porque los dos concursos de los que estoy hablando (no olvidemos que en Castilla la Mancha) entran entre los diez mayores de España del mes de mayo.

Lo curioso es que la serie de Informa da descenso para el acumulado para España de enero-abril (no para Castilla la Mancha, que son los datos que manejo yo). 2073 en 2022 contra 2114 en 2021.

---------------------------

Alternativamente, en Castilla la Mancha (uso tu serie pero cojo ya el informe de mayo 2022) te salen 57 concursos en acumulado para enero-abril.

En mi correo esta semana se han volcado 34 concursos de acreedores nuevos (bueno, los hay también consecutivos, que son nuevos concursos de gente que ya estaba) de Castilla la Mancha.

Es decir, que serán concursos que en el informe aparecerán como de mayo.

Nota: me he ido a los datos del Consejo General del Poder Judicial. Los datos de Informe que enlaza @K-KABOOM y los que yo doy de Castilla la Mancha no son equivalentes. Porque los datos de Informa sólo incluyen los de personas (físicas y jurídicas) que tienen actividad económica. En los datos de Informa no figuran las personas físicas sin actividad económica. Pero la visión general es correcta.


----------



## rory (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Te explico pero no va la historia como crees, factores, algunos a tener en cuenta:
> 
> El oro es dinero, si no se entiende eso, en toda su concepción no se entiende nada.El oro es ahora: refugio, activo de inversión, especulación o lo que uno quiera, pero no es dinero [líquido] en su usoExisten los bancos centrales y va a existir el dólar por años. Existe el Fiat o la moneda papel como la queramos llamar de manera física hablo, que no va aexistir monedas de plata y no se va a descontar oro en los bancos por papel moneda, por.lo cuál.el oro fluctuara en mercado libre. El oro si es dinero no puede ser fructífero, ambas se anulan, por Ley de Gresham. El Efecto Cantillon que aún no ha empezado y durará años porque el dólar será la moneda de regencia mundial y nos drenara su déficit para que tengamos liquidez para comprar contratos nominados en dólares
> 
> ...



Gracias maestro por la explicación, pero yo tampoco lo he entendido bien.

Es buena idea refugiarse ahora en oro y plata?

Dices que subirá mucho pero luego también dices que será lo contrario.


----------



## tovarovsky (15 May 2022)

Hay que frenaros goyinos!! vais a acabar con todo!! vamos a llevaros a la quiebra y a la ruina SI O SI. Estais condenadas pucarachas devoradoras!!


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

rory dijo:


> Gracias maestro por la explicación, pero yo tampoco lo he entendido bien.
> 
> Es buena idea refugiarse ahora en oro y plata?
> 
> Dices que subirá mucho pero luego también dices que será lo contrario.



Lo explico mal y pronto 

El oro será un activo en liquidación [no dinero ] y se enfrentará [antes dije la productividad marginal en su segunda fase, inversión ahorros] al interés natural que haya en el momento que será alto 

Hablamos ahora de coste de oportunidad de atesorar oro [no fructífero] y tenenos la siguiente ecuación:

Mayor interés menor coste oportunidad de tener oro

Y recordar que en patrón oro la ecuación es la siguiente [oro como dinero que no va a existir en el futuro medio plazo ]:

Atesoro oro suben tipos de interés 

Líquido oro bajan tipos de interés 

Como es activo de liquidación [como.puede ser vender las joyas de la abuela ] no tendrá ese tratamiento, porque hablamos de inflación sostenida, altos tipos de interés e ineficiente productividad marginal de las empresas , es decir que no se esperan menores precios a futuro por los mismos bienes que hagan subir la capacidad adquisitiva 

Este es el.quid


----------



## KUTRONIO (15 May 2022)

Sé que todas las empresas de las que he sido despido en los últimos cuatro años están en una situación parecida.

Va ser una gozada verlas ir cerrando, los hijos de los dueños totalmente perdidos biscando un trabajo para el que no están preparados porque papi simplemente no está, entonces entenderán la suerte que han tenido y han malgastado.

Luego estará la gerente maloliente por sus menstruacciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juros) Empeará a buscar trabajo pero no le van a ofrecer trabajos como el que tenñia, no tan bien pagados ni donde pueda estar por las tardes whastsapeando con sus amigas y subnormales d elso hijos (ojalá que alguno se le meta en la droga por cierto) para cuando alguna empresa le ofreca algo sea uno de esos puestos de 9 a 19:00 trabajando como una burra haciendo facturas y metiendo en el erp pedidos.

otros dos gerentes se quedarán con una mano delante y otra detrás con 50 añazos, jo jo jo van a llorar sangre en el mercado laboral que se les viene encima.

Y que decir del dueño con sus 72 años que no tiene pensión porque no cotizó pensión (se creía más listo que los demás) y vivía en alquiler de una villa en el barrio más lujoso de mi coudad, de momento ya ha tenido que cambiar de villa a apartamento (porque es mayor y tal ja ja ja y mis cojones son mas mayores tambien, no tiene pasta ahorrada y le está viendo las orejas al lobo, su nomina de 3.000 euros como empleado de su empresa aunque no va por ahñi desde antes de la pandemia peligra, si la empresa tiene perdidas no solo no tendrá nómina tendrá que hacer frente a las deudas y su úncia salvación será la austeridad máxima y ya os digo que ni él ni sus hijos están preparados...va a ser un drama familair digno de ver y reirse de ellos por hijos de puta todos.


----------



## la_trotona (15 May 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Lo subo y aporto más cosas.
> 
> Acaba de declararse en concurso de acreedores una empresa de artículos de limpieza de la que todos (o más bien vuestras madres) habéis usado alguno de sus productos (no hay nada en prensa todavía).
> 
> ...



Y se supone que logístico y farma no es lo que debería estar más afectado.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

rory dijo:


> Gracias maestro por la explicación, pero yo tampoco lo he entendido bien.
> 
> Es buena idea refugiarse ahora en oro y plata?
> 
> Dices que subirá mucho pero luego también dices que será lo contrario.



Sobre la.plata, tiene precios Spot ahora [por uso industrial del 70% de la plata] un 15 a 20% por debajo de su valor histórico

Porcentajes aprox

El patrón oro es en verdad patrón metal, solo que el oro se referencia como moneda reina por Ley de Gresham

Así que por lo de arriba [salvo mejor opinión] es mejor la plata 

Aunque El oro será creo [digo creo.....] lo último en devaluarse

Primero bolsa, luego inmobiliario, etc Hasta el.oro

El oro es líquido e inerte per se [salvo que tengas tanto que pagues custodia]

El inmobiliario.tiene cargas y gravámenes y liquidarlo es quitarte pasivos aunque no hagas activos 

Etc

El oro será liquidado en una proporción igual al Efecto Cantillon y al Bien Giffen

A medida que uno vaya calando y el.otro subiendo precios de bienes inferiores se necesitara aún mayor liquidez con misma renta


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y se supone que logístico y farma no es lo que debería estar más afectado.



En logística conozco ya dos empresas de transporte en frio en Mercamadrid que sus dueños han cerrado. En una de ellas el jefe ha hecho un sinpa para con su empleados.

Tampoco es que fueran empresas muy grandes a nivel nacional pero empleaban bastante personal.


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 May 2022)

S


KUTRONIO dijo:


> Sé que todas las empresas de las que he sido despido en los últimos cuatro años están en una situación parecida.
> 
> Va ser una gozada verlas ir cerrando, los hijos de los dueños totalmente perdidos biscando un trabajo para el que no están preparados porque papi simplemente no está, entonces entenderán la suerte que han tenido y han malgastado.
> 
> ...



Estimado Kutronio, pasa página, deja el pasado y olvídate de ellos, vive y céntrate en tu futuro que tu lo vales, el arrastrar esos pensamientos no es nada positivo, te entiendo, lo he vivido y se como te sientes.

Mi antigua jefa ahora es clienta mía, y se que le fastidia, pero yo soy más profesional que ella.

Se profesional y que les den de una vez, el resentimiento te va a traer malas situaciones, se feliz, olvida (sin perdonar) y zanja ese pasado, que tu vales mucho más que ellos

Un abrazo inmenso

S2


----------



## KUTRONIO (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> S
> 
> 
> Estimado Kutronio, pasa página, deja el pasado y olvídate de ellos, vive y céntrate en tu futuro que tu lo vales, el arrastrar esos pensamientos no es nada positivo, te entiendo, lo he vivido y se como te sientes.
> ...



Gracias te agradezco el consejo pero no creas que me paso todo el día pensando en esto, al fin y al cabo ya sabes como va la venganza

Primer principio: ¡Qué bonita es la venganza cuando dios te la concede! 
Segundo principio: Cuando llegue ese día (qué igual nunca llegará) recuerda que es mejor quedar como un cabrón resentido y vengativo que como un gilipollas (por lo de conceder el perdón ya sabes)
Tercer principio. Eres amo y señor de tu silencio y esclavo de tus palabras, solo lo comento en este foro en la calle la gente me considera una buena persona sin resentimientos ni odio, solo lo pienso y me reiré para mi con este foro obviously!


----------



## Pichorrica (15 May 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> S
> 
> 
> Estimado Kutronio, pasa página, deja el pasado y olvídate de ellos, vive y céntrate en tu futuro que tu lo vales, el arrastrar esos pensamientos no es nada positivo, te entiendo, lo he vivido y se como te sientes.
> ...



Kutronio es una cuenta para generar tráfico.

Le pillé una mentira en una de sus muchas historias de trabajo y fue incapaz de decirme lo que le preguntaba.

No gastes tiempo en contestarle, su trabajo es que la gente pique y le conteste


----------



## anduriña (15 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y se supone que logístico y farma no es lo que debería estar más afectado.



En logística y farma son empleados de las sociedades (es decir, personas físicas sin actividad económica. Son sectores donde se cobra mal (sí, en farmacia hay laboratorios que pagan mal). La gente no tiene asideras y ante cualquier problema se van a concurso de acreedores.

Que conste que en transporte de carretera me han llegado un par de concursos el último mes (clave 722 en el I.A.E. de sección empresarial).

Y después en ciertas zonas (en CLM). Por ejemplo, en Yebes (Valdeluz, para que nos entendamos) hay muchos más concursos de acreedores de los que les correspondería por población.

En cambio en Cuenca es muy raro que haya algún concurso de acreedores.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> En logística y farma son empleados de las sociedades (es decir, personas físicas sin actividad económica. Son sectores donde se cobra mal (sí, en farmacia hay laboratorios que pagan mal). La gente no tiene asideras y ante cualquier problema se van a concurso de acreedores.
> 
> Que conste que en transporte de carretera me han llegado un par de concursos el último mes (clave 722 en el I.A.E. de sección empresarial).
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo, eres administrador concursal, si no yerro. Yo llevo las 2 oportunidades [ BEPI de p físicas] entre otras cosas

Pregunto: 

Como ves la cosa ya ?

Estamos en esta fase ya como.en el 2008?

Que impresión personal tienes de todo esto que está empezando ?

Adelanto mi opinión:

Viene la mayor crisis económica de la historia, el Crack del 29 es la fiesta de cumpleaños del Ratón Pérez 

Así lo veo


----------



## cohynetes (15 May 2022)

Jaja a mamar socialismo


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Jaja a mamar socialismo



Últimamente escribes poco

Que ha pasado ?


----------



## la_trotona (15 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> En logística conozco ya dos empresas de transporte en frio en Mercamadrid que sus dueños han cerrado. En una de ellas el jefe ha hecho un sinpa para con su empleados.
> 
> Tampoco es que fueran empresas muy grandes a nivel nacional pero empleaban bastante personal.



Pues sí que estamos buenos. ¿Es que las grandes empresas cada vez tienen más empresas propias de logística como mercadona?


----------



## anduriña (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Por lo que veo, eres administrador concursal, si no yerro. Yo llevo las 2 oportunidades [ BEPI de p físicas] entre otras cosas
> 
> Pregunto:
> 
> ...



Para nada. Soy funcionario -pero tengo acceso a los datos de concursos de una región entera de forma tangencial por cuestiones de trabajo. Por eso ves que soy tan cauto con los nombres -porque manejo información que todavía no es pública.

Hay un problema con los datos de los concursos. Y es que cada vez más gente sin actividad económica recurre a ellos para quitarse deudas. Pero también reflejan un problema añadido. Hay una parte de la población que se está quedando atrás y sólo puede tirar de ayudas, préstamos o infrasalarios.

De lo otro que me preguntas, yo aprecio un repunte de concursos en CLM. A ver que pasa en las próximas semanas.


----------



## cohynetes (15 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Últimamente escribes poco
> 
> Que ha pasado ?



Pase una fase de depresión ante la que se nos viene encima según leo por aquí.
He preferido desconectar


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (15 May 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Pase una fase de depresión ante la que se nos viene encima según leo por aquí.
> He preferido desconectar



Piensa que vas a ver todo volverse como un calcetín 

Lo que está ahora arriba estará abajo

Lo que creias imposible sera lo mas posible posible

Tiene su parte entretenida que dirían los chinos


----------



## 11kjuan (15 May 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> En logística y farma son empleados de las sociedades (es decir, personas físicas sin actividad económica. Son sectores donde se cobra mal (sí, en farmacia hay laboratorios que pagan mal). La gente no tiene asideras y ante cualquier problema se van a concurso de acreedores.
> 
> Que conste que en transporte de carretera me han llegado un par de concursos el último mes (clave 722 en el I.A.E. de sección empresarial).
> 
> ...



Es usted de Cuenca ?
Si es así, Un saludo desde la pedanía de la Melgosa.

Y si no, pues también.

Cuenca, donde hay más sedes de empresas de logística por metro cuadadro que Iglesias.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (16 May 2022)

Las empresas alemanas alertan del deterioro económico de España y frenan sus inversiones


Una cuarta parte de los empresarios germanos congelarán o reducirán su apuesta por nuestro país en los próximos doce meses, según el barómetro de la Cámara de Comercio Alemana para España




www.abc.es


----------



## anduriña (6 Jun 2022)

lunes, 6 de junio de 2022

*Los concursos se mantienen al alza por séptimo trimestre consecutivo y aumentan un 7,9 % respecto a los presentados entre enero y marzo de 2021*
Los concursos que más crecieron en el primer trimestre del año, un 11 %, fueron los de personas físicas no empresarios presentados en los juzgados de primera instancia y primera instancia e instrucción. El total de los concursos presentados en los juzgados de lo mercantil aumentaron un 4,5 por ciento. Tres de cada cuatro lanzamientos practicados, el 68,9 por ciento, derivaron del impago del alquiler, aunque disminuyeron un 3,1 % en relación con el primer trimestre de 2021. Los lanzamientos derivados de ejecuciones hipotecarias crecieron un 8,1 por ciento. Las demandas por despido disminuyeron un 12,6 por ciento y los ERE, un 28,1 por ciento.

El número de concursos presentados en el primer trimestre de 2022, contabilizando tanto los presentados en los Juzgados de lo Mercantil como los de personas físicas registrados en los Juzgados de Primera Instancia y de Primera Instancia e Instrucción, ascendió a 5.312, lo que ha supuesto un incremento del 7,9 % respecto al mismo periodo de 2021. La cifra total de concurso mantiene una tendencia al alza desde el tercer trimestre de 2020. 






C.G.P.J - En Portada


En Portada




www.poderjudicial.es





Vamos que nos vamos.


----------



## trukutruku (6 Jun 2022)

sada dijo:


> no llegará la sangre al río.
> llevo en el foro muchos años y no será para tanto. que hay gente que se quedará por el camino? pues claro....pero como toda la vida.
> en los 60/70 no se vivía mejor...no se viajaba ni se salía a cenar, ni se compraba ropa/artilugios varios a cada minuto. No se cambiaba de coche cada poco y un largo etc.
> 
> quizás si estamos ante un cambio de modelo en algunos temas y puede que los recursos no sean tan infinitos como algunos se pensaban...



No tiene nada que ver con si los recursos son finitos o infinitos.
Tiene mas que ver en que la comunidad internacional es cada vez menos internacional y menos grande, que hay 2 grandes facciones economicas y somos peones sacrificables a manos de las elites usanas. Y que ademas estamos en el bando perdedor.

Deberia resonaros en la cabeza la frase de biden. Whatever it takes (a los uropedos).


----------



## ruvigri (6 Jun 2022)

Hoy me han comunicado un proveedor que cierra a final de mes. Tiene trabajo pero lleva tiempo sin sacar jornal para las horas que rema. 

Los costes de la electricidad de los que depende mucho le han dado la puntilla.

7 remeros al paro.


----------



## anduriña (6 Jun 2022)

ruvigri dijo:


> Hoy me han comunicado un proveedor que cierra a final de mes. Tiene trabajo pero lleva tiempo sin sacar jornal para las horas que rema.
> 
> Los costes de la electricidad de los que depende mucho le han dado la puntilla.
> 
> 7 remeros al paro.



¿Qué sector?

Castilla la Mancha ha bajado el ritmo de concursos presentados estas dos últimas semanas.


----------



## frangelico (7 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Sector Transporte. Logistica B2B y B2C. Courier. Direccion comercial.
> 
> Jodido, Sube todo. Pero todo, lo del gasoil ya no tiene nombre. Los costes se disparan y a los clientes les hemos subido el IPC pero cada vez sacan menos, todo se apaga. La competencia sigue siendo feroz y Correos nos esta dando la puntilla con su competencia desleal, le da igual que lo multen con decenas de millones porque el estado lo paga sin problemas, lo saca de un bolsillo y se lo mete en otro.
> 
> ...



Jaja. El Zouk o el Loob , curioso concepto de puticlub al que llevas la puta puesta y suele ser empleada o subordinada, durante mucho tiempo buen negocio porque se pasa a gastos de empresa. En esas piscinas y habitaciones enciendes una linterna ultravioleta y ves manchurrones hasta en los techos.


----------



## Azote87 (7 Jun 2022)

Llevo no mucho tiempo pero en construcción los impagos van para arriba que se las pelan , la obra se está parando , nadie quiere saber nada de construir .

Aseguradoras están empezando a reducir crédito a todo Dios .

Y competidores con plantillas de decenas de empleados muy nerviosos ya alguno haciendo barbaridades con márgenes y clientes que solo tienen una salida : mandarlos al cementerio

Algunas tienen el mismo camino que otros acabaron sepultados en el 2008 por vender a toda costa y a quien sea


----------



## frangelico (7 Jun 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Llevo no mucho tiempo pero en construcción los impagos van para arriba que se las pelan , la obra se está parando , nadie quiere saber nada de construir .
> 
> Aseguradoras están empezando a reducir crédito a todo Dios .
> 
> ...



Tengo un amigo constructor también jodido. Está peleando con la Comunidad de Madrid modificados por bastante importe y si no los consigue prefiere concursar una de sus sociedades (y si los logra dice que en todo caso liquidarán más adelante esa sociedad) y se dedicará a obras pequeñas con mejor margen en lugar de, como ahora, estar en varias obras de ocho cifras para administraciones diversas y últimamente en VPO municipal también. Como los precios están tan locos ya no se puede planificar nada y al final van a sobrevivir las grandes.


----------



## greg_house (7 Jun 2022)

En este país no funciona nada , pero Llevamos así 20’años. 

Estamos en los últimos años de que esto se vaya a la mierda ¿como? Ni idea
Pero esta claro que el motor está gripado.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Jun 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos por los aportes que estáis escribiendo.
Otro sector que las está pasando canutas es el de los grandes multicines. Primero sufrieron con el descenso paulatino de usuarios por las plataformas tipo Netflix, después vino el bajón de la pandemia y ahora toca echar el cierre, que es lo que ha pasado con los mayores multicines de mi provincia.

Por cierto, a diferencia de lo que sucedió entre 2008 y 2013, (cuando el guano estaba mayormente centrado en el sur de Europa), esta vez en muchos países serdelucistas tampoco deben estar como para tirar cohetes. Seguramente en los países del norte con las economías más robustas también debe haber ahora mismo muchas empresas en la cuerda floja.
Los foros equivalentes a Burbuja en muchos otros países también deben estar echando humo ahora mismo.

Añado por último una cosa que en el foro leí hace tiempo, y es que cuando en una gran ciudad se inicia la construcción de grandes rascacielos, cuando éstos son finalizados toca crisis de las gordas. En Madrid tuvimos el ejemplo de las cuatro torres de La Castellana que se finalizaron por los pelos a finales de 2007 cuando petó la burbuja del ladrillo. Ahora está pasando lo mismo con la quinta torre de La Castellana que se ha construido en los últimos tres años; ha sido llegar a su fin y gestarse una nueva crisis en el sector de la construcción


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

el ECI va a vender un monton de tiendas donde curro esta en venta y segun parece muy proxima.
se viene un gran ere en el ECI.


----------



## frangelico (7 Jun 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por los aportes que estáis escribiendo.
> Otro sector que las está pasando canutas es el de los grandes multicines. Primero sufrieron con el descenso paulatino de usuarios por las plataformas tipo Netflix, después vino el bajón de la pandemia y ahora toca echar el cierre, que es lo que ha pasado con los mayores multicines de mi provincia.
> 
> Por cierto, a diferencia de lo que sucedió entre 2008 y 2013, (cuando el guano estaba mayormente centrado en el sur de Europa), esta vez en muchos países serdelucistas tampoco deben estar como para tirar cohetes. Seguramente en los países del norte con las economías más robustas también debe haber ahora mismo muchas empresas en la cuerda floja.
> ...



Si. Es una pena pero la Operación Castellana Norte no se va a hacer o quedará al ralentí muchos años. Suerte tendremos si al menos se hace la parte fundamental, que es una estación decente en Chamartín (que va a ser la cabecera de la AV a todo lo que va de Valencia a Almería, ademas de Salamanca y el arco del Miño al Bidasoa), la losa ajardinada que cubrirá las vias y la reforma de los nudos carreteros o la estación de autobuses subterránea. Ya las torres las veo más dudosas o al menos irán muy despacio.


----------



## Pirro (7 Jun 2022)

Se han mencionado “elevados” niveles de empleo y un elenco de sectores que parecen ir bien. Todo servicios, todo enfocado en gasto ocioso de personas ociosas y les queda uno o dos años hasta el guano, no más.

Por más pasta que se vuelque en forma de pagas y empleo público, el consumo interno acaba cayendo porque la realidad es tozuda y mi sueldo paga un 40% menos de gasoil que hace un año. Los procesos económicos hacen que temporalmente el palo se note de forma notoria en la gasolinera y más limitada en otros bienes y servicios, pero si no baja el precio de la energía -spoiler, no lo hará salvo guerra/colapso- por cojones el poder adquisitivo de todos caerá, haciendo que hasta los funcis ociosos tresmileuristas tengan que apretarse el cinturón. 

Cuando eso pase, se destruirán empresas y empleo a niveles nunca vistos, caerá la capacidad extractiva del Estado para mantener la rueda girando, llegarán los recortes y bueno, según los que dirigen el mundo, seremos felices.


----------



## RNSX (7 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> pero si no baja el precio de la energía -spoiler, no lo hará salvo guerra/colapso-




Altos precios de la energia provocan recesiones y las recesiones hacen que baje la demanda y por tanto los precios de la energia; mira lo que hace la gráfica del petroleo en 2008 y luego en 2012


----------



## Alguien random (7 Jun 2022)

Por muy mal que pinte todo, nos hemos visto en unas mucho muuuucho peores y aquí el sol sigue saliendo todos los días por el este y poniéndose por el oeste.

Los pusilánimes se quedarán en el camino, siempre ha sido así y siempre será. El que sabe buscarse la vida saldrá adelante, como siempre.

A veces me sorprende la cantidad de lloros que hay en este foro. Se supone que aquí la gente es espabilada, y sin embargo parecen niñitas llorando porque su hermano mayor les ha quitado la muñeca. Apretad el esfínter, agachaos, mojaos el culo y a coger peces.


----------



## Gorkako (7 Jun 2022)

Es ud un mentiroso!! me ha dicho xiquecharo que esto está on fire!


----------



## Gorkako (7 Jun 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> lunes, 6 de junio de 2022
> 
> *Los concursos se mantienen al alza por séptimo trimestre consecutivo y aumentan un 7,9 % respecto a los presentados entre enero y marzo de 2021*
> Los concursos que más crecieron en el primer trimestre del año, un 11 %, fueron los de personas físicas no empresarios presentados en los juzgados de primera instancia y primera instancia e instrucción. El total de los concursos presentados en los juzgados de lo mercantil aumentaron un 4,5 por ciento. Tres de cada cuatro lanzamientos practicados, el 68,9 por ciento, derivaron del impago del alquiler, aunque disminuyeron un 3,1 % en relación con el primer trimestre de 2021. Los lanzamientos derivados de ejecuciones hipotecarias crecieron un 8,1 por ciento. Las demandas por despido disminuyeron un 12,6 por ciento y los ERE, un 28,1 por ciento.
> ...



qué chuli todo


----------



## Ebonycontractor (7 Jun 2022)

El OP podria decir a que se decica su empresa y tal... y editarlo en el mensaje original para que la gente no tenga que preguntarselo 100 veces...


----------



## K-KABOOM (8 Jun 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> El OP podria decir a que se decica su empresa y tal... y editarlo en el mensaje original para que la gente no tenga que preguntarselo 100 veces...



Buenas tardes, me levanto todos los días a las 05.15 horas y regreso a casa el mejor de los días a las 19.00, ahora estoy comiendo y me ha dado por mirar (que suelo currar),

Dime que hace falta decir, y estaré encantado, pero abrí el hilo un día que estaba en casa por temas personales de una de mis hijas pequeñas

Lo iba mirando, pero hacía días que estaba apagado , en cuanto tenga un rato os pongo al día de mis datos

S2


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (8 Jun 2022)

RNSX dijo:


> Altos precios de la energia provocan recesiones y las recesiones hacen que baje la demanda y por tanto los precios de la energia; mira lo que hace la gráfica del petroleo en 2008 y luego en 2012



Bajara la demanda, pero no los precios
No a niveles de antes de la subida
Me apuesto algo que así sera


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (8 Jun 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Por muy mal que pinte todo, nos hemos visto en unas mucho muuuucho peores y aquí el sol sigue saliendo todos los días por el este y poniéndose por el oeste.
> 
> Los pusilánimes se quedarán en el camino, siempre ha sido así y siempre será. El que sabe buscarse la vida saldrá adelante, como siempre.
> 
> A veces me sorprende la cantidad de lloros que hay en este foro. Se supone que aquí la gente es espabilada, y sin embargo parecen niñitas llorando porque su hermano mayor les ha quitado la muñeca. Apretad el esfínter, agachaos, mojaos el culo y a coger peces.



Esta vez es diferente, ya verás


----------



## sada (10 Jun 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Por muy mal que pinte todo, nos hemos visto en unas mucho muuuucho peores y aquí el sol sigue saliendo todos los días por el este y poniéndose por el oeste.
> 
> Los pusilánimes se quedarán en el camino, siempre ha sido así y siempre será. El que sabe buscarse la vida saldrá adelante, como siempre.
> 
> A veces me sorprende la cantidad de lloros que hay en este foro. Se supone que aquí la gente es espabilada, y sin embargo parecen niñitas llorando porque su hermano mayor les ha quitado la muñeca. Apretad el esfínter, agachaos, mojaos el culo y a coger peces.



tal cual. Yo acabo de firmar dos compraventas esta semana.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jun 2022)

Maximum Derroition


----------



## anduriña (24 Jun 2022)

Y, sin embargo, hay cosas que siguen moviéndose. Inmobiliario en BCN. De esta semana:









Frey compra el centro comercial Finestrelles a Equilis por 127 millones de euros


El fondo francés Frey ha comprado el centro comercial Finestrelles, ubicado en Esplugues de Llobregat (Barcelona), a Equilis. La operación se ha cerrado por 127,5 millones de euros




www.expansion.com













Zurich compra un edificio de oficinas en el distrito 22@ por 15 millones


El 22@ se mantiene como la plaza favorita para los grandes inversores institucionales, como aseguradoras y fondos de pensiones. Zurich acaba de firmar la compra de una promoción de




www.expansion.com





O la entrada de Uriach en Rumanía.









Uriach crece un 42% y entra en Rumanía con la compra de Medimow


Uriach tiene como gran objetivo de crecimiento en los últimos años entrar en Francia con una adquisición relevante, pero la fuerte competencia del capital riesgo ha impedido consum




www.expansion.com


----------



## frangelico (24 Jun 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, hay cosas que siguen moviéndose. Inmobiliario en BCN. De esta semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre hay un fin de fiesta apoteósico


Recordemos que la burbuja arranca con Aznar pero el grueso de la deuda y casi todos los fallidos son de la era ZP.

Se toma prestado a lo loco y, al menos en 2008, la autoridad monetaria alienta esa carrera seguramente por orden del gobierno. El dinero ajeno es para quemarlo sin mirar atrás.


----------



## jaguarxjr (24 Jun 2022)

La situación que estamos vivíendo me recuerda al fin de fiesta de los años 2007/2008. En esos años todo se vendía, había burbuja que parecía no tener fin y la gente como si nada. Otros avisaban, pero no era escuchados.
Luego llegó la crisis y sabemos lo que pasó.
Ahora, de nuevo la misma situación y gente que está avisando, pero todo disparado.
Eso sí, hoy hay diferencias con la anterior situación:
- Inflación
- Falta de materias primas


----------



## anduriña (17 Jul 2022)

Actualizo con la situación de concursos de acreedores en Castilla la Mancha para satisfacer la curiosidad de @Ajoporro -contesto en este hilo, para que no sea una retahíla de hilos sin ningún interés para nadie. 

Las últimas semanas están mucho más tranquilas. Sólo se está moviendo la cosa con concursos de la zona oeste de Guadalajara (Cabanillas del Campo, Alovera, Trillo, etc.). 

No sé si es porque en los juzgados están de vacaciones. Pero esto es lo que hay.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (17 Jul 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Actualizo con la situación de concursos de acreedores en Castilla la Mancha para satisfacer la curiosidad de @Ajoporro -contesto en este hilo, para que no sea una retahíla de hilos sin ningún interés para nadie.
> 
> Las últimas semanas están mucho más tranquilas. Sólo se está moviendo la cosa con concursos de la zona oeste de Guadalajara (Cabanillas del Campo, Alovera, Trillo, etc.).
> 
> No sé si es porque en los juzgados están de vacaciones. Pero esto es lo que hay.



@anduriña 

¿Se acabó la moratoria de concurso de acreedores el 30 de Junio o se ha ampliado?. Ya me pierdo con tantas medidas anti crisis del Gobierno Central. 

Vivimos en España en una gran ficción contable desde 2012. El día que se acabe. Seremos Sri Lanka a lo grande. Quien gobierne tendrá que exiliarse si no quiere morir. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajoporro (17 Jul 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Actualizo con la situación de concursos de acreedores en Castilla la Mancha para satisfacer la curiosidad de @Ajoporro -contesto en este hilo, para que no sea una retahíla de hilos sin ningún interés para nadie.
> 
> Las últimas semanas están mucho más tranquilas. Sólo se está moviendo la cosa con concursos de la zona oeste de Guadalajara (Cabanillas del Campo, Alovera, Trillo, etc.).
> 
> No sé si es porque en los juzgados están de vacaciones. Pero esto es lo que hay.



Me imagino que irá por sectores. Apuesto por el sector del transporte, el primero en caer. Industria alimentaria puede ser el segundo o el primero. Ya me dicen que algunas cadenas d supermercados, de esas que han crecido un huevo en muy poco tiempo, y a base de deuda, van a caer como chinches .. ¿sabéis..? .. esas que son de Valencia, por ejemplo y han abierto tiendas en extremadura o galicia . o aquella s otras que son del norte y empezaron abrir tiendas en Madrid y Alicante ... ésas. Igual estoy equivocado con el nivel de deuda que tiene la economía española, pero creo que es mucha y no podrá pagarse. Si sube el precio de la energía y baja el consumo, la ostia está asegurada, todos deberán subir los precios ( deberemos) y el consumo se resentirá.

Los hosteleros están aterrados con el Otoño próximo. Dicen que cuando lleguen las primeras lluvias y fríos, la gente se meterá en sus casas y no saldrán ni pa comprar el pan ( bueno, el pan sí), no llenaran terrazas ni restaurantes, no harán kilómetros para ir a una gran superficie a hacer la compra del mes, lo comprarán todo en el supermercado o tienda que tengan más cerca ( precio del combustible manda). Algunos me sugieren que esperan que la gente se confine voluntariamente, estará todo tan caro que les dará miedo salir a gastar nada. Si el tiempo acompaña y es frío y lluvioso ... el acabose ..


----------



## anduriña (17 Jul 2022)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> @anduriña
> 
> ¿Se acabó la moratoria de concurso de acreedores el 30 de Junio o se ha ampliado?. Ya me pierdo con tantas medidas anti crisis del Gobierno Central.
> 
> ...



Si te digo la verdad, no tengo ni idea. Yo me dedico a fiscal y bastante tengo.

De la parte concursal sólo sé el número de concursos y quienes concursan en CLM, con todos sus datos económicos. Pero es una cosa absolutamente tangencial de mi trabajo.



Ajoporro dijo:


> Me imagino que irá por sectores. Apuesto por el sector del transporte, el primero en caer. Industria alimentaria puede ser el segundo o el primero. Ya me dicen que algunas cadenas d supermercados, de esas que han crecido un huevo en muy poco tiempo, y a base de deuda, van a caer como chinches .. ¿sabéis..? .. esas que son de Valencia, por ejemplo y han abierto tiendas en extremadura o galicia . o aquella s otras que son del norte y empezaron abrir tiendas en Madrid y Alicante ... ésas. Igual estoy equivocado con el nivel de deuda que tiene la economía española, pero creo que es mucha y no podrá pagarse. Si sube el precio de la energía y baja el consumo, la ostia está asegurada, todos deberán subir los precios ( deberemos) y el consumo se resentirá.
> 
> Los hosteleros están aterrados con el Otoño próximo. Dicen que cuando lleguen las primeras lluvias y fríos, la gente se meterá en sus casas y no saldrán ni pa comprar el pan ( bueno, el pan sí), no llenaran terrazas ni restaurantes, no harán kilómetros para ir a una gran superficie a hacer la compra del mes, lo comprarán todo en el supermercado o tienda que tengan más cerca ( precio del combustible manda). Algunos me sugieren que esperan que la gente se confine voluntariamente, estará todo tan caro que les dará miedo salir a gastar nada. Si el tiempo acompaña y es frío y lluvioso ... el acabose ..



Yo no te digo que no pero los datos que yo te doy son reales, de toda la región de CLM. Aunque a mí me llega la información más tarde que a los juzgados. Hubo hace dos meses un incremento fuerte de concursos, con empresas relativamente grandes en CLM quebrando pero ahora ha bajado el ritmo.

Hay cierto incremento en lo que va de año en transportistas (pero autónomos o pequeñas sociedades). No obstante, nada exagerado.

Si hay un repunte, lo contaré aquí, como he hecho últimamente.


----------



## anduriña (5 Ago 2022)

Acaba de ir a concurso un grupo en Castilla la Mancha que factura entre 40 y 60 millones de euros (no puedo ser más preciso).

Es una empresa importante. Debe haber bastantes proveedores con impagos y al menos un centenar de trabajadores con nóminas sin pagar.

Si no me falla la memoria, es la mayor quiebra en la región en los últimos cinco años.

P.S.: en prensa no hay nada, es asombroso. Deben estar esperando a que les manden una nota de prensa.


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 Ago 2022)

Llevo tiempo sin forear, estamos luchando duramente pero la cosa esta complicada

Os haré un informe detallado en cuanto tenga un momento

Pero os avanzo que nosotros preparamos un ERE para 21 personas en total en mis empresas

S2


----------



## Azote87 (6 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Acaba de ir a concurso un grupo en Castilla la Mancha que factura entre 40 y 60 millones de euros (no puedo ser más preciso).
> 
> Es una empresa importante. Debe haber bastantes proveedores con impagos y al menos un centenar de trabajadores con nóminas sin pagar.
> 
> ...



Creo que al gobierno , que como bien sabes controla todo y lo que se pone o no , no interesan este tipo de noticias al público .

El efecto sería bastante malo y demoledor para el ejecutivo


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Creo que al gobierno , que como bien sabes controla todo y lo que se pone o no , no interesan este tipo de noticias al público .
> 
> El efecto sería bastante malo y demoledor para el ejecutivo



Ahí se ve entonces la calidad de nuestra prnesa, dispuesta a callar lo que no conviene.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Ago 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Se mueve dinero cercano a la impresora, ya te digo yo, que los currelas currelas las están pasando canutas para pagar sus gastos
> 
> El *número* de trabajadores al servicio de las Administraciones Públicas tiene un importante peso en nuestro país. En enero de 2020, el *número de funcionarios en España* era de 2.597.712, incluyendo el personal que trabaja tanto en la administración central como autonómica y local, así como en las universidades



¿2.597.712? ¿No andaban ya por los 3.250.000? ¡Poco me parece!


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Ago 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Llevo tiempo sin forear, estamos luchando duramente pero la cosa esta complicada
> 
> Os haré un informe detallado en cuanto tenga un momento
> 
> ...



¿21 de cuantos?


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿2.597.712? ¿No andaban ya por los 3.250.000? ¡Poco me parece!



Hay una doble contabilidad extraña en ese mundo. El MAP da una cifra y la EPA 800k más y así llevamos décadas sin que nadie se inmute.ahora, su ea cierta la cifra del MaP entonces el salario medio en el sector público supera los 40k


----------



## Gorrino (6 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Llevamos desde 2008 asi, sigo viendo las terrazas llenas y paguiteros por todos lados, cuando haya hambre y miseria ya habra una revolucion, mientras tanto, no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> Que tu empresa Paco Mierda cierre es lo normal, no hay pleno empleo desde la muerte del Caudillo, asi que, no se de que os extrañais de que "hay paro" "las empresas cierran".
> 
> A ver, habeis visto la tasa de paro en España desde que estamos en memocracia, en los 80 con Felipe Gonzalez aun estabamos peor y no paso absolutamente NADA, asi que, empezad a cambiar el chip, aceptad que vivis en un ShitHole o piraos.



Yo tengo compañeros que emigraron en los noventa a Holanda y dicen lo mismo.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (7 Ago 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo tengo compañeros que emigraron en los noventa a Holanda y dicen lo mismo.



De mi generacion hubo migraciones a Holanda y Canada (que yo recuerde), yo cuando entro la democracia conoci eso de estar "en paro" y ver que ibas a los poligonos Paco Mierda y no te contrataban o te contrataban en fraude como aprendiz y cosas así, para mi, este sistema al menos en España no ha funcionado, razones, que las discutan los politologos, pero esto es una mierda.

Aqui en democracia hemos considerado una cifra de paro del 10% como un "exito" en un pais normal, un 10% se considera un desempleado elevado.

Ya eso lo dice todo, un desempleo aceptable esta por debajo del 7% y un desempleado muy bueno seria por debajo del 5


----------



## anduriña (7 Ago 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Creo que al gobierno , que como bien sabes controla todo y lo que se pone o no , no interesan este tipo de noticias al público .
> 
> El efecto sería bastante malo y demoledor para el ejecutivo





frangelico dijo:


> Ahí se ve entonces la calidad de nuestra prnesa, dispuesta a callar lo que no conviene.



Yo no creo que sea un problema aquí de censura. Creo que la cosa va por otro sitio.

Me explico: la sociedad es una de las más grandes de su provincia (y no os cuento más, fijaos en que no he dicho ni el sector por prudencia y, si alguien me pone un privado sobre esto, no le voy a contestar). Pero al estar en Castilla la Mancha, hace que el único medio de que alguien acceda a la noticia sea el juzgado de la provincia que lleva el concurso. Tangencialmente puede haber unas veinte personas de fuera pero no van (vamos o por lo menos no deberíamos) a filtrar la noticia. Aunque en este caso, como digo, tiene que haber muchos trabajadores y proveedores afectados.

Entonces, ¿qué sucede? Que el único medio no público que puede cubrir la noticia es uno de los periódicos de Méndez Pozo (La Tribuna de...). Y si los periodistas de allí no quieren sacar la noticia por algún motivo, se acabó. Es decir, no afecta a Madrid y no existe. Sencillamente.

Alternativamente, por poner un ejemplo para que se entienda, el otro día estaba viendo la presentación a los accionistas de Técnicas Reunidas (sí, tengo acciones, que nadie se ría) y estaban hablando de que les habían contratado para llevar a cabo un proyecto de hidrógeno bastante grande en España: Hydeal. Yo estaba asombrado porque no había oído hablar siquiera de él. Pero el problema se plantea en los mismos términos que os señalaba anteriormente. No afecta a Madrid. El proyecto es éste:









Un gasoducto entre León y Gijón para convertir a la provincia en motor del 'hidrógeno verde'


HyDeal busca sumar a Arcelor y Fertiberia otros consumidores en el norte de España y quiere dar salida a su hidrógeno | Prevé dos gasoductos, uno que llegue a Asturias d




www.leonoticias.com





Por si alguien no sabe quien es Méndez Pozo:



Con esto cierro la digresión, que estamos desviando el hilo.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> De mi generacion hubo migraciones a Holanda y Canada (que yo recuerde), yo cuando entro la democracia conoci eso de estar "en paro" y ver que ibas a los poligonos Paco Mierda y no te contrataban o te contrataban en fraude como aprendiz y cosas así, para mi, este sistema al menos en España no ha funcionado, razones, que las discutan los politologos, pero esto es una mierda.
> 
> Aqui en democracia hemos considerado una cifra de paro del 10% como un "exito" en un pais normal, un 10% se considera un desempleado elevado.
> 
> Ya eso lo dice todo, un desempleo aceptable esta por debajo del 7% y un desempleado muy bueno seria por debajo del 5



Yo creo que la única provincia que ha mantenido unas cifras de desempleo aceptables es Barcelona y en tiempos de crisis ligeramente por encima del 10%. He vivido en Canarias, Guipúzcoa y soy de cerca de Madrid y actualmente vivo en Barcelona, así creo que puedo hablar. 

Me gustaría largarme de España a un país económicamente próspero como Dinamarca, Islandia, Suiza o Alemania.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Ago 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Me imagino que irá por sectores. Apuesto por el sector del transporte, el primero en caer. Industria alimentaria puede ser el segundo o el primero. Ya me dicen que algunas cadenas d supermercados, de esas que han crecido un huevo en muy poco tiempo, y a base de deuda, van a caer como chinches .. ¿sabéis..? .. esas que son de Valencia, por ejemplo y han abierto tiendas en extremadura o galicia . o aquella s otras que son del norte y empezaron abrir tiendas en Madrid y Alicante ... ésas. Igual estoy equivocado con el nivel de deuda que tiene la economía española, pero creo que es mucha y no podrá pagarse. Si sube el precio de la energía y baja el consumo, la ostia está asegurada, todos deberán subir los precios ( deberemos) y el consumo se resentirá.
> 
> Los hosteleros están aterrados con el Otoño próximo. Dicen que cuando lleguen las primeras lluvias y fríos, la gente se meterá en sus casas y no saldrán ni pa comprar el pan ( bueno, el pan sí), no llenaran terrazas ni restaurantes, no harán kilómetros para ir a una gran superficie a hacer la compra del mes, lo comprarán todo en el supermercado o tienda que tengan más cerca ( precio del combustible manda). Algunos me sugieren que esperan que la gente se confine voluntariamente, estará todo tan caro que les dará miedo salir a gastar nada. Si el tiempo acompaña y es frío y lluvioso ... el acabose ..



Hablamos de la posible caída de Mercarroña y de Orroski

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elepwr (7 Ago 2022)

en mi startup de sector transporte con rondas de financiacion millonarias y todo ese circo, de 150 a 60 empleados

dicen que es para centrarse en lo que hacemos bien pero me extraña


----------



## anduriña (8 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Acaba de ir a concurso un grupo en Castilla la Mancha que factura entre 40 y 60 millones de euros (no puedo ser más preciso).
> 
> Es una empresa importante. Debe haber bastantes proveedores con impagos y al menos un centenar de trabajadores con nóminas sin pagar.
> 
> ...



Actualizo, porque Google ya lo indica en las búsquedas.








La sociedad se llama Serintra de Cuenca S.L.

Sector transporte. Era la séptima sociedad por facturación de la provincia de Cuenca. 52 millones de facturación en 2020.

P.S.: hoy ha entrado otra sociedad de carpintería. Alrededor de 5 millones de facturación. A concurso hace unos diez días.


----------



## Azote87 (8 Ago 2022)

Yo en mi sector zona sur , según proveedores ( a veces mienten con los que deja de comprar, pero no creo ) , hay una empresa de unos 20M de € que tiene los días contados .La subida de tipos se la va a terminar de cargar , Si es verdad que de hacer el indio con márgenes y operaciones por rappel este año están en nivel alto de precios respecto a la competencia

Por otro lado , el tema construcción según me cuentan amigos , está con el freno echado , a estos precios muchos se han plantado . No se que pasará pero no me gusta nada como empieza a oler ya esto y no estamos en octubre


----------



## Azote87 (8 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Actualizo, porque Google ya lo indica en las búsquedas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150121
> ...



La compañía Serintra de Cuenca, especializada en grupaje en frío de frutas, verduras y hortalizas, crece a un ritmo superior al 11% con el objetivo puesto en afianzar su red de almacenes en mercados de abastecimiento españoles, mayoritariamente.

Esto es de alimarket.


Frutas con consumo en picado ? Combustibles ? , A saber


----------



## anduriña (8 Ago 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> La compañía Serintra de Cuenca, especializada en grupaje en frío de frutas, verduras y hortalizas, crece a un ritmo superior al 11% con el objetivo puesto en afianzar su red de almacenes en mercados de abastecimiento españoles, mayoritariamente.
> 
> Esto es de alimarket.
> 
> ...



Esa noticia debe ser de 2021. Es un sector con márgenes estrechos. 

Que pregunten si no en Transportes Souto.


----------



## Azote87 (8 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Esa noticia debe ser de 2021. Es un sector con márgenes estrechos.
> 
> Que pregunten si no en Transportes Souto.



Abril 2021 .


----------



## Azote87 (8 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Esa noticia debe ser de 2021. Es un sector con márgenes estrechos.
> 
> Que pregunten si no en Transportes Souto.



No sabía nada de estos, en mis juventudes trabajé en un almacén , y era con diferencia la peor compañía , de 100 bultos por ponerte un ejemplo 50 venían reventados y da gracias que aparecieran todos . Días que faltaban unos pocos, abrían los Palets….no se como va el tema de seguros en ese sector pero de primas tendrían que pagar una millonada . Otra cosa que me contaban de la competencia es que tenían gente malísima y pagaban fatal ( vaya la tónica en ese sector ). 

Pero era llegar “el de souto” y ponernos a temblar todos . Encima con los pobres choferes pregonando que no se le pusiera que los bultos iban reventaos que lo despedían ,Los camiones a veces parecian los de los malacatones . No se si es a nivel nacional pero esa delegación era un jodido desastre


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Ago 2022)

Esperemos que la subida de tipos se cargue por lo menos a la mitad de empresas zombie..


----------



## anduriña (28 Ago 2022)

Voy a actualizar. Estas últimas semanas está todo muy parado.

Apenas han entrado concursos de acreedores de Castilla la Mancha de los juzgados. No sé si en los juzgados se han ido de vacaciones o están todos esperando a la nueva ley, pero esto es lo que está sucediendo. Agosto es un mes inhábil así que...

Podría inventarme una historia pero no va mucho conmigo.


----------



## K-KABOOM (28 Ago 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Voy a actualizar. Estas últimas semanas está todo muy parado.
> 
> Apenas han entrado concursos de acreedores de Castilla la Mancha de los juzgados. No sé si en los juzgados se han ido de vacaciones o están todos esperando a la nueva ley, pero esto es lo que está sucediendo. Agosto es un mes inhábil así que...
> 
> Podría inventarme una historia pero no va mucho conmigo.



Todos andamos de vacaciones es lo normal, tu información es muy valiosa, por favor sigue informando

Mucha gracias


----------



## K-KABOOM (6 Sep 2022)

Buenos socios

Voy a poner mi parte de guerra y de víctimas...

Después de las merecidas vacaciones y como ya os dije teníamos intención de hacer un ERTE, pues hemos tomado la decisión finalmente de preparar el concurso voluntario en una de nuestras empresa y trasladas la otra a unas nuevas instalaciones.

El incremento de los costes nos hace finalmente tirar la toalla, ahora que podemos vamos a engrosar las listas de los no exitosos.

Buena suerte con todo, os iré leyendo pero forear poco me vienen meses muy complicados y no estaré de humor para contestar en el foro, cualquier comentario que sea interesante por privado y os intentaré contestar.

Un abrazo a todos

Saludos!!!!!

P.D: Seguiremos haciendo negocios pero no con 25 trabajadores a nuestra espalda.... es duro pero no podemos más


----------



## jota1971 (6 Sep 2022)

Bueno pues ya estamos como el año pasado subiendo precios y preveyendo falta de materias primas, el encarecimiento de la electricidad está disparando todas las materias primas y transformados to the moon.....venga otra ronda....que cansino.....con este otro empujon cuando llegue al consumidor alla para Octubre-Noviembre nos vamos al 15% oficial , 20-25% real.....que pasada....


----------



## DonCrisis (6 Sep 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Buenos socios
> 
> Voy a poner mi parte de guerra y de víctimas...
> 
> ...



Espero de todo corazón que podáis subsistir con la otra empresa.

Es increíble la sangría industrial que están causando. La falta de gas se está llevando todo por delante. Y primero es la industria pero después caerá todo en cadena.

Yo estoy con empresa industrial con bastante demanda eléctrica y nos está haciendo daño esto... Y lo que queda.

Lo dicho, ánimo y a luchar.

Ps. Ignoro el tema en la calle, pero si hay movilizaciones en España, estaría bien que alguien las ponga aquí. Todos los empleados de mi empresa estaremos donde sea para apretar como empiezan a hacer en Europa.


----------



## K-KABOOM (6 Sep 2022)

Joder joder joder

Acabo de hablar con mi abogada por fin!!!!!!, lo que me ha dicho es que ha llegado ayer de Vacaciones y que tiene una verdadera avalancha de empresas como la mia... todas quieren cerrar...

Es solo una anotación, aún sigue vigente durante 4 meses el impedimento de forzar una quiebra, nosotros vamos al concurso voluntario

El buffete es muy bueno y literalmente me ha dicho que está flipando

S2 y ataros los machos


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (6 Sep 2022)

Un conocido con una fruteria en Barcelona cierra, 5 trabajadores a la calle está arto de trabajar como un burro. Una chica que conozco ayer me contó que la gestoría donde trabajaba han cerrado en Julio.

Seguimos para bingo


----------



## K-KABOOM (6 Sep 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Espero de todo corazón que podáis subsistir con la otra empresa.
> 
> Es increíble la sangría industrial que están causando. La falta de gas se está llevando todo por delante. Y primero es la industria pero después caerá todo en cadena.
> 
> ...



Va a ser dificil, nos tratan como grupo empresarial y es muy probable que todo caiga como una baraja de naipes, tenemos trabajo y muchos proyectos solventes, saldremos adelante pero no con la empresa industrial, me sabe fatal por los 25 trabajadores que muchos son mayores...

Ya os iré contando of course

S2


----------



## K-KABOOM (6 Sep 2022)

ACcIO DIReCTA dijo:


> Un conocido con una fruteria en Barcelona cierra, 5 trabajadores a la calle está arto de trabajar como un burro. Una chica que conozco ayer me contó que la gestoría donde trabajaba han cerrado en Julio.
> 
> Seguimos para bingo



Ya salió un capo de la distribución diciendo que la subida brutal de alimentación ha forzado la compra a las familias de lo más esencial, vamos que ni Danones ni marcas, se está tirando de lo más económico posible

Nota mental, ahí hay un nicho en productos de limpieza muy baratos que se podrían ir vendiendo ya casi puerta por puerta

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## gester (6 Sep 2022)

Comercio, no se vende una mierda.


----------



## K-KABOOM (6 Sep 2022)

gester dijo:


> Comercio, no se vende una mierda.



Sabes lo que hemos notado yo? un aumento brutal en fabricas, parece que todo el mundo esté acumulando antes de dejar de pagar...

NOsotros hemos hecho algo similar sinceramente.

S2


----------



## Azote87 (6 Sep 2022)

Sector Automocion de Objetivos al trimestre 160 coches van por 46 y el trimestre se cierra pronto. Marca Gama Superior


----------



## Charlatan (6 Sep 2022)

he tenido la visita de un jefe y queria que le sacara el curro de 2 meses en 1 mes.......la gente se cree que las cosas se hacen solas?¿?
te dejan como si fueras manco......


----------



## K-KABOOM (6 Sep 2022)

Que no baje el tema, que interesa y mucho, poner vuestras realidades 

Gracias!!!!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Sep 2022)

En mi empresa han bajado las ventas un 40% respecto a 2021.

*No hay un puto duro.*


----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

En la mía el descalabro es brutal. BRUTAL.


----------



## K-KABOOM (6 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En la mía el descalabro es brutal. BRUTAL.



Puedes dar algo mas de info? si puedes claro

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Puedes dar algo mas de info? si puedes claro
> 
> S2 y buena suerte



Los dos últimos años ventas record de 1000 (voy a poner cantidades ficticias por si acaso). Contrataciones a saco para cubrir demanda, contraofertando subidas astronómicas de salario a la gente que se quería pirar y atando los perros con longaniza.

Este año en el forecast de ventas hay 30 como mucho y eso porque los comerciales hacen un wishful thinking que no se cree nadie. Ya se habla de primer gran lote de despidos en Diciembre, pero inevitablemente tendrán que ser muchos más.

Agarraos las kalandrakas. Nosotros estamos así porque nuestros clientes están peor, entre los que no venden y los que ni siquera pueden producir. Por cierto, clientes de España y muchos de fuera con un problemón de cojones.

NO os metáis en créditos. Aseguraos de que tenéis dinero para pagar hipoteca y subsistir 3-4 años. Suerte a todos.


----------



## Francaco (6 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes, compañeros.

Empresa industrial, bienes de equipo. 

La variación interanual de la facturación a julio 2022 respecto a 2021 ha sido un 29 % superior, pero los costes de aprovisionamiento han subido un 46 % (precio acero principalmente). Se está pudiendo repercutir la subida de los costes de las MMPP, pero los demás nada de nada, como por ejemplo, la luz, combustible, actualización, alquileres al IPC, subido del IPC de los servicios auxiliares, etcétera. 

Resultado de explotación positivo pero un 81 % inferior al año pasado (comparación interanual 2022/2021).

Muy por encima de las previsiones de ventas, pero beneficio negativo (perdidas hablando en plata) debido a los costes financieros (intereses del anticipo de créditos y de los préstamos).

El gasto en embalajes (cartón para cajas) ha aumentado un 126 %, parte vendrá por precios, estimo que entre un 70-80% y lo demás por aumento de carga. El material eléctrico y el equipamiento industrial ha subido un 100 %, no puedo estimar ahora cuando es por precio y cuanto por carga.

Lo más sangrante el coste eléctrico de 100 k€ a 276 k€, un 176 % más. Se ha llevado a cabo la instalación de placas con baterías en uno de los centros, pero no deja de ser una gran subida. Industria no intensiva.

Eso a cuanto datos cuantitativos y objetivos.

Los bancos están tranquilos, todavía no han llamado para ver que tal el verano y eso (llamada de cortesía) y preguntar por las necesidades que surjan. No sé qué pensar si los han echado (el rojo, azul y el Dell) o están hasta arriba con los marrones propios de septiembre añadiendo la situación de los ICOS (el rojo comento antes del verano que está temiéndolo, mucho crédito ICOS con re-renovación han entrado en una especie de pre-fallidos)

Empresas de crédito (CESCE, Atradius, CyC) demasiado tranquilas.

Ya iremos comentando las novedades que pudieran surgir.

Un saludo y buena suerte! Para cualquier cosa estamos por aquí.


----------



## K-KABOOM (6 Sep 2022)

Francaco dijo:


> Buenas tardes, compañeros.
> 
> Empresa industrial, bienes de equipo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info

Yo creo que van a haber 3 tipologias de empresas

TIPO A: No notaran nada, por sector o por que se mueven bien cerca de la impresora
TIPO B: Como la tuya, le va bien pero ha empeorado por todo lo que has dicho
TIPO C: El resto como nosotros que vamos a pique

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## SEVEN (6 Sep 2022)

Cuando haya que salir por la mañana a buscarse el pan, pero de verdad, se acabará el postureo, la falta de valores y la superficialidad que inunda todo. Placitas, titulitos, selfies y su pm al baúl de los vergonzosos recuerdos. A doblar el lomo, ser agradecido, solidario y valiente.

Quizás recuperemos la alegría y el gozo por vivir.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Sep 2022)

Francaco dijo:


> Buenas tardes, compañeros.
> 
> Empresa industrial, bienes de equipo.
> 
> ...



Estable dentro de la gravedad. Tenéis hasta suerte.


----------



## K-KABOOM (7 Sep 2022)

Dejemos este hilo arriba que creo que es interesante

Saludos


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Sep 2022)

En el sur de Andalucía el sector construcción y de reformas va bien por ahora, y los precios de alquileres y venta de vvdas. disparatadamente altos

pero Málaga es una excepción porque ahora está de moda y está entrando dinero de fuera, lo sé

un amigo metido en el sector mayorista de bazares, me dijo que esperan este otoño un montón de cierres de bazares chinos

veamos qué pasa


----------



## Viviendo Digno (7 Sep 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Sabes lo que hemos notado yo? un aumento brutal en fabricas, parece que todo el mundo esté acumulando antes de dejar de pagar...
> 
> NOsotros hemos hecho algo similar sinceramente.
> 
> S2



Aumento en fábricas, pero se refiere a materia prima?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (7 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los dos últimos años ventas record de 1000 (voy a poner cantidades ficticias por si acaso). Contrataciones a saco para cubrir demanda, contraofertando subidas astronómicas de salario a la gente que se quería pirar y atando los perros con longaniza.
> 
> Este año en el forecast de ventas hay 30 como mucho y eso porque los comerciales hacen un wishful thinking que no se cree nadie. Ya se habla de primer gran lote de despidos en Diciembre, pero inevitablemente tendrán que ser muchos más.
> 
> ...



Sector?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (7 Sep 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Buenos socios
> 
> Voy a poner mi parte de guerra y de víctimas...
> 
> ...



Ánimo, joder.


----------



## Snowball (7 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> *En la mía e*l descalabro es brutal. BRUTAL.



Ya no Dan de sí los sobres en el PP?
El tarado gallego ha cortado en grifo?


----------



## txusky_g (7 Sep 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Sector?



Industrial.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Sep 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Los dos últimos años ventas record de 1000 (voy a poner cantidades ficticias por si acaso). Contrataciones a saco para cubrir demanda, contraofertando subidas astronómicas de salario a la gente que se quería pirar y atando los perros con longaniza.
> 
> Este año en el forecast de ventas hay 30 como mucho y eso porque los comerciales hacen un wishful thinking que no se cree nadie. Ya se habla de primer gran lote de despidos en Diciembre, pero inevitablemente tendrán que ser muchos más.
> 
> ...



Pero si sois cuatro gatos! no se que hablas de "gran lote de despidos"...


----------



## K-KABOOM (9 Sep 2022)

Upeando el hilo , si hay un hilo potente para fusionarlo que lo hagan los Mods

S2


----------



## Kirinkanka (14 Sep 2022)

Uping


----------



## Galvani (14 Sep 2022)

SEVEN dijo:


> Cuando haya que salir por la mañana a buscarse el pan, pero de verdad, se acabará el postureo, la falta de valores y la superficialidad que inunda todo. Placitas, titulitos, selfies y su pm al baúl de los vergonzosos recuerdos. A doblar el lomo, ser agradecido, solidario y valiente.
> 
> Quizás recuperemos la alegría y el gozo por vivir.



La falta de valores aquí se acentua más con las crisis. Y la solidaridad será con el de fuera. El cainismo no se quita con la necesidad, se acentúa. El individualismo y egoismo no le quitas tu con una guerra.


----------



## anduriña (26 Sep 2022)

Voy a actualizar yo con los autos de concursos de Castilla la Mancha hasta hace unos pocos días.

Están entrando bastante concursos -aunque nada desmesurado como pasó al empezar 2021, cuando entraban todos los concursos atrasados de los juzgados.

Sobre todo de personas físicas -ley de segunda oportunidad-. Sociedades menos. Mucho trabajador de logística. Por cierto, curioso, pero hace que no veo a ningún trabajador de supermercados en concurso.

Y en septiembre con los datos que tengo a día de hoy no ha caído ninguna sociedad importante este mes en la región.

Ha ido a concurso una sociedad que decenios atrás tuvo mucho nombre -ahora ya no es importante- pero como a día de hoy sigue operando según Google, aquí lo dejo.

Ha pasado igual con la empresa de productos de limpieza que os comenté hace unos meses. Parece seguir operando. Mejor así.

Detalle importante: os parecerá increíble pero apenas están entrando autónomos o PYMES del sector del transporte con camiones. Entró el otro día una sociedad pero era de paquetería. Y ya tenía el concurso preparado desde 2021 -hicieron un alzamiento de bienes de algún inmueble.


----------



## bladu (27 Sep 2022)

Habia una pagina que contabilizaba el numero de empresas abiertas y cerradas por dia mes y año, pero perdi su URL si alguien la conoce, por favor que la ponga


----------



## Azote87 (27 Sep 2022)

Bueno tengo datos de dos semanas , sector distribución construcción respecto al año pasado está ya un 30% menos este mes . Eso si este año están salvados los muebles .


----------



## MIP (27 Sep 2022)

Bienes de equipo, facturación récord en España, pero beneficio similar al año anterior por aumento de costes. Cero deuda pero apretando el ojete por si acaso se para la cosa el año que viene.


----------



## anduriña (27 Sep 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Bienes de equipo, facturación récord en España, pero beneficio similar al año anterior por aumento de costes. Cero deuda pero apretando el ojete por si acaso se para la cosa el año que viene.



Hacéis bien. Yo ya sé de alguna empresa de las muy importantes del sector industrial que empezó a sustituir a mediados de año -cuando el TTF se disparó- en hornos gas por gasóleo.

------------------------------------------------------

Voy a añadir una cosa más. Es un detalle, puede que muy tonto. Yo me dedico al derecho tributario, como sabéis algunos, y una de las principales editoriales es Lefebvre. Bueno, pues me han llamado ya dos veces este año -una en junio y otra ahora en septiembre, esta semana- para ver si compraba algún memento que iban a sacar.

Nuna me había pasado y no sé si achacarlo a que la competencia aprieta -Karnov ha comprado Wolters Kluwer y Thomson en España- o a que las ventas no van bien.



bladu dijo:


> Habia una pagina que contabilizaba el numero de empresas abiertas y cerradas por dia mes y año, pero perdi su URL si alguien la conoce, por favor que la ponga



Yo suelo mirar los datos mensuales del INE. Informa D&B también actualiza los datos de concursos. Pero creo recordar que los datos de Informa sólo se refieren a persona (físicas o jurídicas) que tienen actividad económicas.


----------



## bladu (27 Sep 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Hacéis bien. Yo ya sé de alguna empresa de las muy importantes del sector industrial que empezó a sustituir a mediados de año -cuando el TTF se disparó- en hornos gas por gasóleo.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Hola, era otra pagina. Si la encuentro la pongo


----------



## K-KABOOM (29 Sep 2022)

Buenos días os indico noticias frescas de como está el percal

Como todo el mundo sabe (del sector claro) en Italia están haciendo el Cersaie, tengo muchos conocidos ahí de varios paises y os cuento cositas...

Técnicamente Italia, Francia y sobre todo Alemania está el mercado parado, los Italianos grandes consumidores de gas, estan que no saben que hacer, si cerrar, llorar o seguir perdiendo dinero...., ya no son las facturas es que los pedidos NO entran

En españa tema obras está empezando también a ralentizarse, muchos proyectos parados o van haciendo, con sobrecostes de más del 30% muchas promotoras no saben si aguantaran...

Bueno os seguiré informando, en cuanto tenga un minuto os actualizare lo mio tambien


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (29 Sep 2022)

Sector del vino, subidas de precio de + 20% a partir del día 1 de Octubre en el vidrio ( Botellas)

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidón (29 Sep 2022)

Metal en Vigo empieza las paradas. Tanto por material, como por gastos y las multinacionales y empresas gordas para dejar de gastar dinero y sacar dinerillo extra antes de final de año.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Sep 2022)

Se masca la tragedia...


----------



## vic252525 (29 Sep 2022)

packaging agosto y septiembre ventas:
sector industria -15%
bebidas-8%
agricola -8%

respecto al 2021 seguiremos actulizando

comprando empresas pequeñas en quiebra tecnica y obsoletas y contratando a gente de 990 euros

se prevee un trimestre de mas agricultura hasta final de año para intentar compensar veremos a ver


----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Sep 2022)

Up q es trending topic


----------



## K-KABOOM (5 Oct 2022)

Buenos días socios

Quiero compartir con vosotros un recorte de 1 factura, es de transporte, quiero que veáis lo que los pobres "gilipollas" estamos pagando...., solo en IMPUESTOS, y RECARGOS







Al 21% de IVA se le añade el 14,25% de recargo extra de combustible, es el 35,25% extra solo en 1 factura

Así nos va...


----------



## Azote87 (6 Oct 2022)

En el sector alimentario están llegando facturas del copon divino por hornos y demás líneas ,

En pequeñas empresas ya se de dos constructoras que han despedidos a todos , si si a todos . Al menos han pagado todo. Hablamos de micro con 8-9 empleados

En mi sector ya se oyen empresas muy mal , crédito y caución ha bajado como siempre y no quiere saber nada de muchos que antes si . Hay Proveedores a la más mínima tontería y que vean signos de flaqueza te dicen que el Dinero antes de enviar .

En fin no pinta nada bien . Donde curro no se abre ya credito a casi nadie, Los que hay y son clientes antiguos lo que quieran ,se sirve sin límites y por último , si un cliente pasa de comprar poco a de golpe y porrazo subir ventas a lo loco de arriba se corta también el crédito


----------



## anduriña (7 Oct 2022)

En Castilla la Mancha está subiendo el número de concursos semana a semana desde que empezó septiembre. Era lógico en la medida en que los juzgados empiezan a tramitar los concursos de acreedores el 1 de septiembre. En agosto paran.

Pero no están apareciendo sociedades grandes. Son sobre todo personas físicas. El 26 de septiembre de 2022 entró en vigor la nueva ley concursal -en realidad, una reforma del R.D. Leg. 1/2020, de 5 de mayo.

En unos días comprobaré si las sociedades se han esperado a la reforma. Porque desde el 1 de septiembre de 2022 apenas ha ido a concurso una sociedad que facturaba más de 6 millones de euros en la región.

Sí que os puedo indicar que alguna alcoholera ha parado de forma intermitente por el precio del combustible y algún grupo muy importante ha empezado a utilizar gasóleo en vez de gas natural para los hornos.



Azote87 dijo:


> En el sector alimentario están llegando facturas del copon divino por hornos y demás líneas ,
> 
> En pequeñas empresas ya se de dos constructoras que han despedidos a todos , si si a todos . Al menos han pagado todo. Hablamos de micro con 8-9 empleados
> 
> ...



No tienen otra. Como decía @kafelnykov en otro hilo:



kafelnykov dijo:


> Doy fé de que es cierto. Por mi trabajo tengo que visitar empresas diferentes cada día, algunas de ellas grandes y me estoy encontrando que empiezan los problemas.
> Una de las principales productoras (sino la más grande) de huevos,pollos,pienso,etc.... de España,en una de sus plantas pasó de pagar 4.000 eypos por un camión de GNL a 50.000 y según me dicen muchos de sus clientes están matando las vacas porque la leche está por los suelos y venden la carne para pienso para animales domésticos. Ahora esta planta se cambia a quemar diesel, aún así me dicen que ahorran 200.000 €
> En otra que fabrica piezas de aluminio la he visitado dos veces en un intervalo de 6 meses. La segunda vez ya habían echado al ingeniero jefe y al jefe de calidad porque los sueldos eran muy altos y tenían que ahorrar por el aumento del coste del aluminio (no recuerdo cifras porque fue hace 3 meses)
> En otra fábrica de cementos, directamente están parados desde Julio. Me comentaba el jefe de mantenimiento y encargado de compra de energía, que habían parado en Julio porque el útimo recibo eléctrico se fue a 850.000 eypos, cuando antes lo normal era 250 o 300.000.
> ...



Desde junio trabajar con gas es inviable en muchas empresas. Lo que ya no sé es si tenían los hornos preparados o han tenido que adaptarlos. Pero ha sido así.



K-KABOOM dijo:


> Buenos días socios
> 
> Quiero compartir con vosotros un recorte de 1 factura, es de transporte, quiero que veáis lo que los pobres "gilipollas" estamos pagando...., solo en IMPUESTOS, y RECARGOS
> 
> ...



Así está Logista que no para de comprar empresas de transporte por carretera -cosa que yo no acabo de entender.

Bueno, y KKR, que no sé si estará muy contento con la compra de una participación en Primafrío. La familia Conesa ha vuelto a timar a un grande de las finanzas -ya pasó con Paconsa.









OPV de Primafrio, una colecta para ricos


Análisis de la OPV de Primafrío.




www.rankia.com


----------



## anduriña (12 Oct 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> En Castilla la Mancha está subiendo el número de concursos semana a semana desde que empezó septiembre. Era lógico en la medida en que los juzgados empiezan a tramitar los concursos de acreedores el 1 de septiembre. En agosto paran.
> 
> Pero no están apareciendo sociedades grandes. Son sobre todo personas físicas. El 26 de septiembre de 2022 entró en vigor la nueva ley concursal -en realidad, una reforma del R.D. Leg. 1/2020, de 5 de mayo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya ha salido en prensa, así que ya lo puedo contar. Vidrala ha empezado a sustituir gas por gasóleo en sus hornos de España:









Vidrala quema diésel en sus hornos en España por los precios del gas


Medida de urgencia ante la inflación de esta materia prima por la guerra




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## hijo (12 Oct 2022)

Se avecina la madre de todas las recesiones.


----------



## K-KABOOM (12 Oct 2022)

hijo dijo:


> Se avecina la madre de todas las recesiones.



Se avecinan cambios, eso es incontestable, el qué? también creo que será algo diferente, en plan COVID algo totalmente nuevo e inesperado.

Yo solo se que a nivel personal lo voy a pasar realmente mal, pero no queda otra que luchar y salir adelante como siempre

Suerte compañeros


----------



## K-KABOOM (12 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



Prometí ir actualizando conforme fuera pasando el tiempo, hoy es festivo aunque este haciendo cosas en casa, os voy a ir actualizando punto por punto tal y como prometí, el mensaje es de Mayo, estamos Octubre, vamos que han pasado 5 meses... desde el primer mensaje, que gratamente ha sido muy bien recibido, puesto que creo que estoy palpando una realidad (la mia y la de mis cercanos), bastante dura.

ACTUALIZACION

Punto 1) El deterioro en los pedidos y en la caja finalmente nos ha forzado, ahora que aún disponemos dinero, del cierre total de la operativa empresarial, estamos cerrando la documentación para la presentación definitiva del Concurso de Acreedores, la falta de pedidos no ayuda tampoco (sector industrial)

Punto 2) Cada vez hay más tensiones y empresas buscando más trabajo, solo quedan las muy muy grandes y las pequeñas buscando como pueden trabajo

Punto 3) Sigue igual que en Mayo

Punto 4) No dispongo de más información sobre ese punto

Punto 5) Ha bajado el acero y el acero Inoxidable, no hasta los niveles de antes pero en contraprestación está costando mucho encontrar según qué químicos y todos los productos intensivistas (cristal por ejemplo) están por las nubes, el transporte (ya puse un recorte del sobrecoste del gasoil) también está por las nubes, enviar un pallet de BCN a Valladolid ha pasado de 60 pavos a 90 (es un aproximado y lo digo de memoria pero por ahí va el tema)

Punto 6) Tema gas ni lo cuento no? ya indiqué un pintor ha cerrado 2 lineas de gas por 40.000 pavos de factura, otro ha pasado de 4000 de gasoil a 12000 al mes (y no se queja,...)

PUnto 7) Sigue Igual, mis currantes ven que no hay trabajo y no ven que en menos de 1 mes estarán todos en el paro..., cobrando 1000 pavos los menos y 1200 (con hijos) los que más, hablo de gente con sueldos elevados entre 1500-2000 mes

Punto 8) Los fletes han bajado mucho, ahí vuelven a entregar fuertemente los chinos, pero hay menos demanda y los stocks están tensionados

Punto 9) Empiezan los cierres al crédito, empiezan las devoluciones de giros, empiezan las tensiones de tesoreria en mucha gente, hasta que el músculo aguante...

Ahora añado mi situación personal, al tener que presentar concurso, nos fuerza tanto a mi como a mi socio a presentar también concurso personal, es duro pero los abogados (que cobran un pastón) nos lo han aconsejado fervientemente, así que durante mucho tiempo vamos a estar bastante jodidos.

Por cierto un último consejo que nos dieron nuestros gestores, jamás, jamás os quedéis sin dinero conservar cash para hacer el cierre lo más ordenado posible, tenemos a los mejores abogados y han sido muy claros, la pasta primero y los servicios después, es de corazón el mejor consejo que jamás nos dieron, por suerte tenemos el dinero y buenos abogados...

os iré informado conforme pueda

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## Marvelita (12 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



los ERE ya no existen, ahora son ERTES


----------



## K-KABOOM (12 Oct 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> los ERE ya no existen, ahora son ERTES



Como se llamen, no soy especialista sinceramente...


----------



## remosinganas (12 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Prometí ir actualizando conforme fuera pasando el tiempo, hoy es festivo aunque este haciendo cosas en casa, os voy a ir actualizando punto por punto tal y como prometí, el mensaje es de Mayo, estamos Octubre, vamos que han pasado 5 meses... desde el primer mensaje, que gratamente ha sido muy bien recibido, puesto que creo que estoy palpando una realidad (la mia y la de mis cercanos), bastante dura.
> 
> ACTUALIZACION
> 
> ...



pues suerte amigooo...


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Oct 2022)

Lo dije en otro hilo, lo vuelvo a traer..

Director Unidad Negocio Concesionarios de fabricante premium de coches en Alemania, diero órdenes este mismo lunes para reducir el stock de los concesionarios de 250 a 75 vehiculos maximo en exposicion.
De aplicación a 128 concesionarios repartidos por toda Alemania.

talueC


----------



## anduriña (12 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Prometí ir actualizando conforme fuera pasando el tiempo, hoy es festivo aunque este haciendo cosas en casa, os voy a ir actualizando punto por punto tal y como prometí, el mensaje es de Mayo, estamos Octubre, vamos que han pasado 5 meses... desde el primer mensaje, que gratamente ha sido muy bien recibido, puesto que creo que estoy palpando una realidad (la mia y la de mis cercanos), bastante dura.
> 
> ACTUALIZACION
> 
> ...



Suerte. 

------------------------------------------

Carrocero medio de CLM (4-6 millones) también a concurso de acreedores. 

------------------------------------------

Relacionado con lo que comenta @K-KABOOM, de los productos químicos:

Basf ha anunciado un programa de reducción de costes. Por como está escrita la nota de va a afectar a los empleados. 






BASF Group releases preliminary figures for the third quarter of 2022 and announces cost savings program


Ludwigshafen – October 12, 2022 – BASF has released preliminary figures for the third quarter of 2022. Sales, income from operations (EBIT) before special items and EBIT are slightly above average analyst estimates.




www.basf.com


----------



## K-KABOOM (13 Oct 2022)

UP QUE INTERESA


----------



## Charlatan (13 Oct 2022)

la cosa se esta parando totalmente,yo suelo ir con retrasos en entregas y aun no me afecta totalmente,pero cuando acabe el mes deberia de tener pedidos y entran muy despacito...preveo despedir algun trabajador si no se alegra la cosa...que lo dudo.....


----------



## Economista_paco (15 Oct 2022)

¿Cómo van esos negocios? Sector reformas ciudad mediana cada vez más parado, todavía hay trabajo porque se dieron plazos a meses vista con el boom de este último año, pero muchos clientes llaman porque han decidirlo posponerlo ante la incertidumbre o el aumento de sus gastos. De todas formas es un sector al que le falta mano de obra cualificada (sí, ser un buen encofrador o fontanero es mano de obra cualificada) por todos lados, por lo que los pequeños se mantienen. Otra cosa son las grandes empresas que llevan 2 años viviendo de los millones de € que tiraba la Admon. pública para levantar calles y volverlas a tapar. 

Lo que más preocupa es el aumento de costes de los materiales, porque los presupuestos se disparan y amenazan con dinamitar todas las perspectivas.


----------



## Azote87 (15 Oct 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> ¿Cómo van esos negocios? Sector reformas ciudad mediana cada vez más parado, todavía hay trabajo porque se dieron plazos a meses vista con el boom de este último año, pero muchos clientes llaman porque han decidirlo posponerlo ante la incertidumbre o el aumento de sus gastos. De todas formas es un sector al que le falta mano de obra cualificada (sí, ser un buen encofrador o fontanero es mano de obra cualificada) por todos lados, por lo que los pequeños se mantienen. Otra cosa son las grandes empresas que llevan 2 años viviendo de los millones de € que tiraba la Admon. pública para levantar calles y volverlas a tapar.
> 
> Lo que más preocupa es el aumento de costes de los materiales, porque los presupuestos se disparan y amenazan con dinamitar todas las perspectivas.



El tema de plásticos en distribución de construcción por ponerte un ejemplo un producto de pvc que hace dos años de costo era 4.15€ creo recordar ha subido a 10,40€ , y en el pico que el Brent estaba por lo 120 a 11,50€. No baja mucho porque ahora los costes de energía están machacando a los fabricantes 

por ponerte un ejemplo del tema


----------



## K-KABOOM (18 Oct 2022)

up para ir actualizando


----------



## vic252525 (18 Oct 2022)

pedidos en general -25%, trabajadores piensan que les van a subir el ipc a final de año 9% o eso 
en realidad estan metiendo charos en todos laos plata 2 donde pagan lo minimo , estudiando ya el erte para 01/01 del 33%.
ya no hay tanto jijeo


----------



## K-KABOOM (18 Oct 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> pedidos en general -25%, trabajadores piensan que les van a subir el ipc a final de año 9% o eso
> en realidad estan metiendo charos en todos laos plata 2 donde pagan lo minimo , estudiando ya el erte para 01/01 del 33%.
> ya no hay tanto jijeo



Sector?


----------



## la_trotona (18 Oct 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> ¿Cómo van esos negocios? Sector reformas ciudad mediana cada vez más parado, todavía hay trabajo porque se dieron plazos a meses vista con el boom de este último año, pero muchos clientes llaman porque han decidirlo posponerlo ante la incertidumbre o el aumento de sus gastos. De todas formas es un sector al que le falta mano de obra cualificada (sí, ser un buen encofrador o fontanero es mano de obra cualificada) por todos lados, por lo que los pequeños se mantienen. Otra cosa son las grandes empresas que llevan 2 años viviendo de los millones de € que tiraba la Admon. pública para levantar calles y volverlas a tapar.
> 
> Lo que más preocupa es el aumento de costes de los materiales, porque los presupuestos se disparan y amenazan con dinamitar todas las perspectivas.



El problema es que ninguna empresa quiere dar experiencia para que se forme mano de obra cualificada, como esto siga así, las reformas van a bajar muchísimo.


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

joder, ya voy bastante nervioso este mes, es leeros y me entra mal cuerpo.
autonomo pelao, venta de muebles auxiliares, septiembre/octubre, respecto al año pasado, muerto, aprox. caida de pedidos del 70/80%.
Y viniendo de un verano flojo, pero aun entraba algo, lo de ahora, peor que en la crisis del 2007...
Pero es que este octubre, ni mensajes pidiendo info.

A veces dan ganas de meter la cabeza en un agujero , porque ideas para salir adelante, como que no tngo.
A ver si consigo algo como carpintero/montador, para salir del bache, porque tela.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> joder, ya voy bastante nervioso este mes, es leeros y me entra mal cuerpo.
> autonomo pelao, venta de muebles auxiliares, septiembre/octubre, respecto al año pasado, muerto, aprox. caida de pedidos del 70/80%.
> Y viniendo de un verano flojo, pero aun entraba algo, lo de ahora, peor que en la crisis del 2007...
> Pero es que este octubre, ni mensajes pidiendo info.
> ...



Anunicarse en google ofreciéndose como montador puede valer, y luego ya dar tarjetas de la tienda.


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Anunicarse en google ofreciéndose como montador puede valer, y luego ya dar tarjetas de la tienda.



si, eso lo tngo claro, que dentro de lo malo, al no tener trabajadores , con cuatro montajes paso el mes entero, (pero tienen que salir...)
Lo que me jode que lleva tres años fabricando en mi minitaller una serie de muebles, que se vendian bien, cada vez mas, hasta el punto que desde el año pasado, no he hecho montajes en obra...

Y me jode porque voy bien de precio, apenas competencia, me adapto a las medidas, pero no se que cojones ha pasado de golpe... todo parado.


----------



## trescom2 (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> joder, ya voy bastante nervioso este mes, es leeros y me entra mal cuerpo.
> autonomo pelao, venta de muebles auxiliares, septiembre/octubre, respecto al año pasado, muerto, aprox. caida de pedidos del 70/80%.
> Y viniendo de un verano flojo, pero aun entraba algo, lo de ahora, peor que en la crisis del 2007...
> Pero es que este octubre, ni mensajes pidiendo info.
> ...



Es que la subida del Yuri afecta sólo a los variables ..




Decían...


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Oct 2022)

Hundir la economía, hambruna y enfermedades para derroer a la gente y así poder instaurar un Nuevo Orden Mundial, ¿os suena?


----------



## trescom2 (18 Oct 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Hundir la economía, hambruna y enfermedades para derroer a la gente y así poder instaurar un Nuevo Orden Mundial, ¿os suena?



No mola
Faltan aliens


----------



## la_trotona (18 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Prometí ir actualizando conforme fuera pasando el tiempo, hoy es festivo aunque este haciendo cosas en casa, os voy a ir actualizando punto por punto tal y como prometí, el mensaje es de Mayo, estamos Octubre, vamos que han pasado 5 meses... desde el primer mensaje, que gratamente ha sido muy bien recibido, puesto que creo que estoy palpando una realidad (la mia y la de mis cercanos), bastante dura.
> 
> ACTUALIZACION
> 
> ...



¿NO ha sido posible salvar algo con la exportación?


----------



## la_trotona (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> si, eso lo tngo claro, que dentro de lo malo, al no tener trabajadores , con cuatro montajes paso el mes entero, (pero tienen que salir...)
> Lo que me jode que lleva tres años fabricando en mi minitaller una serie de muebles, que se vendian bien, cada vez mas, hasta el punto que desde el año pasado, no he hecho montajes en obra...
> 
> Y me jode porque voy bien de precio, apenas competencia, me adapto a las medidas, pero no se que cojones ha pasado de golpe... todo parado.



Esto va por rachas, y si todo el mundo piensa que la cosa se va a poner mucho peor, entonces no hacen ningún tipo de compra hasta que todo mejore o piensan que mejore, si uno es serio y hace las cosas bien con precios normales, en cuanto remonte trabajo no falta.


----------



## Economista_paco (18 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es que ninguna empresa quiere dar experiencia para que se forme mano de obra cualificada, como esto siga así, las reformas van a bajar muchísimo.



En cierto modo ha sido estrechez de miras de las empresas pero tampoco se ha facilitado la entrada de sangre nueva. Si tienes a un tipo que lleva 20 años pero es un incompetente y te cuesta echarlo 36k € aguantarás con el aunque después de toda la vida siga poniendo los azulejos torcidos.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Oct 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> En cierto modo ha sido estrechez de miras de las empresas pero tampoco se ha facilitado la entrada de sangre nueva. Si tienes a un tipo que lleva 20 años pero es un incompetente y te cuesta echarlo 36k € aguantarás con el aunque después de toda la vida siga poniendo los azulejos torcidos.



¿No se puede darse uno cuenta antes de 20 años? ¿O es que de repente pone los azulejos torcidos? No sé, creo que eso es ve en un par de años con mucha menos indemnización, claro si se le mantiene porque es hijo o sobrino de nosequién, y ese nosequién se va a los 15 años, así es más complicado, pero vamos en las vacas gordas hay que aprovechar a quitarse ese tipo de gente. Si hace falta sangre nueva hay que tener una forma de irles dando experiencia, pero no , mejor echar más horas y dar plazos más largos, antes que coger a oficiales de tercera, pues perfecto.


----------



## Economista_paco (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> si, eso lo tngo claro, que dentro de lo malo, al no tener trabajadores , con cuatro montajes paso el mes entero, (pero tienen que salir...)
> Lo que me jode que lleva tres años fabricando en mi minitaller una serie de muebles, que se vendian bien, cada vez mas, hasta el punto que desde el año pasado, no he hecho montajes en obra...
> 
> Y me jode porque voy bien de precio, apenas competencia, me adapto a las medidas, pero no se que cojones ha pasado de golpe... todo parado.



Mi consejo es que te pongas a poner suelo laminado y se lo vendas al cliente final. Si haces muebles para ti eso está tirado, los que conozco no dan a basto de trabajo.


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Esto va por rachas, y si todo el mundo piensa que la cosa se va a poner mucho peor, entonces no hacen ningún tipo de compra hasta que todo mejore o piensan que mejore, si uno es serio y hace las cosas bien con precios normales, en cuanto remonte trabajo no falta.



esa es la esperanza, el otro dia deje un mueble en un cliente, para la cocina, y los carpinteros que le estan haciendo la obra, le habian hecho uno similar para el comedor, la clienta, enamorada del que le lleve yo.
Usamos materiales mas sencillos, pero mas de.trote, no tan delicado (el de los otros carpinteros era lacado y yo uso tablero postformado), pero los detalles de montaje mios, que si la puerta se mantiene abierta sola, cierre amortiguado... pues el otro nada de eso, a mas del doble de precio... 

Por eso tngo confianza en seguir vendiendo, pero estas rachas me matan, por mucho qie intentes ahorrar, tres meses seguidos pinchando, no hay cojones a aguantar asi...


----------



## la_trotona (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> esa es la esperanza, el otro dia deje un mueble en un cliente, para la cocina, y los carpinteros que le estan haciendo la obra, le habian hecho uno similar para el comedor, la clienta, enamorada del que le lleve yo.
> Usamos materiales mas sencillos, pero mas de.trote, no tan delicado (el de los otros carpinteros era lacado y yo uso tablero postformado), pero los detalles de montaje mios, que si la puerta se mantiene abierta sola, cierre amortiguado... pues el otro nada de eso, a mas del doble de precio...
> 
> Por eso tngo confianza en seguir vendiendo, pero estas rachas me matan, por mucho qie intentes ahorrar, tres meses seguidos pinchando, no hay cojones a aguantar asi...



Cierto, no hay otra que pagar a empresas de buzoneo o anuncios en google, hay que luchar lo que se pueda.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> esa es la esperanza, el otro dia deje un mueble en un cliente, para la cocina, y los carpinteros que le estan haciendo la obra, le habian hecho uno similar para el comedor, la clienta, enamorada del que le lleve yo.
> Usamos materiales mas sencillos, pero mas de.trote, no tan delicado (el de los otros carpinteros era lacado y yo uso tablero postformado), pero los detalles de montaje mios, que si la puerta se mantiene abierta sola, cierre amortiguado... pues el otro nada de eso, a mas del doble de precio...
> 
> Por eso tngo confianza en seguir vendiendo, pero estas rachas me matan, por mucho qie intentes ahorrar, tres meses seguidos pinchando, no hay cojones a aguantar asi...



Para aguantar tienes que vender más caro. Si tu producto es de más calidad y vendes por debajo del mercado acabarás palmando pasta, siempre.

Para fabricar barato se fábrica a larguísimo plazo con pedidos abultados. 

Cuenta que en una empresa física, con maquinaria y tal hay que computar un mínimo de 95-96€ la hora de operario, si no quieres acabar arruinado.


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Para aguantar tienes que vender más caro. Si tu producto es de más calidad y vendes por debajo del mercado acabarás palmando pasta, siempre.
> 
> Para fabricar barato se fábrica a larguísimo plazo con pedidos abultados.
> 
> Cuenta que en una empresa física, con maquinaria y tal hay que computar un mínimo de 95-96€ la hora de operario, si no quieres acabar arruinado.



por ahora, con los margenes que me da, y mi infraestructura, creo que no es necesario subir precios. 
El problema no ha sido que trabaje y no queden beneficios, el problema es que no entran pedidos.

Mi caso no es morir de exito, todo lo contrario, es que ahora estoy tomando un cafe en casa... 
Asi, que si entrasen pedidos, de forma constante incluso podria bajar precios un 10% manteniendo la misma calidad, servicio, entrega a domicilio hasta 400km, que es lo que hago ahora... (asi me entra madrid,.barcelona, valencia, bilbao...).
La mierda, es que con pocos pedidos, o casi ninguno, no saco ni para gastos fijos.
Y mira, que como estoy solo, yo me apaño bien, tampoco es que necesite facturar casi nada, a partir de 5k al mes, de facturacion, saco sueldecito pequeño, a partir de ahi, beneficio.exponencial...
pero es que ahora no esta entrando eso...
Y ha sido estos ultimos tres meses donde se ha acentuado la caida a bloque.


----------



## Charlatan (18 Oct 2022)

los pagos se dilatan......mal asunto.....asi no se puede trabajar teniendo ivas e irpf a la vuelta de la esquina....y no son 4 duros,son 10k lo que tengo que pagar......


----------



## Charlatan (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> por ahora, con los margenes que me da, y mi infraestructura, creo que no es necesario subir precios.
> El problema no ha sido que trabaje y no queden beneficios, el problema es que no entran pedidos.
> 
> Mi caso no es morir de exito, todo lo contrario, es que ahora estoy tomando un cafe en casa...
> ...



grabate haciendo tu trabajo por tiktok o youtube ......de perdidos al rio.....videos de menos de 1 minuto.


----------



## Jomach (18 Oct 2022)

@K-KABOOM lamento muchísimo tener que leer ésto. De verdad que me parte el alma. 
Un abrazo y mucha fuerza.


----------



## K-KABOOM (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> por ahora, con los margenes que me da, y mi infraestructura, creo que no es necesario subir precios.
> El problema no ha sido que trabaje y no queden beneficios, el problema es que no entran pedidos.
> 
> Mi caso no es morir de exito, todo lo contrario, es que ahora estoy tomando un cafe en casa...
> ...



Ánimo compañero yo no sé aún dnd acabaré.... Curro no me faltará pero está dura la cosa....


----------



## K-KABOOM (18 Oct 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> @K-KABOOM lamento muchísimo tener que leer ésto. De verdad que me parte el alma.
> Un abrazo y mucha fuerza.



Gracias , sobreviviremos no queda otra


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Ánimo compañero yo no sé aún dnd acabaré.... Curro no me faltará pero está dura la cosa....



gracias compi! en que sector estabas tu?


----------



## K-KABOOM (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> gracias compi! en que sector estabas tu?



Industrial fabrico también algo de mobiliario entre otras cosas


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

supongo que sera sobretodo mobiliario de acero, y eso... 
como sea mobiliario de oficina, ese sector creo que esta peor que el de hogar todavia.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> por ahora, con los margenes que me da, y mi infraestructura, creo que no es necesario subir precios.
> El problema no ha sido que trabaje y no queden beneficios, el problema es que no entran pedidos.
> 
> Mi caso no es morir de exito, todo lo contrario, es que ahora estoy tomando un cafe en casa...
> ...



No has respondido mi pregunta.

Planteate cuales son tus gastos fijos y el número de pedidos.

De ese número de pedidos, si o si , tienen que salir tus gastos, tu sueldo y un margen industrial.

Si estás en un segmento de calidad a un cliente le da igual gastar mil que mil doscientos en una mesa.

En los segmentos de calidad no se vende más bajando el precio, igual vendes hasta menos por que no se creen que pongas materiales de calidad.


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> No has respondido mi pregunta.
> 
> Planteate cuales son tus gastos fijos y el número de pedidos.
> 
> ...



estoy en gama media. por encima de.ikea, pero por debajo de.productos de.lujo. 
Pero que te digo que el problema no es de precio, el problema es que de golpe han parado los pedidos, no entra nada.
Y asi creo que estamos mas de uno y de dos.

Hoy le he pasado a media mañana al proveedor, un pedido de unas piezas de madera cortadas y canteadas. 
Esta tarde estaban listas, asi que imaginate el trabajo que tienen tambien.

Y en una situacion de bajada de ventas, subir precios no lo veo, sobretodo cuando me interesa tener un minimo de volumen, lo ideal, serian 3/5 pedidos a la semana al menos, de unos 700/1000€ cada uno (conjunto completo).


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> estoy en gama media. por encima de.ikea, pero por debajo de.productos de.lujo.
> Pero que te digo que el problema no es de precio, el problema es que de golpe han parado los pedidos, no entra nada.
> Y asi creo que estamos mas de uno y de dos.
> 
> ...



En un segmento medio estás muerto. Conozco el sector y en el segmento medio tu competencia corta y cantea CNC y la mayoría robotizados.

Tu precio será altísimo para vender a tiendas y tu posicionamiento mediocre para gamas altas.


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> En un segmento medio estás muerto. Conozco el sector y en el segmento medio tu competencia corta y cantea CNC y la mayoría robotizados.
> 
> Tu precio será altísimo para vender a tiendas y tu posicionamiento mediocre para gamas altas.



por eso vendo directamente a cliente final, no a tiendas, con lo cual tengo un pvp competitivo, tampoco es que me interese mucho vender a distribuidores, tienes que apurar mucho el margen, y muchos impagos generalmente.

El consumo en general en todos los sectores esta bajando como nunca se ha visto.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> por eso vendo directamente a cliente final, no a tiendas, con lo cual tengo un pvp competitivo, tampoco es que me interese mucho vender a distribuidores, tienes que apurar mucho el margen, y muchos impagos generalmente.
> 
> El consumo en general en todos los sectores esta bajando como nunca se ha visto.



Entonces no venderás lo suficiente. A no ser que inviertas en una tienda, bien ubicada, web chula, etc.

Pero si lo haces acabarás encargando a otros que te lo fabriquen. 

Tienes que concentrarte en cambiar algo para ganar pasta.

Y procurar ganar mucha para cuando no hay curro poder tirar


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> estoy en gama media. por encima de.ikea, pero por debajo de.productos de.lujo.
> Pero que te digo que el problema no es de precio, el problema es que de golpe han parado los pedidos, no entra nada.
> Y asi creo que estamos mas de uno y de dos.
> 
> ...



Pues si, yo también trabajo en el sector del mueble
Y desde septiembre ha empezado una caída en picado
Este mes es ya algo exagerado
Así que, parece que este octubre si que va a ser


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Oct 2022)

Desde el 11M todo es 11M


----------



## Nudels (18 Oct 2022)

No sé en qué mundo vivís o en qué zonas de España , Joder yo solo veo pasta , viajes , puentes, eurodisney, conciertos, festivales, restaurantes tops, Instagram, insersos, bonos transportes, paga mayores 52, alquileres de pisos a tutiplén , sitios llenos, promociones de obra nueva vendidas en un plis plas, parkings a doblón pagados con ganas, zonas azules verdes y naranjas a gusto que le Peña paga agusto, patinetes de 500, iPhones 13, coches híbridos y resmas , más funcis, más moscosos, más de horarios de 7 a 3, megapuentes, playas, aviones, etcccccc y así hasta mil solo veo eso salvo alguno busca en los contenedores o roba cobre.


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Pues si, yo también trabajo en el sector del mueble
> Y desde septiembre ha empezado una caída en picado
> Este mes es ya algo exagerado
> Así que, parece que este octubre si que va a ser



no es que solucione nada, pero es consuelo saber que es algo generalizado. 
Pero en mi caso septiembre muy malo, pero es que octubre, desastre total.
El sector del mueble es puñetero, porqie no es como una lavadora que hace falta si o si, una mesa, las sillas, armarios... todo puede aguantar mas tiempo aunque esten viejos....

Si solo fuese yo al que le han caido las.ventas, pues podria pensar, es que soy inutil, pero nos esta pasando a todos por lo que parece.
A ver como salimos de esta, pero mi vida laboral por mi cuenta, desde el 2005 han sido 2 años buenos, 10 malos, 2 años buenos, y empezamos otra vez en picado...


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> no es que solucione nada, pero es consuelo saber que es algo generalizado.
> Pero en mi caso septiembre muy malo, pero es que octubre, desastre total.
> El sector del mueble es puñetero, porqie no es como una lavadora que hace falta si o si, una mesa, las sillas, armarios... todo puede aguantar mas tiempo aunque esten viejos....
> 
> ...



Conforero nos echamos al monte a pastorear ?
No homo
Ese es el futuro.

El futuro de España será Paco, muy Paco


----------



## escudero (18 Oct 2022)

Nudels dijo:


> No sé en qué mundo vivís o en qué zonas de España , Joder yo solo veo pasta , viajes , puentes, eurodisney, conciertos, festivales, restaurantes tops, Instagram, insersos, bonos transportes, paga mayores 52, alquileres de pisos a tutiplén , sitios llenos, promociones de obra nueva vendidas en un plis plas, parkings a doblón pagados con ganas, zonas azules verdes y naranjas a gusto que le Peña paga agusto, patinetes de 500, iPhones 13, coches híbridos y resmas , más funcis, más moscosos, más de horarios de 7 a 3, megapuentes, playas, aviones, etcccccc y así hasta mil solo veo eso salvo alguno busca en los contenedores o roba cobre.



el problema , es que desde fuera todo se ve muy bonito, los que estamos directamente relacionados o vivimos de vender un producto/servicio, estamos viendo una realidad distinta.
Las terrazas las.veras llenas, pero con un cafe toda la tarde.
La semana pasada estuve en puerto venecia , un sabado tarde, petado de gente, pero con las manos vacias, salvo primark, el resto de comercios, no entraba ni dios.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Oct 2022)

Nudels dijo:


> No sé en qué mundo vivís o en qué zonas de España , Joder yo solo veo pasta , viajes , puentes, eurodisney, conciertos, festivales, restaurantes tops, Instagram, insersos, bonos transportes, paga mayores 52, alquileres de pisos a tutiplén , sitios llenos, promociones de obra nueva vendidas en un plis plas, parkings a doblón pagados con ganas, zonas azules verdes y naranjas a gusto que le Peña paga agusto, patinetes de 500, iPhones 13, coches híbridos y resmas , más funcis, más moscosos, más de horarios de 7 a 3, megapuentes, playas, aviones, etcccccc y así hasta mil solo veo eso salvo alguno busca en los contenedores o roba cobre.



Deberías de salir de la Dorito cueva


----------



## anduriña (20 Oct 2022)

Acaba de quebrar la empresa que hacía la limpieza en la zona este de la Comunidad de Madrid de una importantísima cadena de supermercados. No sé que limpiaba exactamente -los almacenes, los garajes de los supermercados, ni idea- pero limpiaba.

Así que si veis a las cajeras de una cadena de supermercados muy popular en el foro limpiando los aparcamientos o los baños estos días, que no os sorprenda.


----------



## escudero (20 Oct 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Acaba de quebrar la empresa que hacía la limpieza en la zona este de la Comunidad de Madrid de una importantísima cadena de supermercados.
> 
> Así que si veis a las cajeras de una cadena de supermercados muy popular en el foro limpiando los baños, que no os sorprenda.



esas quiebras son raras, pues salvo que tengan un impago gordo o les anulen contratos grandes, en principio, son de facturaciones estables todo el año...


----------



## anduriña (20 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> esas quiebras son raras, pues salvo que tengan un impago gordo o les anulen contratos grandes, en principio, son de facturaciones estables todo el año...



Yo he cerrado algún grupo medianamente importante por inventarse el IVA soportado. Es un sector que va muy al límite en márgenes y juegan con todo. Bonificaciones en la SS o hacer trampas en el IVA repercutido, por ejemplo.

Los impagos en la SS son habituales en el sector. Y la subida del salario mínimo les ha hecho daño.

En este caso, no sé el motivo del cierre -no me interesaba la sociedad por perfil. Sólo puedo decir que el cliente principal (como el 80-90% de la facturación) era esta cadena de supermercados.


----------



## Gorrino (20 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Desde hace ya años, si... y todos con un poco de cabeza sabemos cómo va a acabar ésto
> 
> Entre mal y muy mal
> 
> S2



Como Zwimbaue literalmente.


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Oct 2022)

Hoy me han subido la barra de pan de 60 a 70 cts.

Cada día más pequeñas y caras.

Antes del verano las pillaba a 50cts.


----------



## Saco de papas (20 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> esas quiebras son raras, pues salvo que tengan un impago gordo o les anulen contratos grandes, en principio, son de facturaciones estables todo el año...



No son raras, les habrá pasado lo mismo que les pasa a las de seguridad.

Que cierran contratos tan a la baja con tal de llevárselos, que luego un imprevisto o la mano larga del jefazo, no pueden ni pagar salarios.


----------



## escudero (21 Oct 2022)

hoy hablando con una clienta de madrid, para un par de muebles de cocina, se esta haciendo la casa, obra nueva. 

Se ve que del presupuesto inicial,(2020) le han ido subiendo una burrada, por tema de subidas de cemento,ladrillos... que ella por ahora sigue, pero que por su zona hay varias obras paradas, por no poder afrontar los propieatarios las subidas de materiales.


----------



## Economista_paco (24 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> hoy hablando con una clienta de madrid, para un par de muebles de cocina, se esta haciendo la casa, obra nueva.
> 
> Se ve que del presupuesto inicial,(2020) le han ido subiendo una burrada, por tema de subidas de cemento,ladrillos... que ella por ahora sigue, pero que por su zona hay varias obras paradas, por no poder afrontar los propieatarios las subidas de materiales.



En construcción los presupuestos de 2020 ya quedaron desfasados en 2021. Si ahora haces algo con precios de hace 9 meses directamente pierdes dinero.


----------



## K-KABOOM (24 Oct 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> En construcción los presupuestos de 2020 ya quedaron desfasados en 2021. Si ahora haces algo con precios de hace 9 meses directamente pierdes dinero.



Se de obras que han parado según que cosas y estan esperando a que bajen....

S2


----------



## escudero (25 Oct 2022)

pues se ve que la caida de ventas es real, si haces busquedas en google , te salen noticias de tido tipo.









Amazon reduce un 35% sus ventas en España por el parón del comercio electrónico


Amazon redujo en torno a un 35% sus ventas de comercio electrónico en España, según diversas fuentes consultadas por THE OBJECTIVE.




theobjective.com







caida de ventas online - Buscar con Google


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (25 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> pues se ve que la caida de ventas es real, si haces busquedas en google , te salen noticias de tido tipo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Datos del primer semestre. Figúrate como serán las del segundo.

El componente recesivo se incrementa y el inflacionario -estanflacionario, en realidad- no cede. Mal asunto...


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (25 Oct 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Datos del primer semestre. Figúrate como serán las del segundo.
> 
> El componente recesivo se incrementa y el inflacionario -estanflacionario, en realidad- no cede. Mal asunto...


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (25 Oct 2022)

De renovar el móvil a acumular detergente: el Prime Day explica qué está pasando en tu bolsillo


Los 'gadget' han sido desbancados en la campaña de Amazon, donde los productos de primera necesidad se han colado entre lo más vendido. Todo un síntoma de lo que está por venir




www.elconfidencial.com







TAMBIÉN CAE EL GASTO MEDIO POR CLIENTE
*De renovar el móvil a acumular detergente: el Prime Day explica qué está pasando en tu bolsillo*
*Los 'gadget' han sido desbancados en la campaña de Amazon, donde los productos de primera necesidad se han colado entre lo más vendido. Todo un síntoma de lo que está por venir*





Un trabajador de Amazon durante un reparto del Prime Day. (Reuters/Brendan McDermid)
Por 
Mario Escribano
15/10/2022 - 17:58
Cuando Jeff Bezos pensó el Prime Day, allá por 2015, seguramente tenía en mente a millones de clientes dejándose cientos de euros en renovar su teléfono móvil o aprovechar para hacerse con algún electrodoméstico. En cambio, era más difícil adivinar que se acabaría usando de forma masiva para *ahorrar en la cesta de la compra y hacer acopio de productos* básicos. Es lo que ha ocurrido con la campaña de descuentos que se ha celebrado esta semana y que ha llegado en un momento complicado tanto para el rey de comercio electrónico como para el resto de los mortales, que ven cómo la inflación no redime y los ecos de recesión son cada vez más ensordecedores.

En esta edición del Prime Day, la propia empresa ha destacado que* el podio de productos con oferta más vendidos en España* han sido un detergente líquido, unas cápsulas de café y unas pastillas para el lavavajillas. Si bien tiene sentido querer comprar estos productos a un precio menor, también es cierto que nunca antes se habían adquirido de forma tan masiva en este 'marketplace', donde era raro verlos como productos destacados. Así, ahora muchos han preferido hacerse con una buena cantidad de ellos para ahorrarse un dinero en la cesta de la compra en los próximos meses.





Los otros jornaleros del Prime Day o el Black Friday: "Gano 30 céntimos por paquete recogido"
M. Mcloughlin
"Por mucho que suban los precios, hay ciertas categorías de productos, como la alimentación, en las que *no te queda otra que seguir comprando y aprovechar cuando los rebajan*", explica Felipe Romero, director de la consultora de The Cocktail Analysis, donde lleva más de una década analizando las tendencias de consumo digital. "En un contexto así, algunas categorías se erosionan y otras crecen". Además, en este Prime Day también se ha dado una reducción del gasto medio por cliente y del número total de pedidos, según los primeros análisis de la campaña en Estados Unidos, que indican que el 'ticket' promedio ha bajado cerca del 25%.

"Todo el mundo está sintiendo el pellizco de la inflación", ha reconocido Jamil Ghani, el jefe de Prime. Sin ir más lejos, Amazon apenas ha detallado cifras sobre las ventas, aunque el simple hecho de que este año haya tenido que añadir una fecha extra de lo que era una campaña anual, ya es* una muestra de cómo el consumo se ha erosionado*. Ahí está la subida de precios de su suscripción 'premium' en muchos mercados (entre ellos, España, donde ya alcanza los 49,90 euros al año).


*Los 'gadgets' se desploman*
Sin embargo, el miedo a la crisis económica no ha sido lo único que ha provocado este cambio de preferencias. "En la medida en que la compra 'online' se ha normalizado, *las dinámicas se han hecho menos peculiares y más universales*", cuenta Romero, que enfatiza que Prime Day ha pasado a ser una campaña "más representativa del consumidor habitual, porque los dos canales son muy parecidos ya". En otras palabras, todos hemos acabado comprando prácticamente igual en una tienda física que en una web como Amazon.

Sea como sea, lo que está claro es que está habiendo un claro perdedor. La otra cada de la moneda de este fenómeno es la caída de ventas de los 'gadgets', que ha sido la puntilla para un sector tecnológico que lleva dos años encarando los vaivenes de *una economía en la que ha pasado de todo*: una pandemia, una crisis de suministro, atascos logísticos y, como colofón, la primera guerra en suelo europeo en 30 años, que ha disparado los costes energéticos y las tensiones geopolíticas.









El nuevo Mac Studio en una Apple Store. (Reuters/Mike Segar)
Hace medio año, The Cocktail realizó un estudio en el que preguntó a 1.500 personas en edad adulta qué recortarían en primer lugar ante un escenario de inflación. Ahí ya se podía ver que* la categoría más amenazada era la tecnología*, a la que después seguían el arte, la comida a domicilio, los regalos o las suscripciones. En este último nicho, cabe recordar que Netflix acaba de anunciar los detalles de su plan barato con publicidad, un modelo al que siempre se habían negado. "Las clases bajas y medias controlan su gasto o renegocian precios en las categorías en las que sí pueden hacerlo", recalca Romero.

Esa caída se ha visto en todo tipo de dispositivos, como televisiones, altavoces o dispositivos inteligentes para la conectividad en el hogar. También en los ordenadores, que han caído un 15% interanual en el tercer trimestre de este año, de acuerdo con los datos de la firma de análisis de mercado International Data Corporation (IDC). En este caso, hay que tener en cuenta que* el sprint de Apple, que ya es el cuarto fabricante del mundo* en este nicho, ha maquillado en parte este dato, que por ahora sigue estando por encima de los volúmenes prepandemia. El problema es que todo apunta a que la demanda va a seguir cuesta abajo.
*Los fabricantes entran en pánico*
En IDC ya han avisado de que este año van a disminuir las ventas de teléfonos móviles un 6,5% a nivel mundial. "El 'stock' elevado y la baja demanda, sin signos de recuperación inmediata, *han hecho que los fabricantes entren en pánico* y recorten drásticamente sus pedidos para 2022. Los acontecimientos de los últimos doce meses han recortado 150 millones de unidades del mercado con respecto a nuestra previsión", ha explicado Nabila Popal, directora de investigación de la rama de móviles y dispositivos en esta firma.





El gatillazo de Amazon tiene una explicación: tras la fiesta, llega la resaca de las 'big tech'
Michael Mcloughlin
Aquí también hay un dato importante: la gama más alta de 'Smartphones', aquellos que superan los 800 dólares, es la que mejor ha resistido, aumentando su cuota en cuatro puntos (ya son el 16% del total). La pregunta es obligada: *¿puede ser esto un indicador más de la famosa salida en K de la pandemia?* "Todavía nos faltan datos para decir que están pasando de forma más general, pero suena razonable que sea así, porque los datos de 'retail' apuntan en la misma dirección", comenta Romero, que tampoco descarta que pueda estar muy influenciada por las particularidades de este sector. "Desde hace años, Samsung se ha centrado en gamas altas, dejando que la media y baja se la queden jugadores chinos, porque han visto que esa pelea no la pueden ganar. Eso ha hecho que pasen a ser una marca aspiracional, en lugar de tener que estar ajustando precios", subraya.

Sea como sea, lo cierto es que la mala situación económica ha coincidido con otra circunstancia que también explica la caída de ventas de los productos tecnológicos. "Durante la pandemia, hubo un *gran ejercicio de equipamiento *y muchísima adquisición, por lo que *es un sector en el que las necesidades están cubiertas*. Eso se cruza con la situación económica y se desvaloriza esa categoría", apunta este especialista. Dicho de otro modo: mientras no haya visos de mejora, vas a exprimir tu ordenador, móvil o televisión hasta su último kilovatio de vida.


----------



## escudero (26 Oct 2022)

hoy en la radio, que el santander, record de beneficios en un siglo en el primer semestre.
iberdrola, tambien buenos beneficios.

Curioso, que por un lado la banca record de beneficios, energeticas, en mitad de una crisis energetica, lo mismo, beneficios
En cambio, empresas productivas caos absoluto, inclusive agroalimentario...


----------



## K-KABOOM (27 Oct 2022)

escudero dijo:


> hoy en la radio, que el santander, record de beneficios en un siglo en el primer semestre.
> iberdrola, tambien buenos beneficios.
> 
> Curioso, que por un lado la banca record de beneficios, energeticas, en mitad de una crisis energetica, lo mismo, beneficios
> En cambio, empresas productivas caos absoluto, inclusive agroalimentario...



Y mientras tanto las azulejeras con la mitad de los trabajadores en ERTE... son más de 8000 una burrada

La 3ª Azulejera a nivel mundial cerrada 10 días...., y mientras tanto perdiendo competitividad, Americanos indios y Egipcios quitando clientes a los españoles....

Pamesa (lo se de buena mano) con bajadas gordas de facturación y con el hacha en la mano preparada para cortar cabezas

Se viene.... se viene y no se comenta

s2


----------



## Gonorrea (30 Oct 2022)

Este hilo es el canario en la mina. Arriba para que no caiga en el olvido


----------



## la_trotona (30 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Y mientras tanto las azulejeras con la mitad de los trabajadores en ERTE... son más de 8000 una burrada
> 
> La 3ª Azulejera a nivel mundial cerrada 10 días...., y mientras tanto perdiendo competitividad, Americanos indios y Egipcios quitando clientes a los españoles....
> 
> ...



A ver si verdad baja bien el gas y puede volver a ser algo competitivas, esto es un desastre.


----------



## cucerulo (30 Oct 2022)

Si tenéis una empresa de reparación de barcos en Gran Canaria, mi más sentido pésame:









Golpe millonario de Marruecos: le 'quita' a Canarias las reparaciones de pesqueros rusos


Rusia quiere que Casablanca sustituya al Puerto de Las Palmas y se convierta en la nueva 'base' de reparaciones de la flota pesquera rusa, según la agencia Tass. Los astilleros canarios atienden a los buques rusos desde los tiempos de la URSS




www.vozpopuli.com





Si la tenéis en Casablanca, enhorabuena.


----------



## DEREC (30 Oct 2022)

cucerulo dijo:


> Si tenéis una empresa de reparación de barcos en Gran Canaria, mi más sentido pésame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo sea por apartar a Putin.



> *"posición de la Unión Europea sobre la cuestión de la entrada de buques pesqueros rusos y la prohibición de su estancia en Las Palmas"*.



Gracias Pedro.


----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A ver si verdad baja bien el gas y puede volver a ser algo competitivas, esto es un desastre.



El problema es simple ganar un cliente tarda años perderlo segundos....


----------



## escudero (30 Oct 2022)

ganar dinero con una empresa, lleva mucho esfuerzo y suerte a partes iguales.
Por mucho que ganes, un mes malo pierdes lo ganado entre tres/seis meses malos.

Yo llevo por mi cuenta casi 20 años, y todavia no he levantado cabeza, habre tenido en total unos 3/4 años buenos, y el resto entre ir tirando y malos.
Asi no hay forma de crecer y consolidarme un poco.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Oct 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> El problema es simple ganar un cliente tarda años perderlo segundos....



Eso es muy, muy cierto, esperemos que por cercanía puedan mantener suficientes clientes para que no se vayan las empresas al garete.


----------



## Spielzeug (30 Oct 2022)

Traigo un par de gráficas al hilo. 

1. Costes de producción entre las primeras economías mundiales 







Y la consecuencia:
2. Balanza comercial europea:







Lo siguiente será el cierre masivo de industrias europeas incapaces de competir en esta situación.


----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Traigo un par de gráficas al hilo.
> 
> 1. Costes de producción entre las primeras economías mundiales
> 
> ...



Es justo lo que quieren matar nuestras industrias


----------



## anduriña (31 Oct 2022)

Veréis varios hilos con distintas percepciones en el foro.

Éstos son datos:

Entre el jueves y el viernes entraron en mi correo de los juzgados de Castilla la Mancha veinticuatro concursos de acreedores .

Veinte el jueves y cuatro el viernes.

Hoy sólo uno -se nota que han hecho puente.

Casi todos de personas físicas. Guadalajara como provincia con más concursos -en la zona pegada a Madrid hay mucha gente que lo debe estar pasando mal. Albacete también con unos cuantos.

Mucho trabajador de logística/transporte.

Edito: Mosacata (Liberbank, ahora Unicaja) sigue aumentando su cartera de inmuebles.


----------



## Despotricador (3 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Veréis varios hilos con distintas percepciones en el foro.
> 
> Éstos son datos:
> 
> ...



Veo lo mismo. Cuatro sociedades de pacotilla y el resto personas físicas endeudadas hasta las trancas con cipiteca, tarjetas y toda clase de mierdas. Piden la declaración de concurso y acto seguido la exoneración del pasivo. Todo un chollo y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## anduriña (3 Nov 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Veo lo mismo. Cuatro sociedades de pacotilla y el resto personas físicas endeudadas hasta las trancas con cipiteca, tarjetas y toda clase de mierdas. Piden la declaración de concurso y acto seguido la exoneración del pasivo. Todo un chollo y vuelta a empezar.



El ritmo se ha incrementado mucho estas últimas semanas. Seguramente venga motivado por la reforma de la ley concursal.

Yo esta semana he visto cosas que nunca había me hubiera imaginado.

Había visto quebrar hasta a farmacéuticos.

Bueno, pues esta semana he visto el concurso de un médico y un cura.

En mi vida (cinco años llevo viendo esto de forma tangencial en mi trabajo).

A lo que comentas. Mucha gente se va a quedar fuera de cualquier tipo de financiación. No les van a dar crédito.

Así de simple. Estoy viendo concursos de gente con unos pocos miles de euros en crédito al consumo -de Cetelem, por ejemplo.

Estoy viendo hasta concursos de acreedores en Cuenca. Era una provincia en la que simplemente no había. Y Guadalajara asusta. ¿Pero qué hacía toda esa gente? Porque son personas que no tienen patrimonio neto.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> El ritmo se ha incrementado mucho estas últimas semanas. Seguramente venga motivado por la reforma de la ley concursal.
> 
> Yo esta semana he visto cosas que nunca había me hubiera imaginado.
> 
> ...



Ah, colega, Cuenca, la muy noble y leal ciudad de Cuenca.

Kunka, la llamaban los moros. Y es en Cuenca donde yo moro.

A todo esto, como es posible que un cura quiebre ?

Reciben una asignación monetaria igual al salario mínimo interprofesional como mínimo y cada mes religiosamente.

Acaso Estamos viviendo y viendo el fin de una era ? Acaso el caer de una nueva Roma o Babilonia.


----------



## K-KABOOM (3 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> El ritmo se ha incrementado mucho estas últimas semanas. Seguramente venga motivado por la reforma de la ley concursal.
> 
> Yo esta semana he visto cosas que nunca había me hubiera imaginado.
> 
> ...



Irá poco a poco, el concursal que tenemos me ha dicho que esperan avalancha, también mis abogados... 

Son buenos tiempos para los abogados, no digo lo que nos ha costado todo pero los buenos abogados son muy caros...

S2


----------



## anduriña (3 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ah, colega, Cuenca, la muy noble y leal ciudad de Cuenca.
> 
> Kunka, la llamaban los moros. Y es en Cuenca donde yo moro.
> 
> ...



No puedo contarlo -equivaldría a dar su nombre y apellidos y no debo hacerlo, tampoco lo sé seguro- pero creo que fue por ayudar a alguien -es una sospecha.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> No puedo contarlo -equivaldría a dar su nombre y apellidos y no debo hacerlo, tampoco lo sé seguro- pero creo que fue por ayudar a alguien -es una sospecha.



No hombre claro está, yo no preguntaba por eso ni me importa claro está.

Pero me resulta muy curioso.


----------



## K-KABOOM (3 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No hombre claro está, yo no preguntaba por eso ni me importa claro está.
> 
> Pero me resulta muy curioso.



Como sea común para la gente de a pie el quebrar , el crédito al consumo se va a cerrar de cuajo


----------



## anduriña (3 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Como sea común para la gente de a pie el quebrar , el crédito al consumo se va a cerrar de cuajo



Pues está pasando. Empiezan a llegar suramericanos y vigilantes de seguridad/trabajadores de logística con pocos miles de euros -más de 5k y menos de 10 k- que pueden ser perfectamente de un coche.

O simplemente que no llegan a fin de mes.

Me está llamando la atención que está empezando a llegar gente próxima a la edad de jubilación. O incluso jubilada.

Y hay cierta sobrerrepresentación de gente con minusvalía.

Moros/negros ni uno. Sólo hay suramericanos y europeos del este de entre los grupos de inmigrantes. Chinos tampoco hay.

De entre los funcionarios, el grupo más numeroso diría que es de trabajadores del ejército. Es curioso porque en la provincia de Toledo son suboficiales y en Albacete son soldados. Pero tampoco es un grupo especialmente numeroso.

Ya digo que el grupo de empleados principal que va a concurso en mi región está asociado a actividades de transporte/logística.


----------



## Despotricador (3 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> El ritmo se ha incrementado mucho estas últimas semanas. Seguramente venga motivado por la reforma de la ley concursal.
> 
> Yo esta semana he visto cosas que nunca había me hubiera imaginado.
> 
> ...



He visto varios farmacéuticos en la crisis anterior y alguna profesión todavía más noble que no voy a decir.

Tengo dudas sobre que queden fuera del sistema de crédito. Les borran las deudas de un plumazo. Me lleva a entender que tales deudas ya no existen y por ello no deben figurar en ficheros de morosos.

Lo que me cuesta entender es ver cómo tras lo acontecido en la anterior crisis, todavía se siga prestando dinero a mindundis. Deporte de altísimo riesgo prestar dinero hoy en día.


----------



## K-KABOOM (3 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Pues está pasando. Empiezan a llegar suramericanos y vigilantes de seguridad/trabajadores de logística con pocos miles de euros -más de 5k y menos de 10 k- que pueden ser perfectamente de un coche.
> 
> O simplemente que no llegan a fin de mes.
> 
> ...



Pues por tan poco es un error muy grave entrar en concurso, no es económicamente rentable, sale a cuenta dejar de pagar el crédito que aquí no pasa na.... Si no tienes nada...

S2 es un placer leerte siempre andu


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Nov 2022)

Vamos a flipar con la que se nos viene encima


----------



## K-KABOOM (3 Nov 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> He visto varios farmacéuticos en la crisis anterior y alguna profesión todavía más noble que no voy a decir.
> 
> Tengo dudas sobre que queden fuera del sistema de crédito. Les borran las deudas de un plumazo. Me lleva a entender que tales deudas ya no existen y por ello no deben figurar en ficheros de morosos.
> 
> Lo que me cuesta entender es ver cómo tras lo acontecido en la anterior crisis, todavía se siga prestando dinero a mindundis. Deporte de altísimo riesgo prestar dinero hoy en día.



Ni es tan simple ni tan rápido, pero bien hecho, si quedas limpio, pero es 1 vez máximo cada 10 años... Y como me han dicho, los bancos no olvidan


----------



## Despotricador (3 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ah, colega, Cuenca, la muy noble y leal ciudad de Cuenca.
> 
> Kunka, la llamaban los moros. Y es en Cuenca donde yo moro.
> 
> ...



Algunos curillas son viciosillos.


----------



## Despotricador (3 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Pues por tan poco es un error muy grave entrar en concurso, no es económicamente rentable, sale a cuenta dejar de pagar el crédito que aquí no pasa na.... Si no tienes nada...
> 
> S2 es un placer leerte siempre andu



Todo gratis. Abogado de oficio y deuda borrada.


----------



## K-KABOOM (3 Nov 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Todo gratis. Abogado de oficio y deuda borrada.



De gratis nada de nada... Y si lo pullan gratis que se agarren los machos ..


----------



## Dmtry (3 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



Pues a seguir votando PSOE


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Nov 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Pues a seguir votando PSOE



Por supuesto que hay que votar a PSOE, es necesario que este país se hunda en la mierda más absoluta cuanto antes.


----------



## escudero (3 Nov 2022)

no creo que sea tan facil eso de ir al juzgado, dejar de pagar y quedarte limpio y con historial crediticio tambien cristalino... 

Yo lo mismo soy anticuado, pero pienso, que las deudas hay que al menos intentar pagarlas como sea... no veo sentido a meterte en juzgados por deudas de 5/10k, qie eso, al final, de una forma u otra, trabajando y poco a poco se paga...

Es un tema que desconozco eso de declararte en bancarota siendo autonomo o particular, pensaba que era para empresas, y habra que justificar, digo, no creo que sea tan facil con decir "no me llega para pagar el coche..."


----------



## Despotricador (3 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> no creo que sea tan facil eso de ir al juzgado, dejar de pagar y quedarte limpio y con historial crediticio tambien cristalino...
> 
> Yo lo mismo soy anticuado, pero pienso, que las deudas hay que al menos intentar pagarlas como sea... no veo sentido a meterte en juzgados por deudas de 5/10k, qie eso, al final, de una forma u otra, trabajando y poco a poco se paga...
> 
> Es un tema que desconozco eso de declararte en bancarota siendo autonomo o particular, pensaba que era para empresas, y habra que justificar, digo, no creo que sea tan facil con decir "no me llega para pagar el coche..."



Hoy mismo. Y como éste hay bastantes a diario.






BOE.es - BOE-J-2022-470996 MADRID. Edicto de 28 de octubre de 2022 en procedimiento concursal número 435/2022.







www.boe.es





Y mañana más y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Dmtry (3 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por supuesto que hay que votar a PSOE, es necesario que este país se hunda en la mierda más absoluta cuanto antes.



Lo malo es que de ahí ya no se sale. Véase las democracias populares de letrinoamerica


----------



## Azote87 (3 Nov 2022)

Lo del paro de la yoli hoy es el rebote del gato muerto , vivo en un pueblo pequeño dirigido por nuestros amigos del capullo y la mano . Si os digo que en un mes puede haber perfectamente 100 nóminas más me quedo corto . Quemando dinero a lo bestia .Tienen remanente para sostener esto hasta las elecciones . 


Por cierto donde curro está la cosa por un 10% menos que el año pasado ajustado a inflación , eso en octubre . Este mes aún es pronto pero la cosa no tiene nada de alegria 

Y lo del cura y el médico me ha matado , no viene nada bueno por más que se jalee los datos de la cacatua gallega


----------



## Kareo (3 Nov 2022)

Y ¿todas estas deudas sin resolver se recogen como morosidad? o ¿Se esconde bajo alguna alfombra contable? Es que esto que estáis contando si que me parece una radiografía de lo que realmente está pasando, pero asusta ver la alegría con la que se ha vuelto a dar crédito sin vistas de recuperar.


----------



## rioskunk (3 Nov 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Metal en Vigo empieza las paradas. Tanto por material, como por gastos y las multinacionales y empresas gordas para dejar de gastar dinero y sacar dinerillo extra antes de final de año.



podrías especificar empresas o sector, por curiosidad, supongo que un a la que te refieres sers psa, stallenties o como se llame ahora y las auxiliares de las que se rodea, ¿ también se esta parando empresas de mecanizado que trabajen para otros sectores? esto es muy importante creo yo porque puede poner de manifiesto que las empresas a las que surten estan mal, por ejemplo hubo un erte en ence por la sequia pero las
uxiliares lo pasaron mal pero como aprovecho el paron para hacer alguna reparacion/modernización a otras empresas les vino bien.

Lo que quiero decir es que si ciertas empresas del metal van mal es porque a las empresas que son sus clientes les va mal y asi poder saber que sectores empiezan a ir mal, aunque siendo vigo y tal como esta el sector de astilleros esto ya supone un paron, aunque a hijos de basrreras lo compro otro astillero con bastantes pedidos o eso lei.

Gracias.







'


----------



## K-KABOOM (4 Nov 2022)

up


----------



## rioskunk (5 Nov 2022)

up


----------



## rioskunk (8 Nov 2022)

Los concursos de acreedores se disparan en Galicia tras el fin de la moratoria


Galicia registró 40 procedimientos en septiembre, lo que duplica con creces los 15 de 2021. Los expertos avanzan "una solicitud masiva" de concursos de personas físicas y empresas zombis




www.diariodepontevedra.es




* Los concursos de acreedores se disparan en Galicia tras el fin de la moratoria *
Galicia registró 40 procedimientos en septiembre, lo que duplica con creces los 15 de 2021. Los expertos avanzan "una solicitud masiva" de concursos de personas físicas y empresas zombis




_photo_camera_ Los economistas y abogados Isaías González y Ramón Juega. DP


Verónica Núñez 
08/nov./22


Después de la finalización el 30 de junio de las sucesivas prórrogas de la *moratoria concursal* decretada en marzo de 2020 por el Gobierno para dar margen para recomponer sus finanzas a las empresas cuya cuenta de resultados se vio primero lastrada por el* estado de alarma* y la *pandemia *y, luego, por el impacto de la guerra de Ucrania, el panorama presenta claroscuros.
Según* Informa D&B*, en septiembre en los juzgados gallegos se solicitaron 40 *concursos de acreedores*, lo que duplica de largo los 15 computados en el mismo periodo de 2021 y constituye la cifra mensual más elevada desde que arrancan los *estudios *de la consultora en 2015. Abriendo más el objetivo, se observa un incremento del 19,8% de los procedimientos registrados desde enero, con un total de 206. 







Las grandes patronales gallegas se desmarcan del paro del transporte
Tomando como base la información que maneja el *Consello Galego de Economistas* y ante la crisis inflacionaria, los economistas y abogados *Isaías González García* y *Ramón Juega Cuesta* anticipan "una solicitud masiva de concursos de acreedores de personas físicas y, por otra parte, pymes con ausencia total o prácticamente residual de bienes y derechos, lo que se denomina* concursos sin masa*". Los dos juristas, que recientemente dirigieron en *Santiago* la organización del XVI Encuentro en Galicia de Profesionales del Derecho Concursal —que reunió a más de 200 expertos—, auguran que estas dos tendencias se extenderán a 2023, para cuando se prevé que a "multitud de compañías" no les quede otra que reestructurar sus deudas judicialmente. "Con la respiración asistida de las distintas moratorias, continuaron operando en el *tráfico mercantil *pese a su estado de insolvencia y amparadas por la dispensa del deber que se impone al empresario de acudir a la vía concursal cuando conozca, o debiese conocer, que no puede o no va a poder atender las deudas contraídas con sus acreedores", señalan los dos letrados. 







¿Sería viable que la naviera danesa se instalase en la comarca de Pontevedra?
El repunte de estos procedimientos llega después de que el *Congreso *aprobase a finales de agosto la reforma de la *Ley Concursal* que, entre otros aspectos, pretende impulsar "la preconcursalidad", lo que también ayudaría a no acentuar el colapso en los *juzgados*. Juega y González explican que se trata de que las empresas alcancen acuerdos de reestructuración con sus acreedores para evitar así tener que suspender pagos e iniciar el proceso judicial. Además de enfocarse a los negocios que ya sean insolventes o que vayan a serlo de forma "inminente", la idea es abarcar "un nuevo supuesto de *probabilidad de insolvencia*", que englobaría a aquellos empresarios que, en ausencia de un plan de reestructuración, vislumbren que puedan ser incapaces de atender las obligaciones que vayan venciendo a dos años vista. 
*AGILIDAD*
Además de buscar aumentar la agilidad de los procesos concursales y de tratar de favorecer la segunda oportunidad, el nuevo marco crea un procedimiento especial para *autónomos* y *microempresas*. "Se trata de un sistema basado en la puesta a disposición de formularios electrónicos, intervención mínima de profesionales, reducción de plazos y plataformas tecnológicas de liquidación de activos", indican los expertos. Está pensado para negocios que facturen menos de 700.000 euros, con menos de 10 empleados y con un pasivo de hasta 350.000 euros. 
*La nociva cultura del último cartucho*
La lentitud de los procesos judiciales y la tendencia de recurrir al concurso en estadios tardíos ha derivado en que, hasta ahora, el* 96%* de las empresas *acabase en liquidación*, como apunta el Consejo General de Economistas. "Sigue faltando cultura empresarial de insolvencia ya que, muy al contrario de otros países de nuestro entorno, se acude a la solución concursal como última alternativa, cuando las compañías ya no tienen capacidad para satisfacer a sus acreedores con un convenio o una liquidación ordenada", indican los abogados y economistas Isaías González y Ramón Juega.

*76%*
Es la *ratio de empresas* que se acogieron al *concurso en septiembre* en España y que, en el *mismo día*, pidieron *la liquidación*. Informa D&B señala que se trata de un dato sin parangón en lo que va de década. Refleja el volumen de firmas que operaron como* zombis *con la moratoria.

*Deudas públicas*
Entre los lastres que arrastra la nueva Ley Concursal, en vigor el 26 de septiembre, figura que se "*restringe más de lo deseable*" la posibilidad de que *más autónomos y particulares* se acojan a la *segunda oportunidad*. Los expertos admiten que la protección de la vivienda habitual y "la resistencia de las deudas públicas" –esto es, las que se tienen con la Agencia Tributaria o la Seguridad Social, por ejemplo– impedirán aplicar "el perdón de las deudas en muchos supuestos".


----------



## zahoriblanco (10 Nov 2022)

Trabajo en el sector agrícola en el tema de suministros a empresas productoras agrícolas y últimamente si se escuchan rumores de empresas grandes que están en la cuerda floja y a las que están dejándoles de vender. Siempre hay casos de estos pero ahora me da la sensación que va a más, hoy me decían de una empresas de suministros de insumos agrícolas a la que una empresa grande productora le debe 400000, y en el banco le han devuelto un pagaré de esta misma empresa. El dueño de la empresa suministradora decía que estaba pensando en cerrar ahora que aún no lo deben mucho, porque se huele que como empiecen a realizarle impagos se va el a tomar por culo. 
Por otra parte quería preguntaros hasta que punto un holding de empresas puede hacer que suspenda una de ellas y no afecte al resto. Me estaban comentando de una empresa en concreto que parece que la están haciendo entrar en suspensión de pagos pero la empresa forma parte de un grupo más grande. Esto se puede hacer? Es decir hacer suspensión de pagos de una empresa sin que la empresa matriz tenga que asumir las deudas


----------



## Charles B. (10 Nov 2022)

Ya pasó octubre. Hasta dentro de un año no hace falta que sigáis dando el coñazo.


----------



## K-KABOOM (10 Nov 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Trabajo en el sector agrícola en el tema de suministros a empresas productoras agrícolas y últimamente si se escuchan rumores de empresas grandes que están en la cuerda floja y a las que están dejándoles de vender. Siempre hay casos de estos pero ahora me da la sensación que va a más, hoy me decían de una empresas de suministros de insumos agrícolas a la que una empresa grande productora le debe 400000, y en el banco le han devuelto un pagaré de esta misma empresa. El dueño de la empresa suministradora decía que estaba pensando en cerrar ahora que aún no lo deben mucho, porque se huele que como empiecen a realizarle impagos se va el a tomar por culo.
> Por otra parte quería preguntaros hasta que punto un holding de empresas puede hacer que suspenda una de ellas y no afecte al resto. Me estaban comentando de una empresa en concreto que parece que la están haciendo entrar en suspensión de pagos pero la empresa forma parte de un grupo más grande. Esto se puede hacer? Es decir hacer suspensión de pagos de una empresa sin que la empresa matriz tenga que asumir las deudas



Si es grupo y lo tratan como grupo dependerá de las vinculaciones que tengan inter empresas

Igual no pasa nada que caen en cadena 

Saludos


----------



## Economista_paco (12 Nov 2022)

Up! Cómo va la situación? Por lo que me comentan amigos del sector servicios caida del consumo, la gente sale y gasta menos, también porque muchos van más justos y prefieren ahorrar de cara a las fiestas navideñas. Eso sí los datos de Noviembre y los de Enero pueden ser un drama.


----------



## zahoriblanco (13 Nov 2022)

Sabic anuncia un ERTE entre enero y junio por la parada en la planta de policarbonato


La compañía ha comunicado hoy la decisión a los trabajadores de Cartagena




www.laopiniondemurcia.es





Esta empresa fabrica el plástico en virutas para que luego otras muchas industrias obtengan piezas de plásticos con moldes, empresas de automoción, jueguetes etc..


----------



## zahoriblanco (13 Nov 2022)

La compañía ha dicho al comité que el ERTE está motivado por "la situación actual relacionada con la bajada progresiva del volumen de pedidos y los elevados costes de producción, una vez analizados los distintos escenarios de la situación volátil e incierta de los mercados".


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (13 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Ni es tan simple ni tan rápido, pero bien hecho, si quedas limpio, pero es 1 vez máximo cada 10 años... Y como me han dicho, los bancos no olvidan



Los bancos son unos pobres muertos de hambre desde hace 4 décadas.

Viven de "empaquetar" operaciones de Activo.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

Buenos días

Actualización a día de hoy, tema portes China

Voy a importar algún producto desde china, hace ya bastante que no lo hacía y estaba desconectado del tema, conocedor del tema de los fletes, me acaban de decir que ahora han bajado mucho, pero que los barcos ya no salen a full de carga desde allí, que se nota el bajón en los pedidos hacia China

Antes de verano un contenedor estaba por encima de 12k ahora esta por encima de 4k, un 40 pies

Solo lo quería dejar dicho

Saludos


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



como va la facturación ahora? y el resto de temas? se ve mejoría?


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> como va la facturación ahora? y el resto de temas? se ve mejoría?



A ver la situación es entre rara, compleja y con miedo, hay un grave problema de pedidos, y los pedidos que hay van a pelo puta como decimos, se está literalmente eliminando el canal intermedio de producto, ergo se sufre en ese segmento.

Importadores potentes están subiendo brutalmente ventas, Griferias por ejemplo están arrasando empresas potentes con capital fuerte, con muchos contenedores en ruta y en fabricación.

Francia, Italia y Alemania jodidas, empresas van aguantando, muchas con poco trabajo, bancos detrás tuyo.

Es mi impresión, pero el tema está complicado, como digo en el hilo yo despido a 25..., alguno ya se han colocado son buenos y los buenos sin problemas, nosotros tampoco tendremos problemas de colocación, somos conocidos y nos valoran

Pero la sensación, es muy rancia en el ambiente

Saludos


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

Crisis: - [Recopilatorio] Empresas que cierran o paralizan actividad por el precio de la energía


https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia/carballo/2022/11/13/tres-mares-sigue-erte-tras-perder-produccion-agosto/0003_202211C13C1991.htm




www.burbuja.info





aquí hay un recopilatorio de empresa en ere, erte etc


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Prometí ir actualizando conforme fuera pasando el tiempo, hoy es festivo aunque este haciendo cosas en casa, os voy a ir actualizando punto por punto tal y como prometí, el mensaje es de Mayo, estamos Octubre, vamos que han pasado 5 meses... desde el primer mensaje, que gratamente ha sido muy bien recibido, puesto que creo que estoy palpando una realidad (la mia y la de mis cercanos), bastante dura.
> 
> ACTUALIZACION
> 
> ...



ostrassss no había visto este mensaje. Me quedo a cuadros.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Nov 2022)

Comercio, capital mesetaria. 
Noviembre a 15, 18% menos que 2021,2020. 

Un 3% menos que 2019.( pero claro, gastos fijos respecto a 2019 no cuento)


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

Comercio (tienda) o comercio (distribucion?)


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (17 Nov 2022)

Siento mucho que haya llegado a ese desenlace K-KABOOM. Has hecho todo lo posible pero al final el rumbo del barco en el que estamos a nivel general es el que es...


----------



## kenny220 (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Comercio (tienda) o comercio (distribucion?)



Retail. Y los proveedores todos mandando ofertas, dtos, compra ahora y paga en..., y a la vez tarifas subidas de un 30% en catálogo. 
Como para hacer black friday, rebajas, y que la reposición te salga un 30% más caro


----------



## escudero (17 Nov 2022)

yo despues de octubre de mierda, me han entrado varios pedidos para hacer unos mueblecillos, mas unos trabajos de carpinteria, al menos, con un poco de suerte, hasta final de año, medio apaño el tema... 
pero vaya mierda, en unos pocos meses malos me he pulido todo lo que tenia ahorrado...

No se que es peor en esta situacion, los autonomos solitarios como yo, que aunque no tengamos capacidad con 4 trabajillos pasamos el mes, o las empresas grandes que pueden ofrecer mejores precios, por su capacidad de compra, pero tienen una tension de facturar muchos miles cada mes...... 

@K-KABOOM por cierto, en que sector estas? eso de traer de china es para nuevo negocio o el actual? 
Menuda locura meterse en importar stock, con lo inestable del panorama


----------



## Azote87 (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> A ver la situación es entre rara, compleja y con miedo, hay un grave problema de pedidos, y los pedidos que hay van a pelo puta como decimos, se está literalmente eliminando el canal intermedio de producto, ergo se sufre en ese segmento.
> 
> Importadores potentes están subiendo brutalmente ventas, Griferias por ejemplo están arrasando empresas potentes con capital fuerte, con muchos contenedores en ruta y en fabricación.
> 
> ...



Bueno yo he trabajado en algo similar y si veo importadores de capital chino que venden en plataformas como Amazon y a distribuidores nacionales fuertes


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

Pues justo ahora me acaba de llamar una amiga que su pareja trabaja en una empresa relacionada con software para grandes vadenas de hoteles. En junio fueron varios a la calle y ahora ante la situación que no es muy boyante van otros tantos al cierre del ejercicio a la calle (ya está la lista hecha). 
Las grandes cadenas hoteleras ya no invierten tanto en modernizar su software (bastante tienen con pagar la luz y todo lo demás). 
En consecuencia el marido de mi amiga se va al paro con 50 y pico tacos largos.


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> yo despues de octubre de mierda, me han entrado varios pedidos para hacer unos mueblecillos, mas unos trabajos de carpinteria, al menos, con un poco de suerte, hasta final de año, medio apaño el tema...
> pero vaya mierda, en unos pocos meses malos me he pulido todo lo que tenia ahorrado...
> 
> No se que es peor en esta situacion, los autonomos solitarios como yo, que aunque no tengamos capacidad con 4 trabajillos pasamos el mes, o las empresas grandes que pueden ofrecer mejores precios, por su capacidad de compra, pero tienen una tension de facturar muchos miles cada mes......
> ...



Industrial, yo empece de export manager, hablo 5 idiomas....

china bien llevado da mucho


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Industrial, yo empece de export manager, hablo 5 idiomas....
> 
> china bien llevado da mucho



se me había pasado tu post de que os ibais a concurso. lo siento mucho
tanto ha empeorado la situación desde enero hasta ahora?


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> se me había pasado tu post de que os ibais a concurso. lo siento mucho
> tanto ha empeorado la situación desde enero hasta ahora?



Te pongo 1 solo ejemplo, Costes de materia prima en 2019 (en una de mis unidades productivas) 350k € aprox, Costes de materia prima en 2022 (sin acabar el año, con menor facturación) Circa 750k

Imagina...


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Te pongo 1 solo ejemplo, Costes de materia prima en 2019 (en una de mis unidades productivas) 350k € aprox, Costes de materia prima en 2022 (sin acabar el año, con menor facturación) Circa 750k
> 
> Imagina...



Pero como tú tienen que estar la mayor parte de las empresas de este país. 
Y de esto no se habla nada en las noticias ni en la prensa


----------



## rioskunk (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Industrial, yo empece de export manager, hablo 5 idiomas....
> 
> china bien llevado da mucho



para que me saques de mi ignorancia, lo de industrial que es, fabricas cosas, tenias una empresa con maquinaria para hacer por ejemplo griferias etc.
que es un export manager.


----------



## sonsol (17 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pero como tú tienen que estar la mayor parte de las empresas de este país.
> Y de esto no se habla nada en las noticias ni en la prensa



Por alguna razón al gobierno le interesa atraer inmigrantes, si ponen las cartas sobre la mesa no quedaría ni el tato. Todo el quepudiera se iría del país 
Por otro lado lo de España es cíclico: gran crecimiento seguido de años cuesta abajo una y otra vez.


----------



## Charlatan (17 Nov 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Por otro lado lo de España es cíclico: gran crecimiento seguido de años cuesta abajo una y otra vez.



que crecimiento?¿?las paguinas amarillas se quedaron a la mitad de 2006 a 2013,de los que hemos sobrevivido muchos se han jubilado y no se han repuesto empresas......en 15 años quedaremos 4 ,no porque queramos,esque no han dejado a nadie entrar con millones de papeles,normativas,etc...que antes de empezar algo ya son 300.000....dime tu quien con 20-30 tiene 300.000 para empezar algo en serio?¿?¿
los rojos no se imaginan la que estan liando......solo les quedara hundir las pensiones para que los autonomos actuales no se puedan jubilar.


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> para que me saques de mi ignorancia, lo de industrial que es, fabricas cosas, tenias una empresa con maquinaria para hacer por ejemplo griferias etc.
> que es un export manager.



Fabricante, cogemos materia prima, la procesamos y la dejamos acabada, normalmente OMD (bajo premisas de una marca y sus planos), desde corte, soldadura, pintura etc.

Export Manager es aquel trabajador que su principal función es el tratar con otros paises, ya sea por compra o por venta, mi designación correcta es Director de Comercio Exterior, idiomas aprendidos en varios paises viviendo allí

Saludos y un placer


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

Tu encontrarás curro sin problema 


K-KABOOM dijo:


> Fabricante, cogemos materia prima, la procesamos y la dejamos acabada, normalmente OMD (bajo premisas de una marca y sus planos), desde corte, soldadura, pintura etc.
> 
> Export Manager es aquel trabajador que su principal función es el tratar con otros paises, ya sea por compra o por venta, mi designación correcta es Director de Comercio Exterior, idiomas aprendidos en varios paises viviendo allí
> 
> Saludos y un placer



Tú encontrarás trabajo sin problema y buen trabajo


----------



## anduriña (17 Nov 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> Trabajo en el sector agrícola en el tema de suministros a empresas productoras agrícolas y últimamente si se escuchan rumores de empresas grandes que están en la cuerda floja y a las que están dejándoles de vender. Siempre hay casos de estos pero ahora me da la sensación que va a más, hoy me decían de una empresas de suministros de insumos agrícolas a la que una empresa grande productora le debe 400000, y en el banco le han devuelto un pagaré de esta misma empresa. El dueño de la empresa suministradora decía que estaba pensando en cerrar ahora que aún no lo deben mucho, porque se huele que como empiecen a realizarle impagos se va el a tomar por culo.
> Por otra parte quería preguntaros hasta que punto un holding de empresas puede hacer que suspenda una de ellas y no afecte al resto. Me estaban comentando de una empresa en concreto que parece que la están haciendo entrar en suspensión de pagos pero la empresa forma parte de un grupo más grande. Esto se puede hacer? Es decir hacer suspensión de pagos de una empresa sin que la empresa matriz tenga que asumir las deudas



Empresa de maquinaria agrícola de Castilla la Mancha. 4 millones de euros de facturación.

Más de 50 años en el mercado según la página web.

Me llegó ayer el concurso de acreedores de la sociedad.

------------------------------------------------------

Una tontería, pero ya que he escrito en el hilo, aprovecho.

Mercadona en Toledo ya no vende detergente Ariel en polvo. Sólo tienen marca blanca.


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

La crisis ya está aquí: 311 concursos de acreedores en un día, récord histórico


Ni en los peores años de la crisis financiera y económica pasada se habían registrado tantos concursos de acreedores en un solo día como ayer martes, 311.




okdiario.com


----------



## anduriña (17 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> La crisis ya está aquí: 311 concursos de acreedores en un día, récord histórico
> 
> 
> Ni en los peores años de la crisis financiera y económica pasada se habían registrado tantos concursos de acreedores en un solo día como ayer martes, 311.
> ...



Cuidado, porque estamos con la ley nueva. Y mucha gente se ha esperado.

@Despotricador y yo lo comentamos hace unos días en el hilo.

Por si lo quieres ver como referencia, hoy me han entrado en el correo de toda Castilla la Mancha 12 concursos de acreedores.

Todos de personas físicas.

6 de Albacete.
4 de Toledo. 
1 de Guadalajara. 
1 de Cuenca.


----------



## escudero (17 Nov 2022)

que empresas con mas de 40/50 años, con instalaciones mas que amortizadas, un monton de stock pagado... y aun asi vayan a concurso, no es un "siempre ha habido empresas qie van mal..."

Que no hablamos del tipico bar donde el jhonatan mete mano a la caja y por eso no cuadran las cuentas....

Aqui se trata de que empresas tochas, se ha juntado caida de ventas con incrementos de costes.
El estado no puede hacer nada sobre las ventas, ni materias primas ni energia.

Pero si podria haber puesto una bajada de impuestos, a todas las pymes, de minimo el 50% (aqui meto irpf, declaraciones de iva, autonomos...).
Pero el estado, quiere lo suyo, y antes que renunciar a su robo, te hunde el negocio


----------



## Uomo82 (17 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> que empresas con mas de 40/50 años, con instalaciones mas que amortizadas, un monton de stock pagado... y aun asi vayan a concurso, no es un "siempre ha habido empresas qie van mal..."
> 
> Que no hablamos del tipico bar donde el jhonatan mete mano a la caja y por eso no cuadran las cuentas....
> 
> ...



Y no es que quieran lo suyo sino más, la AEAT no para de enviar requerimiento e intenta esquilmarte por cualquier chorrada.


----------



## AH1N1 (17 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> que empresas con mas de 40/50 años, con instalaciones mas que amortizadas, un monton de stock pagado... y aun asi vayan a concurso, no es un "siempre ha habido empresas qie van mal..."
> Que no hablamos del tipico bar donde el jhonatan mete mano a la caja y por eso no cuadran las cuentas....
> Aqui se trata de que empresas tochas, se ha juntado caida de ventas con incrementos de costes.
> *El estado no puede hacer nada sobre las ventas, ni materias primas ni energia.*
> ...



La nueva normalidad. Ya sé que puede sonar a troleo, pero es eso, y no podemos decir que no nos avisaron de ello.


----------



## Felson (17 Nov 2022)

Situación real no a nivel de empresa, sino de compresa. Cosas de la discriminación positiva aplicada hasta al ritmo de la respiración: el inspirar y la exhalación.


----------



## Economista_paco (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Actualización a día de hoy, tema portes China
> 
> ...



Quién vea este gráfico y no sienta pánico es que no sabe la que se viene encima.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Actualización a día de hoy, tema portes China
> 
> ...



Por poner en contexto:

Yo traía TEUs (contenedor 20 pies estándar) desde Guangzhou hasta Algeciras (linea "Mediterranean Express" de MAERSK) por menos de 2.5k en 2007.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## luvalab (17 Nov 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> Quién vea este gráfico y no sienta pánico es que no sabe la que se viene encima.



Me podrias explciar porque deberia sentir pánico? Desde el desconocimiento... solo veo la bajada en picado, pero como también hubo una subida y los niveles a los que nos dirijimos son los que estabamos cuando estabamos "bien", me cuesta interpretarlo...


----------



## sebboh (17 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> que empresas con mas de 40/50 años, con instalaciones mas que amortizadas, un monton de stock pagado... y aun asi vayan a concurso, no es un "siempre ha habido empresas qie van mal..."
> 
> Que no hablamos del tipico bar donde el jhonatan mete mano a la caja y por eso no cuadran las cuentas....
> 
> ...



y empresas tochas tambien tienen problemas, en madera Finsa mismamente (si no me equivoco de las más grandes)


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Cuidado, porque estamos con la ley nueva. Y mucha gente se ha esperado.
> 
> @Despotricador y yo lo comentamos hace unos días en el hilo.
> 
> ...



Y qué pasa con la ley nueva?


----------



## Economista_paco (17 Nov 2022)

luvalab dijo:


> Me podrias explciar porque deberia sentir pánico? Desde el desconocimiento... solo veo la bajada en picado, pero como también hubo una subida y los niveles a los que nos dirijimos son los que estabamos cuando estabamos "bien", me cuesta interpretarlo...



Volver a los niveles a los que antes de 2020 estábamos bien no tiene sentido porque eso querría decir que ni el precio de los carburantes, ni la menor flota de barcos, ni la inflación generalizada ha impactado en el coste de los fletes, ¿cómo puede ser que un aumento en los datos de inflación a todos los niveles no esté repercutiendo en el precio del transporte marítimo? Fácil, por la bajada brutal de los volúmenes y la disminución del comercio, los gráficos del Baltic lo que están anticipando es una recesión. Pero lo más preocupante es esta caída en picado todavía no refleja ni los efectos de los tipos, simplemente la propia disrupción a todos los niveles de la productividad está provocando la recesión sin hacer nada, que es lo que pasa en Japón en cuanto suben los precios, y si lo que viene es una crisis deflacionista ningún banco central podrá hacer nada : o cierran empresas, nivel alto de desempleo porque se quedan si márgenes, o bien hay un reajuste brutal en política fiscal y los estados de ven obligados a hacer recortes masivos.

Es de lo que se está hablando en este hilo. Un problema monetario originado por problemas políticos. Los políticos son la causa, deliberadamente o no, ya queda a opinión de cada uno. Pero la burocracia, los impuestos, las nuevas normativas (en Europa han destruido la industria del automóvil y la industria energética en tiempo récord), la excesiva regulación, los subsidios, también la guerra de Ucrania... Todo eso, lejos de ayudar, está generando una situación insostenible.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (17 Nov 2022)

Pues los datos de empleo son magníficos, que lo ha dicho la yoli


----------



## anduriña (17 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Y qué pasa con la ley nueva?



Parece ser más laxa.

Para personas físicas con deudas con la AEAT hasta 10.000 euros seguro. También con la SS. 

Art. 489 R.D. Leg. 1/2020, de 5 de mayo, en la modificación de la Ley 16/2022.


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Tu encontrarás curro sin problema
> 
> Tú encontrarás trabajo sin problema y buen trabajo



Eso lo sabemos a mi socio le han ofrecido curro para llevar una planta productiva con más de 80 currelas... Y de momento va a decir que no.

No tiene sentido que peleemos por crear riqueza y a la primera nos achantemos de momento seguiremos con otros negocios que ya estamos sembrando .

Atrás jamás !!!!

Saludos


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Pues los datos de empleo son magníficos, que lo ha dicho la yoli



Yo creo que se notará más adelante a nivel empleo


----------



## frangelico (17 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Yo creo que se notará más adelante a nivel empleo



Yo creo que se nota ya pero no sale en los medios. El preuspuesto del SEPe para 2023 son casi 29MM y eso será por algo. Y veremos si no se superan las previsiones de gasto.


----------



## Despotricador (17 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Cuidado, porque estamos con la ley nueva. Y mucha gente se ha esperado.
> 
> @Despotricador y yo lo comentamos hace unos días en el hilo.
> 
> ...



Sigo viendo lo mismo: Unas pocas SL de pacotilla y cada vez más personas físicas con sustanciosos pufos. La exoneración del pasivo es EL PUTO CHOLLAZO. Comienza a correrse la voz. Esto sólo acaba de empezar.


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Sigo viendo lo mismo: Unas pocas SL de pacotilla y cada vez más personas físicas con sustanciosos pufos. La exoneración del pasivo es EL PUTO CHOLLAZO. Comienza a correrse la voz. Esto sólo acaba de empezar.



Lo comentaba con mis abogados, va a ser mucho más facil liquidar pasivos, pero ojo que es un arma de doble filo, la gente al ir a pedir un crédito le van a poner muchisimas más pegas.

Ya se sacarán algo para compensar esto, si se va de las manos, lo quitarán, limitarán o impedirán de alguna manera

Saludos


----------



## Despotricador (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Lo comentaba con mis abogados, va a ser mucho más facil liquidar pasivos, pero ojo que es un arma de doble filo, la gente al ir a pedir un crédito le van a poner muchisimas más pegas.
> 
> Ya se sacarán algo para compensar esto, si se va de las manos, lo quitarán, limitarán o impedirán de alguna manera
> 
> Saludos



No lo tengo tan claro. Es el mundo infantil actual que no se responsabiliza de nada. Veo deudas de seis cifras borradas como si nada. Entiendo que también desaparecerán de los ficheros de morosos. ¿Quizá listas de morosos clandestinas? ¿Qué les impedirá volver a liarla? ¿Qué mensaje se lanza a los demás? ¿Se seguirá metiendo dinero a los bancos por la puerta trasera para compensar las pérdidas?


----------



## K-KABOOM (17 Nov 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> No lo tengo tan claro. Es el mundo infantil actual que no se responsabiliza de nada. Veo deudas de seis cifras borradas como si nada. Entiendo que también desaparecerán de los ficheros de morosos. ¿Quizá listas de morosos clandestinas? ¿Qué les impedirá volver a liarla? ¿Qué mensaje se lanza a los demás? ¿Se seguirá metiendo dinero a los bancos por la puerta trasera para compensar las pérdidas?



Son 5 años tutelados por un Concursal, tengo un conocido que lleva aun 7 años y esperando a la resolución final, poca gente lo va a aguantar, que te revisen hasta el último euro de tu cuenta en qué y como te lo gastas, o pierdes el concurso si incumples, no se si muchos lo soportaran

Deudas quedan limpias en 5 años, y no se podrá volver a declarar otro concurso en 10 años.

Listados, bueno supongo que algo harán....

S2


----------



## Despotricador (17 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Son 5 años tutelados por un Concursal, tengo un conocido que lleva aun 7 años y esperando a la resolución final, poca gente lo va a aguantar, que te revisen hasta el último euro de tu cuenta en qué y como te lo gastas, o pierdes el concurso si incumples, no se si muchos lo soportaran
> 
> Deudas quedan limpias en 5 años, y no se podrá volver a declarar otro concurso en 10 años.
> 
> ...



Eso era antes. Ahora te declaran en concurso. Al mismo tiempo lo cierran por inexistencia de bienes y acto seguido te exoneran del pasivo insatisfecho. Se ve en el BOE todos los días.


----------



## McNulty (17 Nov 2022)

Yo cada vez veo más carteles de ''se vende'' en zonas que no son malas precisamente.

Y he visto ya en varios bares, carteles de ''si quieres entrar al baño, tienes que hacer una consumición''.  
Ya hemos llegado a eso.


----------



## sada (17 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que se nota ya pero no sale en los medios. El preuspuesto del SEPe para 2023 son casi 29MM y eso será por algo. Y veremos si no se superan las previsiones de gasto.



ahora mismo no conozco a nadie de mi entorno en paro. Bueno yo desde el viernes. Y un amigo que para cierre de ejercicio está en la lista de próximos despedidos.


----------



## frangelico (17 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> ahora mismo no conozco a nadie de mi entorno en paro. Bueno yo desde el viernes. Y un amigo que para cierre de ejercicio está en la lista de próximos despedidos.



Se empezará con ERTEs invernales pero la hostelería va a sufrir mucho que España sea el país con más inflación real (prostituir al INE les vale a los políticos, no a la gente que ve su capacidad adquisitiva en barrena) y menos subidas salariales.


----------



## sada (18 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se empezará con ERTEs invernales pero la hostelería va a sufrir mucho que España sea el país con más inflación real (prostituir al INE les vale a los políticos, no a la gente que ve su capacidad adquisitiva en barrena) y menos subidas salariales.



yo hubiese preferido ir al erte y no al paro la verdad pero bueno


----------



## kenny220 (18 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> ahora mismo no conozco a nadie de mi entorno en paro. Bueno yo desde el viernes. Y un amigo que para cierre de ejercicio está en la lista de próximos despedidos.



Pues yo en la tienda no hago más que recibir c. v. , ya he dicho que por mail, pero me ha extrañado. 
O hay más gente buscando curro. 
O gente que habitualmente no trabaja, pero le apetece trabajar en campaña de navidad


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Pues yo en la tienda no hago más que recibir c. v. , ya he dicho que por mail, pero me ha extrañado.
> O hay más gente buscando curro.
> O gente que habitualmente no trabaja, pero le apetece trabajar en campaña de navidad



Hombre, supongo que gente que está en paro pues echará currículum en todos lados.

Pasó lo mismo en 2009, 2010, cuando apretaba la crisis.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Hombre, supongo que gente que está en paro pues echará currículum en todos lados.
> 
> Pasó lo mismo en 2009, 2010, cuando apretaba la crisis.



Ya, pero aún no hay crisis, y el paro esta bajando, o eso dicen.


----------



## chortinator (18 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Hombre, supongo que gente que está en paro pues echará currículum en todos lados.
> 
> Pasó lo mismo en 2009, 2010, cuando apretaba la crisis.



2009-2010 mucha gente emigro a uk sobre todo. Hoy en dia alli no puedes emigrar y en europa cada vez hay mas moronegrada


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, pero aún no hay crisis, y el paro esta bajando, o eso dicen.



Si hay crisis, al menos por mi zona. Mucha empresa pequeña ha cerrado.

Aunque claro, dependerá de los sitios


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Nov 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> 2009-2010 mucha gente emigro a uk sobre todo. Hoy en dia alli no puedes emigrar y en europa cada vez hay mas moronegrada



Eso la gente que pudo. Los que nos quedamos aquí, echamos currículum hasta en la sopa.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si hay crisis, al menos por mi zona. Mucha empresa pequeña ha cerrado.
> 
> Aunque claro, dependerá de los sitios



Pero los datos oficiales van en contra de lo que vemos en la calle. Tezanos, Yoli y mass Media juntos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Nov 2022)

sep

no habrá madmax contundente y repentino que produzca unas cenizas que sirvan como abono para construir un futuro mejor

no

y no es así porque los de arriba no lo permiten, porque tienen a los bancos centrales imprimiendo sin parar desde hace muchos años

lo que hay es una agonía y una incertidumbre alargada en el tiempo, nada es estable y todo es volátil, cada uno a salvar su culo a costa de otros

y la gente se acostumbra y lo ve normal, ergo, no pasa nada


----------



## bladu (18 Nov 2022)

Foto sacada hace un par de dias, por la zona de Embajadores (Madrid)


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Foto sacada hace un par de dias, por la zona de Embajadores (Madrid)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1264754



El Tito Roig está haciendo lo que Botín y otros bancos hicieron en la anterior crisis, ir deshaciéndose de inmuebles 

Canario en la mina sin duda.

Decenas de charos a la puta calle. No le va a salir barato los despidos a Roig.
Ya no como.


----------



## McMurphy (18 Nov 2022)

La de negocios que esperan con respirador a que las Navidades les dé algo de oxígeno y que en enero se despeñarán, porque este año la cuesta de enero será como subir al Everest


----------



## Lombroso (18 Nov 2022)

Uno de los problemas es el alto nivel de vida que llevan personas que no juntan ni 2.000 euros mensuales, tienen dos hijos, viven en un bungalow, llevan dos coches nuevos y a los niños a extraescolares. 

Yo también tengo una empresa, y mis trabajadores cobran según convenio unos 1.450 euros netos en catorce pagas. El precio de alquiler medio en la zona está en entre 600 y 700 euros. ¿De verdad que no puede vivir una pareja con unos ingresos cercanos a los 3.000 euros? La respuesta sería, sí, con una buena gestión económica. Otra cosa es que se quiera ir de rico y cometer excesos con lo que da el sueldo. 

Lo que veo a menudo es a trabajadores, cuyas parejas están en ese momento paradas o trabajando a media jornada, yendo de viaje "porque lo han pillado muy barato" o "porque a las niñas les hace mucha ilusión ir a Disney". También subiendo fotos a rrss comiendo en un restaurante o tomándote una copa en la discoteca de moda. 

Tal vez antes, cuando mensualmente te gastabas en gasolina 120 euros y ahora son 200, o cuando la compra eran 200 y ahora 300, podías permitirte ir a cenar todos los sábados al restaurante de debajo de casa. Ahora, lo que hay es que puedes ir una o dos veces, y si no ajustas tu nivel de vida a la realidad económica del momento, es cuando vienen los problemas y las quejas de "es que no llego a final de mes".


----------



## hugococa (18 Nov 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Uno de los problemas es el alto nivel de vida que llevan personas que no juntan ni 2.000 euros mensuales, tienen dos hijos, viven en un bungalow, llevan dos coches nuevos y a los niños a extraescolares.
> 
> Yo también tengo una empresa, y mis trabajadores cobran según convenio unos 1.450 euros netos en catorce pagas. El precio de alquiler medio en la zona está en entre 600 y 700 euros. ¿De verdad que no puede vivir una pareja con unos ingresos cercanos a los 3.000 euros? La respuesta sería, sí, con una buena gestión económica. Otra cosa es que se quiera ir de rico y cometer excesos con lo que da el sueldo.
> 
> ...



Date cuenta también que estás suponiendo que los dos trabajen,o que si lo hacen los dos ganen ese sueldo,lo que no siempre es así,hay mucha gente en el país,con contrato a tiempo parcial,o a tiempo completo con el sueldo mínimo,eso ya te deja más cerca de 2500 que de 3000 y no es lo mismo.


----------



## Economista_paco (18 Nov 2022)

La raíz de todos los problemas es que han construido la sociedad actual encima de un castillo de naipes, todo se basa en la dependencia del Estado, que a su vez se basa en la dependencia de los Bancos Centrales. Y no sólo hablo de funcionarios, asesores, pensiones pagadas muy por encima de la lógica económica, ¿cuantas empresas privadas hay que si les quitas los contratos públicos te cierran en 3 meses? 

¿Ahora como revierten eso? Si la base de la pirámide falla, que es el dinero gratis, el crédito fácil, las ayudas de todo tipo etc.. Todo se desmorona. 

NO me cabe duda de que sería el camino para construir un futuro mejor y una economía real con una base sólida. Pero es un camino largo y doloroso, ningún político de ninguna democracia aceptara tomar medidas drásticas a pesar de que la mayoría de los males actuales son consecuencia de decisiones políticas. 

Pero todo acabará rompiéndose por algún sitio, siempre lo hace.


----------



## escudero (18 Nov 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> La raíz de todos los problemas es que han construido la sociedad actual encima de un castillo de naipes, todo se basa en la dependencia del Estado, que a su vez se basa en la dependencia de los Bancos Centrales. Y no sólo hablo de funcionarios, asesores, pensiones pagadas muy por encima de la lógica económica, ¿cuantas empresas privadas hay que si les quitas los contratos públicos te cierran en 3 meses?
> 
> ¿Ahora como revierten eso? Si la base de la pirámide falla, que es el dinero gratis, el crédito fácil, las ayudas de todo tipo etc.. Todo se desmorona.
> 
> ...



ostia, en parte de acuerdo, pero en parte pienso lo contrario.
Sino que la base productiva, los que fabricamos y damos servicios, totalmente alejados de la impresora y el estado, estamos asfixiados por los que viven del cuento... 
me da a mi, que si nos liberasen a nosotros, nos quitabamos una losa enorme.

Solo hay que ver, lo jodido que es emprender, y lo que se celebra en España, y supongo que en europa sera parecido, es aprobar una oposicion, da igual de lo que sea.


----------



## Können (18 Nov 2022)

Está habiendo una desaceleración progresiva tras el verano, parece que las inversiones se han frenado seguramente por los tipos, y el endurecimiento al crédito que afecta a la cadena de la demanda.

El sector donde me encuentro se dice que anticipa la economía futura. Hace mas de un año / casi dos, la subida de los materiales y costes energéticos del sector indicaba lo que ya comenzó a reflejarse hace unos meses en la inflación de los precios en los consumidores. Con el panorama que estoy viendo ahora seguramente el año que viene sea un año de crisis importante. Bienes de equipo.


----------



## vic252525 (18 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Sector?



packaging


----------



## XRL (18 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Estamos ya en ello, bueno realmente lo arrastramos desde los 80 , ahora se ven las orejas al lobo.
> 
> Suerte que está cruz roja, caritas , iglesia y banco alimentos ayudando y que la sanidad es universal sino aqui habria tanta hambre o más y muertes prematura que en cuba..



esta mañana he visto en una iglesia un fila de panchas mayores esperando para que les dieran comida


----------



## Murray's (18 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> esta mañana he visto en una iglesia un fila de panchas mayores esperando para que les dieran comida




Y yo en el lidl en la.puerta dos mujeres, una de ellas pidiendo a la gente que le compraran un pollo...

Estas cosas no salen en TV no interesa


----------



## Murray's (18 Nov 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, pero aún no hay crisis, y el paro esta bajando, o eso dicen.



Oficialmente asi es.

Pero en la práctica en la economia real de la gente están pasando ya cosas y todo parece indicar que estamos en otra crisis, distinta y afortunadamente no tan bestia como la de 2008/9 pero todo se andará...


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y yo en el lidl en la.puerta dos mujeres, una de ellas pidiendo a la gente que le compraran un pollo...
> 
> Estas cosas no salen en TV no interesa



Es flipante las colas del hambre que hay en Cáritas o en las puertas de las iglesias evangélicas.

Acojonante.

Lo más siniestro es que en los mass mierda y el gobierno te dicen que los datos de empleo son buenos para a continuación darte noticias de que Cáritas no da abasto o como suben los alimentos y los bienes.

Solo me quedar pensar que hay mucha que gente está trabajando para seguir siendo pobre y eso se llama esclavitud.


----------



## Murray's (18 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Es flipante las colas del hambre que hay en Cáritas o en las puertas de las iglesias evangélicas.
> 
> Acojonante.
> 
> Lo más siniestro es que en los mass mierda y el gobierno te dicen que los datos de empleo son buenos para a continuación darte noticias de que Cáritas no da abasto.




El empleo que hay es mierda, con esos trabajos no dan para vivir. Hay mucho contrato part time, o medias jornaderas o campañas eventuales o por horas que no llegas ni a 700€ al mes, y con la inflación que hay pues te cagas.

Han metido mucho inmigrante que también buscan ese cuenco de arroz ese curro de misèria y la han liado parda, tan es asi que la Tucan ha bloqueado la propuesta de Escriva de ccontratar inmigración en origen...para trabajar aquí..


----------



## sada (18 Nov 2022)

Können dijo:


> Está habiendo una desaceleración progresiva tras el verano, parece que las inversiones se han frenado seguramente por los tipos, y el endurecimiento al crédito que afecta a la cadena de la demanda.
> 
> El sector donde me encuentro se dice que anticipa la economía futura. Hace mas de un año / casi dos, la subida de los materiales y costes energéticos del sector indicaba lo que ya comenzó a reflejarse hace unos meses en la inflación de los precios en los consumidores. Con el panorama que estoy viendo ahora seguramente el año que viene sea un año de crisis importante. Bienes de equipo.



Como la de 2008


----------



## L'omertá (18 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y yo en el lidl en la.puerta dos mujeres, una de ellas pidiendo a la gente que le compraran un pollo...
> 
> Estas cosas no salen en TV no interesa



Hace unas semanas un cliente de toda la vida a pedirme dos euros para comprar mortadela.
Hace unos días otro a pedirme 30 céntimos prestados para comprar el pan...
Tengo una cuita en lo jugados con unos indeseables, si Dios quiere que la gane voy a donar algo al comedor social o al pan de los pobres.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (18 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y yo en el lidl en la.puerta dos mujeres, una de ellas pidiendo a la gente que le compraran un pollo...
> 
> Estas cosas no salen en TV no interesa



Yo también veo gente pidiendo comida en la puerta del lidl
Y a veces, veo que llevan más bolsas de lo que consumo yo coni familia en mi casa en 3 días
Lo malo de España, no es la necesidad de algunos
Sino la pilleria de muchos
Entre todos, hemos convertido un gran país, en un gran Coliseo
En el que en lugar de empatía prevalece la jerarquía
Y en lugar de la cooperación, prevalece la ambición
La gente es solidaria, por ego , por sentirse bien con ellos mismos
Son capaces de donar dinero para a África
Y cagarse en la necesidad de su hermano


----------



## Murray's (18 Nov 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Yo también veo gente pidiendo comida en la puerta del lidl
> Y a veces, veo que llevan más bolsas de lo que consumo yo coni familia en mi casa en 3 días
> Lo malo de España, no es la necesidad de algunos
> Sino la pilleria de muchos
> ...




Hay mucho pillo y jeta porque quienes nos gobiernan y están en lo público también lo es, asi que el de abajo hace lo que puede.

No obstante pedir me parece una actitud noble mejor pedir y ya si eso te doy que vengas a mi casa a robarme o me atraques por la calle, no es algo que me moleste que la gente pida, pero las cosas como son hay gente pasándolas putas y no sale en TV también es verdad que hay mucho espabilado, por ejemplo esta del pollo queria un pollo para hacer caldo, bien , un pollo cuesta 6€ o 7€ y un litro de caldo en brick son 1€ y pico.. porque no pide el brick?

Yo te puedo ayudar con un bocata, una lata de albondigas pero no pidas cosas que a lo mejor yo me estoy restringiendo también


----------



## Cathar (18 Nov 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Yo también veo gente pidiendo comida en la puerta del lidl
> Y a veces, veo que llevan más bolsas de lo que consumo yo coni familia en mi casa en 3 días
> Lo malo de España, no es la necesidad de algunos
> Sino la pilleria de muchos
> ...



Una sociedad victoriana, aparente y muy falsa.
En Cataluña, utilizan el neo lenguaje de : africanos, tengo compañero, amigo (jamás nada relacionado al término familia). 
Y luego, que los "migrantes" necesitan ayuda. Más tarde, en un instante, España y los españoles son el demonio....


----------



## Murray's (18 Nov 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Una sociedad victoriana, aparente y muy falsa.
> En Cataluña, utilizan el neo lenguaje de : africanos, tengo compañero, amigo (jamás nada relacionado al término familia).
> Y luego, que los "migrantes" necesitan ayuda. Más tarde, en un instante, España y los españoles son el demonio....



Una sociedad muy disgregada, fria, egoista y envidiosa entre ellos y que se llega a odiar, odian incluso a sus mayores que abandonan a su suerte en residencias, sin embargo es una sociedad que se vuelca muy solidaria con el foraneo o estranjero que vive a miles de kilometros. La verdad es digno de estudio


----------



## Murray's (18 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Como la de 2008




Es diferente, los ratios de paro van a ser mejores que en 2008 -2012 que alcanzamos un 25% oficial, ahora hay mucho parado oculto con triquiñuelas como los ERTE, además hay mucho part time , mierda jobs y curro eventual que produce cierta dinámica laboral en el mercado de trabajo aunque precario y con currar 10 h a la semana no eres parado .


----------



## HelpAviation (18 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es diferente, los ratios de paro van a ser mejores que en 2008 -2012 que alcanzamos un 25% oficial, ahora hay mucho parado oculto con triquiñuelas como los ERTE, además hay mucho part time , mierda jobs y curro eventual que produce cierta dinámica laboral en el mercado de trabajo aunque precario y con currar 10 h a la semana no eres parado .



Mi ejemplo yo trabajo 5 horas a la semana y no consto como parado.


----------



## HelpAviation (18 Nov 2022)

La gente aún tiene mucho dinero en general.








Los españoles gastarán una media de 497 euros en Navidad, un 5% menos que en 2021


El aumento de precios merma el presupuesto de los consumidores para fin de año, según la Encuesta anual de compras navideñas de Accenture




www.epe.es


----------



## sada (18 Nov 2022)

Hoy hablaba con alguien que tiene a dos familiares en una empresa de tableros competência de Finsa. Finsa tiene a sus trabajadores en Erte. Esta empresa no. Y no quiere por el momento. Pero los empleados se pasan las horas viendo la tv o las Redes sociales en los móviles. Ha caído mucho la venta con respecto a la primavera. En primavera salían no sé cuántos camiones diarios y ahora ni la mitad.


----------



## jota1971 (18 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una sociedad muy disgregada, fria, egoista y envidiosa entre ellos y que se llega a odiar, odian incluso a sus mayores que abandonan a su suerte en residencias, sin embargo es una sociedad que se vuelca muy solidaria con el foraneo o estranjero que vive a miles de kilometros. La verdad es digno de estudio



Yo te explico eso es propio de las Culturas Europeas, los Catalanes igual que los Franceses son gentes Trabajadoras y NECESITAN SANGRE JOVEN, los viejos no trabajan y hablar y escribir es gratis pero tampoco produce, en sociedades PRODUCTIVAS, se valora mucho a los exclavos, inmigrantes ,etc como quieras llamarlos porque los necesitan...claro se entiende, espero ?? para HACER COSAS.....


----------



## rioskunk (18 Nov 2022)

en el supermercado dia pusieron un guardia de seguridad, llevaba tiempo sin ir, juraría que hace años lo tuvieron y lo sacaron o es que lo ponen solo por las tardes que es raro que vaya por las tardes a comprar.


----------



## Lombroso (21 Nov 2022)

hugococa dijo:


> Date cuenta también que estás suponiendo que los dos trabajen,o que si lo hacen los dos ganen ese sueldo,lo que no siempre es así,hay mucha gente en el país,con contrato a tiempo parcial,o a tiempo completo con el sueldo mínimo,eso ya te deja más cerca de 2500 que de 3000 y no es lo mismo.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero conozco a personas sensatas que han esperado a tener familia por no tener un empleo más o menos estable. Otros van "a tiri baldiri" procreando y si no llegan a final de mes le piden a sus padres que les dejen la tarjeta para ir a hacer la compra. 

Lo que quiero decir es que, es evidente que existe un gran problema de inflación, pero si las familias supieran gestionar su economía con sensatez, ese problema podría minimizarse. Por mi experiencia, sé que hay personas que, si en pandemia les han reducido la jornada, han optado por ir de vacaciones 15 días en lugar de 30, e incluso no ir. Otros, han tenido los cojones de comprarse un apartamento "para invertir", teniendo ya una residencia habitual y un apartamento en la playa pagados, pero siendo dos asalariados con sueldos normales. Luego pasa lo que pasa, que la crisis aprieta, ha subido todo, no puedes alquilar el nuevo apartamento... la pescadilla se muerde la cola y lio armao.


----------



## sebboh (21 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Hoy hablaba con alguien que tiene a dos familiares en una empresa de tableros competência de Finsa. Finsa tiene a sus trabajadores en Erte. Esta empresa no. Y no quiere por el momento. Pero los empleados se pasan las horas viendo la tv o las Redes sociales en los móviles. Ha caído mucho la venta con respecto a la primavera. En primavera salían no sé cuántos camiones diarios y ahora ni la mitad.



maderas hb?


----------



## sada (21 Nov 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> maderas hb?



Nop.


----------



## bladu (22 Nov 2022)

A partir de hoy en los 100 montaditos, quitan las ofertas de domingo,
y la cerveza de medio litro a 1,5

a partir de hoy, cerveza de 400 ml 1,5 , cerveza de 600 ml 2 euros

Otro canario en la mina piando, y la verdad es que no se porque , porque siempre he tenido la sensacion de que esos bares se montaban para lavar dinero, porque sino con lo que debe costar la franquicia no me lo explico.


----------



## luvalab (22 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> A partir de hoy en los 100 montaditos, quitan las ofertas de domingo,
> y la cerveza de medio litro a 1,5
> 
> a partir de ahora, cerveza de 400 ml 1,5 , cerveza de 600 ml 2 euros
> ...



pues ahora tienen que lavar mas dinero, y al ritimo anterior tardarian mas...


----------



## bladu (22 Nov 2022)

Curiosamente un dia antes de que España se estrene en el Mundial.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (22 Nov 2022)

La incertidumbre no se suscribe solo a esta campaña navideña, el momento del año en el que las bodegas realizan hasta el 40% de sus ventas.

( Vino )

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> A partir de hoy en los 100 montaditos, quitan las ofertas de domingo,
> y la cerveza de medio litro a 1,5
> 
> a partir de hoy, cerveza de 400 ml 1,5 , cerveza de 600 ml 2 euros
> ...



no sé como puede ser rentable aunque la calidad en los montaditos es pésima


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2022)

Ximo Puig diseña un plan para evitar el ERE de Ford antes de elecciones y trasladar el Perte a 2027 » Economía Digital Valencia


La automoción es la gran baza electoral de Ximo Puig para revalidar su gobierno y, por eso, tiene un plan en el que Rebeca Torró, consellera de Política




www.economiadigital.es


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2022)

Una 'pandemia' de ERTE en León manda a casa a más de 800 empleados antes de Navidad


Sindicatos culpan al Gobierno "de extrema derecha" de la Junta de Castilla y León de "eliminar" herramientas de negociación laboral, esperando que no haya despidos



ileon.eldiario.es




*La crisis se hace visible en tres empresas de referencia en la provincia de León | El incremento en los costes de producción y la caída en la demanda provoca regulaciones temporales de empleo en Garnica, Roldán y Ceranor*


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2022)

La acería Roldán activa un ERTE para sus más de 400 trabajadores en León


A la escalada de los precios de las materias primas que afronta el sector, se han sumado ahora los combustibles y la falta de pedidos, que han obligado a la empresa a poner en marcha esta medida.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2022)

Ceranor iniciará también un Erte en Valencia de Don Juan


El expediente se aplicará en su área de producción ante el descenso de pedidos y la dificultad de dar salida a la producción de ladrillos




www.lanuevacronica.com


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2022)

Cartonajes La Plana entra en un ERTE arrastrado por la crisis de la cerámica


La medida a más de 300 trabajadores, que constituyen más del 60% de su plantilla




www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com




*La medida a más de 300 trabajadores, que constituyen más del 60% de su plantilla*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



¿Actividad?.


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2022)

Tres Mares sigue en ERTE tras perder su producción en agosto


En la piscifactoría de Lires, Cee, contaban con superar la mortandad en dos meses, pero ya van tres



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## sada (22 Nov 2022)

por lo que veo esto afecta a sectores de lo más dispares


----------



## HelpAviation (22 Nov 2022)

son ERTES osea vacaciones pagadas en casa avisadme cuando sean ERES.


----------



## K-KABOOM (22 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Actividad?.



Industrial


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Industrial



Con el precio de la energía y la inflación no comprendo como habeis aguantado tanto.


----------



## K-KABOOM (23 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Con el precio de la energía y la inflación no comprendo como habeis aguantado tanto.



Ni nosotros....


----------



## sada (23 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> son ERTES osea vacaciones pagadas en casa avisadme cuando sean ERES.



Si pero que descuentan del paro.


----------



## K-KABOOM (23 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Si pero que descuentan del paro.



Tengo muchisimos contactos en el tema ceramista.... muchas empresas van a desaparecer, les están comiendo los mercados exteriores, y o vuelven a ser competitivos (complicado) o muchos de éstos ERTES pasarán a ERES definitivos

Saludos


----------



## la_trotona (23 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Tengo muchisimos contactos en el tema ceramista.... muchas empresas van a desaparecer, les están comiendo los mercados exteriores, y o vuelven a ser competitivos (complicado) o muchos de éstos ERTES pasarán a ERES definitivos
> 
> Saludos



Y lo triste es que con algo de sentido común, podría haber tarifas energéticas industriales competitivas y no haría falta esa escabechina, una pena y espero que al final salgas de todo con bien, de verdad.


----------



## escudero (23 Nov 2022)

lo de que el sector publico iba a ser un lastre no era una broma.
Y es un doble lastre, por un lado, porque nos inflan a impuestos , para llegar donde la deuda no llega.

Y por otro, porque son los que crean y aplican las normativas que rigen el sector privado, pero estan tan alejados de la realidad productiva, que no dan pie con bola.

En epoca de crisis, lo que se necesita es menos impuestos y menos burocracia. 
Y cuando digo menos impuestos, digo minimo una rebaja del 50% (que no aplazamiento).
Y burocracia, gestionar una pyme deberia ser sin gestoria, y tan sencillo como comprar en amazon.

No puede ser que hayan mas gestorias que panaderias.

Que dios nos pille confesaos a los inutiles que decidimos trabajar por nuestra cuenta en vez de hacer oposiciones..


----------



## HelpAviation (23 Nov 2022)

Realmente esta crisis me está defraudando muchísimo yo me prevía cientos de miles de desempleados como con ZP y los que hay son vacaciones pagadas, en el foro me dirán que lo bueno vendrá en octubre de 2023.


----------



## Antiparras (23 Nov 2022)

buenas tardes compañeros de remo. Mis sensaciones son las mismas que en el periodo 2011-2012 como cuando parecía que las empresas que habían librado de lo gordo de la crisis de 2009 al final no terminaban remontando y terminaban cerrando un par de años después.
soy trabajador y a la vez propietario de una pyme que nos dedicamos a hacer software de gestión para empresas (contabilidad, nominas, facturación, gestión de proyectos, etc), no revendemos software de terceros sino que tenemos producto propio y tenemos que luchar cada venta contra empresas que venden licencias de software de "reconocido prestigio" como microsoft, oracle, sage, SAP etc.

yo llevo en el sector desde 2001 y con empresa propia desde 2009 y el cambio mas grande en estos últimos años y que se ha visto incrementado desde el COVIDIO es el tema del SaaS (Software as a Service), las empresas quieren pagar una cuota mensual por tu programa en vez de como antaño que las compañías se compraban un servidor y te pedían X licencias de software y se cerraba la operación en el momento con una factura y un contrato de mantenimiento.
Ahora las empresas no saben si van a permanecer abiertas 1 año, 2 o 100, no quieren soltar de golpe 15K € en un servidor y unas licencias de software, prefieren pagar al mes unos cientos aunque a la larga les salga mas caro. No se molestan en formar a sus empleados, hablas unos meses con un responsable de contabilidad o personal y al poco tiempo se ha marchado y te presentan a otro fulano para que le digas tu como tiene que hacer su trabajo, se viven situaciones surrealistas, hasta en empresas públicas donde se jubila el funcionario que hacía un trabajo y ni siquiera se han molestado en formar un par de meses al que va a ocupar su plaza.

En cuanto a la situación propia no nos va mal ya que no nos han subido los costes a parte del poco de luz y lo que nos quiera subir el casero el alquiler el año que viene. El problema vendrá en enero visto la flojera generalizada. Empresas que solicitaron ERTE de 6 semanas a finales de agosto y lo han ido prorrogando hasta ahora, otras empresas que pertenecen a matrices extranjeras y han sido vendidas a un tercero para evitar el cierre. Empresas del sector industrial que hace 5 años tenían 300 trabajadores y ahora tienen la mitad, al final te enteras de todo porque les haces el balance o las nominas y no hay manera de taparlo. En el sector es habitual tener los contratos de soporte y mantenimiento de los programas ligados a la inflación, así que a partir de enero habrá que subir como mínimo el IPC y entonces escucharemos el rechinar de dientes y las llamaditas de teléfono pidiendo descuentos.


----------



## Azote87 (23 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> lo de que el sector publico iba a ser un lastre no era una broma.
> Y es un doble lastre, por un lado, porque nos inflan a impuestos , para llegar donde la deuda no llega.
> 
> Y por otro, porque son los que crean y aplican las normativas que rigen el sector privado, pero estan tan alejados de la realidad productiva, que no dan pie con bola.
> ...



Llevas toda la razón pero escuchas la teoría de la izquierda de este país y en épocas de crisis es cuando hay que meter más impuestos por eso de los desfavorecidos y tal que me parece muy bien ayudarlos . Pero a lo que se está ayudando es zánganos en una gran mayoría 

aprovecho para decir en mi sector este año se va a acabar con un 10% más que el año pasado .

Para el año que viene a poner velas a la virgen


----------



## LangostaPaco (23 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos mis estimados y queridos conforeros.
> 
> No soy de publicar muchos temas, y cuando lo hago siempre es con información que manejo directamente y que la veo día a día, los que me conocéis sabréis que soy empresario, tengo un par de empresas a nivel industrial, que la verdad han ido teniendo trabajo hasta en tiempo de covid, pero la situación a día de hoy, no solo en mi empresa, hablo ya en términos generales de mi sector, está muy adormecido, os cuento
> 
> ...



Conozco de otra empresa grande que va hacer erte


----------



## Kenthomi (23 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Oficialmente asi es.
> 
> Pero en la práctica en la economia real de la gente están pasando ya cosas y todo parece indicar que estamos en otra crisis, distinta y afortunadamente no tan bestia como la de 2008/9 pero todo se andará...



NO TAN BESTIA??? DE DÓNDE COJONES SALES DE TURKMENISTÁN???


----------



## mapachën (23 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> lo de que el sector publico iba a ser un lastre no era una broma.
> Y es un doble lastre, por un lado, porque nos inflan a impuestos , para llegar donde la deuda no llega.
> 
> Y por otro, porque son los que crean y aplican las normativas que rigen el sector privado, pero estan tan alejados de la realidad productiva, que no dan pie con bola.
> ...



Y con sus sueldos inflados burbujean todo… no te olvides de eso!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anduriña (24 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Parece ser más laxa.
> 
> Para personas físicas con deudas con la AEAT hasta 10.000 euros seguro. También con la SS.
> 
> Art. 489 R.D. Leg. 1/2020, de 5 de mayo, en la modificación de la Ley 16/2022.



Hoy 24/11/2022. 

Me han llegado diez declaraciones de concurso en Castilla la Mancha. 

9 de personas físicas. 
1 de persona jurídica. 

6 de Albacete
2 de Toledo
1 de Ciudad Real
1 de Guadalajara

Todos los días siguen llegando concursos. Más o menos según el día. Pero ya se ve la distribución.


----------



## frangelico (24 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Hoy 24/11/2022.
> 
> Me han llegado diez declaraciones de concurso en Castilla la Mancha.
> 
> ...



Pues debería ser Toledo la primera con diferencia, que es la más poblada.


----------



## anduriña (24 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues debería ser Toledo la primera con diferencia, que es la más poblada.



Yo empecé a ver estos datos en 2017. Al principio diría que Albacete era la provincia que más concursos tenía. Los datos son públicos. Un día que tenga tiempo los busco (en el INE están si no recuerdo mal) y los pongo.

Pero han subido mucho los concursos de acreedores en Toledo y Guadalajara. En Toledo los concursos se concentran de forma abrumadora en el norte de la provincia. En los municipios cercanos a la Comunidad de Madrid. Mucha gente que trabaja en Madrid con préstamos con garantía hipotecaria elevados. Mucho trabajador de logística también: Logisfashion, XPO, Gefco, Jobandtalent.

Hay una cosa que me ha llamado mucho la atención en esta provincia -yo trabajo en la capital provincial y vivo en la Avda. de Europa, vamos en la zona más acomodada del núcleo urbano, sin contar las urbanizaciones, y ahí sólo hay altos funcionarios, profesionales liberales y empresarios- respecto de su dependencia con Madrid. Hay un servicio de autobuses directo con Madrid-Plaza Elíptica (también hay otro por "pueblos", es decir, que pasa por Illescas y otras poblaciones del norte de la provincia de camino a Madrid.

En este servicio, operado por Alsa, los autobuses no dan abasto. Se montan unas colas enormes de gente que vive en Toledo y, en muchos casos, en los pueblos aledaños para ir a trabajar a Madrid. Pero hay gente que va a Madrid desde Mora. Debe perder como tres o cuatro horas diarias.

De hecho, los transportes a Madrid se segmentan. Los que tienen mejores trabajos van en AVE (mucha gente de las urbanizaciones como Valparaíso o La Legua). El resto de la gente va en autobús -hay unos bonos, aunque no sé como estará ahora con las bonificaciones que ha aprobado el gobierno.

Daría para un documental como ésos que se han puesto de moda para describir la clase social de la población según las paradas de metro por las que se pasa -yo lo he visto de París en el libro Jérôme Fourquet, La France sous nos yeux, y de Madrid en un artículo de El Confidencial.

------------------------------------------

Una nota curiosa de la provincia. En el atlas de mortalidad nacional la provincia Toledo cambia de color al llegar a la ciudad de Toledo según te acercas desde Madrid si observas la mortalidad por cáncer de cuello de útero.

Es más alta la incidencia en el norte.


----------



## greg_house (24 Nov 2022)

Können dijo:


> Está habiendo una desaceleración progresiva tras el verano, parece que las inversiones se han frenado seguramente por los tipos, y el endurecimiento al crédito que afecta a la cadena de la demanda.
> 
> El sector donde me encuentro se dice que anticipa la economía futura. Hace mas de un año / casi dos, la subida de los materiales y costes energéticos del sector indicaba lo que ya comenzó a reflejarse hace unos meses en la inflación de los precios en los consumidores. Con el panorama que estoy viendo ahora seguramente el año que viene sea un año de crisis importante. Bienes de equipo.



La misma foto de situación que yo tengo


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Conozco de otra empresa grande que va hacer erte



hay muchas y aquí ya se ha puesto el nombre de varias. Denos una pista hombre


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> hay muchas y aquí ya se ha puesto el nombre de varias. Denos una pista hombre



Se dedican a producir papel....


----------



## tovarovsky (25 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Hoy 24/11/2022.
> 
> Me han llegado diez declaraciones de concurso en Castilla la Mancha.
> 
> ...



eso no es naa...


----------



## K-KABOOM (25 Nov 2022)

Acabo de venir del Banco Sabadell, de empresas, andan acojonadillos... se les empiezan a acumular los problemas

Os seguiré informando

Saludos


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Se dedican a producir papel....



muchos trabajadores?


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2022)

Los sindicatos elevan a 10.000 los empleos en ERTE en Castellón si no llegan ayudas al sector cerámico


Representantes de las patronales cerámicas Ascer, Asebec, Anffecc, junto con la Confederación Empresarial de la Comunidad Valenciana (CEV) y los sindicatos CCOO y UGT, se...




www.elmundo.es




CCOO y UGT aseguran que ya hay 3.000 expedientes activos que podrían incrementarse si Sánchez no concreta apoyos. Diputación, patronal y sindicatos se movilizarán para "salvar la cerámica" si el Gobierno no aprueba ayuda


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2022)

muchos veo que son por la caída de pedidos cuando hace cuatro días (primavera) no había de nada y estaban todos a full









Aludium negocia un ERTE para el primer trimestre por la caída de pedidos


La compañía propone a los trabajadores un máximo de 55 días, a la espera de que la actividad se recupere a partir de abril




www.informacion.es


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2022)

La administración concursal de La Ibense, la empresa heladera más antigua de España, va a presentar un ERE extintivo


La compañía sanluqueña fundada en 1892 entró en el mes de julio en concurso de acreedores UGT rechaza firmar el ERE si no se liquida al personal según su antigüedad Helados con aceite de oliva de La Ibense




www.diariodecadiz.es





*Cierra La Ibense 1892, la empresa de helados más antigua de España*
*La compañía dedicada a la elaboración de helados artesanales, originaria de Sanlúcar de Barrameda (Cádiz), ha presentado un ERE extintivo que afectará a unos 40 trabajadores*


----------



## sada (25 Nov 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Se dedican a producir papel....



no será esta









Cartonajes La Plana aplica un ERTE


Los expedientes de regulación temporal de empleo (ERTE) que afectan a 9.143 empleados del clúster cerámico se extienden también a otros segmentos de l...




www.elperiodicodelazulejo.es


----------



## brotes_verdes (25 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> La administración concursal de La Ibense, la empresa heladera más antigua de España, va a presentar un ERE extintivo
> 
> 
> La compañía sanluqueña fundada en 1892 entró en el mes de julio en concurso de acreedores UGT rechaza firmar el ERE si no se liquida al personal según su antigüedad Helados con aceite de oliva de La Ibense
> ...



Ya decia yo que no los encontraba este verano en el Carrefour


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> no será esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, la empresa es Lecta


----------



## Antiparras (25 Nov 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> No, la empresa es Lecta



el sector del papel está bien jodido, debe ser que la celulosa la fabrica Putin

Crisis del papel: Arjowiggins entra en concurso de acreedores


----------



## sebboh (25 Nov 2022)

Antiparras dijo:


> el sector del papel está bien jodido, debe ser que la celulosa la fabrica Putin



gastan "poca" energía en su fabricación. De 0,95€ a 1,45€ el rollo de papel (4 rollos en 1) de oliña en 9 meses. Éste es el más barato en mi súper, en el higiénico muchas marcas han optado por reducir capas y hacer el papel un poco más gordo para compensar.


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Nov 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> gastan poca energía en su fabricación. De 0,95€ a 1,45€ el rollo de papel (4 rollos en 1) de oliña en 9 meses. Éste es el mas barato en mi súper, en el higiénico muchas marcas han optado por reducir capas y hacer el papel un poco más gordo para compensar.



Y a que se debe tanto erte?


----------



## mapachën (25 Nov 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo empecé a ver estos datos en 2017. Al principio diría que Albacete era la provincia que más concursos tenía. Los datos son públicos. Un día que tenga tiempo los busco (en el INE están si no recuerdo mal) y los pongo.
> 
> Pero han subido mucho los concursos de acreedores en Toledo y Guadalajara. En Toledo los concursos se concentran de forma abrumadora en el norte de la provincia. En los municipios cercanos a la Comunidad de Madrid. Mucha gente que trabaja en Madrid con préstamos con garantía hipotecaria elevados. Mucho trabajador de logística también: Logisfashion, XPO, Gefco, Jobandtalent.
> 
> ...



Joder, lo del cáncer porque?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sebboh (25 Nov 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Y a que se debe tanto erte?



me olvidé las comillas en "gastan poca", corrijo. Están apretando en todo para ahorrar


----------



## greg_house (25 Nov 2022)

En la mia han crecido los impagos de clientes un cojon....


----------



## gester (25 Nov 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> La misma foto de situación que yo tengo



La subida de precios en el sector industrial está siendo de órdago. Subida de precios que es muy complicado trasladar a clientes porque ya van ahogados.


----------



## escudero (25 Nov 2022)

es un dilema chungo, el sector industrial.
Los costes, por la energia sobretodo y materias primas disparados.
Pero tu cliente, no puede pagar esa subida, ya que entonces no venderia a su cliente final.

Menudo panorama...


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Nov 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Joder, lo del cáncer porque?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



El cáncer de cuello de útero está directamente relacionado con la promiscuidad sexual.... No sé cómo se enlaza eso en una zona geográfica concreta pero el dato apunta a que ,por algún motivo en esa zona las mujeres son más promiscuas. 
También puede estar relacionado con el nivel socioeconómico ya que es un cáncer que con detección temprana se ataja .


----------



## mapachën (25 Nov 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> El cáncer de cuello de útero está directamente relacionado con la promiscuidad sexual.... No sé cómo se enlaza eso en una zona geográfica concreta pero el dato apunta a que ,por algún motivo en esa zona las mujeres son más promiscuas.
> También puede estar relacionado con el nivel socioeconómico ya que es un cáncer que con detección temprana se ataja .



Vamos, que madrid es un putiferio no?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Nov 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Vamos, que madrid es un putiferio no?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No sabría decirte . Parece que en esta zona debe vivir más gente que trabaja aen Madrid .. pero entonces Madrid debería tener el mismo índice de casos. 
Si existiese una diferencia en renta abultada ,es posible que también se reflejase en más muertes por este ( y otros ) tipo de cáncer. 

Lo que está claro es que entre el estilo de vida y el nivel socioeconomico está el juego .


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> es un dilema chungo, el sector industrial.
> Los costes, por la energia sobretodo y materias primas disparados.
> Pero tu cliente, no puede pagar esa subida, ya que entonces no venderia a su cliente final.
> 
> Menudo panorama...



Es que es un problema .. se supone que la inflación pararà el consumo ... Y lo hará ,vaya que si lo hará . .... El problema que veo es que cuando se pare el consumo no parece que los precios de los bienes y servicios vayan a bajar . Más que nada porque da la sensación de que estás subidas no son consecuencia de un aumento de la demanda sino de un aumento del coste de fabricación de los productos . .. osea ,desde mi opinión profana ,la infracción ha llegado aquí para quedarse .


----------



## mapachën (26 Nov 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Es que es un problema .. se supone que la inflación pararà el consumo ... Y lo hará ,vaya que si lo hará . .... El problema que veo es que cuando se pare el consumo no parece que los precios de los bienes y servicios vayan a bajar . Más que nada porque da la sensación de que estás subidas no son consecuencia de un aumento de la demanda sino de un aumento del coste de fabricación de los productos . .. osea ,desde mi opinión profana ,la infracción ha llegado aquí para quedarse .



Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, y un ejemplo son los coches:

- Han subido un 30%, y el negocio principal no parece ser la venta de coches, si no algo tangencial. Un coche de 35.000, si vas en cash, te cuesta 40.000, y su principal interés está en que no les compres el coche en cash sino financiarlo, y acaba costando 45.000.

Luego, los coches sencillos han desaparecido, y lo que costaba 25.000, ahora cuesta 35.000, queda Dacia como única opción.

Ayer compraba un mueble en una tienda de muebles donde amueblé toda mi casa hace 12 años... y los precios habían subido una absoluta barbaridad, ni Black Friday ni leches... una galleta gorda... para mí, están tratando de eliminar demanda a toda costa... y me he estado fijando, y las ofertas de Black Friday en Amazon por ejemplo son bastante discretas.

Buen hilo!


----------



## K-KABOOM (26 Nov 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, y un ejemplo son los coches:
> 
> - Han subido un 30%, y el negocio principal no parece ser la venta de coches, si no algo tangencial. Un coche de 35.000, si vas en cash, te cuesta 40.000, y su principal interés está en que no les compres el coche en cash sino financiarlo, y acaba costando 45.000.
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo ayer me reuní con un grande , un cliente potentísimo en importación, y lo dijo cómo tu, espera un parón importante ahora con el nuevo año chino , ya le están diciendo que v a ser el más largo de toda la historia y en enero ya se verá el parón.

Si, todos están congelando la oferta para destruir la demanda

Saludos


----------



## mapachën (27 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Opino lo mismo ayer me reuní con un grande , un cliente potentísimo en importación, y lo dijo cómo tu, espera un parón importante ahora con el nuevo año chino , ya le están diciendo que v a ser el más largo de toda la historia y en enero ya se verá el parón.
> 
> Si, todos están congelando la oferta para destruir la demanda
> 
> Saludos



El tema es que, ésta frase tuya: "todos están congelando la oferta para destruir la demanda", va en contra de cualquier lógica capitalista... están básicamente diciendo que no quieren desarrollar su actividad, porque no son capaces de satisfacer la demanda por falta de materias primas o lo que fuese... pues menudo panorama no? A la gente se le ha inculcado que siempre se va a mejor... y tiene pinta de que aquí en adelante salvo casos aislados, en general, la gente va a ir a peor... eso arruina las expectativas sobre las que se firmaron hipotecas a 30 y 40 años. (y menos).


----------



## escudero (27 Nov 2022)

es que subir intereses, en esta situacion es una locura.
La inflacion, es por subida de costes energeticos y materias, en ningun caso por la subida de la demanada (por lo menos a nivel europeo y menos español), la demanda esta entre 0 y casi nada.

Asi que si tienes precios altos, la.gente no consume, pero encima haces politicas para que suban mas los.precios... ..


----------



## PROM (27 Nov 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> En la mia han crecido los impagos de clientes un cojon....



En que sector has visto esas subida de impagos. Yo estoy empezando a notarlo también en mis clientes de industrial y bajada considerable de tráfico con China.


----------



## mapachën (27 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> es que subir intereses, en esta situacion es una locura.
> La inflacion, es por subida de costes energeticos y materias, en ningun caso por la subida de la demanada (por lo menos a nivel europeo y menos español), la demanda esta entre 0 y casi nada.
> 
> Asi que si tienes precios altos, la.gente no consume, pero encima haces politicas para que suban mas los.precios... ..



Todo se basa en lo mismo... Coger al ciudadano de los tobillos, ponerlo boca abajo, y agitar a ver qué cae... No porque necesiten la pasta, ya que tiran de la impresora, es para drenar capacidad de consumo... 

Este año, muchos países se han ido quedando sin diésel... Se trata en occidente de que se consuma menos, pero, que no parezca que es por escasez, si no porque no tienes para consumir.

Hasta 2019 las políticas de la impresora exportaban inflación al resto del mundo, y aquí no se notaba demasiado... Ahora ya sí... El mundo se ha cansado de los papelitos de colores, y nos ha venido en modo tsunami.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charlatan (27 Nov 2022)

MIRADLO POR EL LADO POSITIVO,ESTA CRISIS SE LLEVA UN 20% DE EMPRESAS.....MAS ASEGURADO TENDREIS EL FUTURO....YO LO INTENTO VER ASI.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Nov 2022)

El capitalismo ha muerto, lo siento, es duro de asimilarlo para más de uno.

El tiempo del socialismo, de la economía planificada ha llegado.

Y hay dos opciones, o el Comunismo o ponerse la camisa azul con el brazo en alto. Ambos sistemas suponen un restricción de derechos y libertades sin parangón para el individuo. Puede haber un sistema más o menos "light" pero la realidad es esa.

Pero si tenéis suerte, alguno puede vivir en la esfera de los poderes y librarse un poco de la situación.

La gente siempre se piensa que todo período histórico es siempre a mejor. Y la historia nos da buenos ejemplos de que no es así.

Y no hay que remitirse a tiempos muy lejanos en la historia. Sino mismamente dentro de unos años, se cumplirán 100 años del crack bursátil americano y lo que posteriormente acaeció en el mundo.

Suerte señores, porque lo que yo veo en mi entorno, es ganaderos de toda la vida cerrando sus explotaciones. Se podrá vivir de las importaciones, mayormente de Marruecos (que se pasan las normativas fitosanitarias por el arco del Triunfo), pero que a precio. (Huevos a dos euros, la carne a precios de supermercado Hipercor y un largo etc y con la idea (sensación) de que esos precios no se han estabilizado e irán al alza)

Yo siempre lo dicho, puedo vivir sin agua caliente, en una casa cochambrosa, sin luz, pero sin comer, al cuarto día me entran delirios de irá homicida.


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El capitalismo ha muerto, lo siento, es duro de asimilarlo para más de uno.
> 
> El tiempo del socialismo, de la economía planificada ha llegado.
> 
> ...



El capitalismo no muere, se transforma. Los países comunistas lo son porque el capital lo decide, no por fracasar. Nos creemos que con la caída de los mercados y la falta de consumo los ricos pierden pero no. 

Comprarán barato como siempre y vuelta a empezar. El comunismo y la economía planificada que dices (la mierda de socialismo falso actual) si es un timo y un desastre.


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> es que subir intereses, en esta situacion es una locura.
> La inflacion, es por subida de costes energeticos y materias, en ningun caso por la subida de la demanada (por lo menos a nivel europeo y menos español), la demanda esta entre 0 y casi nada.
> 
> Asi que si tienes precios altos, la.gente no consume, pero encima haces politicas para que suban mas los.precios... ..



¿Y qué ha pasado? Nada. Como cuando estuvimos con un 30% de paro, que ni aún así había precios de pisos acordes con ello. Mientras haya dinero inyectado no pasa nada.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> El capitalismo no muere, se transforma. Los países comunistas lo son porque el capital lo decide, no por fracasar. Nos creemos que con la caída de los mercados y la falta de consumo los ricos pierden pero no.
> 
> Comprarán barato como siempre y vuelta a empezar. El comunismo y la economía planificada que dices (la mierda de socialismo falso actual) si es un timo y un desastre.



Pues eso es lo que nos espera a la gran mayoría en España.

En Usa y otros países pues ni idea.

Por supuesto que los ricos nunca pierden, pero más que los ricos son las élites, o aquellos que se mueven próximas a la esfera del poder.


----------



## greg_house (27 Nov 2022)

PROM dijo:


> En que sector has visto esas subida de impagos. Yo estoy empezando a notarlo también en mis clientes de industrial y bajada considerable de tráfico con China.



Nuestros clientes pertenecen a un sector importante estrategico (area civil, nada raro, no puedo dar mas datos).

Clientes sector privado y publico.


----------



## sada (27 Nov 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Todo se basa en lo mismo... Coger al ciudadano de los tobillos, ponerlo boca abajo, y agitar a ver qué cae... No porque necesiten la pasta, ya que tiran de la impresora, es para drenar capacidad de consumo...
> 
> Este año, muchos países se han ido quedando sin diésel... Se trata en occidente de que se consuma menos, pero, que no parezca que es por escasez, si no porque no tienes para consumir.
> 
> ...



Que países se han quedado sin diésel?


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (27 Nov 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, y un ejemplo son los coches:
> 
> - Han subido un 30%, y el negocio principal no parece ser la venta de coches, si no algo tangencial. Un coche de 35.000, si vas en cash, te cuesta 40.000, y su principal interés está en que no les compres el coche en cash sino financiarlo, y acaba costando 45.000.
> 
> ...



Yo ayer me compre más barato un tlf Xiaomi en una tienda física de Xiaomi que en la web o diferentes tiendas online!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (27 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> MIRADLO POR EL LADO POSITIVO,ESTA CRISIS SE LLEVA UN 20% DE EMPRESAS.....MAS ASEGURADO TENDREIS EL FUTURO....YO LO INTENTO VER ASI.



Es que lo más interesante hacer es parar todo tipo de inversión y esconder el dinero hasta mediados de Febrero.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## greg_house (27 Nov 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> Es que lo más interesante hacer es parar todo tipo de inversión y esconder el dinero hasta mediados de Febrero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



¿Febrero?


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (27 Nov 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> ¿Febrero?



China se va a cerrar hasta después de sus vacaciones de año nuevo chino, momento en el cual se para medio país. Si sumas de donde venimos, la inflación, el último año , y los concursos de acreedores en cascada, todo se va a gripar y el gasto será en vano.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## K-KABOOM (27 Nov 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> China se va a cerrar hasta después de sus vacaciones de año nuevo chino, momento en el cual se para medio país. Si sumas de donde venimos, la inflación, el último año , y los concursos de acreedores en cascada, todo se va a gripar y el gasto será en vano.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Es lo que comentaba, que el cierre se va a adelantar, los Chinos estan tan acojonados que estan marchando antes de hora a sus ciudades de origen, el covid0 los tiene tan aterrorizados que no van a arriesgarse a perderse su mes de vacaciones.

Es por ello que se están escalonando las salidas y se preveen cierres justo antes de Navidades, y el gobierno encantado con ello...

Saludos


----------



## K-KABOOM (27 Nov 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> El tema es que, ésta frase tuya: "todos están congelando la oferta para destruir la demanda", va en contra de cualquier lógica capitalista... están básicamente diciendo que no quieren desarrollar su actividad, porque no son capaces de satisfacer la demanda por falta de materias primas o lo que fuese... pues menudo panorama no? A la gente se le ha inculcado que siempre se va a mejor... y tiene pinta de que aquí en adelante salvo casos aislados, en general, la gente va a ir a peor... eso arruina las expectativas sobre las que se firmaron hipotecas a 30 y 40 años. (y menos).



Dentro de mi mente "calenturienta" sale la teoria de que todo es algo planificado, pactado y totalmente organizado, se me vienen a la mente sempiternas peliculas de desastres en el que los gobiernos, sabiendo todo, lo ocultan, mientras salvan los muebles... la última pelicula sobre esto, es NO MIRES ARRIBA (aunque esta marca más la estupidez humana y la ambición por sacar redito de absolutamente todo, incluida una catástrofe épica).

Llevo tiempo pensando que somos testigos de un baile orquestado, y sobretodo planificado. El ejemplo claro es Rusia y Ucrania, se estan pegando de mentirijillas (es un decir) y los verdaderos afectados a nivel económico son los Europeos...

NO se Rick, llamame raro, pero van a ir drenando el sistema y economizando recursos, hace mucho lei una teoria en la que decia, que nuestra sociedad solo tenía una oportunidad, que si fracasábamos ninguna otra potencial especie inteligente futura, tendría posibilidad, básicamente porque habríamos agotado absolutamente todo lo que existe en el planeta.

Lo que no se es si van todos a una como fuente ovejuna, si hay bloques, o si al final sí seremos como los de NO MIRES ARRIBA, pero que el sistema esta Kput, eso es indudable, y los que vemos lo que estan haciendo no es logico tambien

Saludos


----------



## eL REVERENDO (27 Nov 2022)

Menuda mierda de vida lleváis los no funcis.

¿Tanto os cuesta coger excedencia/baja - forzar despido-usar dos años de paro para sacarlos una placita en LO QUE SEA y empezar a vivir como trabajadores dignos?


----------



## amanciortera (27 Nov 2022)

bhaysaflipar


----------



## K-KABOOM (28 Nov 2022)

upeamos a ver que se cuece...


----------



## gester (28 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> es un dilema chungo, el sector industrial.
> Los costes, por la energia sobretodo y materias primas disparados.
> Pero tu cliente, no puede pagar esa subida, ya que entonces no venderia a su cliente final.
> 
> Menudo panorama...



Eso es decisión de mi jefa que es bastante, por no decir muy inutil y que sigue aquello de yo no voy a reducir mi margen así que le subo el precio y a tomar por culo. I+D+I español


----------



## Azote87 (28 Nov 2022)

Bueno primer proveedor que en febrero baja los precios , un 7% si es verdad que gran parte de su producto viene de china , Parece que las cosas empiezan a bajar ….


----------



## sada (29 Nov 2022)

como van las cosas en este hilo?


----------



## sada (29 Nov 2022)

La planta de Roca de la Vall d'Uixó anuncia un ERE para 2023


En la empresa trabajan alrededor de 250 empleados | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com




La planta de Roca situada en la Vall d'Uixó anuncia que llevará a cabo un ERE a partir de 2023. La empreasa, en la que trabajan alrededor de un 250 personas, ha estado desde enero con parte de sus empleados en ERTE.


----------



## sada (29 Nov 2022)

La plantilla de Bridgestone en Burgos, pendiente de la negociación del ERTE


----------



## la_trotona (29 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Es lo que comentaba, que el cierre se va a adelantar, los Chinos estan tan acojonados que estan marchando antes de hora a sus ciudades de origen, el covid0 los tiene tan aterrorizados que no van a arriesgarse a perderse su mes de vacaciones.
> 
> Es por ello que se están escalonando las salidas y se preveen cierres justo antes de Navidades, y el gobierno encantado con ello...
> 
> Saludos



¿Y no sería una oportunidad para , con el euro más bajo, los proveedores nacionales pueden aumentar un poquito su cuota de mercado?


----------



## K-KABOOM (29 Nov 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y no sería una oportunidad para , con el euro más bajo, los proveedores nacionales pueden aumentar un poquito su cuota de mercado?



Hay un fuerte paron de ventas, hay empresas que no han vendido un chavo en 2 semanas ( y hablo de empresas multimillonarias....), el parón se esta convirtiendo en realidad.

La industria sufre y va siempre tarde en el frenazo, pero llega...

Saludos


----------



## jota1971 (29 Nov 2022)

eL REVERENDO dijo:


> Menuda mierda de vida lleváis los no funcis.
> 
> ¿Tanto os cuesta coger excedencia/baja - forzar despido-usar dos años de paro para sacarlos una placita en LO QUE SEA y empezar a vivir como trabajadores dignos?



Yo lo he pensado muchas veces... pero ganaría la mitad además de quedarme sin coche de empresa y sin dietas...total que sigo enganchado a los BILLETES


----------



## la_trotona (29 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Hay un fuerte paron de ventas, hay empresas que no han vendido un chavo en 2 semanas ( y hablo de empresas multimillonarias....), el parón se esta convirtiendo en realidad.
> 
> La industria sufre y va siempre tarde en el frenazo, pero llega...
> 
> Saludos



Pues sí que estamos bien, si al menos parte de la producción se pudiese exportar (sí la energía es más cara pero el euro es más barato), esperemos que alguna vez el gobierno tengo algo de sentido común y ponga tarifas competitivas de energía a la industria de una vez ya.

Saludos y mucho ánimo.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pues sí que estamos bien, si al menos parte de la producción se pudiese exportar (sí la energía es más cara pero el euro es más barato), esperemos que alguna vez el gobierno tengo algo de sentido común y ponga tarifas competitivas de energía a la industria de una vez ya.
> 
> Saludos y mucho ánimo.



Pero aquí, en este foro no éramos liberales ?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Nov 2022)

no hay un puto duro.

empiezan los racaneos con las nóminas...


----------



## la_trotona (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero aquí, en este foro no éramos liberales ?



Todos los países , liberales o no, tratan de proteger sus empresas, especialmente su industria. Guste reconocer a los liberales o no.


----------



## K-KABOOM (29 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero aquí, en este foro no éramos liberales ?



Usa el país más liberal es el más proteccionista que existe en el mundo


----------



## K-KABOOM (29 Nov 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pues sí que estamos bien, si al menos parte de la producción se pudiese exportar (sí la energía es más cara pero el euro es más barato), esperemos que alguna vez el gobierno tengo algo de sentido común y ponga tarifas competitivas de energía a la industria de una vez ya.
> 
> Saludos y mucho ánimo.



El problema es energético nos van a hacer decrecer si o si


----------



## sada (30 Nov 2022)

Stellantis Vigo prepara el tercer ERTE consecutivo para todo el 2023 ante la falta de microchips


Las previsiones del grupo apuntan a que el desabastecimiento de componentes electrónicos continuará el próximo año



www.lavozdegalicia.es




*Las previsiones del grupo apuntan a que el desabastecimiento de componentes electrónicos continuará el próximo año*


----------



## sada (30 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Hay un fuerte paron de ventas, hay empresas que no han vendido un chavo en 2 semanas ( y hablo de empresas multimillonarias....), el parón se esta convirtiendo en realidad.
> 
> La industria sufre y va siempre tarde en el frenazo, pero llega...
> 
> Saludos



cuente algo más. empresas multimillonarias que no han vendido nada en 2 semanas? Tipo ZARA?


----------



## grom (30 Nov 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Es que es un problema .. se supone que la inflación pararà el consumo ... Y lo hará ,vaya que si lo hará . .... El problema que veo es que cuando se pare el consumo no parece que los precios de los bienes y servicios vayan a bajar . Más que nada porque da la sensación de que estás subidas no son consecuencia de un aumento de la demanda sino de un aumento del coste de fabricación de los productos . .. osea ,desde mi opinión profana ,la infracción ha llegado aquí para quedarse .



La inflacion ha llegado para quedarse. Y la causa fundamental es la impresion de dinero.

El barril esta ya vacio. Todo el gasto publico de Sánchez acabara en inflación.


----------



## grom (30 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> es que subir intereses, en esta situacion es una locura.
> La inflacion, es por subida de costes energeticos y materias, en ningun caso por la subida de la demanada (por lo menos a nivel europeo y menos español), la demanda esta entre 0 y casi nada.
> 
> Asi que si tienes precios altos, la.gente no consume, pero encima haces politicas para que suban mas los.precios... ..



La causa fundamental de la inflación es la impresion de dinero.

El barril esta ya vacio. Todo el gasto publico de Sánchez acabara en inflación.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Usa el país más liberal es el más proteccionista que existe en el mundo



Uno de los principios de los liberales de hoy en día es ser liberal cuando te interesa, pero cuando es necesario se puede ser más liberticida que Pol Pot.


----------



## Kapitoh (30 Nov 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y no sería una oportunidad para , con el euro más bajo, los proveedores nacionales pueden aumentar un poquito su cuota de mercado?



Fuera de Europa no vendemos una mierda. Todo el Know How de nuestra industria la han aprendido los asiaticos al tener alli fabricas. Nosotros somos simples ensambladores de cosas.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Nov 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Fuera de Europa no vendemos una mierda. Todo el Know How de nuestra industria la han aprendido los asiaticos al tener alli fabricas. Nosotros somos simples ensambladores de cosas.



¿Y no se puede ir revirtiendo poco a poco? Por falta de ingenieros para hacer más saber hacer y mejorar procesos no será.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> El problema es energético nos van a hacer decrecer si o si



Ese es el gran problema, se necesitaría gente a darle al coco para procesos con menos energía y demás, y eso lleva tiempo.


----------



## Kapitoh (30 Nov 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y no se puede ir revirtiendo poco a poco? Por falta de ingenieros para hacer más saber hacer y mejorar procesos no será.



Revertir todo es tirar abajo la agenda 2030. Antes le prenden fuego a la Union Europea (como esta ocurriendo) que revertir la situacion.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Nov 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Revertir todo es tirar abajo la agenda 2030. Antes le prenden fuego a la Union Europea (como esta ocurriendo) que revertir la situacion.



PUes muy bien, hasta que nos demos cuenta lo que significa y entonces lo queramos revertir todo de golpe.


----------



## Kapitoh (30 Nov 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> PUes muy bien, hasta que nos demos cuenta lo que significa y entonces lo queramos revertir todo de golpe.



No van a revertir nada, ni de golpe ni despacio. Todo esta planificado para que Europa siga los caminos del control totalitario de China. Neofeudalismo para los pobres.


----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> cuente algo más. empresas multimillonarias que no han vendido nada en 2 semanas? Tipo ZARA?



Estoy en el mundo industrial... no en el textil, me refiero a eso

Saludos


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (30 Nov 2022)

Pues hoy en el Economista dicen que se siguen vendiendo casas como churros. Y que comprar para alquilar es un negocion.


----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Pues hoy en el Economista dicen que se siguen vendiendo casas como churros. Y que comprar para alquilar es un negocion.



Los proyectos vivos siguen adelante, muchos están palmando pasta porque los grandes proyectos se negocian con tiempo y con contratos duros y fuertes penalizaciones, si el proveedor aguanta el recorte de margen el promotor sigue adelante.

Pero lo que yo si estoy escuchando es que proyectos en estructura se están dilatando, que proveedores se están plantando (ya no les es rentable la venta, y prefieren palmar o ir a juicio por los contratos...)

Todo va a su ritmo, y se va parando, hay muchisima obra en ciernes que ya está apalabrada y toda vendida, el sector de segunda mano es el que más se moverá, lo que no hay es alquiler, pero todo llegara

Saludos


----------



## McMurphy (30 Nov 2022)

Puedo asegurar que contratos con la administración firmados hace más de 3 años ya no son rentables por el tema de la inflación. 

En mi empresa van como locos por renegociar o deshacerse de ellos porque las cuentas no dan.


----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Nov 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Puedo asegurar que contratos con la administración firmados hace más de 3 años ya no son rentables por el tema de la inflación.
> 
> En mi empresa van como locos por renegociar o deshacerse de ellos porque las cuentas no dan.



Totalmente cierto, doy fe


----------



## Joloan (30 Nov 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Los proyectos vivos siguen adelante, muchos están palmando pasta porque los grandes proyectos se negocian con tiempo y con contratos duros y fuertes penalizaciones, si el proveedor aguanta el recorte de margen el promotor sigue adelante.
> 
> Pero lo que yo si estoy escuchando es que proyectos en estructura se están dilatando, que proveedores se están plantando (ya no les es rentable la venta, y prefieren palmar o ir a juicio por los contratos...)
> 
> ...



Esto ya se ve, naves de logística que se hacían en seis meses para poner en marcha llevan casi un año en obra, algunas terminadas y sin uso, de Amazon hay dos en Zaragoza terminados y cerrados, cuando antes se empezaban a utilizar antes de terminar la obra, cerca de Vilafranca del Penedés iban ha poner otro Amazon, las obras aún no han terminado pero ya pone nave logística en alquiler, con lo cual está claro que de Amazon y ano va ha ser.


----------



## sada (30 Nov 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Esto ya se ve, naves de logística que se hacían en seis meses para poner en marcha llevan casi un año en obra, algunas terminadas y sin uso, de Amazon hay dos en Zaragoza terminados y cerrados, cuando antes se empezaban a utilizar antes de terminar la obra, cerca de Vilafranca del Penedés iban ha poner otro Amazon, las obras aún no han terminado pero ya pone nave logística en alquiler, con lo cual está claro que de Amazon y ano va ha ser.



Joer qué raro. Si le pasa eso a Amazon


----------



## Joloan (30 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Joer qué raro. Si le pasa eso a Amazon



Lo de los Amazon de Zaragoza lo dijo un forero que curraba montando sistemas de paquetes automático y yo paso casi cada semana y están terminados y cerrados, los dos en la A2 fácilmente comprobable y el otro se decía que era un almacén de Amazon, eso sí que no puedo confirmarlo pero ahora pone nave logística en alquiler.


----------



## sada (30 Nov 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Lo de los Amazon de Zaragoza lo dijo un forero que curraba montando sistemas de paquetes automático y yo paso casi cada semana y están terminados y cerrados, los dos en la A2 fácilmente comprobable y el otro se decía que era un almacén de Amazon, eso sí que no puedo confirmarlo pero ahora pone nave logística en alquiler.



Pero será por la caída de ventas?


----------



## Joloan (30 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pero será por la caída de ventas?



Supongo.


----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pero será por la caída de ventas?



Amazón va a realizar el mayor recorte de empleos posiblemente que os podáis imaginar

Wallmart ha cancelado pedidos por valor de miles de millones en China... y son los retailers más poderosos del planeta

Todos los top están recortando compras y los chinos haciendo rebajas...

Saludos


----------



## Antiparras (30 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> no hay un puto duro.
> 
> empiezan los racaneos con las nóminas...



no todas

llevo la gestión del software de nóminas de varios hay-huntamientos, este mes viene cargado con los atrasos correspondientes del 1,5% de enero a octubre del 2022, a una media de 350€ a mayores por charo


----------



## DarkGabo (30 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> La administración concursal de La Ibense, la empresa heladera más antigua de España, va a presentar un ERE extintivo
> 
> 
> La compañía sanluqueña fundada en 1892 entró en el mes de julio en concurso de acreedores UGT rechaza firmar el ERE si no se liquida al personal según su antigüedad Helados con aceite de oliva de La Ibense
> ...



Que lastima de empresa.


----------



## K-KABOOM (30 Nov 2022)

DarkGabo dijo:


> Que lastima de empresa.



UGT haciendo amigos... pero si no hay no hay

Saludos


----------



## gester (30 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Pues hoy en el Economista dicen que se siguen vendiendo casas como churros. Y que comprar para alquilar es un negocion.



El otro día llamaron al timbre de casa, pensé que eran los testigos de Jehova y era uno de Técnocasa que primero me quiso vender un piso y luego como no me convenció quiso alquilarme otro.


----------



## EL FARAON (30 Nov 2022)

...


----------



## Kapitoh (30 Nov 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Puedo asegurar que contratos con la administración firmados hace más de 3 años ya no son rentables por el tema de la inflación.
> 
> En mi empresa van como locos por renegociar o deshacerse de ellos porque las cuentas no dan.



Algunas licitaciones directamente les han cambiado fecha 2021 a 2022 sin realizar siquiera una subida de los limites de presupuesto. Muchas constructoras y empresas de reformas están pasando de ellas porque salen a perdidas.


----------



## Azote87 (30 Nov 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Algunas licitaciones directamente les han cambiado fecha 2021 a 2022 sin realizar siquiera una subida de los limites de presupuesto. Muchas constructoras y empresas de reformas están pasando de ellas porque salen a perdidas.



Doy fe de esto y aún las sacan a precios de 4-5 años , una licitación de 20000€ que conozco la han sacado ya 2 veces y sigue desierta


----------



## anduriña (30 Nov 2022)

Datos de concursos del lunes 28/11/2022 (en realidad son de unos pocos días antes, el lunes llegaron a mi correo). 

14 concursos en CLM

5 Albacete
1 Cuenca
4 Guadalajara
4 Toledo


Martes 29/11/2022

2 concursos en CLM

1 Albacete
1 Ciudad Real

Sobre todo personas físicas como os dije. 

Pero entre los que señalo está el de una empresa de transportes que factura(ba) alrededor de 8 millones de euros.


----------



## Azote87 (30 Nov 2022)

Bueno tengo datos de la mía este mes se ha facturado un 10% más que año anterior siempre descontando la inflación . No me esperaba este dato, si es verdad que hay verdaderos fenómenos en ventas .Pero para el año que viene yo creo que hay que ponerse el dodotis con lo que se ve, pues los pagos algunos estan los están retrasando ( no en la mia ,en la cual está el jefe en plan sovietico y no se le da credito a nadie que venga nuevo ).

Hablando con un proveedor a un competidor más grande que factura bastante , unos 15-20 millones, con cartera muy consolidad y que lleva 30 años en el mercado le han bajado CyC el crédito desde 100k a 6.000€. Le siguen vendiendo pero asumiendo todo el riesgo y cagados porque tienen que sacar material como sea

Las aseguradoras le están bajando el riesgo absolutamente a todos y muchísimo


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Nov 2022)

Vamos a flipar con la que está por venir


----------



## Azote87 (30 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Vamos a flipar con la que está por venir



No lo sé como va a ser esta, vamos a ver después de navidades pues octubre no ha sido , pero yo ya tengo puesto el pañal ”por lo que truene “


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

Amazon prevé contratar 270 personas en el nuevo centro logístico de Cambre


La instalación no estará operativa durante la campaña navideña y abrirá a partir de marzo del 2023



www.lavozdegalicia.es




*Amazon prevé contratar 270 personas en el nuevo centro logístico de Cambre*

*El almacén de Asturias sigue sin abrir pese a estar rematado*
Amazon ha concluido recientemente otro centro logístico en Siero (Asturias), pero de momento no hay perspectivas de contratación.


----------



## sebboh (1 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Amazon prevé contratar 270 personas en el nuevo centro logístico de Cambre
> 
> 
> La instalación no estará operativa durante la campaña navideña y abrirá a partir de marzo del 2023
> ...



Esas noticias las tenías con los otros centros logísticos, esa es la nave de espiritu santo si no me equivoco. El tema es que empezaron a finales de 2020 y a saber como son los contratos (si les compensaba construir y echar cierre como los otros). Aunque en las otras zonas hay otros centros logísticos "cerca" lo cual no es el caso de este.


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

@calopez


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

España va camino de cerrar 2022 como el año con menos trabajadores afectados por ERE de su historia


Con los datos hasta septiembre, la cifra de empleados despedidos mediante ERE se queda lejos del millar, 715.




www.elespanol.com





tan mal no va la cosa al parecer


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

KKR venderá Telepizza tras renegociar su alianza con Yum! y reestructurar deuda


KKR pondrá a la venta Food Delivery Brands, el grupo de restauración dueño de Telepizza y masterfranquiciado de Pizza Hut, cuando concluya el proceso de reestructuración de deuda y se flexibilicen los términos de su alianza estratégica con Yum! Brands, propietario de ésta última marca. Con...



www.eleconomista.es





qué raro no


----------



## gester (1 Dic 2022)

Empezáis a ver impagos? En la mía empieza a haber retrasos .....


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

gester dijo:


> Empezáis a ver impagos? En la mía empieza a haber retrasos .....



sector?


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

yo creo que la cosa va así. primero se nota en determinados sectores industriales, luego en empresas satélite a estos. Luego en intermediarios, y más tarde a nivel de pymes y calle.


----------



## gester (1 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> sector?



Comercio industrial


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

gester dijo:


> Comercio industrial



Y que alegan para los retrasos?


----------



## gester (1 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Y que alegan para los retrasos?



Que la cosa está muy malita .... Hoy no, mañana .... Que van a alegar?


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

gester dijo:


> Que la cosa está muy malita .... Hoy no, mañana .... Que van a alegar?



Mañana aún estará peor que hoy. Bueno mientras al final cumplan.


----------



## kenny220 (1 Dic 2022)

Comercio a pie de calle, octubre-noviembre 2022, entre un 15-20% menos de ventas. 

Con subida de Tarifa proveedores 20-30% , y eso el proveedor que no cerro tras 40 años de actividad. 

Y en enero revisión IPC alquiler local.


----------



## sada (1 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Comercio a pie de calle, octubre-noviembre 2022, entre un 15-20% menos de ventas.
> 
> Con subida de Tarifa proveedores 20-30% , y eso el proveedor que no cerro tras 40 años de actividad.
> 
> Y en enero revisión IPC alquiler local.



Sector?


----------



## roquerol (1 Dic 2022)

Empresa IBEX-35. Dinero solicitado para mantenimiento + mejoras (nuevas instalaciones, incremento productividad) infraestructuras productivas año 2023-> 200 millones de merkels. Dinero reservado (a fecha de octubre, pendientes de los cálculos realizados en noviembre que entre puentes y demás temas de diciembre se van a escaquear) 90 millones de merkels.
-110 kilos. Ni para pipas.


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Dic 2022)

gester dijo:


> Empezáis a ver impagos? En la mía empieza a haber retrasos .....



Hay que pensar que si tienes seguro de riesgo, se ha de informar, normalmente si hay impagos y amenazas con notificaciones a tu seguro, pagan

Si no pagan... ya mierda

S21


----------



## rioskunk (1 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y no se puede ir revirtiendo poco a poco? Por falta de ingenieros para hacer más saber hacer y mejorar procesos no será.



el know-how no se aprende de un día para otro, además muchos profesores tanto de fp como de la universidad en vez de querer enseñar parece que quieren joder al alumno, también creo que muchos profesores al no trabajar en la privada no tienen mucha idea, es más creo que coges a muchos profesores los pones al mando de sus areas en una jempresa y la joden en cero coma


----------



## gester (1 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Hay que pensar que si tienes seguro de riesgo, se ha de informar, normalmente si hay impagos y amenazas con notificaciones a tu seguro, pagan
> 
> Si no pagan... ya mierda
> 
> S21



Mi jefa es muy chula y no tiene seguro para no gastarse dinero. Hazte una idea de la gestión ....


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Dic 2022)

gester dijo:


> Mi jefa es muy chula y no tiene seguro para no gastarse dinero. Hazte una idea de la gestión ....



Pues se las va a comer enteritas.... literalmente

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## gester (1 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Pues se las va a comer enteritas.... literalmente
> 
> S2 y buena suerte



Falta me va a hacer mientras curre aqui. Gracias.


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Dic 2022)

gester dijo:


> Falta me va a hacer mientras curre aqui. Gracias.



Acabaremos haciendo una plataforma de parados de Burbuja, jajajajajaja

S2


----------



## Choni poligonera (1 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ese es el gran problema, se necesitaría gente a darle al coco para procesos con menos energía y demás, y eso lleva tiempo.



Pues no: volver a años anteriores al boom energia barata + no asistencia médica (+'vacunacion')


----------



## la_trotona (1 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> el know-how no se aprende de un día para otro, además muchos profesores tanto de fp como de la universidad en vez de querer enseñar parece que quieren joder al alumno, también creo que muchos profesores al no trabajar en la privada no tienen mucha idea, es más creo que coges a muchos profesores los pones al mando de sus areas en una jempresa y la joden en cero coma



Ya, pero con una base decente (que aquí se tiene) y con ganas se puede aprender, claro que no es de un día para otro. Pero los chinos no aprendieron la tecnología de un día apra otro, ni los japoneses, ni los coreanos , ni...


----------



## rioskunk (1 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ya, pero con una base decente (que aquí se tiene) y con ganas se puede aprender, claro que no es de un día para otro. Pero los chinos no aprendieron la tecnología de un día apra otro, ni los japoneses, ni los coreanos , ni...



el problema es como tu bien dices "una base decente"


----------



## jota1971 (1 Dic 2022)

Sector Agro- Alimentario, un año Horroroso, hemos subido Precios 4 veces, al final le hemos cogido el tranquillo y To pa Arriba.....acabamos el año como un tiro. Fabricamos menos pero lo cobramos mejor. El que puede puede y el que No a comer Frankfurts sintéticos.....Calma Chicha a final de año pero miras a tras y hay subidas del +30% y han colado....Esperemos que 2023 sea mas tranquilo no me veo con lo de " hasta el Infinito y más alla" o igual si...


----------



## sada (2 Dic 2022)

pues el paro va súpermega


----------



## K-KABOOM (2 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ya, pero con una base decente (que aquí se tiene) y con ganas se puede aprender, claro que no es de un día para otro. Pero los chinos no aprendieron la tecnología de un día apra otro, ni los japoneses, ni los coreanos , ni...



Ya fuimos los chinos, mano de obra barata hace décadas, ellos se quedaron con todo, y ya están subcontratando sus producciones en paises más pobres, en Africa y en Asia

Saludos


----------



## escudero (2 Dic 2022)

sin energia barata+menos legislacion tocahuevos no hay posibilidad de crear riqueza, ni en el sector servicios.

Estamos colapsados en una pelota burocratica e impositiva, lo de la energia ha sido la puntilla, pero arrastrabamos problemas estructurales en toda la europa ecologica, solo que funcionaba todo por inercia, mas con el paron del covid, que relajaron el tema de la deuda a nivel de pais, pues dieron un patadon palante, que no ha durado ni un año

Ya lo he dicho varias veces, esto solo hay una forma, pero es dolorosa, hay que volver a darle prioridad al sector privado

bajada de impuestos del 50% minimo totales (iva, irpf, autonomos, cotizaciones, tasas como ibis...)
penalizar muy mucho tener locales/naves sin actividad comercial

O le damos un empujon a la actividad privada, o a vivir de una paguita, que dependera de seguir endeudando al pais, ¿hasta cuando?


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Sector Agro- Alimentario, un año Horroroso, hemos subido Precios 4 veces, al final le hemos cogido el tranquillo y To pa Arriba.....acabamos el año como un tiro. Fabricamos menos pero lo cobramos mejor. El que puede puede y el que No a comer Frankfurts sintéticos.....Calma Chicha a final de año pero miras a tras y hay subidas del +30% y han colado....Esperemos que 2023 sea mas tranquilo no me veo con lo de " hasta el Infinito y más alla" o igual si...



Es como todo, si la competencia sube más no se nota, y ahora con el euro más bajo, también se notará algo más caro la competencia internacional.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Ya fuimos los chinos, mano de obra barata hace décadas, ellos se quedaron con todo, y ya están subcontratando sus producciones en paises más pobres, en Africa y en Asia
> 
> Saludos



Se decía hace ya 20 años o más, Vietnam es la nueva China, Laos es el nuevo Vietnam y Camboya el nuevo Laos.

Además desde hace años ya Etiopía entre otros está teniendo bastante deslocalizacón, la cuestión es desarrollar productos propios y no ensamblar siempre los de otros, y eso lleva tiempo claro, pero si no se empieza nunca, nunca se consigue nada.


----------



## rioskunk (3 Dic 2022)

hoy 5 fijas discontinuas a la calle, el resto de fijos discontinuos hasta el 23 luego vacaciones y después a saber.

También hubo gente contratada por una semana que le ivan renovando semana a semana, y dos compañeros que echaron una semana y a la calle.

Es una empresa de congelados y somos curritos por si interesa la mayoría, la gran mayoria por lno decir casi todos españoles de pura cepa.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> hoy 5 fijas discontinuas a la calle, el resto de fijos discontinuos hasta el 23 luego vacaciones y después a saber.
> 
> También hubo gente contratada por una semana que le ivan renovando semana a semana, y dos compañeros que echaron una semana y a la calle.
> 
> Es una empresa de congelados y somos curritos por si interesa la mayoría, la gran mayoria por lno decir casi todos españoles de pura cepa.



y a ojos del gobierno no cuentan como parados!!!!!


----------



## rioskunk (3 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> y a ojos del gobierno no cuentan como parados!!!!!



gracias por recordarlo, se me olvido comentarlo, los parados discontinuos no figuran como parados, y los dos ultimos compañeros aunque trabajaron una semana a ojos de las estadisticas creo que figuran como que estan trabajando todo el mes o era algo asi, o que si trabajas en el mes anterior a que hacen el recuento de parados y trabajadores aunque hayas trabajado una hora figuras como trabajador


----------



## K-KABOOM (3 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> gracias por recordarlo, se me olvido comentarlo, los parados discontinuos no figuran como parados, y los dos ultimos compañeros aunque trabajaron una semana a ojos de las estadisticas creo que figuran como que estan trabajando todo el mes o era algo asi, o que si trabajas en el mes anterior a que hacen el recuento de parados y trabajadores aunque hayas trabajado una hora figuras como trabajador



Encaje de bolillos es lo que saben hacer, son unos cracks con las estadísticas...


----------



## Boston molestor (3 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Encaje de bolillos es lo que saben hacer, son unos cracks con las estadísticas...



Seguro que han hecho másters de economía en Boludolandia. Allí tienen mucha creatividad económica.


----------



## rioskunk (3 Dic 2022)

hoy en Pontevedra ciudad una tintoreria lavanderia se vende el local con licencia y más alante una floristeria que creo que llevaba muchos años abierta yo creo que 15 como minimo cerrada y con cartel de se alquila local.


----------



## escudero (3 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> hoy en Pontevedra ciudad una tintoreria lavanderia se vende el local con licencia y más alante una floristeria que creo que llevaba muchos años abierta yo creo que 15 como minimo cerrada y con cartel de se alquila local.



eso de vender "con licencia", es que me entra una mala ostia.
Tener que pedir permiso para trabajar al concejal de turno, como si fuese señor feudal... ... 

Entiendo que hay que tener una legislacion en temas de seguridad, contaminacion y tal, pero eso de "licencia de apertura", es otro de los mayores robos que sufrimos.
Puta burocracia medieval...


----------



## sada (3 Dic 2022)

Pues mega puente para mucha gente y hoteles a tope y muchas ciudades ídem. Y miles de desplazamientos


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es diferente, los ratios de paro van a ser mejores que en 2008 -2012 que alcanzamos un 25% oficial, ahora hay mucho parado oculto con triquiñuelas como los ERTE, además hay mucho part time , mierda jobs y curro eventual que produce cierta dinámica laboral en el mercado de trabajo aunque precario y con currar 10 h a la semana no eres parado .



Fijate si son trileros que los discontinuos no son parados aunque cobren el paro


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Dic 2022)

En mi empresa buenas noticias:

Primera, hemos salvado Noviembre porque cerró un competidor hijo de la gran puta en Francia que ha dejado a sus clientes colgados, menudas hostias les hemos metido a los gabachos que han tenido que recurrir a nuestros serrvicios tambien hay que decirlo.

Segunda, fui contratado para vender "el nuevo producto" y esta semana tras un sonoro fracaso en verano ajeno a mi voluntad ya que resultó o mejor dicho descubrí que "el nuevo producto" estaba mal diseñado al mñas estilo cuñadil pero me han escuchado, han hecho los cambios que explique porqué había que hacerlos y por fin he conseguido los dos primeros pedidos esta semana de dos clientes distintos y apunta que vienen más en breve sí ya sñé que soy un comercial cojonudo, y esta vez, estoy jugando la carta de decir la verdad y no como con el anterior hijo de la gran puta empresaurio de mierda cañil que era un trilero y solo sabía mentir para olvidarse del cliente una vez hubiera pagado el pedido...¡Qué hijo de puta! A ver si pronto tiene que ver el cadaver de su hijo drogadicto...¡O quizas no! ¡Mejor que le vaya dando pequeños disgustos como que le llame la polica que ha sido detenido robando para drogarse y se arruine con abogados ¡so cabrón!


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> el know-how no se aprende de un día para otro, además muchos profesores tanto de fp como de la universidad en vez de querer enseñar parece que quieren joder al alumno, *también creo que muchos profesores al no trabajar en la privada no tienen mucha idea, es más creo que coges a muchos profesores los pones al mando de sus areas en una jempresa y la joden en cero coma*



¿Lo dudas?


----------



## al loro (3 Dic 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Bueno primer proveedor que en febrero baja los precios , un 7% si es verdad que gran parte de su producto viene de china , Parece que las cosas empiezan a bajar ….



Y no has pensado que esté liquidando para cerrar?..


----------



## K-KABOOM (3 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> En mi empresa buenas noticias:
> 
> Primera, hemos salvado Noviembre porque cerró un competidor hijo de la gran puta en Francia que ha dejado a sus clientes colgados, menudas hostias les hemos metido a los gabachos que han tenido que recurrir a nuestros serrvicios tambien hay que decirlo.
> 
> Segunda, fui contratado para vender "el nuevo producto" y esta semana tras un sonoro fracaso en verano ajeno a mi voluntad ya que resultó o mejor dicho descubrí que "el nuevo producto" estaba mal diseñado al mñas estilo cuñadil pero me han escuchado, han hecho los cambios que explique porqué había que hacerlos y por fin he conseguido los dos primeros pedidos esta semana de dos clientes distintos y apunta que vienen más en breve sí ya sñé que soy un comercial cojonudo, y esta vez, estoy jugando la carta de decir la verdad y no como con el anterior hijo de la gran puta empresaurio de mierda cañil que era un trilero y solo sabía mentir para olvidarse del cliente una vez hubiera pagado el pedido...¡Qué hijo de puta! A ver si pronto tiene que ver el cadaver de su hijo drogadicto...¡O quizas no! ¡Mejor que le vaya dando pequeños disgustos como que le llame la polica que ha sido detenido robando para drogarse y se arruine con abogados ¡so cabrón!



Me alegro inmensamente eres un tío cojonudo y te dedicas a lo mismo que yo!!!

Export manager


----------



## sebboh (3 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Pues mega puente para mucha gente y hoteles a tope y muchas ciudades ídem. Y miles de desplazamientos



para eso podemos extrapolar esta explicación (8:31 si no carga el tiempo)


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Me alegro inmensamente eres un tío cojonudo y te dedicas a lo mismo que yo!!!
> 
> Export manager



Sin clientes internacionales hace tiempo que estaríamos muertos

Aprendí frances en mi ultimo periodo de parado forzoso por la gerente maloliente por susmensturaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) creo que se lo agradeci soltadoselo en linkedin y me contaron que no le debió sentar nada bien a la muy maloliente


----------



## rioskunk (4 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Lo dudas?



no, en absoluto


----------



## Puertas (4 Dic 2022)

https://www.pmi.spglobal.com/Public/Home/PressRelease/fc6e20f559004215b2f4e0b80215163b



El índice PMI indica contracción del sector industrial en noviembre.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Dic 2022)

Puertas dijo:


> https://www.pmi.spglobal.com/Public/Home/PressRelease/fc6e20f559004215b2f4e0b80215163b
> 
> 
> 
> El índice PMI indica contracción del sector industrial en noviembre.



que nooooooooooo que no sabeis nada, que nuestro amado líder Pedro Sanchez ha subido los sueldos

y veo que tampoco veis las noticias por la tele, el empleo esta en cifras historicas, apenas hay desempleados

el maná de los dioses nos trae PSOE y Unidas Podemos, menos mal que gobierna la izquierda, así tenemos prosperidad


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (4 Dic 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> Volver a los niveles a los que antes de 2020 estábamos bien no tiene sentido porque eso querría decir que ni el precio de los carburantes, ni la menor flota de barcos, ni la inflación generalizada ha impactado en el coste de los fletes, ¿cómo puede ser que un aumento en los datos de inflación a todos los niveles no esté repercutiendo en el precio del transporte marítimo? Fácil, por la bajada brutal de los volúmenes y la disminución del comercio, los gráficos del Baltic lo que están anticipando es una recesión. Pero lo más preocupante es esta caída en picado todavía no refleja ni los efectos de los tipos, simplemente la propia disrupción a todos los niveles de la productividad está provocando la recesión sin hacer nada, que es lo que pasa en Japón en cuanto suben los precios, y si lo que viene es una crisis deflacionista ningún banco central podrá hacer nada : o cierran empresas, nivel alto de desempleo porque se quedan si márgenes, o bien hay un reajuste brutal en política fiscal y los estados de ven obligados a hacer recortes masivos.
> 
> Es de lo que se está hablando en este hilo. Un problema monetario originado por problemas políticos. Los políticos son la causa, deliberadamente o no, ya queda a opinión de cada uno. Pero la burocracia, los impuestos, las nuevas normativas (en Europa han destruido la industria del automóvil y la industria energética en tiempo récord), la excesiva regulación, los subsidios, también la guerra de Ucrania... Todo eso, lejos de ayudar, está generando una situación insostenible.



Es que subir tipos ahora solo se le puede ocurrir al que asó la manteca.

Para contener la inflación bastaría un recorte del diez por ciento de salarios públicos, incluyendo langostos.

El sector privado se muere, masivamente.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es que subir tipos ahora solo se le puede ocurrir al que asó la manteca.
> 
> Para contener la inflación bastaría un recorte del diez por ciento de salarios públicos, incluyendo langostos.
> 
> El sector privado se muere, masivamente.



Todo es política conforero, todo es política.

Año 2023 elecciones y sálvese quién pueda.

Solo confío en que llegue el día y la hora en la que los agricultores y ganaderos que queden se nieguen a aceptar papeles de colores por materias primas.

Espero poder verlo con mis ogos


----------



## Puertas (4 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es que subir tipos ahora solo se le puede ocurrir al que asó la manteca.
> 
> Para contener la inflación bastaría un recorte del diez por ciento de salarios públicos, incluyendo langostos.
> 
> El sector privado se muere, masivamente.



Te doy la razón en parte. Pero lo cierto es que lo que propones no va a ocurrir, y los encargados de la política monetaria no pueden hacer que eso ocurra. Así que sólo pueden subir tipos.

Que el ECB tenga los tipos al 2%, con una inflación del 10, sólo tiene sentido si tuviéramos la peseta. Se van a cargar el euro, básicamente.


----------



## sada (7 Dic 2022)

Analizando las empresas que están solicitando ERTE ¿Qué día pagan los bancos el subsidio para mayores de 52 años en diciembre de 2022?
veo que hay muy diversos sectores afectados. Esto de seguir así se empezará a notar a pie de calle.
Recuerdo la crisis anterior que a finales de 2007 y principio 2008 ya me olía la tostada pero en mi entorno todo el mundo decía que iba todo genial...hasta que dejó de ir.


----------



## sada (7 Dic 2022)

Otra subid de 0,50 el 15








El BCE se inclina por subir los tipos 50 puntos básicos hasta alcanzar niveles no vistos desde 2008


Se avecinan las últimas reuniones de los bancos centrales este 2022 y aunque los datos macroeconómicos respalden sus políticas monetarias hasta la fecha todavía hay margen para que sigan subiendo los tipos de interés en las principales economías del mundo.



www.eleconomista.es





Espero que sea cuestión de unos meses y luego vuelva a bajar


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (7 Dic 2022)

La ostia que se está llevando el Barril Brent ya por debajo de los 80 $ es un indicador.....

Enviado desde mi 2201117TY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la_trotona (7 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es que subir tipos ahora solo se le puede ocurrir al que asó la manteca.
> 
> Para contener la inflación bastaría un recorte del diez por ciento de salarios públicos, incluyendo langostos.
> 
> El sector privado se muere, masivamente.



A ver, una buena parte de la inflación es por los costes, buena parte son los costes immobiliarios, y una forma de que bajen es subir tipos a niveles lógicos para que no haya tanta financiación y bajen un poquito los desproporcionados costes, incluyendo comprar y alquileres de locales comerciales, que sí, que tenemos mucha rabia al sector público y tiene la culpa de todo, pero la subida de tipos es necesaria nos guste o no.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Otra subid de 0,50 el 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta que la inflación no vuelve a algo lógico, lo veo difícil, y a ver si se deja de financiar precios desorbitados de cuatro ladrillos y bajan los costes immobiliarios, que eso sí que ahogan a gran parte de las PYMES.


----------



## sada (7 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A ver, una buena parte de la inflación es por los costes, buena parte son los costes immobiliarios, y una forma de que bajen es subir tipos a niveles lógicos para que no haya tanta financiación y bajen un poquito los desproporcionados costes, incluyendo comprar y alquileres de locales comerciales, que sí, que tenemos mucha rabia al sector público y tiene la culpa de todo, pero la subida de tipos es necesaria nos guste o no.



Alquiler de locales comerciales? No sé dónde porque en muchas ciudades el comercio local está cerrando


----------



## escudero (7 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A ver, una buena parte de la inflación es por los costes, buena parte son los costes immobiliarios, y una forma de que bajen es subir tipos a niveles lógicos para que no haya tanta financiación y bajen un poquito los desproporcionados costes, incluyendo comprar y alquileres de locales comerciales, que sí, que tenemos mucha rabia al sector público y tiene la culpa de todo, pero la subida de tipos es necesaria nos guste o no.



no acabo de ver como subir los tipos de interes puede hacer bajar el precio de un alquiler.
Es mas, cuanto mas gastos lleve su compra, esto hace que menos gente pueda acceder a comprarlo, y los propietarios (abuelete en muuuchos casos), tienen la sarten por el mango, subiendo precio del alquiler, ya que ellos no necesitan tenerlo alquilado, casi todas las naves y locales, que puede usar una pyme o autonomo, estan pagados desde que el tio paco es cornera.

La unica forma de que bajen los precios de venta y alquileres, es meterles una buena estacada a esas propiedades sin actividad comercial, a la vez que simplificas y abaratas cualquier licencia de actividad.

Esto lo hemos hablado en varios hilos muchas veces, no es normal que un local o nave lleve mas de diez años con el cartel de se alquila o se vende. El precio es irreal, por mucho que haya gente que me llame "muerto de hambre si no puedes pagar ese alquiler es que tu negocio es una mierda"...

Si algo esta en alquiler y en 6 meses sigue vacio, el precio que piden es excesivo para la.realidad.economica.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Alquiler de locales comerciales? No sé dónde porque en muchas ciudades el comercio local está cerrando



Y aún así siguen pidiendo alquileres desorbitados.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Dic 2022)

escudero dijo:


> no acabo de ver como subir los tipos de interes puede hacer bajar el precio de un alquiler.
> Es mas, cuanto mas gastos lleve su compra, esto hace que menos gente pueda acceder a comprarlo, y los propietarios (abuelete en muuuchos casos), tienen la sarten por el mango, subiendo precio del alquiler, ya que ellos no necesitan tenerlo alquilado, casi todas las naves y locales, que puede usar una pyme o autonomo, estan pagados desde que el tio paco es cornera.
> 
> La unica forma de que bajen los precios de venta y alquileres, es meterles una buena estacada a esas propiedades sin actividad comercial, a la vez que simplificas y abaratas cualquier licencia de actividad.
> ...



Evidentemente, eso se solucionaría con IBIS más altos y desgravación de IBIS si se demuestra actividad o similar. Si hay menos financiación disponible para comprar, los compradores pueden pedir menos dinero , menos dinero disponible hace que el que quiera vender porque lo necesita, tenga que rebajar el precio porque hay menos dinero disponible, y puede ser que algún heredero tenga que vender alguna nave o local para alguna PYME, no todos los abuelos están perfectos de salud año tras año, algunos incluso antes de morir pueden necesitar de verdad dinero para cuidados, y ahí con menos dinero disponible es más probable que negocien mejores precios, y si cuesta menos a un inversor un local o una nave, tendrá más tendencia a poner un poco más bajo el alquiler.


----------



## escudero (7 Dic 2022)

@la_trotona eso en un sistema ideal, pero los abueletes tienen metido en la cabeza que sus cuatro paredes son un tesoro, y quien no puede pagar su alquiler es un matao.

Solo tienes que ver la cantidad de locales con decadas vacios, y ni aun asi estan dispuestos a bajar el precio.
Que el abuelo casque y el nieto baje el precio no lo niego, pero eso son mas bien la excepcion que la regla.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Dic 2022)

escudero dijo:


> @la_trotona eso en un sistema ideal, pero los abueletes tienen metido en la cabeza que sus cuatro paredes son un tesoro, y quien no puede pagar su alquiler es un matao.
> 
> Solo tienes que ver la cantidad de locales con decadas vacios, y ni aun asi estan dispuestos a bajar el precio.
> Que el abuelo casque y el nieto baje el precio no lo niego, pero eso son mas bien la excepcion que la regla.



Cierto, pero si los abuelos van cascando, los nietos van siendo poco a poco razonables, entre otras cosas porque hay que pagar las plusvalías municipales sí o sí. Y si se de financiación muy fácil, el personal se mete alegremente sin pensar en nada más, y eso es gasolina al fuego de los precios, sobre todo inmobiliarios.

Y ya si se encarecen los créditos al consumo y no se compran coches y demás alegremente, todavía mejro para la inflación y por ejemplo furgonetas de segunda mano.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cierto, pero si los abuelos van cascando, los nietos van siendo poco a poco razonables, entre otras cosas porque hay que pagar las plusvalías municipales sí o sí. Y si se de financiación muy fácil, el personal se mete alegremente sin pensar en nada más, y eso es gasolina al fuego de los precios, sobre todo inmobiliarios.
> 
> Y ya si se encarecen los créditos al consumo y no se compran coches y demás alegremente, todavía mejro para la inflación y por ejemplo furgonetas de segunda mano.



Ya, pero las furgos de 2 mano, ITV anual a los 6 años, y semestral a los 10 años. Y con los límites a 30 en Ciudad, no te digo la prueba de gases.


----------



## la_trotona (7 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ya, pero las furgos de 2 mano, ITV anual a los 6 años, y semestral a los 10 años. Y con los límites a 30 en Ciudad, no te digo la prueba de gases.



Se pueden mirar alquileres a largo plazo si se quiere evitar eso, el problema es que ahora esas furgos con esos problemas, cuestan bastante pasta.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (7 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A ver, una buena parte de la inflación es por los costes, buena parte son los costes immobiliarios, y una forma de que bajen es subir tipos a niveles lógicos para que no haya tanta financiación y bajen un poquito los desproporcionados costes, incluyendo comprar y alquileres de locales comerciales, que sí, que tenemos mucha rabia al sector público y tiene la culpa de todo, pero la subida de tipos es necesaria nos guste o no.



Si suben los tipos con la macro deuda tendrán que volver los hombres de negro, como con Zapatero y quitar extras y recortar otra vez.


----------



## sada (8 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Si suben los tipos con la macro deuda tendrán que volver los hombres de negro, como con Zapatero y quitar extras y recortar otra vez.



Europa está soltando pasta a full. Fondos next Generation etc


----------



## HelpAviation (8 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Europa está soltando pasta a full. Fondos next Generation etc



En este foro se hace el ridiculo hasta niveles extremos. Que crisis hay en España?


----------



## amanciortera (8 Dic 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> En este foro se hace el ridiculo hasta niveles extremos. Que crisis hay en España?



esta


----------



## escudero (8 Dic 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> esta
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285524



pues veo terrazas y llenas y mesas vacias. 
un cafe, una cerveza... 
pero ni un plato con un croissant o una tapa para acompañar la cervecita... ... 
Siempre hay poblacion que va bien, pero ojo, las terrazas llenas, son aquellos que antes se gastaban 1500€ en irse de puente, y ahora es un "comemos fuera" sin pernoctar fuera de casa, lo que antes eran mas de mil euros de gasto ahora son 200€...


----------



## amanciortera (8 Dic 2022)

*Las cenas de empresa abarrotan la hostelería: «No cabe un alfiler más»*
gala dacosta diehl FERROL / LA VOZ 
*FERROL CIUDAD*











*JOSE PARDO* 

*Tras dos años de restricciones, la alta demanda de reuniones navideñas en la zona ya se nota en los restaurantes, que ya llevan desde noviembre con la agenda llena*
*08 dic 2022*. Actualizado a las 05:00 h. 
      
Comentar · 0


Los establecimientos hosteleros de Ferrol y comarca vuelven a llenar los comedores durante el mes de diciembre, después de dos años de restricciones.* Llevan acumulando reservas desde el mes pasado* y es difícil a estas alturas encontrar sitios disponibles para cualquier tipo de reunión.



Regístrate gratis y recibe en tu correo las principales noticias del día 




José Antonio Hernández, gerente del Gran Hotel de Ferrol, muestra su satisfacción con las reservas para las próximas semanas. *Vuelven con fuerza las reuniones grandes y de distintos tipos, tanto de amigos como de familiares y corporativas*: «No cabe un alfiler más. Después del covid, todo el mundo quiere salir de casa. Tanto comidas como cenas, vamos a tener mucha gente. Sobre todo son reuniones de empresa, de alrededor de 150 o doscientas personas», señala el director del hotel.


En Fin de Año organizaron algo diferente, pero por lo general la gente demanda menú, solamente: «Haremos un cóctel antes de la cena, luego uvas y sesión musical con baile y copas, para quien quiera quedarse a pasar la noche», explica Hernández. Dice que aunque siempre se hace así, tienen *muy buenas previsiones para esta Nochevieja*.





Variedad en las reservas

Amalia Becerra, del restaurante naronés Casa Becerra, indica que *tiene el comedor prácticamente cubierto durante las fiestas navideñas* de este año.


Los clientes empezaron a reservar en noviembre, y son grupos de los más variados: «Temos mesas de vinte persoas, outras de cincuenta... O ano pasado anuláronse as reservas porque volvera o coronavirus, pero desta vez temos todo completo», explica la propietaria del negocio.





Desde la dirección del Parador de Turismo de Ferrol también han sido testigo de un* notable aumento de las reservas para comidas y cenas* navideñas. Afortunadamente, la demanda no tiene nada que ver con los últimos años: «Vamos bastante bien de reservas. Casi todo al completo», dice el director, José Antonio Cedena. *Los días más cotizados, en este caso, son el 24 y el 25 de diciembre*, cuando el aforo estará al máximo de su capacidad.


Es tal la demanda que en Nochebuena solo podrán admitir a quien tiene reserva para alojarse esa noche. En cambio, el día 25 se celebrarán reuniones multitudinarias, con el comedor casi al completo, aunque dice que puede quedar alguna mesa. En cuanto a Nochevieja, comenta lo siguiente: «El 31 hay un poco menos de gente que en otras fechas navideñas. Siempre se tarda más en llenar el comedor».





También en el Parador de Turismo celebran esta noche. José Antonio Cedena indica que los clientes buscan algo diferente para la última velada del año: en esta ocasión, quienes reservan suelen pedir una cena con baile después.


El caso de Casa Becerra es muy diferente, pues el día 31 de diciembre no celebran Nochevieja en su restaurante porque no compensa. «Non é rentable para nós, por iso non facemos Fin de Ano. Non nos compensa porque os camareiros cobran o triple, a mercancía é moi cara e se o menú está a un prezo moi alto, a xente non vai querelo», explica Amalia Becerra.





Fines de semana al completo

«Los fines de semana este mes siempre hay más reservas», explica José Antonio Cedena, del Parador. Señala que para el viernes 16 están completos durante mediodía y el sábado 17 tienen llenas las mesas para cenar.


Contarán con grupos de lo más variados: desde mesas de veinte personas hasta reuniones de más de cien. «Suelen pedir solamente una cena, aunque hay quien busca algo de fiesta después», indica el gerente.




*Luisa Barro, Asociación de Empresarios de Hostelería: «Había trabajadores que llevaban dos años sin reunirse»*
*La presidenta de la Asociación de Empresarios de Hostelería de Ferrol y comarca, Luisa Barro*, indica que los establecimientos están constatando que la gente tenía ganas de volver a hacer reuniones. Abundan sobre todo cenas de empresa. Tanto grandes como pequeños, los locales hosteleros de Ferrolterra llevan desde noviembre organizando los banquetes de las próximas semanas.


*—¿Qué es lo que más están demandando los clientes?*

—Sobre todo están habiendo reservas para cenas de empresa. Los establecimientos pequeños tienen el aforo casi al completo, aunque los sitios más grandes también tienen bastantes reservas. Están un poco ajustadas según el personal que puedan conseguir los distintos establecimientos.


*—¿Hay diferencia con respecto a anteriores años?*

—Sí, más que nunca: por culpa de la pandemia había empresas que llevaban dos años sin celebrar comidas ni cenas. Se ve que la gente quería volver a hacer grandes reuniones como se hacían antes.


*—¿Cuándo han empezado las reservas?*

—La gente llama mucho ya desde finales del mes de noviembre, porque más adelante está todo prácticamente completo. De hechos, a estas alturas es bastante improbable que siga habiendo algún sitio libre para celebrar una comida de empresa en Ferrol.


----------



## K-KABOOM (8 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Europa está soltando pasta a full. Fondos next Generation etc



Dinero quasi improductivo.... Nada de dinero real para inversión productiva , los anuncios de TV de género son 100% Next generation


----------



## junio (8 Dic 2022)

Antes te recortas, en ropa, comida en casa, cualquier cosa que en irte de bares.


----------



## serie de netflix (8 Dic 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> En mi empresa buenas noticias:
> 
> Primera, hemos salvado Noviembre porque cerró un competidor hijo de la gran puta en Francia que ha dejado a sus clientes colgados, menudas hostias les hemos metido a los gabachos que han tenido que recurrir a nuestros serrvicios tambien hay que decirlo.
> 
> Segunda, fui contratado para vender "el nuevo producto" y esta semana tras un sonoro fracaso en verano ajeno a mi voluntad ya que resultó o mejor dicho descubrí que "el nuevo producto" estaba mal diseñado al mñas estilo cuñadil pero me han escuchado, han hecho los cambios que explique porqué había que hacerlos y por fin he conseguido los dos primeros pedidos esta semana de dos clientes distintos y apunta que vienen más en breve sí ya sñé que soy un comercial cojonudo, y esta vez, estoy jugando la carta de decir la verdad y no como con el anterior hijo de la gran puta empresaurio de mierda cañil que era un trilero y solo sabía mentir para olvidarse del cliente una vez hubiera pagado el pedido...¡Qué hijo de puta! A ver si pronto tiene que ver el cadaver de su hijo drogadicto...¡O quizas no! ¡Mejor que le vaya dando pequeños disgustos como que le llame la polica que ha sido detenido robando para drogarse y se arruine con abogados ¡so cabrón!



mis dieses por ventilarte a los putos gabachos JAhAJhjahjA


----------



## Choni poligonera (8 Dic 2022)

Esta imagen lo desconfirma por completo. 





amanciortera dijo:


> *Las cenas de empresa abarrotan la hostelería: «No cabe un alfiler más»*
> gala dacosta diehl FERROL / LA VOZ
> *FERROL CIUDAD*
> 
> ...


----------



## kenny220 (8 Dic 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> esta
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285524



Pero sales de la plaza mayor, y aledaños y empieza el erial.


----------



## mapachën (8 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Dentro de mi mente "calenturienta" sale la teoria de que todo es algo planificado, pactado y totalmente organizado, se me vienen a la mente sempiternas peliculas de desastres en el que los gobiernos, sabiendo todo, lo ocultan, mientras salvan los muebles... la última pelicula sobre esto, es NO MIRES ARRIBA (aunque esta marca más la estupidez humana y la ambición por sacar redito de absolutamente todo, incluida una catástrofe épica).
> 
> Llevo tiempo pensando que somos testigos de un baile orquestado, y sobretodo planificado. El ejemplo claro es Rusia y Ucrania, se estan pegando de mentirijillas (es un decir) y los verdaderos afectados a nivel económico son los Europeos...
> 
> ...



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo... aquí te dejo mis dies.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Europa está soltando pasta a full. Fondos next Generation etc



Hoy han mandado ya a los men in black, hé abierto hilo sin ninguna respuesta


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Europa está soltando pasta a full. Fondos next Generation etc








Envían a los men in black para auditar el gasto europeo del gobierno de España


https://www.abc.es/economia/auditores-parlamento-europeo-pediran-cuentas-dimision-jefa-20221207170404-nt.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vico (8 Dic 2022)

Conocido con negocios de venta de muebles y dos tiendas de ropa femenina; la venta de muebles kaput y la venta de ropa que estaba "salvando los muebles" empieza a venirse abajo. Mi conocido dice que la caída en las ventas de ropa se debe a que están haciendo obras en una calle y han cortado un carril al tráfico, pero teniendo las tiendas en un barrio, donde no hay mucha dificultad para aparcar, me temo que el problema está en que la gente está tiesa y no compran los últimos modelitos en vestidos.


----------



## sada (9 Dic 2022)

vico dijo:


> Conocido con negocios de venta de muebles y dos tiendas de ropa femenina; la venta de muebles kaput y la venta de ropa que estaba "salvando los muebles" empieza a venirse abajo. Mi conocido dice que la caída en las ventas de ropa se debe a que están haciendo obras en una calle y han cortado un carril al tráfico, pero teniendo las tiendas en un barrio, donde no hay mucha dificultad para aparcar, me temo que el problema está en que la gente está tiesa y no compran los últimos modelitos en vestidos.



El comercio de ropa lo tiene cada vez más difícil. Compite con Inditex y con shein


----------



## sada (9 Dic 2022)

Una de cada cuatro empresas no tiene liquidez suficiente para pagar sus deudas


Una de cada cuatro empresas en España presenta ratios de liquidez insuficientes para poder pagar sus deudas a corto plazo, según advirtió este jueves Inferinform, filial de...




www.elmundo.es





*Una de cada cinco empresas no tiene liquidez suficiente para pagar sus deudas*

La subida de los costes y el encarecimiento de la financiación por la subida de tipos de interés dificulta la subsistencia de muchas compañías


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Una de cada cuatro empresas no tiene liquidez suficiente para pagar sus deudas
> 
> 
> Una de cada cuatro empresas en España presenta ratios de liquidez insuficientes para poder pagar sus deudas a corto plazo, según advirtió este jueves Inferinform, filial de...
> ...



si la fiesta solo acaba de empezar............


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (9 Dic 2022)

xDDD









Yolanda Díaz resucita el impuesto a los supermercados para financiar un 'cheque' de 300 euros


Podemos vuelve a la carga con el impuesto a las grandes superficies. El partido que lidera Ione Belarra llevará a la mesa de negociación con el PSOE el reparto de un 'cheque' extraordinario de entre 200 y 300 euros para un máximo de ocho millones familias vulnerables que se financiaría a través...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## luvalab (9 Dic 2022)

vico dijo:


> Conocido con negocios de venta de muebles y dos tiendas de ropa femenina; la venta de muebles kaput y la venta de ropa que estaba "salvando los muebles" empieza a venirse abajo. Mi conocido dice que la caída en las ventas de ropa se debe a que están haciendo obras en una calle y han cortado un carril al tráfico, pero teniendo las tiendas en un barrio, donde no hay mucha dificultad para aparcar, me temo que el problema está en que la gente está tiesa y no compran los últimos modelitos en vestidos.



En la venta de muebles, como en muchas otras cosas en las que se hace de intermediario entre un fabricante y un consumidor, se va a pasar mal. La gente no es tonta y si ahora tiene menos que antes y necesita amueblar lo va a hacer, pero va a ir al carpinterio que son 2-3 trabajando (y que por otro lado cada vez son menos los que quedan) y no les meten margenes por no hacer nada del 25%.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (9 Dic 2022)

vico dijo:


> Conocido con negocios de venta de muebles y dos tiendas de ropa femenina; la venta de muebles kaput y la venta de ropa que estaba "salvando los muebles" empieza a venirse abajo. Mi conocido dice que la caída en las ventas de ropa se debe a que están haciendo obras en una calle y han cortado un carril al tráfico, pero teniendo las tiendas en un barrio, donde no hay mucha dificultad para aparcar, me temo que el problema está en que la gente está tiesa y no compran los últimos modelitos en vestidos.



La gente está en las terrazas consumiendo según los ejjjjjjpertos de economía de burbuja.


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

hoy un cliente me ha dicho que para que tener el almacen y tener inmobilizados recursos....mejor tengo yo sus referencias fabricadas y luego se las entrego en un plazo inferior a un mes.........y yo claro,por supuesto. .............


----------



## bloody_sunday (9 Dic 2022)

Pero si en el telediarreo dicen que los trenes y aviones petados y que los hoteles están llenos. . Luego vas a la costa y no ves ni al tato...


----------



## sebboh (9 Dic 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> hoy un cliente me ha dicho que para que tener el almacen y tener inmobilizados recursos....mejor tengo yo sus referencias fabricadas y luego se las entrego en un plazo inferior a un mes.........y yo claro,por supuesto. .............



todo se puede hablar, pago por adelantado + coste alquiler espacio para tenerlo tu inmobilizado : P


----------



## Kalevala (9 Dic 2022)

luvalab dijo:


> En la venta de muebles, como en muchas otras cosas en las que se hace de intermediario entre un fabricante y un consumidor, se va a pasar mal. La gente no es tonta y si ahora tiene menos que antes y necesita amueblar lo va a hacer, pero va a ir al carpinterio que son 2-3 trabajando (y que por otro lado cada vez son menos los que quedan) y no les meten margenes por no hacer nada del 25%.



Y se lo vas a diseñar tu al carpintero o vas a dejar que lo diseñe él (tu sin verlo, chorprecha, chorprecha lo que puede llegar)
Precisamente en muebles y ropa la tendencia es a grandes multinacionales (zara e Ikea) que sirven de escaparate y intermediario con el fabricante.


----------



## tovarovsky (9 Dic 2022)

Jodidos goyinazos Uropedos!! sumbamo a rajá darribabajo!!


----------



## Charlatan (9 Dic 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> todo se puede hablar, pago por adelantado + coste alquiler espacio para tenerlo tu inmobilizado : P



PAGO POR ADELANTADO.....    TU SABES QUE LAS DEL IBEX PAGAN A A CUANDO LES SALE LA POLLA.........
Y CON EL EURIBOR YA AL 5,5 DE INTERES QUE ME DAN LOS CONFIRMINGS YA.......


----------



## luvalab (9 Dic 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Y se lo vas a diseñar tu al carpintero o vas a dejar que lo diseñe él (tu sin verlo, chorprecha, chorprecha lo que puede llegar)
> Precisamente en muebles y ropa la tendencia es a grandes multinacionales (zara e Ikea) que sirven de escaparate y intermediario con el fabricante.



Tu lo has dicho, ya está ikea de escaparate de muebles de mierda que pueden inspirarte a lo que quieres, e ir al carpintero y decirle quiero eso, así. O por que no, que lo diseñe él? te crees que el carpintero es un corta tableros y no tiene ni idea? precisamente son los que mas diseños peuden haber visto por las peculiaridades que se pueden haber encontrado haciendo muebles a medida que solo encajan en 1 sitio.


----------



## charlyrs80 (11 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> El comercio de ropa lo tiene cada vez más difícil. Compite con Inditex y con shein








¿Cómo hacer marketing a una tienda de ropa?


Hay varias estrategias de marketing que puedes utilizar para promocionar una tienda de ropa. Algunas ideas son:




www.seocordoba.com


----------



## K-KABOOM (12 Dic 2022)

Sigamos opinando


----------



## sada (14 Dic 2022)

pues Inditex va como un cohete








Inditex pulveriza récords y gana un 24% más pese a la ralentizacion del consumo


Inditex aumentó su beneficio neto un 24%, hasta 3.095 millones de euros y subió sus ventas en los nueve primeros meses del ejercicio un 19%, hasta un total de 23.055 millones de euros, lo que supone un récord histórico. Con un crecimiento del 20% a tipo de cambio constante, la empresa destaca...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## sada (14 Dic 2022)

una de cal y otra de arena

al parecer Telepizza está en quiebra y este viernes se decide su futuro






*KKR propone una quita del 75% a los bonistas de Telepizza o les dará las llaves por un euro*
El fondo americano y sus socios de la empresa de comida rápida se niegan a inyectar más dinero, por lo que reclaman a los bonistas que les condonen más de 200 millones de deuda




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## cucerulo (15 Dic 2022)

Parece que efectivamente, pinta fea la cosa...


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> pues Inditex va como un cohete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que tiene el mejor negocio, vende en paises con alta inflación y a mujeres, y fija los precios a sus contratistas asiáticos. Mientras no haya explosiones sociales en las dictaduras en que fabrica, verá elevarse sus márgenes.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (15 Dic 2022)

*Orona y Ulma hacen tambalear los cimientos de Mondragon*

Estas cooperativas de la división industrial deciden mañana si abandonan el grupo
Suponen el 15% de las ventas, el 13% del empleo y el 28% del resultado total





Sede de Corporación Mondragon, en Arrasate-Mondragón (Guipúzcoa). eE


Maite Martínez
Bilbao 6:00 - 15/12/2022


La historia del *cooperativismo vasco *que fundó el padre José María Arizmendiarrieta en el año 1956 en Arrasate-Mondragón (Guipúzcoa) cambiará a partir de mañana 16 de diciembre, ya que una fractura horadará de nuevo sus fundamentos solidarios.

*Ulma y Orona*, pilares de la división industrial de Corporación Mondragon, han dado el paso para *abandonar el grupo* de cooperativas y emprender su vuelo en solitario, tal y como hicieron Irizar y Ampo años atrás. Esta decisión hace tambalear de nuevo los cimientos de la *mayor alianza empresarial de Euskadi *y la décima de España.

AD
AD
AD
AD
AD
AD
Las dos cooperativas 'díscolas', que suponen el *15% de las ventas de Mondragon*, el 13% de su empleo y entorno al 28% de sus resultados, votarán en sendas asambleas su permanencia o salida del grupo cooperativo. Y salvo sorpresa mayúscula de última hora, los acontecimientos y cruces de comunicados durante varias semanas hacen presagiar que* 'la suerte está echada'.*
Te recomendamos

*El próximo videojuego de James Bond se desarrollará en Barcelona*

*Estas son las carreras que más arrepentidos generan: preferirían no haberlas estudiado*

*El Gobierno duplica la retribución de la cogeneración*
Así Corporación Mondragon, grupo compuesto por 95 cooperativas, que suman *80.000 empleos *y una facturación que sobrepasará los 12.000 millones de euros en 2022, afronta su segunda 'fuga' de empresas en sus 66 años de historia, la primera fue la protagonizada por *Irizar y Ampo en 2008*.
*Nuevo marco de relación*
El conflicto entre Ulma y Orona, ubicadas en las localidades de Oñate y Hernani, respectivamente, y el grupo Mondragon estalló *el pasado 15 de noviembre*, tras el Congreso celebrado por la Corporación. Ahí, debía tratarse la iniciativa presentada por las firmas 'salientes', donde solicitaban un nuevo marco de relaciones, con un menor grado de adhesión.
En concreto, proponen crear la *figura de cooperativa convenida* que, entre otros aspectos, se traduce en desligarse del cumplimiento de las normas congresuales de Mondragon y de la obligación de participar en los mecanismos de intercooperación y solidaridad. Estos conllevan la* cesión de un 10% de los beneficios* para afrontar problemas puntuales de las cooperativas.


> Ulma y Orona quieren una relación de cooperativa convenida, de carácter anual y prorrogable



Tanto Ulma como Orona quieren que la relación se establezca a través de un convenio de carácter anual y prorrogable, como el que Mondragon *ya tiene con otras organizaciones y fundaciones*. "Pero eso no es Mondragon", afirmó el presidente de la Corporación, Iñigo Ucín, en una entrevista en EiTB.
Los órganos directivos de la alianza cooperativa rechazaron plantear esta ponencia en la cita congresual, porque consideraron que se debía *debatir con más tiempo*.
Al finalizar el congreso, Ucín afirmó aquel 15 de noviembre que "el futuro de Orona y Ulma y el de sus personas será *mejor" si continúan dentro del grupo* cooperativo y que la salida de ambas firmas "no beneficia a Orona, ni a Ulma ni al resto de cooperativas". Apeló a la *unidad para ser más fuertes *en un escenario mundial complejo.
Y estas declaraciones encendieron a Orona y Ulma, que hasta el momento no se habían manifestado. Ambas cooperativas, que *suman una facturación de 1.730 millones* y una plantilla de 13.000 personas, compartieron su descontento por no ser escuchadas por Mondragon Corporación, al plantear un modelo basado en "convenios de mutuo acuerdo".
Además, han denunciado *presiones a sus socios* ante las asambleas extraordinarias en las que decidirán su futuro con o sin el grupo cooperativo empresarial.
*Quinto operador europeo*
Orona es actualmente el quinto operador en Europa del sector de soluciones de movilidad vertical de personas y décimo en el mundo; *exporta a más de 110 países* y ha comprado unas 100 empresas. Alcanzó en 2021 una cifra de ventas de 832 millones de euros y cerró el ejercicio con 5.507 trabajadores.
Su Consejo Rector convocó la asamblea general extraordinaria para "debatir y votar una propuesta para que Orona, como cooperativa, replantee su relación con la Corporación Mondragon y *recupere su plena soberanía*", según señaló en un comunicado.
La cooperativa "ya presentó dentro de los plazos establecidos, una *propuesta alternativa* en la que mostraba un profundo respeto a las diferentes experiencias cooperativas". Además, subrayó que antes de ese congreso del 15 de noviembre, Orona organizó 40 sesiones con todos los socios para compartir su propuesta; el Consejo Rector analizó el día 16 las aportaciones recogidas en estas jornadas; y antes de la Asamblea del 16 de diciembre hará otras 40 sesiones "*para resolver definitivamente* la inaplazable recuperación de la soberanía".
Por su parte, Ulma, grupo formado por nueve cooperativas y unos 5.500 trabajadores, que factura anualmente alrededor de 900 millones de euros, ha denunciado *la "injerencia" del grupo* Mondragon en su autonomía de gestión.


> *Iñigo Ucín: "Nuestro modelo funciona y la unión es mayor que nunca"*



En el caso de que Ulma y Orona decidan abandonar la Corporación, su presidente ha reconocido que pasarían a ser cerca de 70 000 trabajadores. Pero cree que "*el mayor daño ya está hecho*", en referencia a la imagen dada con la confrontación protagonizada en los medios.
A juicio de Iñigo Ucín, el futuro de Mondragon es prometedor "porque *nuestro modelo funciona* y la unión es hoy mayor que nunca".
Pero, ¿por qué razón dos cooperativas que están dentro de una gran alianza empresarial internacionalmente posicionada, que comparten valores como la democracia, igualdad y solidaridad, deciden *abordar un camino en solitario*, en un momento económico complicado y de gran incertidumbre en el mercado mundial? Es la pregunta del millón.


----------



## Satori (16 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que tiene el mejor negocio, vende en paises con alta inflación y a mujeres, y fija los precios a sus contratistas asiáticos. Mientras no haya explosiones sociales en las dictaduras en que fabrica, verá elevarse sus márgenes.



me permito recomendar a todos la lectura de El Imperio del Algodón. Para entender el capitalismo en general y el negocio textil en particular. 






El imperio del algodón – Sven Beckert « La Página Definitiva







www.lapaginadefinitiva.com


----------



## frangelico (16 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> me permito recomendar a todos la lectura de El Imperio del Algodón. Para entender el capitalismo en general y el negocio textil en particular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo tengo en mi cola de lecturas, lo adelantaré, lo malo es que lo tengo en papel y estoy lejos de él, pero en cuanto le eche mano lo leo


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> una de cal y otra de arena
> 
> al parecer Telepizza está en quiebra y este viernes se decide su futuro
> 
> ...



Esto es crónica de una muerte anunciada. Telepizza triunfó hace 40 años trayendo un modelo por entonces inexistente en España, ahora no solo tiene un montón de competencia dentro de su sector específico de las pizzas , sino que ha aprecido just eat, glovo y muchas alternativas al delivery de comida basura que era casi lo distintivo de esta cadena, que te llevaban la mierda a casa. Añádale el ague de los kebabs y demás establecimientos que tiran el precio, la gente prefiere comerse un kebab por 5€ que una telepicha por 15. 

El panorama según los expertos de mi zona no es tan malo como parece, yo soy bastante suspicaz pero hemos pasado otro octubre sin pena ni gloria.


----------



## sada (17 Dic 2022)

Arcelor plantea prorrogar el ERTE porque el horno seguirá apagado los próximos meses
La multinacional propone a los sindicatos extender el expediente actual hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2023 ante la baja demanda de productos..


----------



## sada (17 Dic 2022)

Seat plantea prorrogar el ERTE hasta finales de marzo de 2023
Para Seat, la crisis de los semiconductores aún va para largo y también ña normalización de la actividad productiva. Seat planteó ayer al...


----------



## K-KABOOM (19 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Seat plantea prorrogar el ERTE hasta finales de marzo de 2023
> Para Seat, la crisis de los semiconductores aún va para largo y también ña normalización de la actividad productiva. Seat planteó ayer al...



De SEAT ya hace tiempo que se rumorean cambios... y todos a mal, la verdad

A ver...

S2


----------



## sada (19 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> De SEAT ya hace tiempo que se rumorean cambios... y todos a mal, la verdad
> 
> A ver...
> 
> S2



Eso parece








UGT calcula que peligran 2.000 empleos en Seat si no se le asigna una segunda plataforma eléctrica


El grupo VW promete a los trabajadores de Martorell que analizará la posibilidad de adjudicar a la planta una plataforma de vehículos eléctricos de segmento grande




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## anduriña (25 Dic 2022)

Acaba de ir a concurso una cooperativa grande de la zona de CLM.

Como siempre en esta región, no hay nada en prensa -y debería, porque ya está nombrado el administrador concursal.

En cuanto esté en el BOE, os doy el nombre y algún detalle.

-----------------------------------------------------

A algún espabilado se le ha atragando la compra a base de deuda. Pronovias:









BC Partners entrega Pronovias a los acreedores para que la rescaten


Un grupo de fondos liderados por Bain toman el control de la firma a cambio de una quita




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## anduriña (27 Dic 2022)

Hace unos meses os adelanté que había una empresa muy popular de productos de limpieza que había entrado en concurso de acreedores.

Era Lagarto. La acaban de comprar: 









Un fondo luxemburgués se hace con Jabones Lagarto


El fondo luxemburgués Tertius toma el control de Euroquímica, el fabricante de productos de consumo que tiene como principal marca a Jabones Lagarto y que estaba en concurso al no




www.expansion.com





Una cosa que me está llamando mucho la atención es la poca capacidad que tienen los medios de comunicación de enterarse de las noticias económicas si no se las filtran. 

Porque el concurso de acreedores no apareció en ningún medio de comunicación.


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 Dic 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Una cosa que me está llamando mucho la atención es la poca capacidad que tienen los medios de comunicación de enterarse de las noticias económicas si no se las filtran.
> 
> Porque el concurso de acreedores no apareció en ningún medio de comunicación.



No es que "tengan poca capacidad", es que simplemente omiten y no le dan bombo a ese tipo de información


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (27 Dic 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> *Acaba de ir a concurso una cooperativa grande de la zona de CLM.*
> 
> Como siempre en esta región, no hay nada en prensa -y debería, porque ya está nombrado el administrador concursal.
> 
> ...




¿ Vinculada al mundo del Vino ?


----------



## Kareo (27 Dic 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Hace unos meses os adelanté que había una empresa muy popular de productos de limpieza que había entrado en concurso de acreedores.
> 
> Era Lagarto. La acaban de comprar:
> 
> ...



Parece que los fondos van a comprar barato. Este en concreto, Tertius, parece que entró también este año en una ingeniería, EuroConsult.


----------



## anduriña (27 Dic 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> ¿ Vinculada al mundo del Vino ?



Cuando pueda, os lo cuento. Prometido.

Si quisiera dar el nombre, ya lo habría hecho.

Piensa que hay gente implicada y yo tengo que tener tiento con la información que manejo.


----------



## rioskunk (28 Dic 2022)

cierra el supermercado dia de la calle rosalia de castro, cierra el 31/12 a las 15.00, de las cuatro o cinco chicas que trabajan allí reubican a una en vigo y el resto para casa, era un dia que tengo comprado alguna vez pero de pasar por enfrente y ultimamente tengo visto un vigilante de seguridad y todo, de unaso meses para atras.


----------



## anduriña (29 Dic 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> cierra el supermercado dia de la calle rosalia de castro, cierra el 31/12 a las 15.00, de las cuatro o cinco chicas que trabajan allí reubican a una en vigo y el resto para casa, era un dia que tengo comprado alguna vez pero de pasar por enfrente y ultimamente tengo visto un vigilante de seguridad y todo, de unaso meses para atras.



En Pontevedra, supongo. Dia está teniendo muchos problemas y, a pesar de la compra ruso-ucraniano, según le convenga, Fridman (LetterOne) y ahora, que no se sabe quien está detrás porque ha habido un traspaso (ya), no acaba de arrancar.

En Toledo el supermercado de la Avda. de Francia -zona buena- está vacío también. Nada que ver con los de Mercadona y Lidl de Plaza de Grecia. Ambos muy próximas al supermercado Dia de Avda. de Francia.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Dic 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Acaba de ir a concurso una cooperativa grande de la zona de CLM.
> 
> Como siempre en esta región, no hay nada en prensa -y debería, porque ya está nombrado el administrador concursal.
> 
> ...



Incomiable labor la suya. Se agradece muchísimo.

Por cierto las empresas en concurso pueden verse en algún boletín público ?

El pais desmoronándose y sus empresas siendo vendidas a precio de ganga y aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## K-KABOOM (29 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Incomiable labor la suya. Se agradece muchísimo.
> 
> Por cierto las empresas en concurso pueden verse en algún boletín público ?
> 
> El pais desmoronándose y sus empresas siendo vendidas a precio de ganga y aquí no pasa nada.



En principio se anuncian todas en los BOE pertinentes, creo que a nivel legal se puede ver con los accesos a los juzgados mercantiles y hacer el seguimiento

Pero a ver si nos iluminan

Saludos


----------



## bladu (29 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Incomiable labor la suya. Se agradece muchísimo.
> 
> Por cierto las empresas en concurso pueden verse en algún boletín público ?
> 
> El pais desmoronándose y sus empresas siendo vendidas a precio de ganga y aquí no pasa nada.



habia una página que contalibiliza todo eso además de las empresas de creación a fecha actual con una granularidad diaria. Tenía la página web pero ya recuerdo su URL y no la encuentro en favoritos


----------



## Gotthard (29 Dic 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Donde trabajo esta ocurriendo algo que jamas habia visto, se esta terminando el software y la documentacion tecnica antes de recibir el material y hacer los test correspondientes (teleco). Normalmente siempre llegaba el material mucho antes de tener pulida la programación, luego se hacían pruebas y se remataba la documentación. Los jefes en el departamento nos han pedido incluso que bajemos un poco el ritmo. Se viene una hostia epica a todos los niveles.



Si hablas de España a la que se acaben los estimulos con dinero de la UE se ira todo el sector IT a pique.

Un cliente mio de la AAPP acaba de suspender sine die un despliegue de 250.000 pavos (una minucia) porque parece que lo del dinero europeo de la resilencia en que basaron el proyecto no va a llegar.

Me ha venido bien porque para mi era un compromiso adquirido para mantener otros proyectos porque en España se curra fatal y gano el doble o triple en Benelux-DE con la mitad de dolores de cabeza, pero es un canario en la mina.

Si cae todo lo que ha salido a concurso tras el COVID van a quebrar charcuteras una tras otra.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (29 Dic 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Hace unos meses os adelanté que había una empresa muy popular de productos de limpieza que había entrado en concurso de acreedores.
> 
> Era Lagarto. La acaban de comprar:
> 
> ...



Yo no lo veo así. Los medios de comunicación son los primeros mamporreros interesados en hacer que no se note que todo se va a tomar por culo, de inocentes nada


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (29 Dic 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Parece que los fondos van a comprar barato. Este en concreto, Tertius, parece que entró también este año en una ingeniería, EuroConsult.



Entre otras cosas, Para eso han montado todo el tinglado. Se van a quedar con todo lo interesante de uropa s precio de saldo. En cualquier caso iban a quebrar, Siena después de habernos cortado el grifo de la energía barata. Si es que hay que Reírse 

No se podía de saber… bueno si, si ves que las marionetas y el circo lo mandan ellos, pero oye que eso no sale en la tele y ya.


----------



## Kareo (29 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Entre otras cosas, Para eso han montado todo el tinglado. Se van a quedar con todo lo interesante de uropa s precio de saldo. En cualquier caso iban a quebrar, Siena después de habernos cortado el grifo de la energía barata. Si es que hay que Reírse
> 
> No se podía de saber… bueno si, si ves que las marionetas y el circo lo mandan ellos, pero oye que eso no sale en la tele y ya.



Eso es, comprar barato Europa. Estamos asistiendo a una transición y desmantelamiento con este cambio de manos. Mientras está la gente de jijijajas.


----------



## kenny220 (29 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> En principio se anuncian todas en los BOE pertinentes, creo que a nivel legal se puede ver con los accesos a los juzgados mercantiles y hacer el seguimiento
> 
> Pero a ver si nos iluminan
> 
> Saludos



Borme, boletín Oficial del registro Mercantil. Eso si, va por provincias


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si hablas de España a la que se acaben los estimulos con dinero de la UE se ira todo el sector IT a pique.
> 
> Un cliente mio de la AAPP acaba de suspender sine die un despliegue de 250.000 pavos (una minucia) porque parece que lo del dinero europeo de la resilencia en que basaron el proyecto no va a llegar.
> 
> ...



Aqui tienes una charcutera mas que desaparece por absorcion (me quedo los clientes y proyectos y los empleados ya veremos), mi ex empresa Ibermatica. Se va al guano despues de que PROA capital, ONCE y Kutxa saliera por patas. Se la venden por 4 perras a otra charcutera Sevillana y ahora los trbajadores quieren subidas de salario dignas que por supuesto no van a recibir. Por lo visto la venta se materializa HOY.









El comité de Ibermática se concentra con una huelga en el cajón a la espera de Ayesa


Los comités se han concentrado esta semana en las últimas protestas antes de Navidad y ya trabajan en la convocatoria de una semana de paros




cronicavasca.elespanol.com





La direccion actual de ibermatica, unos autenticos hijos de puta, se escapan de la quema con un jugoso bonus por la venta, y el que venga detras que arree.

Empresa despreciable donde las haya, me alegro que desaparezca. Especialistas en despedir gente con 10 o 15 años de antiguedad aprovechando excedencias y asi ahorrarse indemnizaciones de despido.


----------



## Kapitoh (29 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si hablas de España a la que se acaben los estimulos con dinero de la UE se ira todo el sector IT a pique.
> 
> Un cliente mio de la AAPP acaba de suspender sine die un despliegue de 250.000 pavos (una minucia) porque parece que lo del dinero europeo de la resilencia en que basaron el proyecto no va a llegar.
> 
> ...



Gracias por citar. Actualizo la situación de mi curro ahora mismo con lo que nos han ido contando en el cafe algunos puestos intermedios y jefecillos (empresa con parte Teleco-IT e Industrial):
- Parte industrial: Muchos contratos de mantenimiento que cumplen ahora no se renuevan. Muchos de nuestros clientes han metido un ERTE (sector automovil sobretodo). La parte de licitaciones esta caput por actualizaciones de presupuestos totalmente irreales (los de las AAPP le han dado a actualizar segun los datos manipulados de la tele (6%) y tirando). Los proyectos que van saliendo nuevos son maquinas pequeñas y especificas, con su cuadro y su PLC. 
- Parte IT-Teleco (donde trabajo yo): Es la parte que mas ha flojeado durante este año. Proyectos nuevos 0. Tiramos con un proyecto global grande que se empezó en el confinamiento. El resto es mantenimiento y documentacion. Algunos de este departamento los han pasado a apoyar al industrial. Desde septiembre no ha vuelto a entrar nadie nuevo.

El ambiente general en el trabajo es como si todo el mundo esperase el evento que desencadene el Mad Max.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Dic 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Aqui tienes una charcutera mas que desaparece por absorcion (me quedo los clientes y proyectos y los empleados ya veremos), mi ex empresa Ibermatica. Se va al guano despues de que PROA capital, ONCE y Kutxa saliera por patas. Se la venden por 4 perras a otra charcutera Sevillana y ahora los trbajadores quieren subidas de salario dignas que por supuesto no van a recibir. Por lo visto la venta se materializa HOY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostias pedrín.... mis ultimas noticias de estos era de cuando los niños pijos de Proa entraron y aquello se derroyó bastante. Un dia me hicieron una oferta para comerme un puesto de turnos a alta presión con unos riesgos brutales de comerte cagadas propias y ajenas.... por 18.000.... y el cachondo de RRHH queria que dejara un puesto de ingenieria cobrando más del doble. Me dio la impresión de venta de humo a tope.

Pero ahora es el puto remate, una charcutera sevillana... van a crujir dientes ahi.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Dic 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Gracias por citar. Actualizo la situación de mi curro ahora mismo con lo que nos han ido contando en el cafe algunos puestos intermedios y jefecillos (empresa con parte Teleco-IT e Industrial):
> - Parte industrial: Muchos contratos de mantenimiento que cumplen ahora no se renuevan. Muchos de nuestros clientes han metido un ERTE (sector automovil sobretodo). La parte de licitaciones esta caput por actualizaciones de presupuestos totalmente irreales (los de las AAPP le han dado a actualizar segun los datos manipulados de la tele (6%) y tirando). Los proyectos que van saliendo nuevos son maquinas pequeñas y especificas, con su cuadro y su PLC.
> - Parte IT-Teleco (donde trabajo yo): Es la parte que mas ha flojeado durante este año. Proyectos nuevos 0. Tiramos con un proyecto global grande que se empezó en el confinamiento. El resto es mantenimiento y documentacion. Algunos de este departamento los han pasado a apoyar al industrial. Desde septiembre no ha vuelto a entrar nadie nuevo.
> 
> El ambiente general en el trabajo es como si todo el mundo esperase el evento que desencadene el Mad Max.



Si, la industria TI entera está en contracción. Y cuando la Cristina Laguardia deje de regalarle euros a Pedro el Guapo y la administración empiece a hacerse la orejas con los pagos, directamente colapsará el sector entero, lo que es una buena noticia, porque en España las subcontratas han parasitado tanto el sueldo de los técnicos que una masa enorme de inutiles enchufados hijos de puta sin posible reubicación drenan el sector y los que realmente pueden darle la vuelta a la tortilla huyen del pais. La unica solucion es arrasar el sector y volver a crearlo, esta vez con leyes anticharcuteras para evitar que los sueldos en España sean la mitad de los que son en otros paises.

Aunque esto que escrito tiene tantas posibilidades de suceder como que los Reyes Magos me traigan un Lambo color fucsia.

Vente pa Holanda, pepa.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, la industria TI entera está en contracción. Y cuando la Cristina Laguardia deje de regalarle euros a Pedro el Guapo y la administración empiece a hacerse la orejas con los pagos, directamente colapsará el sector entero, lo que es una buena noticia, porque en España las subcontratas han parasitado tanto el sueldo de los técnicos que una masa enorme de inutiles enchufados hijos de puta sin posible reubicación drenan el sector y los que realmente pueden darle la vuelta a la tortilla huyen del pais. La unica solucion es arrasar el sector y volver a crearlo, esta vez con leyes anticharcuteras para evitar que los sueldos en España sean la mitad de los que son en otros paises.
> 
> Aunque esto que escrito tiene tantas posibilidades de suceder como que los Reyes Magos me traigan un Lambo color fucsia.
> 
> Vente pa Holanda, pepa.



En la AGe están ofertando muchas plazas de informática, en Hacienda y SS se van haciendo desarrollos propios, esperemos que cada vez sea más y las charcuteras tengan menos que rascar.


----------



## Kapitoh (29 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> *Si, la industria TI entera está en contracción. Y cuando la Cristina Laguardia deje de regalarle euros a Pedro el Guapo y la administración empiece a hacerse la orejas con los pagos, directamente colapsará el sector entero, lo que es una buena noticia, porque en España las subcontratas han parasitado tanto el sueldo de los técnicos que una masa enorme de inutiles enchufados hijos de puta sin posible reubicación drenan el sector y los que realmente pueden darle la vuelta a la tortilla huyen del pais*. La unica solucion es arrasar el sector y volver a crearlo, esta vez con leyes anticharcuteras para evitar que los sueldos en España sean la mitad de los que son en otros paises.
> 
> Aunque esto que escrito tiene tantas posibilidades de suceder como que los Reyes Magos me traigan un Lambo color fucsia.
> 
> Vente pa Holanda, pepa.



El sector IT en España lleva petando desde inicios de este año porque aqui seguimos con el pensamiento Paco de tener al programador calentando silla 8-10 horas en la oficina y ha hecho que los buenos profesionales se piren. Ahora con lo que comentas tu sera la puntilla a algo que podia haber despegado si se hubieran hecho las cosas bien.


----------



## anduriña (29 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> En principio se anuncian todas en los BOE pertinentes, creo que a nivel legal se puede ver con los accesos a los juzgados mercantiles y hacer el seguimiento
> 
> Pero a ver si nos iluminan
> 
> Saludos



Eso pensaba yo pero puede haber bastante dilación entre que llegan al juzgado y se publica el concurso.

No sé si @Despotricador puede explicar los motivos.

@la_trotona , no cabe duda de que van a seguir metiendo a gente en informática en la AEAT. Ahora que hay dos días a la semana de "teletrabajo" ya sólo trabajan -supongo que no todos- tres días a la semana. Las incidencias se cierran los lunes, miércoles y viernes.

Como no poca gente de la AEAT ahora mismo. Y supongo que en toda la Administración Pública. De hecho, en los juzgados debe ser peor. Algo así como jueces que van cuatro días al mes al juzgado.

Porque si ya eran lentos y no precisamente laboriosos, ahora ya no sabes ni qué hacer. @Dj Puesto , lo explico no hace mucho.

Cierro la digresión.


----------



## Despotricador (29 Dic 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo pero puede haber bastante dilación entre que llegan al juzgado y se publica el concurso.
> 
> No sé si @Despotricador puede explicar los motivos.
> 
> ...



Se publican todos en el BOE. El problema es que hay que mirar todos los juzgados o los que puedan interesar.

El retraso en la publicación puede ser por demora del juzgado, del BOE o ambos, aunque en el fondo da igual el retraso.

También existe un registro público concursal, pero va por detrás del BOE.

Y para los que sigan pensando que no se eliminan deudas así como así, hace poco he visto que han exonerado del pago a una señora de casi dos millones de aurelios, muy poco faltaba. Aparte de eso ha dejado también un par de sociedades con buenos pufos.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Dic 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo pero puede haber bastante dilación entre que llegan al juzgado y se publica el concurso.
> 
> No sé si @Despotricador puede explicar los motivos.
> 
> ...



En informática se sabe si una persona trabaja aunque teletrabaje o no, si el jefe sabe si trabajas teletrabajando o te estás tocando las narices. Aún así, seguro que les sale mucho más barato estar con gente propia que con externos.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Dic 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Se publican todos en el BOE. El problema es que hay que mirar todos los juzgados o los que puedan interesar.
> 
> El retraso en la publicación puede ser por demora del juzgado, del BOE o ambos, aunque en el fondo da igual el retraso.
> 
> ...



¿NO dicen que aquí si dejas a deber luego no puedes levantar cabeza y demás? ¿O resulta que si no se demuestra algo tan etéreo como mala fe en la administración puedes dejar pufos enormes? Y luego que los bancos no prestan dinero... demasiado prestan.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Dic 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> El sector IT en España lleva petando desde inicios de este año porque aqui seguimos con el pensamiento Paco de tener al programador calentando silla 8-10 horas en la oficina y ha hecho que los buenos profesionales se piren. Ahora con lo que comentas tu sera la puntilla a algo que podia haber despegado si se hubieran hecho las cosas bien.



O sea que teletrabajando se puede rendir más... esto se puede hacer extensivo también en las AAPP.


----------



## Sr. Breve (29 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ostias pedrín.... mis ultimas noticias de estos era de cuando los niños pijos de Proa entraron y aquello se derroyó bastante. Un dia me hicieron una oferta para comerme un puesto de turnos a alta presión con unos riesgos brutales de comerte cagadas propias y ajenas.... por 18.000.... y el cachondo de RRHH queria que dejara un puesto de ingenieria cobrando más del doble. Me dio la impresión de venta de humo a tope.
> 
> Pero ahora es el puto remate, una charcutera sevillana... van a crujir dientes ahi.



mmmmmmm

charcutera sevillana

suena a que van a tratar bien a los trabajadores, pagándolos bien y sin horas extra sin pagar ni engaños

yo creo que han tenido una gran suerte

sep, no les ha podido pasar nada mejor


----------



## Azote87 (29 Dic 2022)

Tengo datos de lo mío a falta de un día de curro

diciembre +20% de ventas

Por cierto varías entidades públicas con las que se trabaja de dos meses acá ya no están cumpliendo tan bien en los pagos, no es mucho importe pero ahí está el dato , el dinero se lo están fundiendo en contratar gente me da


----------



## Knabenschiessen (29 Dic 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Tengo datos de lo mío a falta de un día de curro
> 
> diciembre +20% de ventas
> 
> Por cierto varías entidades públicas con las que se trabaja de dos meses acá ya no están cumpliendo tan bien en los pagos, no es mucho importe pero ahí está el dato , el dinero se lo están fundiendo en contratar gente me da



Sector?, venta de maquinaria de segunda mano?, liquidaciones de empresas?, gestoria para renegociar - reestructurar deudas?


----------



## urano (29 Dic 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Tengo datos de lo mío a falta de un día de curro
> 
> diciembre +20% de ventas
> 
> Por cierto varías entidades públicas con las que se trabaja de dos meses acá ya no están cumpliendo tan bien en los pagos, no es mucho importe pero ahí está el dato , el dinero se lo están fundiendo en contratar gente me da



Donde estoy teletrabajando hay trabajo para aburrir para esta década y más allá....

Con decirte que me han subido el sueldo un 20% cuando les dije que me piraba....

Y eso que me tocó las pelotas literalmente


----------



## cohynetes (29 Dic 2022)

Un proveedor siempre me regala una paletilla,este año ni paletilla,ni decimo ni almanaque

Vienen curvas


----------



## Azote87 (29 Dic 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Sector?, venta de maquinaria de segunda mano?, liquidaciones de empresas?, gestoria para renegociar - reestructurar deudas?



Distribución de materiales técnicos para construcción , bien es verdad que en ventas son muy cracks, este año al acabar agosto estábamos un poco con el mojon en el culo y eso que la competencia es fortísima a parte de hacer barbaridades con los precios , hay algunos competidores que están muriendo matando


----------



## Azote87 (29 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Un proveedor siempre me regala una paletilla,este año ni paletilla,ni decimo ni almanaque
> 
> Vienen curvas



Que grandes los almanaques de tías en bolas jijiji

Larga vida al paquismo patrio


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la AGe están ofertando muchas plazas de informática, en Hacienda y SS se van haciendo desarrollos propios, esperemos que cada vez sea más y las charcuteras tengan menos que rascar.



Eso le ha paado a un familiar con el GV y no tiene carnet del partido


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Dic 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Que grandes los almanaques de tías en bolas jijiji
> 
> Larga vida al paquismo patrio


----------



## Stock Option (29 Dic 2022)

En cuanto la IA lo devore todo estos jilos servirán de reliquias de un pasado penoso.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Dic 2022)

Me rasco los huevoes en mi nueva empresa como nunca lo habia hecho pero como soy un tipo cojonudo hace unos meses empecé a mover el catñalogo del nuevo producto y este mes una empresa ha empezado a pasarnos pedidos...un camion completo todas las semanas, la peña en la empresa está alucinada y solo llevamos un mes, ya verán el mes que viene que aunque me rasco los huevos como nunca, ya me ha dicho otro cliente que para Enero empieza a trabajar conmigo y otro camión cada semana


----------



## grom (29 Dic 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Dinero quasi improductivo.... Nada de dinero real para inversión productiva , los anuncios de TV de género son 100% Next generation



No es dinero "cuasi improductivo", el dinero falsificado por el BCE se gasta, al menos en España, en medidas que REDUCEN LA PRODUCTIVIDAD. 

Se impulsa a la inflacion por partida doble.


----------



## cohynetes (29 Dic 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Que grandes los almanaques de tías en bolas jijiji
> 
> Larga vida al paquismo patrio



Cuando estamos comiendo mierda te acordarás de los almanaques de la virgen de la cabeza para rezarle


----------



## sada (30 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En informática se sabe si una persona trabaja aunque teletrabaje o no, si el jefe sabe si trabajas teletrabajando o te estás tocando las narices. Aún así, seguro que les sale mucho más barato estar con gente propia que con externos.



como?


----------



## la_trotona (30 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> como?



Si hay que programar ciertos módulos, se ve si están hechos o no, vamos igual que presencialmente es bien fácil controlar. ¿O es que es necesario estar calentando la silla y esa es la única forma de trabajar?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Dic 2022)

En mi empresa hostias como panes con la regularización de IRPF, a un chaval le han quedado 500 merkels netos, su cara era un poema. Una jugada maestra de Perro Sanchez y sus secuaces, subir el sueldo para recaudarlo después todo, en cash neto no han subido una mierda, nos quedamos como estabamos.


----------



## sada (30 Dic 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si hay que programar ciertos módulos, se ve si están hechos o no, vamos igual que presencialmente es bien fácil controlar. ¿O es que es necesario estar calentando la silla y esa es la única forma de trabajar?



Bueno revisando el trabajo si está hecho. Pensaba que había alguna manera de controlar cada segundo.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Dic 2022)

sada dijo:


> Bueno revisando el trabajo si está hecho. Pensaba que había alguna manera de controlar cada segundo.



Supongo que habrá programas. En presencial, aparte de estar seguro que de está sentado. ¿Sabes algunas forma fehaciente de que se contole que se trabaja o sólo calienta la silla?


----------



## EL FARAON (30 Dic 2022)

Acabo de hablar con un amigo que está en recursos humanos preocupado porque la mayoría remeros de la empresa llevan tiempo pidiendo adelantos de salario porque no pueden llegar a fin de mes, también están pidiendo créditos como si no hubiera mañana.

Pronto veremos los resultados de las decisiones y actos que están teniendo.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Dic 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con un amigo que está en recursos humanos preocupado porque la mayoría remeros de la empresa llevan tiempo pidiendo adelantos de salario porque no pueden llegar a fin de mes, también están pidiendo créditos como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Pronto veremos los resultados de las decisiones y actos que están teniendo.



He ahí una de las razones que siga habiendo gastos en esta campaña.


----------



## Antiparras (30 Dic 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con un amigo que está en recursos humanos preocupado porque la mayoría remeros de la empresa llevan tiempo pidiendo adelantos de salario porque no pueden llegar a fin de mes, también están pidiendo créditos como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Pronto veremos los resultados de las decisiones y actos que están teniendo.



acaba de sacar el INE el dato de ahorro de los hogares del 3º trimestre, -19.500 millones
el gráfico histórico es tranquilizador, todo va bien, championsleague







nada que no arregle antonio con un cheque de 200€.
si no nos vuelven a encerrar terminaremos pidiendo créditos para llenar las terrazas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Dic 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con un amigo que está en recursos humanos preocupado porque la mayoría remeros de la empresa llevan tiempo pidiendo adelantos de salario porque no pueden llegar a fin de mes, también están pidiendo créditos como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Pronto veremos los resultados de las decisiones y actos que están teniendo.



Me parece inconcebible que un remero pida adelantos o créditos para consumir. 

Brooootal la irresponsabilidad...


----------



## josete (30 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me parece inconcebible que un remero pida adelantos o créditos para consumir.
> 
> Brooootal la irresponsabilidad...



Estos días estaban todos los restaurantes de mi ciudad hasta arriba de gente de celebraciones, y no salía precisamente barata la velada... Yo pensaba que ya vendrá enero, pero por lo que decís se adelanta...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ene 2023)

Extreme derroition


----------



## Besucher (2 Ene 2023)

anduriña dijo:


> Hace unos meses os adelanté que había una empresa muy popular de productos de limpieza que había entrado en concurso de acreedores.
> 
> Era Lagarto. La acaban de comprar:
> 
> ...



Están vendiendo (o van a venderla) España a precio de saldo.

_"...la poca capacidad que tienen los medios de comunicación de enterarse de las noticias económicas..."_

Los perrolistos sólo se enteran de lo que les llega al guasah entre cigarrillo y café. Los hay que también se informan por tuita, pero eso ya es perrolismo de investigación, o asín lo yaman.

Y si no les gusta la noticia o no es lo que sus amos les han dicho que tienen que publicar, miran para otro lado.

Te respondo porque tengo la duda de si la tuya es una pregunta retórica.



K-KABOOM dijo:


> En principio se anuncian todas en los BOE pertinentes, creo que a nivel legal se puede ver con los accesos a los juzgados mercantiles y hacer el seguimiento
> 
> Pero a ver si nos iluminan
> 
> Saludos



El BOE, eso que se lee menos que el libro que yo no he escrito.



sada dijo:


> como?



Los jefes son magos, ¿o por qué te piensas que son jefes?

Amijo, hay infinitas maneras de saber qué, cuándo y cuánto trabaja un trabajador (si está en nómina de una empresa, si es autónomo que trabaja puntualmente para la empresa, que trabaje o no sólo es asunto del mismo y de que produzca trabajo de calidad) a distancia, y hasta uno de Residuos Humanos puede aprender a hacerlo.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (2 Ene 2023)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> En mi empresa hostias como panes con la regularización de IRPF, a un chaval le han quedado 500 merkels netos, su cara era un poema. Una jugada maestra de Perro Sanchez y sus secuaces, subir el sueldo para recaudarlo después todo, en cash neto no han subido una mierda, nos quedamos como estabamos.



maravilloso, creo que los ayudantes de AMLO, seguramente habran estado viajando seguido a la peninsula para que les dieran clases los de Pedro Sanchez, porque aqui han hecho algo parecido, aumento de salario minimo considerable pero queda todo gravado, se lleva buena tajada el gobierno, y el presidente queda como el heroe de la pelicula, y los que pagaran seran los malos, porque mucha gente piensa que las empresas son las que se roban el ISR, y lo aumentan por su cuenta, jugada redonda y sin costos politicos para el presidente en turno.


----------



## sebboh (5 Ene 2023)

Amazon despedirá a más de 18.000 trabajadores, 8.000 más de lo previsto


Amazon ejecutará más despidos de los previstos. Su director ejecutivo, Andy Jassy, ha comunicado que la compañía prescindirá de más de 18.000 trabajadores, una cifra mucho mayor a la que apuntaban distintas informaciones sobre el plan de reestructuración de la empresa conocido a finales del año...



www.eleconomista.es





a saber cuantos serán en españa, pero ahora en las devoluciones de +250€ se tira un mes para que reembolsen


----------



## socrates99 (5 Ene 2023)

Vacúnate,aplaude y vótales


----------



## sada (5 Ene 2023)

josete dijo:


> Estos días estaban todos los restaurantes de mi ciudad hasta arriba de gente de celebraciones, y no salía precisamente barata la velada... Yo pensaba que ya vendrá enero, pero por lo que decís se adelanta...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Yo creo que ha cambiado la forma de manejar el dinero. Antaño una gran parte iba al ahorro otra a la inversión y mínimo a consumo. Ahora el justo al revés. La mayor parte va al consumo. Las generaciones anteriores raramente habían salido de su ciudad y mucho menos cogido aviones y hoy cualquier joven se ha pegado sus buenos viajecitos.
Antaño no se comía fuera apenas, si acaso en un bar de carretera o camioneros, hoy se come en el garito de mola o en el que tiene estrellas Michelín y así con todo, compra de ropa, Iphone, Neftlix etc


----------



## anduriña (Lunes a la(s) 8:40 PM)

anduriña dijo:


> Acaba de ir a concurso una cooperativa grande de la zona de CLM.
> 
> Como siempre en esta región, no hay nada en prensa -y debería, porque ya está nombrado el administrador concursal.
> 
> ...



Me cito. Ya se ha filtrado a la prensa.









La talaverana UNIPROCA entra en concurso de acreedores: ¿la cooperativa en peligro?


La cooperativa talaverana Unión de Productores de Caprino, UNIPROCA, se ha sumado recientemente a la lista de empresas en situación concursal. El proyecto de José Manuel Sanz, fundador de UNIPROCA, y que ostenta el cargo de Presidente Ejecutivo, no pasa p



www.lavozdeltajo.com





Es una de las mayores cooperativas de leche de cabra de España (hasta hace tres o cuatro años era la mayor, ahora ya no lo tengo claro). El daño que ha debido hacer esto en Extremadura -estaba en Talavera de la Reina- es bárbaro.

El administrador concursal se va a poner las botas. Hay bienes.



Vosotros os cachondeáis. Pero han tardado casi un mes en enterarse. Y mira que hay acreedores.

-----------------------------------

Cierra una de las cadenas de panaderías de toda la vida en Pontevedra capital.









Cierra "definitivamente" la panadería Abelleira tras 142 años cociendo para los pontevedreses - Pontevedra Viva


Este lunes 9 de enero la panadería Abelleira no abrirá sus puertas. En el momento del cierre, quieren agradecer a su clientela "la confianza depositada en nuestra empresa a lo largo de todos...




pontevedraviva.com





No sé si habrán cerrado por deudas con la Seguridad Social y trabajo. Hacían trabajar a los trabajadores todos los días del año menos en Navidad y Año Nuevo.

Los descubrieron.

-------------------------

Edito: por cierto, mañana se ve que empieza una huelga en el sector de la limpieza. Nosotros nos quedamos sin limpiadoras pero no sé mucho más. La huelga es en cuatro de las cinco provincias de Castilla la Mancha.


----------



## sada (Martes a la(s) 10:23 AM)

ahora viene la posible invasión de Taiwán

*Volkswagen Navarra solicita un nuevo ERTE, esta vez por una posible invasión de Taiwán
La dirección sigue echando mano del Covid, ya sin afecciones en la mayor parte del globo, así como la inflación, posibles huelgas y la guerra en Ucrania*


----------



## anduriña (Martes a la(s) 11:19 AM)

sada dijo:


> ahora viene la posible invasión de Taiwán
> 
> *Volkswagen Navarra solicita un nuevo ERTE, esta vez por una posible invasión de Taiwán
> La dirección sigue echando mano del Covid, ya sin afecciones en la mayor parte del globo, así como la inflación, posibles huelgas y la guerra en Ucrania*




Y en Vigo: 









Stellantis Vigo plantea un ERTE de 90 días y el despido de 100 trabajadores


La dirección del grupo automovilístico indica que se trata de «medidas adaptativas» por la crisis de los microchips



www.lavozdegalicia.es





Y éstos no son Frinsa, pero no son pequeños precisamente: 









El futuro pende de un hilo en Cerdeimar y Grupo Tres Mares


La actividad es casi nula en la conservera camariñana desde el 16 de diciembre, y en la piscifactoría de Lires (Cee) no sale producción desde mediados de agosto del 2022



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## la_trotona (Martes a la(s) 11:56 AM)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> maravilloso, creo que los ayudantes de AMLO, seguramente habran estado viajando seguido a la peninsula para que les dieran clases los de Pedro Sanchez, porque aqui han hecho algo parecido, aumento de salario minimo considerable pero queda todo gravado, se lleva buena tajada el gobierno, y el presidente queda como el heroe de la pelicula, y los que pagaran seran los malos, porque mucha gente piensa que las empresas son las que se roban el ISR, y lo aumentan por su cuenta, jugada redonda y sin costos politicos para el presidente en turno.



A ver, aquí en España la inflación la ha provocado el BCE imprimiendo billetes para sostener al sector financiero, y cuando parte de ese dinero ha salido de la economía financiera, pues la fiesta, las culpas a cada uno.

Y la subida del SMI no ha afectado tanto, puesto que la mayoría de los trabajadores es por convenio y no les ha subido tanto, Ganar neto 900 y pico euros por 8 horas al día no es exagerado en España.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (Martes a la(s) 12:00 PM)

Luego ves el tema de reservas para vacaciones; todo precios absurdos, incluso en camping (debido a la moda post-covid) y la gente reservando desde ya en masa. O todos funcionarios o algo no me cuadra.


----------



## la_trotona (Martes a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Luego ves el tema de reservas para vacaciones; todo precios absurdos, incluso en camping (debido a la moda post-covid) y la gente reservando desde ya en masa. O todos funcionarios o algo no me cuadra.



La gente a pedir créditos y gastarse toda la paga de verano en las vacaciones, así de simple.


----------



## Azote87 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:57 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> La gente a pedir créditos y gastarse toda la paga de verano en las vacaciones, así de simple.



Es tal cual lo describes , en este país cultura de tener algo “porsi” = 0


----------



## Azote87 (Viernes a la(s) 8:46 PM)

Estamos cerca de mediados de mes y los datos estamos hablando en -20%, en mi empresa 

he Estado hablando con un buen amigo del mismo sector y me dice que la cosa está pasadísima 


aún es pronto para hablar nada pero me da que ya tenemos aquí algo de guano


----------



## Jomach (Ayer a la(s) 2:20 AM)

Azote87 dijo:


> Es tal cual lo describes , en este país cultura de tener algo “porsi” = 0



Yo diría lo mismo, pero al parecer, según datos, los españoles en estos últimos tiempos estamos en cabeza en la generación o intento de generación de ahorros respecto al resto de Europa. Lo escuché en negocios tv esta semana o la anterior, el dato era de 6.6% frente al 4.9 de Alemania y el 0,4 de Francia, que eran los menos ahorradores.


----------

